# Birchbox - The March boxes



## zadidoll (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like in March there will be 23 boxes. At this time the pages are 404ing and in past months that means those will eventually be loaded. When the page redirects it usual means that's not going to be a live page.

More info to be posted once available. Thanks to NicoleRoyer who spotted the March pages are pending.

Updated 3/8.

Note: Box contents listed is incomplete as of March 8, 2012.

_Note: Some box contents listed is based on the items in the pics. As of 3/9 at 6:45 AM Pacific certain pages are still missing (box 15) or incomplete (boxes 1, 2, 4, etc). Items that I'm listing as based on the image will be italicized._




March Birchbox 1


> March Box Hi there! Youâ€™re in for a treat. This month, weâ€™ve partnered with our friends at Teen Vogue to put together an exciting Birchbox that will help you get ready for all your spring formals and special events. After all, isnâ€™t getting dolled up half the fun? Inside, youâ€™ll find Teen Vogue beauty guru Eva Chenâ€™s party-ready picks, from a sparkle-tastic polish that will glam up your mani to a moisturizing lip color. And, since you still might be searching for the perfect frock, weâ€™ve also included a gift card to ModCloth, the stylish online boutique. Go to Birchbox.com to get the scoop on all your new products, including expert tips and tricks. Youâ€™ll also find plenty of inspiration, from a guide to picking the right beauty look for your dress (hint: no matchy matchy!) to flirty makeup ideas. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
_FRESH Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15_ 
_Twistband Hair Tie_

 


March Birchbox 2


> March Box Hi there! Youâ€™re in for a treat. This month, weâ€™ve partnered with our friends at Teen Vogue to put together an exciting Birchbox that will help you get ready for all your spring formals and special events. After all, isnâ€™t getting dolled up half the fun? Inside, youâ€™ll find Teen Vogue beauty guru Eva Chenâ€™s party-ready picks, from a sparkle-tastic polish that will glam up your mani to a moisturizing lip color. And, since you still might be searching for the perfect frock, weâ€™ve also included a gift card to ModCloth, the stylish online boutique. Go to Birchbox.com to get the scoop on all your new products, including expert tips and tricks. Youâ€™ll also find plenty of inspiration, from a guide to picking the right beauty look for your dress (hint: no matchy matchy!) to flirty makeup ideas. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
_essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish_ 
_tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint_

_Shiseido Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Papers_

_Annick Goutal Petite Cherie_

_Twistband Hair Tie_

 


March Birchbox 3


> March Box Hi there! Youâ€™re in for a treat. This month, weâ€™ve partnered with our friends at Teen Vogue to put together an exciting Birchbox that will help you get ready for all your spring formals and special events. After all, isnâ€™t getting dolled up half the fun? Inside, youâ€™ll find Teen Vogue beauty guru Eva Chenâ€™s party-ready picks, from a sparkle-tastic polish that will glam up your mani to a moisturizing lip color. And, since you still might be searching for the perfect frock, weâ€™ve also included a gift card to ModCloth, the stylish online boutique. Go to Birchbox.com to get the scoop on all your new products, including expert tips and tricks. Youâ€™ll also find plenty of inspiration, from a guide to picking the right beauty look for your dress (hint: no matchy matchy!) to flirty makeup ideas. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Annick Goutal Petite Cherie
essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish
PETER THOMAS ROTH Max Anti-Shine Mattifying Gel
tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint
_Twistband Hair Tie_ 
 


March Birchbox 4


> March Box Hi there! Youâ€™re in for a treat. This month, weâ€™ve partnered with our friends at Teen Vogue to put together an exciting Birchbox that will help you get ready for all your spring formals and special events. After all, isnâ€™t getting dolled up half the fun? Inside, youâ€™ll find Teen Vogue beauty guru Eva Chenâ€™s party-ready picks, from a sparkle-tastic polish that will glam up your mani to a moisturizing lip color. And, since you still might be searching for the perfect frock, weâ€™ve also included a gift card to ModCloth, the stylish online boutique. Go to Birchbox.com to get the scoop on all your new products, including expert tips and tricks. Youâ€™ll also find plenty of inspiration, from a guide to picking the right beauty look for your dress (hint: no matchy matchy!) to flirty makeup ideas. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team





> _essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish_
> _tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint_
> 
> _KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime_
> ...


 


March Birchbox 5


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team





>


 
_Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Instant Volumizing Conditioner_ 
_Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Instant Volumizing Shampoo_

_One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm_

_Kusmi Tea Paris - I Love My Detox Tea_

_Annick Goutal Petite Cherie_

_Color Club Classic Nail Polish_

 


March Birchbox 6


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
Kusmi Tea Paris - I Love My Detox Tea
stila Smoky Eye Shadow Palette
Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream
_Grandma Stelle's Hand Wash??_ (Not sure about this one other than it's Grandma Stelle's.)
 


*March Birchbox 7*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
Color Club Classic Nail Polish
EVE LOM TLC Radiance Cream
Koh Gen Do Cleansing Water Cloths
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream
 


*March Birchbox 8*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Supergoop!Â® Sunscreen Swipesâ„¢
Color Club Classic Nail Polish
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
Apothedermâ„¢ Stretch Mark Cream
NIA24Â® Skin Strengthening Complex
 


*March Birchbox 9*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Serum
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
stila Smoky Eye Shadow Palette
Harvey Prince Yogini
 


*March Birchbox 10*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Supergoop!Â® Sunscreen Swipesâ„¢
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit
One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm
 
 


*March Birchbox 11*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Instant Volumizing Conditioner
Oscar Blandi Pronto Wet Instant Volumizing Shampoo
Kusmi Tea Paris - I Love My Detox Tea
Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens
TALIKA Lipocils Expert
AHAVA Essential Day Moisturizer - Normal to Dry Skin
 


*March Birchbox 12*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Quick Curls
PETER THOMAS ROTH Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel
Kusmi Tea Paris - I Love My Detox Tea
Deborah Lippmann Stripper To Go
stila Smoky Eye Shadow Palette
One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm
 


*March Birchbox 13*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Kusmi Tea Paris - I Love My Detox Tea
One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm
Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
PETER THOMAS ROTH Anti-Aging Cleansing Gel
 


March Birchbox 14


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Quick Curls
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads
One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm
I Coloniali Deep Massage Body Cream with Myrrh
I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb
 Box 15 image March Birchbox 15


> UNKNOWN


 


*March Birchbox 16*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Slip Sudsy Shampoo
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original CrÃ©me de la CrÃ©me Conditioner
Miss Jessie'sÂ® Original Curly Meringue
WEIâ„¢ Pomegranate Buffing Beads
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb
 


*March Birchbox 17*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Orofluido Elixir
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
RGB Nail Polish
AHAVA Essential Day Moisturizer - Normal to Dry Skin
NIA24Â® Physical Cleansing Scrub
 


*March Birchbox 18*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
AHAVA Essential Day Moisturizer - Normal to Dry Skin
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
 


*March Birchbox 19*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
AHAVA Essential Day Moisturizer - Normal to Dry Skin
Supergoop!Â® Sunscreen Swipesâ„¢
Kusmi Tea Paris - I Love My Detox Tea
Harvey Prince Yogini
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
 


*March Birchbox 20*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
Orofluido Elixir
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
 


*March Birchbox 21*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Orofluido Elixir
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
AHAVA Essential Day Moisturizer - Normal to Dry Skin
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
 


*March Birchbox 22*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Color Club Classic Nail Polish
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit
Orofluido Elixir
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
stila Smoky Eye Shadow Palette
Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint
 


*March Birchbox 23*


> March Box Hi there! Weâ€™ve always had a bit of a love-hate relationship with March. Spring isnâ€™t quite in full bloom, and itâ€™s easy to fall into a when-is-my-vacation funk. But enough of that. This month, weâ€™re shaking off everything thatâ€™s weighing us down. Bye-bye, beauty baggage! To help whip your beauty routine into shape, weâ€™ve chosen samples that will tackle all of your lingering beauty annoyances. Hair? Consider it tamed. Skin? Vibrant. Once your regimen is on the right track, youâ€™ll have plenty of time to tackle other problemsâ€”like what youâ€™re going to wear this season. xoxo, Katia, Hayley &amp; the Birchbox Team


 
Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Deborah Lippmann Stripper To Go
Hollywood Fashion SecretsÂ® Hollywood Fashion TapeÂ®
Orofluido Elixir


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

Doing what I can not to peek this month. I know I'll see the teen vogue box, but I'm going to try and wait it out on the other box I ordered.


----------



## CaliMel (Feb 28, 2012)

That's exciting! I totally will end up looking at them all, since it's still a surprise as to which one out of all those that I'll get. =]


----------



## cappuccino (Feb 28, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Feb 28, 2012)

Woo! I told myself I wouldn't look this month but that's not gonna happen haha


----------



## geniabeme (Feb 28, 2012)

I am SOOO PEEKING!! LOL, I NEED to know!!


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 28, 2012)

YAY


----------



## Dianochka (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello! I'm new here! I opted for the Teen Vogue Birchbox, but still would love to peek at the March contents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figured it's special edition and those don't come around too often, so might as well go for it with no regrets! But I'm still curious about the rest. I really wish they would have made it an option to purchase an extra box, but I'll just live vicariously through this thread lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 28, 2012)

awesome blossom, cant wait to see what im getting!! I will def have to peek, i cant help myself. kuddos to those peeps who can!


----------



## amberlamps (Feb 28, 2012)

There are some interesting new items on the shop page. (I've never seen them there before)










Let me know if these have been in boxes before.

If these are any indication of the regular BB, I'm kind of sad I opted in for the TVBB. Oh well.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

Well we know one of those brands is going to be in the teen vogue box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 28, 2012)

I see quite a few items under "new" in the shop that don't say "ships free" yet...hmmmmm.


----------



## yanelib27 (Feb 28, 2012)

the kerastase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yey 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well we know one of those brands is going to be in the teen vogue box.


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 28, 2012)

Excited! I wonder if they're going to do the same as they did last month; not upload the pages until the 10th or after so we can't peek.


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 28, 2012)

The deborah lipman and brow pencil have been on the shop for a long time.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are some interesting new items on the shop page. (I've never seen them there before)
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Feb 28, 2012)

It's nice that they keep things under lock and key, I got my box on the 7th so I had no idea what was going to be in my box this time around. And I loved it! Maybe if Im not expecting one thing or another Ill love my boxes a whole lot more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm going to try hard not to look at the pages this month.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm not sure I have the willpower not to peek! LOL


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 29, 2012)

omg! march box already-i just got my feb box today!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Feb 29, 2012)

I try not to look. It never works.


----------



## snllama (Feb 29, 2012)

When do they reward your referral points? I've bugged them a few times this month worried I'll never see my points, but they keep saying they'll show up soon, since my friend's box has shipped. Do they show up the last day before the new month?


----------



## ahkae (Feb 29, 2012)

I always promise not to peek but i can never help it. I'm the most excited for March's box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 29, 2012)

Yep, that's a big thing for me.  The biggest thing I love about these boxes is the surprise - feels like getting a present.  But I freakin' can't help but peek, and then I'm always bummed. It's less exciting to get the box when you know exactly what's in it, and when I look at all the boxes and think about which ones I'd rather have, it sucks more of the fun out of it. I'm going to try really hard not to peek this month! lol
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's nice that they keep things under lock and key, I got my box on the 7th so I had no idea what was going to be in my box this time around. And I loved it! Maybe if Im not expecting one thing or another Ill love my boxes a whole lot more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm going to try hard not to look at the pages this month.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When do they reward your referral points? I've bugged them a few times this month worried I'll never see my points, but they keep saying they'll show up soon, since my friend's box has shipped. Do they show up the last day before the new month?


From their FAQs:

_Your 50 Birchbox points will be updated automatically by the end of the same month that your referred friend receives their first Birchbox. Thanks for spreading the Birchbox love!_


----------



## snllama (Feb 29, 2012)

Zadi, I think they just recently updated it. May be because of me lol. It used to say that the points would be awarded once your friend's first box ships. So that is where my confusion was. It is the last day of the month and still no points, so Im assuming I'll get them once it is officially March 1st.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 29, 2012)

I opted in for the TV box on both of my accounts but I still want to see what normal BB is getting, so I definitely will be looking. Yay for the beginning of a new month of beauty!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Feb 29, 2012)

Yay! I am so excited for my boxes this month!! This is almost more fun than Christmas, because I know it's going to be beauty related! lol


----------



## GinaM (Mar 1, 2012)

I am staying off this thread this month (or I am at least going to try).  I opted for the teen vogue box and don't want to get box envy if there is some really good stuff in the regular boxes.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

Lots of new things (or ones I haven't noticed before at least) and brands under "what's new" in the shop! Really looking forward to this month.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 1, 2012)

I notices this as well! There are some new nail polish brands and some new skin care products. Still nothing from Essie or Tarte, but I am sooooooo excited. I always tell myself that I wont peek at the boxes this month.... but I ALWAYS do. lol Most of the time it just makes me even more excited though!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 1, 2012)

March will be my first box!



it will be the Teen vogue box

soooo excited, I do not want to know what will be inside my box in detail.....but I do want some IDEAS of what the boxes might have in general


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooh color club! They have been posting quite a few pics of on Instagram of them wearing color club, maybe maybe!


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm about 92% certain that after 17 months(!) this will be my final Birchbox. I selected the Teen Vogue box, although I have no valid reason for doing so. I've decided that I will not peek at these boards, I will not stalk the Birchbox page, and I will not obsessively track my package once it's sent. This month's box will be a complete and total surprise.

I think, for me, a big part of my dissatisfaction is seeing all this great stuff that others get. I anticipate getting a certain product, and am disappointed when I don't get it.  I'm hoping that no anticipation = no disappointment. I'm not going to peek before, and I'm not going to check out what others get after. That way there will be no wishing for products I didn't get.

I figure that if I do this and still don't like my box, it's time to quit. I'm secretely hoping, though, that this will bring back the thrill I used to get when my Birchbox arrived.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm about 92% certain that after 17 months(!) this will be my final Birchbox. I selected the Teen Vogue box, although I have no valid reason for doing so. I've decided that I will not peek at these boards, I will not stalk the Birchbox page, and I will not obsessively track my package once it's sent. This month's box will be a complete and total surprise.
> 
> ...


Based on teh comments I've seen on this board, I think that will definitely help out the enjoyment of a lot of birchbox subscribers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 1, 2012)

Posting for later...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 1, 2012)

I opted for the TV box, but I'm still going to be nosey and stalk you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

Come on BB "March Favorites" YouTube video!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 1, 2012)

when does that usually come up?
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Come on BB "March Favorites" YouTube video!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> when does that usually come up?



Not completely sure. Hopefully someone who has been with BB longer than I have can answer this. The February Favorites video was very informative when it came to what they ended up shipping out.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 1, 2012)

Those videos usually come out by the end of the first week so check next week.


----------



## Lychae (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone get their shipping notifications yet?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get their shipping notifications yet?



They don't usually start shipping until a  little later, the 1st is a little early.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 1, 2012)

lol nothing they had on the Feb video was in my box, butit was still fun to see what they show



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lychae (Mar 1, 2012)

I used to get my shipping notices on the 26th - 28th due to the fact I live in the southwest. =/


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

They just posted this on the blog: 

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/18557048032/march-is-the-time-to-go-glam-with-serious-pink-glitter

Its a pretty color! Possibly a TV box hint.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 1, 2012)

Its from their Essie collection so I bet it will be in the box! I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted this on the blog:
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 1, 2012)

I didn't peek at my first boxes (simply because I didn't realize I could, I suspect . . .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I was a bit disappointed because I was hoping for more makeup items.  But when I researched my products and actually started to use them, I fell in love.  This is what birchbox is all about, getting you to try different things, maybe even things that you wouldn't find for yourself, like having a beauty editor as a friend.  I'm just starting to use anti-aging creams, and the sample companies are helping me find what I really like without spending $90 on a product only to find that I don't like it.  Plus the points system is excellent, helping to lower the prices along with the 20% coupons.

I've had box envy and been thrilled with the box I received.  I really think having multiple subscriptions helps, as it gives you a greater chance to get something you really wanted.  The box values are usually very good, anyway, and if you get multiples you can really try out a product well or put together goody bags for friends, I know I'd love to get a goody bag.  I wonder how many subscribers will keep their second subscription after the March Teen Vogue boxes because they realize they like getting two boxes.  The only problem I had with getting a second box is I did it when it wasn't the Teen Vogue different box so I ended up with a box full of what seemed like the least liked leftovers, i.e. the fashion tape, the orange drink powder, etc.

I'll definitely keep peeking, for me this site keeps the Birchbox excitement up all month, anticipating what's in the boxes, seeing what's in my boxes, getting opinions and reviews from other beauty enthusiasts and then the whole roller coaster starts over again.  I'd miss all of that if I were to stay off the boards to preserve the excitement and surprise.  My curiosity would drive me crazy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, both my Eye Rock and bronzer puffy thing (if I remember correctly) were in the video. But I do agree, fun to watch either way! 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol nothing they had on the Feb video was in my box, butit was still fun to see what they show


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't peek at my first boxes (simply because I didn't realize I could, I suspect . . .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I was a bit disappointed because I was hoping for more makeup items.  But when I researched my products and actually started to use them, I fell in love.  This is what birchbox is all about, getting you to try different things, maybe even things that you wouldn't find for yourself, like having a beauty editor as a friend.  I'm just starting to use anti-aging creams, and the sample companies are helping me find what I really like without spending $90 on a product only to find that I don't like it.  Plus the points system is excellent, helping to lower the prices along with the 20% coupons.
> 
> ...


 I don't intend to keep mine, I have too many other subscriptions that I like too much.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am one of those ppl who might end up keeping it. Honestly, it depends on whether or not the Sample Society box can even compare to BB. I agree with the comments on not being excited about something in the box (for ex: the wei buffing beads) but then when I actually tried it, I really liked it and even ordered the full size from BB. This has happened with the Orofluido as well. Honestly I havent had the greatest boxes ever, but I havent had any nightmare experience with any products (crossing my fingers now) so I am very happy with BB, and am very glad I found this forum to enjoy my experience with them even more. I love when ppl get excited over their boxes but it bumms me out that so many ppl like to complain about *everything*.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted this on the blog:
> 
> ...



 Uggghhhh.....I really should not have opted for the TV box if that is the a polish possibility.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

All I can think of is how many hours I will spend trying to get that off my nails!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted this on the blog:
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 1, 2012)

THIS is making me excited! I wear glitter all of the time! And PINK glitter?! YAAAY!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted this on the blog:
> 
> ...


----------



## jennilovesryan (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted this on the blog:
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All I can think of is how many hours I will spend trying to get that off my nails!!


 You just use foil!! I wear glitter all the time and it makes it so easy! 

There are a lot of videos on youtube about it, but just soak a cotton square in polish remover (I use pure acetone, bad I know), put that on your finger, wrap it in foil, let it sit, rub it a little bit, and pull it off. It's like magic. I HATED removing glitter polish before I learned about it and would always opt to pick it off because I can't live without my glitter, but its been a real life saver!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THIS is making me excited! I wear glitter all of the time! And PINK glitter?! YAAAY!



EXACTLY! I have a very similar one by China Glaze but who doesn't need more pink glitter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 1, 2012)

SQUEEEEEEEEEE! Pink glitter!



 That is SO me! If I that is in the TV box I will be stoked! I love love love glitter polish and can never have enough... but I don't think I can ever have enough of *ANY* nail polish, glitter or not. hehehe


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooooooo that glitter is gorgeous!!


----------



## snllama (Mar 1, 2012)

I love the glitter!! I actually have never tried an Essie nail polish, so no matter the color I'll be excited.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get their shipping notifications yet?


I got charged today for my Mar BB.  I'm not expecting a ship notice for about a week.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

I know, I've used that trick before, it's just so time consuming lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 1, 2012)

Bah! I opted for the TV box this month, but I want a regular box too! I need to go create a new email address quickly! Ohh b.t.w. I got my way and got a BeautyBlender anyway! Someone traded me for it! Woot WOot!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 1, 2012)

Well Poo! I made another email for nothing! There is a wait list now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ohh lord why did I accept the TV box?! I am a FAR cry from a teen!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 1, 2012)

Im excited for the TV box.  It cant be as bad as those stick on eyeliners. I mean it was a regular box and that was in it. (im still bitter about my crappy Feb box lol)


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im excited for the TV box.  It cant be as bad as those stick on eyeliners. I mean it was a regular box and that was in it. (im still bitter about my crappy Feb box lol)



I used my sticker liners on vacation, not to bad! would I use them all the time? No. Personally I have a hard time with liquid liner, I can never get my lines remotely even, so they was a help for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im excited for the TV box.  It cant be as bad as those stick on eyeliners. I mean it was a regular box and that was in it. (im still bitter about my crappy Feb box lol)



I loooooooove the liners! They look really great on if you give them a try! I've used two pairs so far, both for bar nights, and I'm going to use one this weekend! I would consider ordering them if they cost less....and if you could get a full set of the little less dramatic wings.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted this on the blog:
> 
> ...


oh i hope not...i already have this color:/


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a far cry from being a teen too, but I'm looking forward to the TV Birchbox - I heard that there might be some really good brands aside from Essie, like Peter Thomas Roth, Keratase, Tart and Fresh Sugar.

I'm getting both a TV and a regular Birchbox.  This is my 1st month getting two, but I signed up for my 2nd one before I knew about the Teen Vogue boxes and am planning on keeping both subscriptions.  I just really love getting my Birchbox in the mail every month, so for and extra 10.00 bucks I figured I would double the fun!

When I first saw my February box online, I was disappointed because I wasnt getting the sponge thing or the Dermatalogica (excuse my spelling please), but after my box arrived, I was really glad I got what I did.  I loved almost everything in it!  I have purchased or am planning on purchasing every product that came in it.  One is the Wei Chinese Rose Cleanser, and I liked that so much I ordered the buffing beads as well.  I'm planning on ordering the Orofluido hair oil, and  Jouer Luminizing moisturizer, and possibly the bronzer (not sure at this point about that one).  Thats just about every product that came in a box that I was initially disappointed in and didnt think I liked!   I was totally excited about my January box right from the start, but I didnt end up purchasing any full sizes, so I guess you never know until you try your samples.

I also signed up for Beauty Bar's Sample Society, but for 15.00, I will only keep one subscription for that one.  March is my 3rd Birchbox, and I had MyGlam, but really dont like it so I cancelled it and got a 2nd Birchbox instead.  Thats all my budget allows for sample services, so 2 Birchboxes a month, and 1 Sample Society a month.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 1, 2012)

is it too late to get a march box??  i got the TV one and want a reg one too now!
 



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bah! I opted for the TV box this month, but I want a regular box too! I need to go create a new email address quickly! Ohh b.t.w. I got my way and got a BeautyBlender anyway! Someone traded me for it! Woot WOot!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 1, 2012)

Playedinloops, thanks for posting that tip on removing glitter polish.  I used glitter polish for the first time a few days ago, and tried getting it off last night.  What a chore!  I love the way the glitter polish look, but its such a pain in the butt trying to get it off my nails.  I'm going to try this trick next time.  Thank you again!

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Playedinloops, thanks for posting that tip on removing glitter polish.  I used glitter polish for the first time a few days ago, and tried getting it off last night.  What a chore!  I love the way the glitter polish look, but its such a pain in the butt trying to get it off my nails.  I'm going to try this trick next time.  Thank you again!



No problem! It makes it SO easy. It comes off just as easy as regular nail polish, you just have to deal with foil fingers for  a few minutes .


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 1, 2012)

Is it just me, or does having these subscription services make anyone else want to shop obsessively for beauty products?  I want the things that came in my Birchbox, and everyone elses too!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 1, 2012)

YES!  they do! i am at ulta like weekly now and cant get off ebay either! i'm going to have to make a house out of my BB boxes to live in at this rate..
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me, or does having these subscription services make anyone else want to shop obsessively for beauty products?  I want the things that came in my Birchbox, and everyone elses too!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 1, 2012)

is that yummy mummy butter polish in your pic?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! It makes it SO easy. It comes off just as easy as regular nail polish, you just have to deal with foil fingers for  a few minutes .


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> is that yummy mummy butter polish in your pic?


nope, tart with a heart! Over china glaze material girl.


----------



## Lychae (Mar 1, 2012)

Uh oh

neons popped up.





Honestly, if this shows up in my regular birch box ill be pretty disappointed. Hopefully its in the TV box and not in the regular BB.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 1, 2012)

hmmmm.. i wonder.. the TV box said essie polish.. would they put 2 poilshes in 1 box?

 



> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh
> 
> ...


----------



## Lychae (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmmm.. i wonder.. the TV box said essie polish.. would they put 2 poilshes in 1 box?



There is also metallics up on the "NEW" page.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 1, 2012)

just curious..  where did you find this info? thanks

 



> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh
> 
> ...


----------



## Lychae (Mar 1, 2012)

go to birchbox's main website,

left side it says "NEW"

click then expand to "view all"

you'll it almost all the way at the bottom of the page.







> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just curious..  where did you find this info? thanks


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 1, 2012)

well i guess you could always trade??  fingers crossed for you! that you get what you like. you have like 20+ box chance.. 





 



> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> go to birchbox's main website,
> 
> ...


----------



## Lychae (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah! Honestly, I haven't been disappointed really except with the December box.  I still have the show stoppers! I never used to them to this day but who knows. I love birchbox but neons! I would try it but who knows.



> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> go to birchbox's main website,
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 1, 2012)

I feel the same way, that would go up on the BB trade thread for sure!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 1, 2012)

what did you get in dec box?  im trying to remember dec.. hahaaaaa
 



> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah! Honestly, I haven't been disappointed really except with the December box.  I still have the show stoppers! I never used to them to this day but who knows. I love birchbox but neons! I would try it but who knows.


----------



## Lychae (Mar 1, 2012)

Could you imagine someone who isn't a teen who is in their mid to late 20's signing up for a regular BB getting neons? I couldn't imagine ever my 42 year old mom using a neon nail polish ever. Just muted nudes, and some other brighter colors but not neons. I think that BB is too diverse though to put neon in their regular BB. I bet a lot of subscribers would be upset.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel the same way, that would go up on the BB trade thread for sure!


----------



## Lychae (Mar 1, 2012)

showstoppers, benefit POREprofessional, Olie biologique huile moderne, yogini, eboost (which tasted sour imo, wasn't a hit for me), and the BB pink jour lipgloss which I think I may buy because it was so beautiful!
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what did you get in dec box?  im trying to remember dec.. hahaaaaa


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 1, 2012)

I LOVE neon polishes! I would not be upset over receiving that at all.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 1, 2012)

I am 27 and wouldn't mind a neon. It's nice to try at least once, you might even like it.

My mom is 55 and I could see her wearing a neon too.
 



> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could you imagine someone who isn't a teen who is in their mid to late 20's signing up for a regular BB getting neons? I couldn't imagine ever my 42 year old mom using a neon nail polish ever. Just muted nudes, and some other brighter colors but not neons. I think that BB is too diverse though to put neon in their regular BB. I bet a lot of subscribers would be upset.


----------



## Lychae (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm a pretty neutral girl but with fun things..I loved the incoco nail decals in September. I bought a few. Neon just isn't my thing.


----------



## jayeldubya (Mar 1, 2012)

Am I weird for actually liking the neon nail polish colors and not the pink glitter one?


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I weird for actually liking the neon nail polish colors and not the pink glitter one?



No, I like them too!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I weird for actually liking the neon nail polish colors and not the pink glitter one?



Not at all! I like the neons better than the glitter but I still would enjoy the glitter for a fun change up. I only own 1 glitter polish.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope I don't get any boscia blotting linens. I have 2 of the sample packs &amp; 1 peppermint pack that I need to use.


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 1, 2012)

So is everything in the TV box the same? Or do they have a variety of boxes for that as well? Just curious. I haven't been a Birchbox member long enough to have ever received a "special" box before.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Could you imagine someone who isn't a teen who is in their mid to late 20's signing up for a regular BB getting neons? I couldn't imagine ever my 42 year old mom using a neon nail polish ever. Just muted nudes, and some other brighter colors but not neons. I think that BB is too diverse though to put neon in their regular BB. I bet a lot of subscribers would be upset.


I'm 30 and I love neon nail polish! I would wear all of those colors except for the yellow since yellow looks odd with my skintone. I think that it's nice that they have a variety, because I have way too many nudes and neutrals. I prefer fun colors I can wear in the summertime! I'm actually really stoked for those colors and would be super excited if I get one in my regular box! *shrug* But they should probably have a question that asks if people prefer bold colors or neutrals somewhere in the profile, so that way they can gauge people better.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 2, 2012)

I feel you about being bummed when others don't fall in love with their boxes.  It's such a fun concept, I want everyone to be happy.  But as we've seen on here, one person's dream box could be another person's nightmare.  Thank goodness for the trading options, it makes many people happier with their final outcomes, I'm sure.  I'd love to do it if I lived full time in the U.S. but the hassle of sending it from abroad would make it too expensive and I'm only in the States for a few days every other month and standing in line at the post office isn't a chore I love, lol.

I am currently signed up for as many Beauty subs as I can find.  I'm loving Beauty Army, loved the first  December Glam Bag but am not so excited about February's, and have a slew of other ones waiting for me to pick them up.  I tried to do the BeautyFix one, but it wasn't accepting my coupon code and I really wanted to get the 19.99 price without having to fight with them over a refund on my debit card.  I may try again, their products look amazing.  Sindulge, Beauty Box 5, Test Tube, Beauty Bar Sample Society, Julep and VoxBox the Love Box are others that I'm involved in as of the moment.  I'm going to try them all out for a few months and then whittle down the subs so I can use some of that money to actually buy full size products!  I've definitely been bitten by the sample bug, and I'm not able to go ask for samples and I'm a bit shy, so I don't mind paying for them.  I've had Birchboxes that are worth over $30 and to me it's worth it to have the extra second box just to be able to double my chances of a great product, like for February I got both the Dermologica and the Beauty Blender which I had been wanting, that alone was worth the 10 bucks plus I got all the other samples including Violent Lips and the crazy Eye Rock eyeliners that I've got to try, just for kicks.  Trying all of the new things in the boxes has got me buying more beauty products as well, as another poster mentioned, and this community has turned me on to some great products and brands too.

I'm going to keep at least two of my Birchboxes for now, I'm supplying a few less fortunate friends with goodies here and they're loving it too, so it's fun to share the beauty wealth.  A friend here was getting the third Birchbox and I'd bring it back here for her but she wants to drop it because she prefers MyGlam, so I'll have to decide what to do with her sub, maybe give it to one of my friends here.  Products here in Belize tend to cost 3 times the amount in the States due to importing costs and duties and are usually older, having sat on the shelf for a long time because people don't want to pay that much.  Plus, many things just aren't available.  So it's a good gift to give to my girlfriends.  I love sharing what I love with people I love.  And quite a few are hardworking Moms and don't get to spoil themselves very much, so I love to be there to give them a little pick me up now and again.  It makes it fun to look at everything and think, "Ooh, this would be perfect for this friend, and I know she would love this nail color . . ."


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Posting for later...



me too


----------



## missionista (Mar 2, 2012)

I would be so psyched if I got a neon!!!  I'd much prefer that to the pink glitter (pink, yuck).  And I am WAY past my teenage years.


----------



## Lychae (Mar 2, 2012)

http://shine.yahoo.com/birchbox-co-founder-katia-beauchamp-spring-2012-beauty-155800279.html

for the linkaphobic:

Warmer temperatures and milder weather are right around the corner, so make sure you're well-stocked on some of the season's hottest beauty trends. Since this is the year for a 1980s flashback, we're seeing neons and brights popping up in the fashion department as well as at the beauty counter. I talked to Katia Beauchamp, Co-Founder of Birchbox, to find out her beauty picks for spring and also get some tips on lightening up our makeup bags for the season.

Here's the scoop:

*Hot Beauty Trends for 2012*

When it comes to hair, *the messy, tousled look* is your best bet for day or night. Katia says that you need to use a good texturing spray to make it look "effortless." Use a dry shampoo and a texturing spray to create that slightly-messy coif and you'll be good to go. She says an easy way to achieve this look is to, "let your hair dry in a bun to create a more natural wave. You can also use hot rollers to create more texture." Her product pick to achieve this fuss-free look: Oribe Texturing Spray (also comes in a travel size).

Another trend to play with this season is the *cat eye - with a twist*. This is the season for the "1950s cat eye re-imagined," says Katia. She recommends doing the cat eye with a pop of color, not just with a plain black pencil. Play with neons and brighter hues to play up the eye area and show off your flirty side.

If neons for the eyes aren't your thing, brighten up with your look with *neon-colored nail polish*. Katia says the Birchbox team is crazy about neon nail polish this spring - you might even find it in your own Birchbox shipment this season. "I love the neon polishes. It's just so fun to see that teal and other bright colors when you're sitting at the computer. It's like wearing statement jewelry." If you're not too keen on sporting neon colors at the office -- or want a more demure look -- she recommends trying something like a "purple neon that won't be as crazy."

This spring, Katia says, "We're obsessed with brows! *Bold brows* filled in to frame your face," are the way to go. You'll want to maintain your natural arch and just use a brow powder and gel to create that bolder, just-off-the-runway look. The keyword here is: Definiton. Her product pick for this trend is Anastasia Brow Gel. You can also pick up a complete kit that includes a brow powder and other brow-shaping essentials.

*Other Tips for Lightening Up Your Makeup Bag for Spring*

It's almost time to ditch the heavy foundation for a few months but you don't have to stick with mineral makeup to lighten up your look. Katia says, "We love tinted moisturizer. It gives just enough coverage." You can also get away with a good beauty cream that contains luminous ingredients.

Trading multiple products for all-in-one beauty goodies is also a great way to lighten up for spring. "When I'm in a rush, I love multi-purpose products", says Katia. Her top picks for the season include bright, cream blushes, and highlighters like Benefit's Watt's Up, a "soft focus" highlighter you can use to accentuate your cheeks, brow bone, and even down your nose to create a natural, dewy look. She says this is also one of her favorite products for the season and perfect for any busy mom or working professional on the go.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 2, 2012)

Right now I'm signed up for two Birchboxes (one regular, one TV), Julep, Beautyfix, &amp; Sindulge. I signed up for the Julep &amp; Sindulge because I got them for a penny each. Beautyfix I got for $19.99 but only after having to call customer service &amp; having them honor the coupon code that is on their blog.


Birchbox I love so far. I wasn't thrilled with my Feb box but I do love a lot of products that other people get &amp; they make me curious enough to buy them for myself. I bought the Walgreens beauty blender &amp; am in love!, I really like the Juicy blemish clearing stuff &amp; plan on ordering some as soon as  save up enough points. Also, I bought the eyebrow pencil, Jouer  lip gloss, &amp; Zoya nail polish in Izzy. I LOVE all three. I wouldn't have known about any of these products if I didn't have birchbox &amp; stalk these thread discussions daily. I'm going to cancel one of my TV box account after this month but only because I can't afford it right now. Hopefully I will be able to have 2 boxes a month sooner than later.
Julep is wonderful but I will probably suspend it every other month. I only paint my toe nails because I'm way to hard on my finger nails. So nail polishes end up lasting me a very long time. I don't need 2-3 new nail polishes a month. My collection is already pretty extensive &amp; if I keep it up a lot will end up going bad before I'm able to use a decent amount &amp; then I will just be wasting money.
I'm almost positive I will cancel or at least suspend Beautyfix. After finding out that they are only adding 10 new items I'm somewhat disappointed. All of the items I got were full size &amp; since I only ordered them last month I have plenty left. Also, their customer service is less than satisfying.
Sindulge I have no clue about. I will just have to wait &amp; see how it all goes.

I'm super excited about getting nail polish in my TV box &amp; would love to get some in my regular BB too. Neon is an awesome color on toes during the summer &amp; you can pull it off at pretty much any age. You can hide them when it's appropriate &amp; flaunt it while wearing sandals when you want. Win-win to me!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 2, 2012)

I signed up for Julep and Sindulge as well. I think I will cancel both of them and just keep my 2 BB subs, maybe add a 3rd BB in their place. Julep isn't worth $19.99 in my opinion. You get 2-3 new polishes BUT they are only .25 oz, not .5 oz like Essie, Zoya, OPI, etc. Don't get me wrong, their polish is really nice, but for $20 I could go buy two bottles at Ulta, spend less money, and get double the polish.

Sindulge.. I will just have to see how they end up. They are pretty new so I haven't really heard much about them. They are $12 a month, so if they end up being better than BB I might keep that sub. So far I have had good experience with their customer service. I couldn't get throught to have my consultation so I emailed them and they contacted me right away to do it on the spot. I like that my box/bag will be customized and the rep. even said she will put a dark spot corrector in my samples for me (something I need but haven't been lucky enough to get in my BB)!

 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I'm signed up for two Birchboxes (one regular, one TV), Julep, Beautyfix, &amp; Sindulge. I signed up for the Julep &amp; Sindulge because I got them for a penny each. Beautyfix I got for $19.99 but only after having to call customer service &amp; having them honor the coupon code that is on their blog.
> 
> ...


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes! And it makes me want to travel more bc of all the travel-sized items I now own!
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me, or does having these subscription services make anyone else want to shop obsessively for beauty products?  I want the things that came in my Birchbox, and everyone elses too!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! And it makes me want to travel more bc of all the travel-sized items I now own!



hahah same, or at least for me because I travel a lot already, it makes travel so much easier.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 2, 2012)

I will have to check out this Sindulge you guys keep talking about..

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I signed up for Julep and Sindulge as well. I think I will cancel both of them and just keep my 2 BB subs, maybe add a 3rd BB in their place. Julep isn't worth $19.99 in my opinion. You get 2-3 new polishes BUT they are only .25 oz, not .5 oz like Essie, Zoya, OPI, etc. Don't get me wrong, their polish is really nice, but for $20 I could go buy two bottles at Ulta, spend less money, and get double the polish.

Sindulge.. I will just have to see how they end up. They are pretty new so I haven't really heard much about them. They are $12 a month, so if they end up being better than BB I might keep that sub. So far I have had good experience with their customer service. I couldn't get throught to have my consultation so I emailed them and they contacted me right away to do it on the spot. I like that my box/bag will be customized and the rep. even said she will put a dark spot corrector in my samples for me (something I need but haven't been lucky enough to get in my BB)!

 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I'm signed up for two Birchboxes (one regular, one TV), Julep, Beautyfix, &amp; Sindulge. I signed up for the Julep &amp; Sindulge because I got them for a penny each. Beautyfix I got for $19.99 but only after having to call customer service &amp; having them honor the coupon code that is on their blog.
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 2, 2012)

There is a coupon code for it right now, you can get the first month for 1 penny! I _think _it was JKFF. I know someone else posted it either on this board or the Birchbox + Teen Vogue board.
it 
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will have to check out this Sindulge you guys keep talking about..
> 
> Quote:


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a coupon code for it right now, you can get the first month for 1 penny! I _think _it was JKFF. I know someone else posted it either on this board or the Birchbox + Teen Vogue board.
> 
> it



It's in the sindulge thread, in the subscriptions and sampling group. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/124235/sindulge-discussion


----------



## xlinds15x (Mar 2, 2012)

I follow them on Instagram and they just posted a picture of TONS of OCC Shadows, that would be AWESOME to get one of those pigments! (The colors range from neutral to neon-ish colors)


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 2, 2012)

Im 51 and I would wear neon polish, especially in the warmer months. Right now I'm wearing Deborah Lipmann's I Know What Boys Like - a bright periwinkle shade. I'm not afraid to go bold.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 2, 2012)

I did too and got really excited but then it said something about being in the OCC store. It could have a hidden agenda but I think they're just posting cause they're at the store and its pretty ):
 



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I follow them on Instagram and they just posted a picture of TONS of OCC Shadows, that would be AWESOME to get one of those pigments! (The colors range from neutral to neon-ish colors)


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 2, 2012)

just tried the JKFF code for Sindulge and its not working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well, maybe next month I will try that one, I just signed up for beautyarmy.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just tried the JKFF code for Sindulge and its not working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well, maybe next month I will try that one, I just signed up for beautyarmy.



Mysteriously it quit working after several of us got cancellation notices for our upcoming consultations which are required for your box to ship. I don't trust sindulge AT ALL.


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 2, 2012)

You can always go to the Birchbox Open Trade. Ive done about 7 successful ones already. Ive gotten most of the things I wanted and so did others! You should try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You 

end up trying the things you actually want. I went out and bought full-sizes for most of them after I was done. Which is the purpose of Birchbox anyways! Yay!



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm about 92% certain that after 17 months(!) this will be my final Birchbox. I selected the Teen Vogue box, although I have no valid reason for doing so. I've decided that I will not peek at these boards, I will not stalk the Birchbox page, and I will not obsessively track my package once it's sent. This month's box will be a complete and total surprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mysteriously it quit working after several of us got cancellation notices for our upcoming consultations which are required for your box to ship. I don't trust sindulge AT ALL.


 I don't know a whole lot about Sindulge.  Most of what I know is from this thread.  So you have to have a live, over-the-phone, consultation and then they customize your box?  If that is the case that seems like alot of work on their end and alot of trouble on the customer's end.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 2, 2012)

These types of things make so SO wary of joining new companies. Def. keeping a sharp eye out for suspicious activity.

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mysteriously it quit working after several of us got cancellation notices for our upcoming consultations which are required for your box to ship. I don't trust sindulge AT ALL.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its online-over IM or video chat. And they make you do it every month, apparently. Definitely go read the thread to get a better feel for them, I don't want to hog the birchbox thread talking about it.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 2, 2012)

I opted for the TV box but now I am wishing I had kept it plus opened another account to get the TV.. Anyone else feeling is way?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 2, 2012)

I am glad that I got the TV box on my new account because it seems like the new accounts get left overs from months passed. I would be upset if I got a box of stuff I already got that were left over and missed out on a box from my normal account just to get the TV on.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted for the TV box but now I am wishing I had kept it plus opened another account to get the TV.. Anyone else feeling is way?



 I think I should have opted for the regular box instead of the TV after seeing glitter nail polish could be a possibility.  My seven year old will love it!!!  Just scares me a little about what else may be in there.  Oh well, that is what the swap thread is for!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't really like ANY nail polish - I paint my nails maybe twice a year, lol.  But yeah, I won't mind getting it, because of the swap thread!


----------



## SetToStunning (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay. This is really going to be the month I don't peek.

... maybe.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 3, 2012)

I felt exactly the same way! I got the TV box on my new acct as well.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am glad that I got the TV box on my new account because it seems like the new accounts get left overs from months passed. I would be upset if I got a box of stuff I already got that were left over and missed out on a box from my normal account just to get the TV on.


----------



## sihaya (Mar 3, 2012)

I certainly am... I didn't think of double subscriptions until I came here--- I am going to try not be too envious of the original boxes if they turn out to be more fabulous 








> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opted for the TV box but now I am wishing I had kept it plus opened another account to get the TV.. Anyone else feeling is way?


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm getting one of each.  I signed up for a 2nd box, not realizing there would be the Teen Vogue box this month.

I am obsessed with Birchbox and I cant wait for my March boxes!  BB seemed to ship a little early last month, so I'm hoping for the same in March.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 3, 2012)

ugh, why didn't i make a second account? &gt;.&lt; silly me.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting one of each.  I signed up for a 2nd box, not realizing there would be the Teen Vogue box this month.
> 
> I am obsessed with Birchbox and I cant wait for my March boxes!  BB seemed to ship a little early last month, so I'm hoping for the same in March.



I must be the only one who misses Streamlite ( did I remember the name right?).  I joined for Nov. and got my Nov -Jan boxes right on the 10th.  February's box didn't come until the 16th or 17th.  I know the new shipping program is better for many members, but for me it was way worse. 

I'm hoping my March BB will be better than my Feb BB!  That was the only BB clunker I've gotten so far.

The only box I double sub to is Beauty Army.  That's the only box I've gotten so far that has guaranteed value for me.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm excited for each new month because it means a new Birchbox! I opted in for the TVbb this month and I can't wait. Anything will beat my MyGlam Great Disappointment of February 2012, hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am upgrading to a yearly Birchbox membership here in the next month or so. Birchbox has never really disappointed me in the last 10 months and I'm happy to fork over 100ish bucks for another year of fun surprises!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 3, 2012)

Agreed! I will even take coasters over most in MG Feb 2012!
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm excited for each new month because it means a new Birchbox! I opted in for the TVbb this month and I can't wait. Anything will beat my MyGlam Great Disappointment of February 2012, hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am upgrading to a yearly Birchbox membership here in the next month or so. Birchbox has never really disappointed me in the last 10 months and I'm happy to fork over 100ish bucks for another year of fun surprises!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Streamlite was a nightmare for me. I live 40 minutes from the airport that all the packages in my area ship into. But it would normally take 5-7 days after it arrived there for it to be transferred to the post office. So some months I didnt get my box until the 20th and I live in DC! I cant even imagine how long it took for people in California.  This month the transfer happened the same day it arrived and I got the box on the 8th if I remember correctly!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're from RI too, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Streamlite really did do a decent job here on the East Coast... but I can understand that it can get frustrating if you're on the West Coast!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 3, 2012)

It really is the perfect opportunity to sign up for another box.  I've signed up again for myself and got a not so wonderful leftovers box and then the first box for a friend had some of the leftovers, too.  You'd think that for a month to month subscription they'd want to wow you the first month so you'd get hooked and not cancel.  I wouldn't mind the must have, most talked about samples of the past year for one or two items in my first box, but the orange booster AND the fashion tape AND the birchbox pink jouer?  I love the birchbox pink jouer, just pointing out that most of those are from the least favorite month of December, which I paid for and didn't receive and got those in another sub for a February box.  I finally phoned Birchbox yesterday and they said I should have received a December box and gave me my $10 back.  They also said that if I opted in on one account and opted out on another, I should be receiving both the Teen Vogue box and the regular March Birchbox.  She said everything was going fine in that department.  Just thought I'd pass it along in case anyone is in the same boat and wondering.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am glad that I got the TV box on my new account because it seems like the new accounts get left overs from months passed. I would be upset if I got a box of stuff I already got that were left over and missed out on a box from my normal account just to get the TV on.


 Quote: Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I felt exactly the same way! I got the TV box on my new acct as well.


----------



## daisy351 (Mar 3, 2012)

Streamlite was all ground service I believe, I don't think they shipped to the airport.
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Streamlite was a nightmare for me. I live 40 minutes from the airport that all the packages in my area ship into. But it would normally take 5-7 days after it arrived there for it to be transferred to the post office. So some months I didnt get my box until the 20th and I live in DC! I cant even imagine how long it took for people in California.  This month the transfer happened the same day it arrived and I got the box on the 8th if I remember correctly!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! I will even take coasters over most in MG Feb 2012!


February was my 1st and last MyGlam bag.   I decided to cancel MyGlam and get a 2nd Birchbox. 

I think Birchbox actually shipped early last month.  I'm not sure, but I think I recieved my box on the 7th. 

It's funny that what some people call a "clunker" or a "dud" are the boxes I really like!  To each their own, I guess.  When I first saw my Feb. box, I was a little disappointed because I didnt recieve a Beauty Blender, the Dermalogica exfoliator or the cute little heart shaped nail file, but after trying my samples, I ended up purchasing 3 out of 4, and love the products.  Someone here mentioned something about new subscribers getting "leftovers" like the Orange Boost drink, and the Ahava foot cream, and it was funny because I would love to get those!  I wouldnt consider them "leftovers", even if they had been in previous boxes if I hadnt tried them before. 

I have the TV Birchbox, a reg. Birchbox and a Sample Society box coming this month, and I'm really hoping for a foot cream, hand cream or some type of body care product in one of them!  I would have loved to have been able to try the Ahava they sent out previously.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 3, 2012)

I keep checking Zadidoll's first post, where she listed the 23 boxes for updates.  I cant stand not knowing whats going to be in those boxes!

Come Monday, I'm going to be checking my email obsessivly for a shipping notice.  I'm like a little kid at Christmas!


----------



## snllama (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Streamlite was all ground service I believe, I don't think they shipped to the airport.



all my packages shipped with streamlite have shipping updates saying they arrived and were processed out of a specific airport. But it may be at a ground facility off of the airport grounds?


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're from RI too, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Streamlite really did do a decent job here on the East Coast... but I can understand that it can get frustrating if you're on the West Coast!



Hi Katie! yes, I'm in Cranston.  BB really needs to find a shipping solution that doesn't favor one coast after the other.  It's frustrating when some have to wait so much longer for their BB than others.  I didn't know that the left coasters used to get theirs later than us because I didn't start to follow the forums until last month, just at the time BB switched their shipping program to whatever it is they're doing now. 

I could probably be okay with getting it late except that when I come here and see everyone but me getting their BB, I'm so jealous! Haha!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 3, 2012)

I wishI could get my box already! I'm so impatient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have 270 points and wanna buy some goodies foh free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristlkrost (Mar 3, 2012)

*Funny till I found this forum by accident....I had no idea there were different boxes and  I never even knew you could peek!! I think you should do as you say and not peek ..it's still fun for me..I get enough high end stuff to last more than a few months usually and  mix that in with serious home made skin care..My skin is amazing since  I started buying stuff like copper peptides and glycolic peels  and hyularonic?  acid and DMAE on  eBay  and make my own pastes and peels and I'm like  a mad skin scientist..Also  honey /coconut oil and tons of other natural fruits  oils (they are really cheap at the supermarket in the international section) yogurt and anything I  can get my hands on lol Even parsley and cilantro for the anti oxidants. Honestly my skin has totally changed in a few months..Coconut and castor oil(organic virgin and cold pressed only ) penetrate very  very deeply..so I start there and add the other stuff..Honey is like a miracle for your skin..You really do not have to pay big bucks for great skin*


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 3, 2012)

> *Funny till I found this forum by accident....I had no idea there were different boxes andÂ  I never even knew you could peek!! I think you should do as you say and not peek ..it's still fun for me..I get enough high end stuff to last more than a few months usually andÂ  mix that in with serious home made skin care..My skin is amazing sinceÂ  I started buying stuff like copper peptides and glycolic peelsÂ  and hyularonic?Â  acid and DMAE onÂ  eBayÂ  and make my own pastes and peels and I'm likeÂ  a mad skin scientist..AlsoÂ  honey /coconut oil and tons of other natural fruitsÂ  oils (they are really cheap at the supermarket in the international section) yogurt and anything IÂ  can get my hands on lol Even parsley and cilantro for the anti oxidants. Honestly my skin has totally changed in a few months..Coconut and castor oil(organic virgin and cold pressed only ) penetrate veryÂ  very deeply..so I start there and add the other stuff..Honey is like a miracle for your skin..You really do not have to pay big bucks for great skin*


 That's awesome that you're able to do that. I would have no idea where to start!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 4, 2012)

I agree that honey is amazing!
 



> Originally Posted by *Kristlkrost* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Funny till I found this forum by accident....I had no idea there were different boxes and  I never even knew you could peek!! I think you should do as you say and not peek ..it's still fun for me..I get enough high end stuff to last more than a few months usually and  mix that in with serious home made skin care..My skin is amazing since  I started buying stuff like copper peptides and glycolic peels  and hyularonic?  acid and DMAE on  eBay  and make my own pastes and peels and I'm like  a mad skin scientist..Also  honey /coconut oil and tons of other natural fruits  oils (they are really cheap at the supermarket in the international section) yogurt and anything I  can get my hands on lol Even parsley and cilantro for the anti oxidants. Honestly my skin has totally changed in a few months..Coconut and castor oil(organic virgin and cold pressed only ) penetrate very  very deeply..so I start there and add the other stuff..Honey is like a miracle for your skin..You really do not have to pay big bucks for great skin*


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 4, 2012)

LoL, sad but true!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! I will even take coasters over most in MG Feb 2012!


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 4, 2012)

Did you all see the blog on the Birchbox site that mentions a gorgeous Essie polish?  Essie is supposed to be in the Teen Vogue box if I am understanding correctly from the email.

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/18557048032/march-is-the-time-to-go-glam-with-serious-pink-glitter


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you all see the blog on the Birchbox site that mentions a gorgeous Essie polish?  Essie is supposed to be in the Teen Vogue box if I am understanding correctly from the email.


 Yup, and I personally am very excited about it!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah honestly I like the luxeffects nail colors they are new so more than likely if we are getting a essie nail product in our tv box it will be one of these.


----------



## snllama (Mar 4, 2012)

oh my gosh. so i signed up for a contest that was to win a year of birchbox from k-cup. there was a ton of them going on in feb. this one ended on the 29th and someone from that blog domain just visited my blog. i wonder if it was the site owner taking a look at my blog! cause maybe I won!! haha im such a dork. crossing my fingers!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 4, 2012)

It would be awesome to win that!
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my gosh. so i signed up for a contest that was to win a year of birchbox from k-cup. there was a ton of them going on in feb. this one ended on the 29th and someone from that blog domain just visited my blog. i wonder if it was the site owner taking a look at my blog! cause maybe I won!! haha im such a dork. crossing my fingers!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 4, 2012)

Has anyone seen any hints or spoiler alerts for the March Birchboxes?  I've seen the tweet with some awesome brands for the Teen Vogue box but I'm wondering about the regular March Birchbox.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my gosh. so i signed up for a contest that was to win a year of birchbox from k-cup. there was a ton of them going on in feb. this one ended on the 29th and someone from that blog domain just visited my blog. i wonder if it was the site owner taking a look at my blog! cause maybe I won!! haha im such a dork. crossing my fingers!



how do you see who visited your blog from what domain? just curious!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 4, 2012)

I really want the Essie polish but I've selected "Face Cream" as my beauty splurge, since I'm into skincare and PTR/Fresh would be awesome...and makeup wouldn't be too shabby as well.

Should I change my Beauty Profile? It's like a multiple choice test with two good answers - I don't know which is better!

Or is it too late for the Beauty Profile to matter for March boxes?


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 4, 2012)

> *Funny till I found this forum by accident....I had no idea there were different boxes and  I never even knew you could peek!! I think you should do as you say and not peek ..it's still fun for me..I get enough high end stuff to last more than a few months usually and  mix that in with serious home made skin care..My skin is amazing since  I started buying stuff like copper peptides and glycolic peels  and hyularonic?  acid and DMAE on  eBay  and make my own pastes and peels and I'm like  a mad skin scientist..Also  honey /coconut oil and tons of other natural fruits  oils (they are really cheap at the supermarket in the international section) yogurt and anything I  can get my hands on lol Even parsley and cilantro for the anti oxidants. Honestly my skin has totally changed in a few months..Coconut and castor oil(organic virgin and cold pressed only ) penetrate very  very deeply..so I start there and add the other stuff..Honey is like a miracle for your skin..You really do not have to pay big bucks for great skin*


 You should start a new thread on what you do, I would love to do stuff like this!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 4, 2012)

I just decided to change one of my subscriptions to an annual subscription.  I said I would give it 3 months to see how I like it and if its something I want to continue with.  March is my 3rd month, and I really love Birchbox, so I might as well get the points.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 4, 2012)

Are there any more hints?! I am sooooo excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!!!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 4, 2012)

How many extra points do they offer?
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just decided to change one of my subscriptions to an annual subscription.  I said I would give it 3 months to see how I like it and if its something I want to continue with.  March is my 3rd month, and I really love Birchbox, so I might as well get the points.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 4, 2012)

BB gives you 110 points when you upgrade to an annual membership. I am also considering doing this this month.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You should start a new thread on what you do, I would love to do stuff like this!



I second that!


----------



## snllama (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



google analytics and blogspot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 4, 2012)

_blog.*birchbox*.com/_Cached

You +1'd this publicly. Undo
This week, we're previewing one of *March's* samples (get excited!). *...*


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 4, 2012)

although i have fairly clear skin i still think this is an awesome sample!!!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> although i have fairly clear skin i still think this is an awesome sample!!!


This!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 5, 2012)

Aww, man! I would LOVE this, now I'm kind of sad I chose the TV box. 
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 5, 2012)

That would be great! But I did that contest too and if I remember correctly, people were notified right away once they won.  Unless it is a different contest they did.  I didnt know there were more then 1 contest for that win a year thing!



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh my gosh. so i signed up for a contest that was to win a year of birchbox from k-cup. there was a ton of them going on in feb. this one ended on the 29th and someone from that blog domain just visited my blog. i wonder if it was the site owner taking a look at my blog! cause maybe I won!! haha im such a dork. crossing my fingers!


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That would be great! But I did that contest too and if I remember correctly, people were notified right away once they won.  Unless it is a different contest they did.  I didnt know there were more then 1 contest for that win a year thing!


yeah every K-cup Ambassador had contests running. I joined like 20 of them just by searching google. lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

ohhh this looks fab! I already use one by MAD skincare, but I definitely don't mind trying new things since it is something I use regularly.



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _blog.*birchbox*.com/_Cached
> 
> ...


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could have used this last week when I was mad hormonal and had a breakout!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 5, 2012)

They just posted this sneak peek on their blog!

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/18791229811/march-sneak-peek-eco-fabulous-wonder-balm?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate
Looks like something pretty cool! I'm always up for trying new things!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted this sneak peek on their blog!
> 
> ...


 beat me to it!  I was just about to post this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 5, 2012)

That looks awesome! I could totally use something like that right now. So far all of the sneak peeks/hints they are giving are great! I am getting so excited to get my boxes!
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They just posted this sneak peek on their blog!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so excited for this month's box, I am getting 2 and it may be 2 TV or 2 BB or one of each but frankly with all the hints, I will prob be happy however it ends up!



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks awesome! I could totally use something like that right now. So far all of the sneak peeks/hints they are giving are great! I am getting so excited to get my boxes!
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 5, 2012)

I am getting 1 of each. I am excited for both but would be happy with 2 of either! I am trying not to get too excited about this month's boxes, because in the past I have done that and been let down, but the hints seem really promising! I have a good feeling about this month.





 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited for this month's box, I am getting 2 and it may be 2 TV or 2 BB or one of each but frankly with all the hints, I will prob be happy however it ends up!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

> They just posted this sneak peek on their blog!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Looks like something pretty cool! I'm always up for trying new things!Â  Now i'm kind of upset I opted for the TV box :/ lol. This looks great.


----------



## Janamaste (Mar 5, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/march-box

^It's live! (Although limited.)


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh man, I want that Alchimie Kantik Mask. I have a feeling I'll be scoping out the trade thread a good bit this month!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like they've got a few of the same products that were in the Blissmo Winter Skin Defense box!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

so I guess its true that they re-send samples, but I dont think you will get the same sample twice.. at least I hope not!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I am excited, those look like some great products!


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Mar 5, 2012)

I have a feeling that this is from last March. I just check my March 2011 BB card (yes I save them all, haha) and I received the Alchemie mask, the Marvis toothpaste, the Alpha Beta Glow pads, and the Pangea lip balm in that box. (the first row of products shown)
 



> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/march-box
> 
> ^It's live! (Although limited.)


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/march-box
> 
> ^It's live! (Although limited.)



Yeah I think that is definitely last March's box.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

birchbox.com/march displays Juice Beauty and the shop link doesn't so that makes me think the shop link is from last year too.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah none of that stuff is in new when you click on the store.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 5, 2012)

Just that's last's year's page.


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah Those have all been in boxes before.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 5, 2012)

The favorites video is up!!


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 5, 2012)

> The favorites video is up!!


 I love that you just beat me to it. Hhehe I was busy watching it first. Yay!!! Pretty excited for march. I opted out for TV box. This should be interesting. Even though I did opt when I got the email. But since I had to resubscribe... when I asked if it was going to be TV. They said no but I can go through the link again. I decided to skip anyways in the end.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

boo nothing on the tv box!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

Darn! I opted for the teen vogue one but I like this one! LOL...lots of fun items and things that are fun to try that I wouldnt buy on my own!

grrrrr LOL



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The favorites video is up!!


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 5, 2012)

I am hopeful that I will be getting one regular box and one TV but I suppose I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking forward to getting a regular box if I do, lol. I know I'm getting at least one TV box. GAH HAVE THEY SHIPPED YET!?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 5, 2012)

I am sooooooooooo excited now! I want EVERY item that they showed in the favorites video!


----------



## hthrxxhllywd (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh no, now I'm kind of worried. Apparently even if you opted in for a TV box, you might not get one.



> 55 minutes ago birchboxrachel @CrazyAutumnWeekend and @teamchristina: We're so glad to hear you're interested in our collaboration with Teen Vogue! This is a special partnership that will be focusing on all things beauty for formal season. All of our subscribers received an email inviting them to opt-in for the Teen Vogue box in place of the normal Birchbox for March. Of those who opted-in we did a lottery to determine who would get the Teen Vogue box. Both boxes are amazing so you have no need to worry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks - Birchbox


----------



## ahkae (Mar 5, 2012)

I wish I got both boxes since I would love to try the Orofluido.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hthrxxhllywd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh no, now I'm kind of worried. Apparently even if you opted in for a TV box, you might not get one.
> 
> Quote: 55 minutes agobirchboxrachel
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing, has anyone received a shipment confirmation?

I have not gotten one on either account 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking forward to getting a regular box if I do, lol. I know I'm getting at least one TV box. GAH HAVE THEY SHIPPED YET!?


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you serious? I just checked the opt-in email, and there was not one mention of a _lottery. _



> Originally Posted by *hthrxxhllywd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, now I'm kind of worried. Apparently even if you opted in for a TV box, you might not get one. Quote: 55 minutes ago
> birchboxrachel
> ...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Are you serious? I just checked the opt-in email, and there was not one mention of a _lottery._


 Too many people must have opted in on tthe TV box, now they have to filter some out?


----------



## Lychae (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been waiting on mine. I live in New Mexico so I usually get my shipping early due it taking 10 days ground days with steamlite.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering the same thing, has anyone received a shipment confirmation?
> 
> I have not gotten one on either account


----------



## snllama (Mar 5, 2012)

I didnt get my shipping notice until after my box arrived this past month. So this month will really be a surprise. I wonder if Ill get both of my boxes the same day. Eep! So exciting.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt get my shipping notice until after my box arrived this past month. So this month will really be a surprise. I wonder if Ill get both of my boxes the same day. Eep! So exciting.



I forgot I have one coming to work and one coming here, so that will be the best work day, lol.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 5, 2012)

*i hope hope hope that pink glitter essie polish is in there!   (im getting TV too! !! )         



*

 

 


> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looking forward to getting a regular box if I do, lol. I know I'm getting at least one TV box. GAH HAVE THEY SHIPPED YET!?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *i hope hope hope that pink glitter essie polish is in there!   (im getting TV too! !! )
> 
> ...



I'll be fine with that pink glitter or a color club neon cause this no buy is making me crave new polish of course!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 5, 2012)

I used my $25 off Dermstore coupon today that I got through Beautyfix. I got a Dermalogica total eye care (fell in love with my sample from Ulta) and an Essie mint candy apple nail polish. The ONLY reason I didn't get an Essie Luxeeffects is because I'm hoping to get it in my TV box(es). So excited for my TWO boxes. WOOOOHOOOO! Btw, my Dermstore order for my Dermalogica total eye care and Essie nail polish, with a bonus free 12 month magazine subscription came up to $28 and some change, after my $25 off code from Beautyfix.



 

So happy!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 5, 2012)

*why are you on a 'no buy"?  i saw you mention it in the ulta thread too.,..*   





 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll be fine with that pink glitter or a color club neon cause this no buy is making me crave new polish of course!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *why are you on a 'no buy"?  i saw you mention it in the ulta thread too.,..*



Mostly because I have way too much make up and no where to put it lol. The only thing I'm allowing myself to keep are my subscriptions. I'm going to use March to figure out a way to store alll of my stuff in my tiny apartment (and maybe save some money), then I'll go back to buying like crazy, hehe.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 5, 2012)

I didnt see the Dermatologica acne cream in the video.  I wonder if that is in the Teen Vogue box?

I opted in for the TV for one of my subs, and opted out for the other.  So, if there is a lottery, I might not get a TV, and get 2 regular boxes?  Either way, I'm happy.  I would love to get just about everything they showed in the video.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot I have one coming to work and one coming here, so that will be the best work day, lol.



I wish I had thought to have one of my Birchboxes to work.  Thats a great idea to add a little pizazz to your work day.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

Are you serious????? You mean to tell me I might now get a Teen Vogue box?! As someone else said they said NOTHING about a LOTTERY








> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too many people must have opted in on tthe TV box, now they have to filter some out?


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I got both boxes since I would love to try the Orofluido.



I recieved the Orofluido in my February Birchbox, and I really like it so much I purchased the full size.  The scent is amazing.  I hope you get one!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't think either box will disappoint. 

I think the Birchbox team really put two great boxes together.

I can't wait for my little pink box in my mailbox.

I always say I will quit after this month, but every month Birchbox just surprises me with amazing stuff.

I am so hooked.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 5, 2012)

i wanna try the orofuido too!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I got the Orofluido in my December or January BB. I hope I don't get another because my hair is too fine for it. I wonder if it could be used on the face?



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I recieved the Orofluido in my February Birchbox, and I really like it so much I purchased the full size.  The scent is amazing.  I hope you get one!


----------



## melissamiss (Mar 5, 2012)

was the TV box for TV mag subscribers only? I never received any email to opt in, or anything


----------



## seefaithrun (Mar 5, 2012)

I am working hard not to peek...and here I am, on the March thread.  But I didn't peek last month, and I was happy and surprised with what I got. Hopefully I can hold out a week or so. I didn't opt in for the Teen Vogue box, but now I'm kinda second guessing my decision.


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *melissamiss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was the TV box for TV mag subscribers only? I never received any email to opt in, or anything



I was wondering that too, I never received an email asking if I would like to opt in either.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm hoping for the Nick Chavez hair cleanser and the One Love Balm.  I would love to try both of those.  All the products in the video look great though. 

The Orofluido I got last month smells so good, I want to bathe in it!  I have to find where to buy the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## seefaithrun (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering that too, I never received an email asking if I would like to opt in either.



I'm just a regular subscriber to Birchbox, and I did get an email. I am not a subscriber to Teen Vogue. Is it possible that the email went to your spam folder? I find a stray BB email in there every now and then. You'd think I'd learn by now and add them to my contact list. But no, I'm lazy.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

*im pretty tired and easily confused at the moment.. 



** but am i understand this correctly?  more people opted to get the TV box than TV boxes are available so some that picked TV could end up w/a regular box??  thanks for clarifying.. im a lil out of it.. hahahaaaaa*
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too many people must have opted in on tthe TV box, now they have to filter some out?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 6, 2012)

From the Birchbox Facebook: 

Quote:  If you opted-in for the Teen Vogue box you will get it as your March box. Please let us know if you have any questions! You can always contact us: [email protected] Thanks! RJS


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 6, 2012)

Initially, I didn't either, so I had to email them and ask to opt in. Then, a few days later, I got the email.
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering that too, I never received an email asking if I would like to opt in either.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 6, 2012)

Nope, you SHOULD have gotten an email, I believe they said everyone would. Maybe it went to spam or something?
 



> Originally Posted by *melissamiss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> was the TV box for TV mag subscribers only? I never received any email to opt in, or anything


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah, still kind of wish I had stuck with a regular BB this month...I knew that'd happen.  I'd like just about anything in the video!  Maybe I'll get lucky and get to trade my nail polish (assuming we all get the Essie) for some Orifluido or that balm.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 6, 2012)

It kinda bugs me that she mispronounced "yucca".


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

lmao!!! same here!!! i ate it a lot when i was younger, my family says it nothing like she did!...

anyway back to march BB LOL
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It kinda bugs me that she mispronounced "yucca".


----------



## calexxia (Mar 6, 2012)

I guess it bugs me 'cause I used to pronounce it that way (Hey, I'm from the SouthEAST, stuff on this side of the country is still somewhat new to me). And I do understand that you don't want the mental echo of "yuck" that pronouncing it correctly would have, but come ON!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't care either way what box I get even though I opted in for the TV one. I have missed out on Orofluido like 29374398724 times (because yes, there's that many months in a year) and I have wanted to try it due to all of the raves on here! Either way, I'll be excited and surprised. 

For those that are asking about shipping: They usually send out notifications around the 10th IME  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It kinda bugs me that she mispronounced "yucca".



I think she is confusing yucca with yuca. Because yuca is pronounced you-kah.

Yuca is a delicious tuber vegetable, aka cassava root. But I really call it yuca, mandioca because that is what we call it in portuguese. I love me some fried mandioca!! It's a staple in Brasil.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

Ugghhh....me too!!!  So want to try the Orofluido!!  Has anyone tried Moroccan oil?  I wish there was a way to get my hands on a sample of that!

 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't care either way what box I get even though I opted in for the TV one. I have missed out on Orofluido like 29374398724 times (because yes, there's that many months in a year) and I have wanted to try it due to all of the raves on here! Either way, I'll be excited and surprised.
> 
> For those that are asking about shipping: They usually send out notifications around the 10th IME  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 6, 2012)

If I get the hair oil I would be happy to trade. I hate putting stuff like that in my hair.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugghhh....me too!!!  So want to try the Orofluido!!  Has anyone tried Moroccan oil?  I wish there was a way to get my hands on a sample of that!


I used moroccan oil in an attempt to tame my frizz before I found devacurl, it made my hair very soft.


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 6, 2012)

I really, really want to try the Orofluido. I am a hair serum junkie!


----------



## Beautyjunkie22 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey ya'll I'm new to commenting but have been reading FOREVER it seems like! Anywho I adore my birchbox surprise each month and cannot wait for this month! I'm hoping for more beauty based products. It seems like lately its been geared towards skincare (which is equally important).


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 6, 2012)

This month's favorites video that went up yesterday looked like mostly skincare.



> Originally Posted by *Beautyjunkie22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ya'll I'm new to commenting but have been reading FOREVER it seems like! Anywho I adore my birchbox surprise each month and cannot wait for this month! I'm hoping for more beauty based products. It seems like lately its been geared towards skincare (which is equally important).


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm officially confused. Are we getting the Teen Vogue box if we opted-in, or not? Are we getting it if we selected it, as stated on the Birchbox Facebook page? Or, are we going into a before-unmentioned lottery, as stated in the second post below?



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From the Birchbox Facebook:
> 
> If you opted-in for the Teen Vogue box you will get it as your March box. Please let us know if you have any questions! You can always contact us: [email protected] Thanks! RJS


 Quote:

Originally Posted by *hthrxxhllywd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh no, now I'm kind of worried. Apparently even if you opted in for a TV box, you might not get one.


> 55 minutes ago
> birchboxrachel
> @CrazyAutumnWeekend and @teamchristina: We're so glad to hear you're interested in our collaboration with Teen Vogue! This is a special partnership that will be focusing on all things beauty for formal season. All of our subscribers received an email inviting them to opt-in for the Teen Vogue box in place of the normal Birchbox for March. Of those who opted-in we did a lottery to determine who would get the Teen Vogue box. Both boxes are amazing so you have no need to worry
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm officially confused. Are we getting the Teen Vogue box if we opted-in, or not? Are we getting it if we selected it, as stated on the Birchbox Facebook page? Or, are we going into a before-unmentioned lottery, as stated in the second post below?
> ...



 I am assuming it is the lottery.  They probably received more opt-ins for the TV box than expected.  I opted for the TV box and I hope I don't make the lottery.  I hope I get the regular March box.


----------



## Beautyjunkie22 (Mar 6, 2012)

BOO! That stinks! I mean i love skincare items as much as the next girl but i am so ready for some makeup products!







> Originally Posted by *automaticeyesx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month's favorites video that went up yesterday looked like mostly skincare.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The favorites video is up!!


 I like how all of the products have the sample sizes right next to them.  Gives you a good idea of what to expect in the box!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyjunkie22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BOO! That stinks! I mean i love skincare items as much as the next girl but i am so ready for some makeup products!
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Personally, I am LOVING the skincare samples.  Every since Prescriptives went away I have yet to find a product that comes close the their Comfort Cream.  Estee Lauder said they had a comparable product but it was no where close and have been searching for a suitable replacement ever since.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've been thinking this a LOT lately. Between people complaining on beauty army's facebook that "There are no cosmetics, I'm canceling", and people constantly saying "I JUST WANT MAKE UP", it seems like expectations are high. Companies don't give that stuff out like skin care samples, (even look at the free samples on Ulta's online orders, not usually make up), so we can't expect the subscriptions to secure it. 

If people JUST want make up, they should use the sub that is make up only....and 30 dollars a month because of it.


----------



## NaturalGeek (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Every since Prescriptives went away I have yet to find a product that comes close the their Comfort Cream.


 It's still available, they're just selling everything exclusively on their website now.  (free shipping)

hth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been thinking this a LOT lately. Between people complaining on beauty army's facebook that "There are no cosmetics, I'm canceling", and people constantly saying "I JUST WANT MAKE UP", it seems like expectations are high. Companies don't give that stuff out like skin care samples, (even look at the free samples on Ulta's online orders, not usually make up), so we can't expect the subscriptions to secure it.
> 
> If people JUST want make up, they should use the sub that is make up only....and 30 dollars a month because of it.


I have only been with BB for two months, this month will be my third box.  My first box I got the Zoya polish and last month I got the tinted moisturizer and concealer.  I am good with even one make-up item or polish per box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

I got the exude lipstick last month so I am good for a few boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

it is a really great serum...  its works well for me in small doses. i have super baby fine hair..  its the worst hair ever! i would kill for a thick head of curls!   boooooooooooooooo.

anyway.. i really hope you get the serum....

 



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really, really want to try the Orofluido. I am a hair serum junkie!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 6, 2012)

Ohh please no sunscreen wipes!!!! Looks like new stuff in the "whats new" area! Hmmm Stretch mark cream...  Now that I WANT!!!! Gimme gimme gimme!! A skin shammy...Anti wrinkle concealer...makeup breakup cleansing oil, blotting linens...Plus a couple The Balm makeup products! I'm excited! Bouncing around like Spongebob, "bahahahha bahahah Bahaha I'm ready, I am ready!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it is a really great serum...  its works well for me in small doses. i have super baby fine hair..  its the worst hair ever! i would kill for a thick head of curls!   boooooooooooooooo.
> 
> anyway.. i really hope you get the serum....



Grass is always greener, hehe. I always thought I wanted straight hair until I found devacurl, now I wouldn't trade my curls for anything. but curly frizzy hair was MISERABLE in middle school.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally, I am LOVING the skincare samples.  Every since Prescriptives went away I have yet to find a product that comes close the their Comfort Cream.  Estee Lauder said they had a comparable product but it was no where close and have been searching for a suitable replacement ever since.


Prescriptives isn't sold in stores anymore, but they do have a website.  Apparently, there was a huge outcry so they set up a website to sell off all remaining product, got requests for more so started up production again.  

I still buy my foundation from them.  Tried a bunch of other ones like Chanel and Bobbi Brown, but this is my fave.  

They have a lot of pretty good deals on their site.  A month or two ago, they offered a full size Comfort Cream with any purchase.  I caved on that one and love the cream.  And for today only, they are giving away a full size All you Need+ Moisturizer with any $25 purchase. The coupon code is AYNTODAY in case anyone's interested.   And it's always free shipping.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 6, 2012)

Someone pointed out earlier (and this piggybacks off of Zadidoll's comment that companies would be better served by sending mini makeup items than full-sized) that people are more likely to use a makeup sample till it's gone and NOT repurchase, which may be part of why there are fewer of those.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 6, 2012)

I dunno. Kinda nervous about the box.  Looks like some may get packets again?  I opted for TV but that's no guarantee.  Ofcourse I was nervous last month andended up loving my box...except the stupid stick on liners.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's still available, they're just selling everything exclusively on their website now.  (free shipping)
> ...



I think that I contacted their website a while ago and they said that they would have it until it sold out.  I am curious if they carry old product since Estee Lauder isn't manufacturing it anymore.  In other news.....I did a google search and found that MAC now offers a comfort cream and apparently is the same or close to the same formula as Prescriptives.  If it is, I may die, because I literally have never found anything that works so well on my skin.  Off to check out the Prescriptives website again.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone pointed out earlier (and this piggybacks off of Zadidoll's comment that companies would be better served by sending mini makeup items than full-sized) that people are more likely to use a makeup sample till it's gone and NOT repurchase, which may be part of why there are fewer of those.



Yup exactly. especially with the types of customers that subscribe to these kinds of things, we are very likely to try all different kinds of make up, where as once you find a skincare routine that works great for you, you are probably more likely to stick to it. 

Also, if something works with skincare, you are more likely to buy it, which is the other reason we see concealers and foundation more than say nail polish or eye shadow. 

The best example I can think of is my beauty army kit. It works amazingly well, results you can see in less than a month. I will definitely be willing to splurge on it once my sample is gone. On the other hand, the blingtone eye shadow I got is GREAT. I love it, it looks fabulous on me. But do I plan to buy it again? Not really. I'm sure I can find something else that I want to try.


----------



## snllama (Mar 6, 2012)

See Im kind of the opposite. Once I find the perfect foundation I will stick to it and be loyal to the company. And if I love an eyeshadow from a company Ill be more likely to buy any other product they sell. And every full-size product I have bought were from makeup samples. 

Skin care I just use it up and then I find something else that works a little better. And I never buy full-size creams or hand lotions since I barely use it to begin with. The Ahava hand lotion sample from last july, still half full even though i keep it in my purse.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with snllama. You know what might be the best thing to do? Since we most likely will keep getting skin care items in our BBs, we can use our points towards makeup items we want to try but dont want to pay full price on.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with snllama. You know what might be the best thing to do? Since we most likely will keep getting skin care items in our BBs, we can use our points towards makeup items we want to try but dont want to pay full price on.



Yup, that is definitely a solution for people who are always disappointed with a lack of cosmetics.


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See Im kind of the opposite. Once I find the perfect foundation I will stick to it and be loyal to the company. And if I love an eyeshadow from a company Ill be more likely to buy any other product they sell. And every full-size product I have bought were from makeup samples.
> 
> Skin care I just use it up and then I find something else that works a little better. And I never buy full-size creams or hand lotions since I barely use it to begin with. The Ahava hand lotion sample from last july, still half full even though i keep it in my purse.



I completely agree I'm the same exact way. I don't care about skincare much. I use the samples but them I'm done. Makeup, I will definitely re-buy.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that is definitely a solution for people who are always disappointed with a lack of cosmetics.



I love win/win solutions.

And of course, there is always the trade board for those who are lookin' to score makeup instead of skincare.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 6, 2012)

Those Supergoop! sunscreen wipes are awesome. Which reminds me, I need to buy more. I might look for a cheaper brand though, so I don't have to be tempted by Sephora.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

Same here!



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I completely agree I'm the same exact way. I don't care about skincare much. I use the samples but them I'm done. Makeup, I will definitely re-buy.








> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> See Im kind of the opposite. Once I find the perfect foundation I will stick to it and be loyal to the company. And if I love an eyeshadow from a company Ill be more likely to buy any other product they sell. And every full-size product I have bought were from makeup samples.
> 
> Skin care I just use it up and then I find something else that works a little better. And I never buy full-size creams or hand lotions since I barely use it to begin with. The Ahava hand lotion sample from last july, still half full even though i keep it in my purse.


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 6, 2012)

BaubleBar just posted that they will be teaming up with Birchbox this Friday for the Buried Bauble. (They give you a hint on what item is on sale and you find it on their site)

Breaking, Breaking!!!  Weâ€™re teaming up with our friends at BIRCHBOX, for this Fridayâ€™s Buried Bauble.  Not only did our beauty-full friends pick out some must-have neon baubles, not to mention make-up styling tips to match, but theyâ€™re including an exclusive treat in all Buried Bauble orders!  We canâ€™t tell you what the treat isâ€¦ but itâ€™s a good one.

Baubles + Beautyâ€¦ itâ€™s a match made in heaven, if you ask us!  Make sure that youâ€™re on the Buried Bauble Email List so that you donâ€™t miss out on this Fridayâ€™s (amazing) Buried Bauble - and BIRCHBOXâ€™s special treat!!

Source: http://blog.baublebar.com/post/18857959153/breaking-breaking-were-teaming-up-with-our


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

The link to the email list doesnt work



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BaubleBar just posted that they will be teaming up with Birchbox this Friday for the Buried Bauble. (They give you a hint on what item is on sale and you find it on their site)
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 6, 2012)

> it is a really great serum...Â  its works well for me in small doses. i have super baby fine hair..Â  its the worst hair ever! i would kill for a thick head of curls!Â Â  boooooooooooooooo.
> 
> anyway.. i really hope you get the serum....
> 
> ...


 LOL, I have super baby fine hair as well but it is quite long and serums work well on the length to lock in moisture and cut down on splits and tangles. I definitely have to use a light touch with them, though.


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 6, 2012)

lol guess they didn't check it before they posted it.

http://baublebar.com/buriedbauble
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The link to the email list doesnt work


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

i want! i want! i was so jealous last time they sent some out!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol guess they didn't check it before they posted it.
> 
> http://baublebar.com/buriedbauble


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

what in teh world is a bauble? lol


----------



## Dianochka (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anyone know what happened to the collaboration with missglamorazzi?


----------



## katzenstern (Mar 6, 2012)

I think missglamorazzi is just too busy in love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BaubleBar just posted that they will be teaming up with Birchbox this Friday for the Buried Bauble. (They give you a hint on what item is on sale and you find it on their site)
> 
> ...


Woot! Thanks for the heads up. I posted it on my FB wall.



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i want! i want! i was so jealous last time they sent some out!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have one but have yet to wear it. I REALLY need to lose weight.



> Originally Posted by *Dianochka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know what happened to the collaboration with missglamorazzi?


First I even heard of... oh wait... I remember now... nope haven't heard anything since she went and visited them... what was it last month? Maybe it'll be a few more months before we see anything.


----------



## katzenstern (Mar 6, 2012)

I have never received the email to opt-in for the Teen Vogue box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Wrote an email &amp; tweeted Birchbox. Hopefully I still get to choose the tv box!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

i love her!  she is so cute!! i watch her personal vlgos on you tube and she is actually ill...  i hope she is back soon! i started watching all her you tube channels because of BB.. 







> Originally Posted by *Dianochka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know what happened to the collaboration with missglamorazzi?








> Originally Posted by *katzenstern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think missglamorazzi is just too busy in love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

i am so going on a diet too.. its too hard! i love eating!  






 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woot! Thanks for the heads up. I posted it on my FB wall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

bauble bar is jewelry..    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://baublebar.com/

check it out! more cute stuff to add to your do not buy list.. i signed up for their $10 friday email thing..  i cant stop myself! i think i need a therapist.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what in teh world is a bauble? lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 6, 2012)

I already have a subscription with BB and opted for the TV box.  I just got an email link letting me sign up to Birchbox (had put my email on the waitlist so I could get both boxes).  The email came to the email address I already have listed with BB.  Do I need to set up the acct under a different email address or can it be the same?  I know I saw some posts about this, but I can't seem to find them.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 6, 2012)

I got one of those bracelets in my birchbox and I threw it away. Didn't look like a bracelet to me but I won't say what I did think it was. It was super tacky and cheap, I had no idea why they would even send it to me but then I found out its for referring people or reviewing items or something.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of those bracelets in my birchbox and I threw it away. Didn't look like a bracelet to me but I won't say what I did think it was. It was super tacky and cheap, I had no idea why they would even send it to me but then I found out its for referring people or reviewing items or something.



lol you have to tell us now!! anal beads?


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol you have to tell us now!! _*anal beads? *_



ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO!!!!



lol I had to google them to see what they MIGHT look like, and that is my best guess hahahaha.


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one of those bracelets in my birchbox and I threw it away. Didn't look like a bracelet to me but I won't say what I did think it was. It was super tacky and cheap, I had no idea why they would even send it to me but then I found out its for referring people or reviewing items or something.



I was the same way!  I gave mine as a daily Secret Santa gift, and according to her, she loved it.  I would never wear it.  The other jewelry on their site is cute, though, so hopefully we will get something cuter this time!!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those Supergoop! sunscreen wipes are awesome. Which reminds me, I need to buy more. I might look for a cheaper brand though, so I don't have to be tempted by Sephora.



Tell ya what, if I get them I will trade ya for something else! I don't use sunscreen! I know I'm a bad girl...


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 6, 2012)

Although I've been complaining about how all my box subscriptions are adding up...I just signed up for a second birchbox! lol I'm addicted.


----------



## snllama (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol you have to tell us now!! anal beads?



hahaha. they really do! I dont understand why those bracelets are so popular, they really do look likes an arts and craft project. Beyond tacky. But I see them everywhere.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

look what i just found.. so hopefully we will get her BB reveal too! (i know this isnt totally march box relevant.. but since it was mentioned.. thought i would share!)


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

*hahahaa.. i hear ya..  i dont know if we are a help or a hinderance  to each other on here.. i only knew of BB before joining this forum..  now i am getting bb, and ss.. was getting mg but cancelled.. (hope i dont regret that but will certainly go back! i cancelled mostly because i cant afford too many a month and wanted to give ss a try!!! and had to leave $$ for my ulta addcition too..))*
 



> Originally Posted by *WarPaint1739* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Although I've been complaining about how all my box subscriptions are adding up...I just signed up for a second birchbox! lol I'm addicted.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 6, 2012)

When's the latest you can change your Beauty Profile and have it be considered for the month?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 6, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!! I was like WTF!?
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol you have to tell us now!! anal beads?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 6, 2012)

lol u guys are hilarious


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!! I was like WTF!?



lol I would be surprised to see that in my bb too hahahaha.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey, slightly on topic, is there an adult (lube, condoms, etc) subscription service??


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 6, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww, man! I would LOVE this, now I'm kind of sad I chose the TV box.Â 

Â 

Â 





Right?? Totally wish they gave us the option to keep ours and just purchase the TV as additional w/ no hoops to jump through.


----------



## Isabelsjewely (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, slightly on topic, is there an adult (lube, condoms, etc) subscription service??



I think that would be a cool service to sub too!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 6, 2012)

I just saw this on the Teen Vogue discussion board.

"I had been reading rumors about a lottery and this is what I dug up after a short "live help" conversation on BB's website:

Hi I have a few questions regarding the TV box

Whitney: Hi, what are the questions?

â†’I recieved an e-mail asking about opting in...and I did, but now there are some rumors that BB is doing a lottery and that those who opted in for the TV box may not get it...Is there any truth to that?

Whitney: You will receive the Teen Vogue box if you opted in.

â†’ok. So there is no lottery?

Whitney: The lottery is only if you didn't opt-in or out and your beauty profile suits the teen vogue box.

â†’ok thank you so much!"
 

So that clears it all up.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree!

 



> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would be a cool service to sub too!


----------



## Lychae (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Isabelsjewely* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would be a cool service to sub too!



that would be awesome!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 6, 2012)

Bahaha, now I feel all awkward for wearing that bracelet all the time!! Oh well...I will wear those anal beads with pride lol!!


----------



## SetToStunning (Mar 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahaha, now I feel all awkward for wearing that bracelet all the time!! Oh well...I will wear those anal beads with pride lol!!



I love the bracelet! I wear it all the time.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 6, 2012)

*4 more days! (give or take) til the emails start coming!!



*


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 6, 2012)

> Bahaha, now I feel all awkward for wearing that bracelet all the time!! Oh well...I will wear those anal beads with pride lol!!


 I hope I didn't offend you or anyone. That wasn't my intentions. I don't typically wear accessories or bracelets so that was the first strike but they looked odd to me. I'm sure they look cute on but that's the first thing I thought. I am so sorry!!


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 6, 2012)

Haha, it's ok! I think I'm more bothered by the fact that I've seen photos of Justin Bieber wearing one than the idea that they kinda look like anal beads....
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hope I didn't offend you or anyone. That wasn't my intentions. I don't typically wear accessories or bracelets so that was the first strike but they looked odd to me. I'm sure they look cute on but that's the first thing I thought.
> I am so sorry!!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 6, 2012)

I saw anal beads pop up on the refresh and I just had to  come find out what the hell you guys were talking about!  LOL


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 6, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha, it's ok! I think I'm more bothered by the fact that I've seen photos of Justin Bieber wearing one than the idea that they kinda look like anal beads....

Â 

Â 





Hahahahahaha. No comment. Glad I didn't offend tho.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, no worries!! But anyhoo...

I can't wait to this month's box to ship. I have two accounts, and I didn't opt in or out on one of them, so we'll see what I get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice!!! YESSSSSSSSSSS.

For my real account, not my "teen vogue" account.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 7, 2012)

got my notice as well!! woo!! weight is .7510......

PackageID:
MI12003bb1869079
Sequence Number:
041120306120579763
Zip Code:
17406
Weight (lbs.):
0.7510
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 9 2012


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrooklynLuvvvvv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my notice as well!! woo!! weight is .7510......
> 
> ...


 My weight is not showing yet, nor is my expected delivery date. I'm glad they are using UPS-MI again though and not streamlite. 

Sounds like I'm not getting TV on this account. This is what the email says though: This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

And it looks like march products are now marked ships free in the shop! HOW DO I STILL GET THIS EXCITED?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/new?utm_source=Subscribers&amp;utm_campaign=0ac015708b-Mar_Box_Shipped_0307_Current&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;mc_cid=0ac015708b&amp;mc_eid=4702cce7c9


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

yey! glad to see ppl are starting to get their shipment notifications!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

This must be my month lol, cause my bb, beauty army, and sample society have all shipped in 2 days.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 7, 2012)

Playedinloops - yup, my email says the same thing and I did not opt for the TV box. 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight is not showing yet, nor is my expected delivery date. I'm glad they are using UPS-MI again though and not streamlite.
> 
> Sounds like I'm not getting TV on this account. This is what the email says though: This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.


----------



## snllama (Mar 7, 2012)

No shipment yet. But I had a dream about getting my birchbox last night.

In my dreams I got some product I had expected and sneaked on, it had a white vile bottle with yellow/lime print. A pair of strappy nude stilettos and some sort of denim quilted pouch with something in it. 

Embarrassing, but so funny!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

I got my shipping notice!! This is the very first time it has ever shipped earlier than the 10th.  0.7483! I think that is the heaviest box I have ever received. I am SO excited now!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrooklynLuvvvvv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Playedinloops - yup, my email says the same thing and I did not opt for the TV box.



I opted out, opted in, opted out, lol, so it seems like it worked!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

I should mention, that this is on my account that I am opted out of the TV box, so this should be my regular box.

 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice!! This is the very first time it has ever shipped earlier than the 10th.  0.7483! I think that is the heaviest box I have ever received. I am SO excited now!


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 7, 2012)

Hahaha! You might be onto something =) Let's hope they keep up with the "extra/additional" boxes. What a great way to keep people excited and onboard! 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I opted out, opted in, opted out, lol, so it seems like it worked!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

thats funny because i did the opposite, i opted out, then opted in so we will see what I get. The items on the March page look promising, I wouldnt mind getting a mix of those.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipment yet. But I had a dream about getting my birchbox last night.
> 
> ...








> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atrid (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, I got one shipping notification for my regular account which I opted out of the TV box with and that one says it weighs .7400 lbs. Can't wait to see what I get in that one! Still waiting on the shipping notification for my second account that I opted in for the TV box with. I hope I get it by Saturday though! I am leaving for my spring break and won't be home to enjoy it if I don't. I guess we'll see.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 7, 2012)

!!!  There are 2 things in the shop now that are marked "Teen Vogue" 

tarte LipSurgence lip tint &amp;
Shiseido Pureness Oil-Control Blotting Papers!

If that's in my teen vogue box then I'm already happy with the box!!


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 7, 2012)

I have one shipping notification from my new account.  I think the biggest suprise for me this month will be if I am getting 2 TV boxes or one of each!


----------



## Lychae (Mar 7, 2012)

I received my shipping notice an hour ago! No idea about the weight yet looks like it has yet to make it to the hub to be weighted and scanned in.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

OMG I saw the first one and almost screamed. I have been wanting to try those for a while!! Now THAT is exciting!
 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> !!!  There are 2 things in the shop now that are marked "Teen Vogue"
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG I saw the first one and almost screamed. I have been wanting to try those for a while!! Now THAT is exciting!



there is so much good stuff in "new" in the shop!! GO LOOK lol.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

loving the items in the shop too!!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> there is so much good stuff in "new" in the shop!! GO LOOK lol.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 7, 2012)

The new items in  the shop look awesome!  I would love to try that hair powder.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 7, 2012)

Your March Birchbox Has ShippedMusic to my eyes! I'm getting the TV box too I think.
"Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_."


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

wooo got my teen vogue ship notice! looks like I'm getting one of each like I wanted! 

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.

PackageID:
MI12003bb1910058
Sequence Number:
041410306120237949
Zip Code:
20852
Weight (lbs.):
0.5480
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 9 2012


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your March Birchbox Has ShippedMusic to my eyes! I'm getting the TV box too I think.
> "Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_."



Yup!! The one I got for my regular box didn't mention teen vogue!! YAY SO EXCITED. Both of my boxes are going to get here soooooon. DYING.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay my box shipped!!  Looks like it shipped on the 5th and will be here on Friday!  (Sadly I'll be out of town Thursday-Sunday tho




)

Weighs:  .5370 lbs.   I requested a Teen Vogue box


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2012)

The new items all look like something I'd love to try!

I wish I had signed up to get more than 1 box (TV) now.


----------



## snllama (Mar 7, 2012)

No!!! I got two identical shipping notifications. Looks like I'm getting two teen vogue boxes. So not cool. 

Do all the shipment notes say this? Or only TV? I opted out twice!

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at Teen Vogue.​


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I am trying not to peek at things because I want a surprise.

I never get notices until the 10th, which I think is a bummer so I will just sit and wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HallenD (Mar 7, 2012)

yay! got my shipping notice just now! guess im getting the tv box as well! i was so worried when i saw someone had posted that there was a lottery for the teen vogue box!!!!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

I got my shipment notice today too for my teen vogue box! Mine will be here friday too! wow that was fast! I wasnt even expecting a shipping email until atleast the 10th



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay my box shipped!!  Looks like it shipped on the 5th and will be here on Friday!  (Sadly I'll be out of town Thursday-Sunday tho
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

I think thats the TV box twice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . My regular box says: Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No!!! I got two identical shipping notifications. Looks like I'm getting two teen vogue boxes. So not cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine says that.  I did request a TV box though.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No!!! I got two identical shipping notifications. Looks like I'm getting two teen vogue boxes. So not cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

This is on my regular BB. I opted in on the one I created for TV so it looks like I am getting 2 TV boxes. I hope I get different items in each! 

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my shipping email for my TV box.  Now I am getting excited!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just checked my other email and in fact, it says the same thing. So, 2 TV boxes for me. Thats fine with me although I was really wanting to try some of that new stuff on March page. No biggie, I may just put one up for trade.

So excited my boxes are on the way! yeey!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my shipping notification too! If I get a tarte lipsurgence sample in my teen vogue box I think I will be able to die happy. ahahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

One will be delivered on the 9th and the other one doesnt show any info yet


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

Only the TV box says that, my regular box says something about whipping my beauty regimin into shape and taking care of minor and major beauty problems.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No!!! I got two identical shipping notifications. Looks like I'm getting two teen vogue boxes. So not cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemarber (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my TV shipping confirmation as well.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my shipping confirmation for the TV box.

PackageID: 
MI12003bb1885319
Sequence Number: 
041370306120221797
Zip Code: 
XXXXX
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5350
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 9 2012

I am a little bummed I didn't sign up for an extra regular birchbox too, but I know I'll enjoy most of the stuff in this box 

Has anyone used those SPF wipes before? Or the brand for that matter? It would be nice to have them for my Spring Break vacation coming up


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh another Teen Vogue item has been added to the store!!

Essie Luxeffects Nail Polish!!

I think we already had a pretty good idea about this one tho!  Still excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah we did know about that one, but MAN AM I EXCITED!! I'm also so thankful my two accounts worked out. BEST MONTH EVER. (j/k....kind of lol)


----------



## marusia (Mar 7, 2012)

Weight is .5450 lbs. Mine just shipped. Seems pretty light for a box, packaging, and 4-5 samples.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping confirmation for the TV box.
> 
> ...


 I really like the wipes. When I had a pack, I used sunscreen more than I usually do. They leave your skin nice, not goopy and greasy.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marusia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight is .5450 lbs. Mine just shipped. Seems pretty light for a box, packaging, and 4-5 samples.



My birchboxes generally range from .4-.8. Its pretty average.


----------



## JennyDBV (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my email notification:
Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations. You can track its progress here:*xxxxxxx* Please note that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!

xoxo,
Birchbox

Also I opted for the TV box this month.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like they're sending out the TV boxes first mainly.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just sent them an email asking if there are multiple TV boxes like regular BBs or just one, I will let you guys know what they say.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wooo got my teen vogue ship notice! looks like I'm getting one of each like I wanted!
> 
> ...








> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh another Teen Vogue item has been added to the store!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Shayna11 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ugh, I got the TV box after I opted out.  I'm ancient, so I'm not sure why they decided to give me one.  They must have a ton of them or something.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I got the TV box after I opted out.  I'm ancient, so I'm not sure why they decided to give me one.  They must have a ton of them or something.



They said they were basing it on your beauty profile. I'm assuming I only got one on the one I opted in on and not on the opt out account because I have curly hair, and they have so much miss jessie's stuff this month.


----------



## francie nolan (Mar 7, 2012)

me too! i'm almost upset about it. it  better be good.
 



> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I got the TV box after I opted out.  I'm ancient, so I'm not sure why they decided to give me one.  They must have a ton of them or something.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 7, 2012)

On a side note, I just cashed in 70 bucks worth of points to get the Kiehl's clearly corrective serum (it rocks) and the beautyblender travel kit. My cost: $2 with free shipping. God bless Birchbox.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I am a little worried that I will get the TV box on my regular account after I opted out. I think they should listen to the opt out and send the extras to people who didn't do anything.


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my shipping! I'm in Ca. Looks like I am getting the TV box anyways. Even though customer service said I wasn't, I really like the regular one too. Maybe I'll just trade up the whole box if I don't like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nervous but excited!


----------



## WarPaint1739 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope my 2nd box isn't a TV box!?!


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am trying not to peek at things because I want a surprise.
> 
> I never get notices until the 10th, which I think is a bummer so I will just sit and wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



My box is the same way, we must have different beauty profiles compared to most of the others.


----------



## amandabear (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my shipping notice - I'm getting the TV box! I just signed up at the end of February, through the regular BB invite, and did not get an opt-in/out email for the TV box, so I guess I got put in the lottery and here we are. This will be my first BB and I'm suuuuper excited. I would've been totally happy with the regular box - everything in the favorites video looked amazing - but I've been wanting to try a Tarte Lipsurgence forever so if I end up getting one with the TV box I will be over the moon. My box is .546 and it should get here Friday. Yay!


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 7, 2012)

My shipping notice says this:

"Welcome to Birchbox! Your first box has shipped and is making its way to your front door. We've included a mix of all-time favorites and new discoveries that we think you'll love.

Should I assume that means I am not getting the TV box on that account?


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

I would assume so!
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping notice says this:
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 7, 2012)

I never got a Welcome box. Are they awesome? I think it's because I signed up with BB last summer, gifted a 3 month to my SIL for her bday, and then finally subscribed for February's box, which was one of the new boxes.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

Score!!! 





 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a side note, I just cashed in 70 bucks worth of points to get the Kiehl's clearly corrective serum (it rocks) and the beautyblender travel kit. My cost: $2 with free shipping. God bless Birchbox.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping notice says this:
> 
> ...



Nope, thats the general first box email!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a side note, I just cashed in 70 bucks worth of points to get the Kiehl's clearly corrective serum (it rocks) and the beautyblender travel kit. My cost: $2 with free shipping. God bless Birchbox.



LOL Isn't the point system great?!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got a Welcome box. Are they awesome? I think it's because I signed up with BB last summer, gifted a 3 month to my SIL for her bday, and then finally subscribed for February's box, which was one of the new boxes.



They seem like leftovers to me lol. There really isn't anything special about them.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they're sending out the TV boxes first mainly.



Yeah, seems they sent out all the tv boxes today, but I got my regular box notification first.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 7, 2012)

Ahh March will be my first BB too...I haven't received a shipping notice yet, but what are the chances that I *don't* get a TV box? I opted in for one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, thats the general first box email!


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 7, 2012)

Rats, looks like I am getting 2 TV boxes after all.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome !! if you havent tried it, you are going to love the Beauty Blender, I can see myself using this product forever.



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a side note, I just cashed in 70 bucks worth of points to get the Kiehl's clearly corrective serum (it rocks) and the beautyblender travel kit. My cost: $2 with free shipping. God bless Birchbox.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 7, 2012)

So now I am waiting to get a shipping confirmation for my (hopefully) TV birchbox AND now myglam too since apparently they are starting shipping today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So now I am waiting to get a shipping confirmation for my (hopefully) TV birchbox AND now myglam too since apparently they are starting shipping today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.



I've got two BB ship notices, so i have a feeling I'll have bad luck with myglam this month lol.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two BB ship notices, so i have a feeling I'll have bad luck with myglam this month lol.



why do you think that?


----------



## marusia (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> My birchboxes generally range from .4-.8. Its pretty average.



Oh, I see. I used to sell skincare and cosmetics, and I never used the boxes because a box alone weighs at least 4 ounces, so it threw me off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not a problem, just thought with the weight it would only have packettes. This is my first month though, so I'm super 'cited. Worse case scenario, I give it all away to my sister.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got a Welcome box. Are they awesome? I think it's because I signed up with BB last summer, gifted a 3 month to my SIL for her bday, and then finally subscribed for February's box, which was one of the new boxes.



No, it will include stuff that went out in previous months.  I joined last month and got some Juicy Couture perfume which was a new item in an earlier month.  Honestly, the Welcome boxes last month seemed a little underwhelming and didn't include any of the WOW items that went out last month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> why do you think that?



Its just my luck, lol. Nothing can all go right at once!


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 7, 2012)

I opted out, but I'm still getting the TV box.  They did state in the e-mail that even if you opted out, you might still get one.  So luck of the draw and I'm getting one.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I am holding out that since I haven't gotten one on my regular account, I will be getting a regular box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HOPE HOPE HOPE!!

Seems to some people that opening up another account for the TV might bite us in the butt lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, seems they sent out all the tv boxes today, but I got my regular box notification first.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am holding out that since I haven't gotten one on my regular account, I will be getting a regular box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 lol yeah that was what I was starting to get afraid of! I'm so thankful I was one of the lucky ones, lol.


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am holding out that since I haven't gotten one on my regular account, I will be getting a regular box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Yes ma'am. I'm a little worried. I got my TV notification, but not my regular yet, so I'm also hoping that I do get a regular as well. That would be great, if I end up w/ 2 TV I might be kinda upset, but oh well. I'm canceling my 2nd account right when I receive my box in the mail.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 7, 2012)

I can't believe I got my notification this morning.

I did create an extra account which I opted out of the Teen Vogue Box but...it appears they opt me in.

And on my regular monthly I opted in but now it appears I might be getting two.

Which isn't that bad, I wouldn't mind getting two nail polishes if that's the case.

Super excited the box will be here Friday!


----------



## melissamiss (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm confused, I never recieved any info on the TV boxes, to opt in or out, but it appears I'll be getting it according to my shipping notification email? whats all this about?? lol I feel like for the firs tie I havent been anxious about my birchbox and now im lost!! lol


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

I have recieved a shipping notification for my regular box, but not for the TV box yet. I was told in the email that I was for sure getting a TV box as my first box, but I am still anxious to get the shipping notification so that I can be sure.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

me too!   (happy dance!!!)

Hi dena,

Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.
 

i should be getting the tv box..  i asked for it!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 7, 2012)

My account that I made to get the TV box got a shipping notification but my regular account that I signed up for a year sub with hasn't gotten anything yet. It says the generic "your box is shipping soon!" on it. So I'm hoping it's a regular box for that one! But I'm super excited for the mail to come this week. =]


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too!   (happy dance!!!)
> 
> ...



hmm unless these email don't indicate anything (possible, but not likely), that's not the TV box. This is getting weird!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

i am letting you know right now jenna..   if i do NOT GET THE TV BOX!!  i am gonna be like 10 kinds of pis$$ed off!  if i dont get that essie polish and kerstase hair stuff...   ok..  back to happy til i know..  la la la la la la... 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hmm unless these email don't indicate anything (possible, but not likely), that's not the TV box. This is getting weird!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

hello!  may i ask what you TV box email says?  i opted in for the TV box and the 'clues' in my email indicate i am NOT getting it.. so i was curious what yours said?

i got:  

  Hi dena,

Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.


 



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe I got my notification this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i am letting you know right now jenna..   if i do NOT GET THE TV BOX!!  i am gonna be like 10 kinds of pis$$ed off!  if i dont get that essie polish and kerstase hair stuff...   ok..  back to happy til i know..  la la la la la la...



hahaha, well if you DON'T you can just have my kerstase!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

LUCKY!  i just want one!  waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..  sounds like mine is screwy!



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am. I'm a little worried. I got my TV notification, but not my regular yet, so I'm also hoping that I do get a regular as well. That would be great, if I end up w/ 2 TV I might be kinda upset, but oh well. I'm canceling my 2nd account right when I receive my box in the mail.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am getting 2 TV, if its the same box twice, I would be willing to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lets keep in touch !

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too!   (happy dance!!!)
> 
> ...


----------



## katzenstern (Mar 7, 2012)

I got a shipping notice this morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

*thank you*..




 @&gt;-------
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, well if you DON'T you can just have my kerstase!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> does your TV ship notice say what mine says? 

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting 2 TV, if its the same box twice, I would be willing to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lets keep in touch !


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I was going to cancel too but I don't think I am going to. There are always a few boxes that I like and having 2 accounts might make it so that I get at least 2 different boxes. Plus my regular account is paid for a year so I think of it as $10 freed up so might as well get another. lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am. I'm a little worried. I got my TV notification, but not my regular yet, so I'm also hoping that I do get a regular as well. That would be great, if I end up w/ 2 TV I might be kinda upset, but oh well. I'm canceling my 2nd account right when I receive my box in the mail.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Both of my emails say this:

Hi ,

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations. You can track its progress here:  Please note that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!


 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> does your TV ship notice say what mine says?
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

Grin. I decided I am keeping 2 accounts with BB too! I just love them so much



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to cancel too but I don't think I am going to. There are always a few boxes that I like and having 2 accounts might make it so that I get at least 2 different boxes. Plus my regular account is paid for a year so I think of it as $10 freed up so might as well get another. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

i am "live chatting" w/sonia at BB right now...   drum roll pleaseeeeeeee......


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am "live chatting" w/sonia at BB right now...   drum roll pleaseeeeeeee......



hopefullly they can fix it up for you!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

So am I! Maybe that's why it takes her so long to respond haha.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am "live chatting" w/sonia at BB right now...   drum roll pleaseeeeeeee......


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

my tracking # isnt active yet..  i dont have the page with the weight and what not like usual...  how about my boyfriend works at UPS and my SS package is at his work RIGHT now and he cant access it! i told him to grab it for me and he said he isnt allowed! hahahaaaa.  i wont see him til fri anyway so that a longer wait..  just funny!

ok.. still waiting... 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hopefullly they can fix it up for you!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

hahahaaa.,..   you are talking to sonia too?  poor girl is busy!!  im chilling drinking my coffee and catching up on emails..  hahahaa.. thats too funny!!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So am I! Maybe that's why it takes her so long to respond haha.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah I have to wait 8 minutes in between each reply!
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hahahaaa.,..   you are talking to sonia too?  poor girl is busy!!  im chilling drinking my coffee and catching up on emails..  hahahaa.. thats too funny!!!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Here is our convo, I don't believe this obviously because some people have already said they opted out. I guess I will just wait to see what my email says:



> â†’I was wondering if you could tell me if I am getting a TV box on this account. I signed up for another account just to get the TV box (which I have gotten the shipping confirmation and that I am getting it) and really don't want to end up with 2 TV boxes
> 
> sonia: Hi there! Did you opt out of the Teen Vogue box on your second account?
> 
> ...


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is anyone else obsessively checking out the box links? I am sure that they won't be put up until the 10th or when most people have received their shipping notification, but I still can't help myself!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

whats your issue??  i hoep it gets resolved.....   she said i did OPT in..  and asked to see the messaging in my email.. i sent to her and am now waiting to hear..  told her others that got TV got different verbage..
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I have to wait 8 minutes in between each reply!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is our convo, I don't believe this obviously because some people have already said they opted out. I guess I will just wait to see what my email says:



Well the "successfully opted out" is the catch, I guess. lol.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

*im obsessively checking at and looking up everything!  these sub services are turning me into a (bigger) nut!! 




*

 



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else obsessively checking out the box links? I am sure that they won't be put up until the 10th or when most people have received their shipping notification, but I still can't help myself!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

What does that even mean? I clicked the opt out as I am sure everyone else who opted out did but they're still getting the box.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well the "successfully opted out" is the catch, I guess. lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What does that even mean? I clicked the opt out as I am sure everyone else who opted out did but they're still getting the box.



I'm assuming it's just their safety net wording.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

I just spoke to Lauren from BB cust. service to double check that I am opted in (I am, and she said if you opted in you _SHOULD_ get a TV box) but she said that if your shipping confirmation email does *NOT* say Teen Vogue in it then it is *NOT* a TV box. All the TV boxes will say they are TV boxes in the shipping email.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 7, 2012)

Good to know!!



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to Lauren from BB cust. service to double check that I am opted in (I am, and she said if you opted in you _SHOULD_ get a TV box) but she said that if your shipping confirmation email does *NOT* say Teen Vogue in it then it is *NOT* a TV box. All the TV boxes will say they are TV boxes in the shipping email.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

heres our convo..  i am a little confused.. at first she said she will go ahead and send the TV box, then said she will be in touch..  i guess i could end up with 2 boxes..  oh well.. i cant let this get me all flipped out, (which i tend to do!)..  it is what it is..  BUT from what i take from this.. is as of right now, no TV box for me..  and i am just taking a wild guess i wont get one.. ill get points..  i doubt if they cant guarantee that everyone that opted in gets one due to limited quanity, that they will have extras left to fix mess ups..  i could be wrong.. i HOPE i am wrong....  i dont really know what to think..  i guess i have to wait and see what my box weight is..  i think others said .54 was the TV box?? 

_sonia: __Deena, I checked with the messaging for the Teen Vogue box and it is not the same as the one you received. I'm going to go ahead and send you a Teen Vogue box. I'm so very sorry about the mixup_

_dena: so i will get 2 boxes? omg.. thank you! do i need to pay again?_

_sonia: __No  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm adding you to our ship file in the hopes that this was a messaging error in your email. We will double check with you before we re-send_

_dena:  â†’__oh ok.. thanks for checking.. so once i receive my 1st box, you will check with me before sending out the TV box.. _

_sonia: __Yes! I'll be in touch with you via email_


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

i am going thru same thing..  i was told i opted in, but my email says otherwise..  this is kinda frustrating.... 

 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to Lauren from BB cust. service to double check that I am opted in (I am, and she said if you opted in you _SHOULD_ get a TV box) but she said that if your shipping confirmation email does *NOT* say Teen Vogue in it then it is *NOT* a TV box. All the TV boxes will say they are TV boxes in the shipping email.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> heres our convo..  i am a little confused.. at first she said she will go ahead and send the TV box, then said she will be in touch..  i guess i could end up with 2 boxes..  oh well.. i cant let this get me all flipped out, (which i tend to do!)..  it is what it is..  BUT from what i take from this.. is as of right now, no TV box for me..  and i am just taking a wild guess i wont get one.. ill get points..  i doubt if they cant guarantee that everyone that opted in gets one due to limited quanity, that they will have extras left to fix mess ups..  i could be wrong.. i HOPE i am wrong....  i dont really know what to think..  i guess i have to wait and see what my box weight is..  i think others said .54 was the TV box??
> 
> ...


It does sound like some people who didn't want one are getting one, so I bet you could definitely do a trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

is it me or does it sound like she was righting the prob right away and sending tv box?  then back peddled?  i dont know..  oh well.. i get what i get.. now i guess ill be link checking this month again..  hahahahaaa!

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does sound like some people who didn't want one are getting one, so I bet you could definitely do a trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is it me or does it sound like she was righting the prob right away and sending tv box?  then back peddled?  i dont know..  oh well.. i get what i get.. now i guess ill be link checking this month again..  hahahahaaa!


It sounded that way to me too!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 7, 2012)

WAAAAA, I am stressing out now! BOOO! 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i am going thru same thing..  i was told i opted in, but my email says otherwise..  this is kinda frustrating....


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

Ugh. No confirmation on my regular box (annual) yet, though the account for the TV has one.

And I was a good girl and IMMEDIATELY went ahead and cancelled.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

can someone show us a what the TV email looked like?  THANK YOU!!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay, so I know this was addressed like six pages ago in this thread but I'm not a patient enough gal to search for it. 





On my REGULAR account, I opted in for the TV box and got my shipping confirmation this morning saying I was getting a TV box. YAY!

Then, JUST NOW, I got an "Off the Waitlist" e-mail in my other e-mail so I could go ahead and create another account so I could get the regular BB this month. The lady I chatted with said that if I signed up RIGHT NOW, I would still get a March box. YAY!

BUT, my question is; can I use the same credit card and mailing address for both accounts?!

Thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

regular: 

Quote: Hi Jenna,

Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations. You can track its progress here:*#9102969011966015578896*. Please note that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!

xoxo,
Birchbox
TV: 

Quote: Hi Jenna,Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations. You can track its progress here:*#9102969011966015365120*. Please note that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!

xoxo,
Birchbox


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 7, 2012)

@Dena

Mine looked like this:

Hi Amanda,Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I know this was addressed like six pages ago in this thread but I'm not a patient enough gal to search for it.
> 
> ...


Yup, you just need different emails.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> regular:
> 
> TV:








> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Dena
> 
> ...


----------



## katzenstern (Mar 7, 2012)

Sooo curious what goodies I'll receive this month! 

My box is currently in Edgewood, NY,  and I'll receive it by end of day March 9. 

a quote from the shipping notice: 

_Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas._


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup, you just need different emails.



Thanks Jenna!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NutMeg19 (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't gotten any shipping emails yet, and I usually get mine earlier rather than later.  Also, I am a bit nervous now after reading all the opt in/opt out confusion!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

I was hoping I would get one of each, alas I am getting 2 TVs I agree, it was a mess and next time they should just offer an extra box for an extra 10.00
 



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten any shipping emails yet, and I usually get mine earlier rather than later.  Also, I am a bit nervous now after reading all the opt in/opt out confusion!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 7, 2012)

THEY REPLIED ALREADY! SEE BELOW. I MAY HAVE A CHANCE OF GETTING 2 DIFF TV BOXES, YIPEE!

Hi,

 
Thanks for writing in. 
 
We will be shipping out a few variations of the Teen Vogue just like the regular Birchboxes.
 
Please let me know if you have any other questions!
 
Have a great day!
 
xo,
Noha


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/new?limit=all

all the teen vogue stuff is labeled..  now i am DOUBLE bummed.. tarte lip color!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! It's definitely an important video, politics of it aside. Terrible things happen in this world every day, and here I am silently upset that I haven't received a shipping email yet. 



> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting my first BB this monthhh. SO EXCITED! I opted in for the teen vogue box but haven't received an email yet. Guess I'll have to keep patiently waiting..
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Mar 7, 2012)

I opted in fo the TV box and no shipping confirmation yet.  Probably tomorrow.


----------



## VegasLover75 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have 4 subs &amp; have only received shipping confirmations for 2 today.  I think they are the TV boxes though!


----------



## Janamaste (Mar 7, 2012)

Ugh. Tarte lip tint! Why didn't I opt-in! (Oh yeah, because I'm almost 30.)

Hopefully my non-TV box will have One Love and Miss Jessie's.

Glad to see there's no perfume this month. Do you think everyone is getting a nail polish?


----------



## GinaM (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. Tarte lip tint! Why didn't I opt-in! (Oh yeah, because I'm almost 30.)
> 
> ...



 I have a feeling that you either get a polish or lip tint.  Apparently, they are doing variations of the TV box like they do the regular box.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

im 39 and i opted in..   i think i am 25 tho..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. Tarte lip tint! Why didn't I opt-in! (Oh yeah, because I'm almost 30.)
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope that's not the case. I think by variations they might mean colors since under the tarte thing they list several different colors, but that is just wishful thinking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that you either get a polish or lip tint.  Apparently, they are doing variations of the TV box like they do the regular box.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 7, 2012)

Good Evening Ladies....

I am waiting on my third birchbox and it will be a TV! I am super excited!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm 26.. I was not going to opt in until they mentioned Essie.  I love me some nail polish so I immediately signed up.  I'm really happy with the contents of the box!  Sooo glad I decided to opt-in.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 7, 2012)

With all the new items in the store, I think we're all getting blotting paper. I don't have a problem with this, I can never have enough. I'd rather get it for "free" than to go out and buy them.

I would actually like anything on the "What's New" page, I think the TV and regular boxes are going to be really great this month!!


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Me either! I would loveeeeeeee the One Love Organic Beauty Balm! Also, I would not mind the Hair Powder, Blotting Papers or Sunscreen! But my preference is skin care so I don't mind!


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 7, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

THEY REPLIED ALREADY! SEE BELOW. I MAY HAVE A CHANCE OF GETTING 2 DIFF TV BOXES, YIPEE!

Hi, Thanks for writing in We will be shipping out a few variations of the Teen Vogue just like the regular Birchboxes Please let me know if you have any other questions!





I'd feel better about getting 2 TV boxes instead of 1TV and 1 regular if the TVs aren't identical. Of course, I am sure my nice will be happy to relieve me of any duplicates I may get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emielli (Mar 7, 2012)

Got my shipping confirmation today! I think this is the earliest I've gotten it.

Zip Code: 
27932
Weight (lbs.): 
0.7460
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 9 2012


----------



## Steffi (Mar 7, 2012)

HOLY CRAP the birchbox site wants 8 bucks for Color Club?!  They're less than 5 at Bed Bath and Beyond, and even less online.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

this is the weight for the TV box right????   (yay!!!!)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5410


----------



## Kristlkrost (Mar 7, 2012)

*Ok when I have time I'll  post links to cheap stuff too.It is really fun and cheap!!!!*


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

The weight has shown up for my non-tv box and that one is going to come on saturday! Glad my tv box is coming on friday since it'll be at work, but here is the weight on my non-tv box: 0.7470


----------



## francie nolan (Mar 7, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 

0.5270
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 10 2012

i think my unwanted teen vogue box is the smallest so far.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 7, 2012)

im sorry you dont want a TV box..    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  you dont like any of the potential items in the box??
 



> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> 
> ...



Weight doesn't mean anything, really!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine is .5180.

Hoping to get it tomorrow since it's already in the state!


----------



## francie nolan (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im sorry you dont want a TV box..    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  you dont like any of the potential items in the box??


 
not really.. i just don't have a good feeling about it. i'd rather get face wash or something for curly hair.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HOLY CRAP the birchbox site wants 8 bucks for Color Club?!  They're less than 5 at Bed Bath and Beyond, and even less online.



Our bed bath and beyond doesn't have cosmetics. =(  

They have a whole section of As Seen on TV stuff, but that's it. No cosmetics. I'm so jealous of everyone who gets makeup at theirs!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto. Although my local Ross usually has multipacks of Color Club for like $8 for 5 or 6 bottles.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 7, 2012)

My TV box is .5400 lbs. I'm guessing that means no nail polish, but I have more than enough as it is, lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My TV box is .5400 lbs. I'm guessing that means no nail polish, but I have more than enough as it is, lol



By the sounds of it they all have an essie polish, and everyone's tv box is around that. Just to add to your stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Mine is .5470 so maybe not for me either.
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My TV box is .5400 lbs. I'm guessing that means no nail polish, but I have more than enough as it is, lol


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh, well in that case, yay! The other heavy item would be, what? the kerastase? I can definitely live without that, lol

I'm pretty sure I'm going to be thrilled with whatever I get. Last month's was so super bad for me, so the bar isn't too high, lol!

I should have mine Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> By the sounds of it they all have an essie polish, and everyone's tv box is around that. Just to add to your stash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lychae (Mar 7, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 0.5440

is also my weight..it comes on the 10th! So, I am highly excited to see which box this will be.


----------



## HeatherMoule (Mar 7, 2012)

That sounds about right, this is what my email said:

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at Teen Vogue.

Also, mine weighs 0.5560


----------



## snllama (Mar 7, 2012)

Im really disappointed in birchbox. Im stuck with two TV boxes! I talked to two different people confirming my opt out. This is ridiculous. It seems like they are happy to fix people who accidentally are not getting the box, but what about the other way around?

Ill have to call and hope they fix this.


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't worry. The TV box looks awesome, even if you end up having to swap, and they're good on customer service, so worst case you'll have a pile of points and products to trade.


----------



## HeatherMoule (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't know how to delete my last post, sorry guys. anyways.

That sounds about right, this is what my email said:

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at Teen Vogue.

Also, mine weighs 0.5560



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to Lauren from BB cust. service to double check that I am opted in (I am, and she said if you opted in you _SHOULD_ get a TV box) but she said that if your shipping confirmation email does *NOT* say Teen Vogue in it then it is *NOT* a TV box. All the TV boxes will say they are TV boxes in the shipping email.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

This will be the first box I won't know what I got until I open the box. Most of my subs will arrive while I am out in the boonies camping.


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 7, 2012)

My TV box is .517. Wonder what is different in the heavier boxes?


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 7, 2012)

I kind of wish I didn't opt in for the Teen Vogue box now that I know what's going to be in it and what's in the normal Birchbox. :/


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 7, 2012)

I opted in for the TV for one box and opted out for my 2nd box.  I'm 51 and still think of myself as being 25 (most days anway).  
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> im 39 and i opted in..   i think i am 25 tho..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm so jealous of those of you who have your shipping numbers already!  I hope I get mine soon.

Has anyone been able to see their box on the Birchbox website yet?


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 7, 2012)

Not yet, but the pages for the March boxes should go live tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm so jealous of those of you who have your shipping numbers already!  I hope I get mine soon.

Has anyone been able to see their box on the Birchbox website yet?


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 7, 2012)

I cant wait to see the boxes!  I have been stalking the Birchbox website for days!
 



> Originally Posted by *LoveJesslina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not yet, but the pages for the March boxes should go live tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Quote:


----------



## snllama (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't worry. The TV box looks awesome, even if you end up having to swap, and they're good on customer service, so worst case you'll have a pile of points and products to trade.



True. Hopefully I get some points if they can't fix it. I really wanted my march box if more dermalogica products were going to be in it. Hopefully someone will want to trade with me!


----------



## Pancua (Mar 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> True. Hopefully I get some points if they can't fix it. I really wanted my march box if more dermalogica products were going to be in it. Hopefully someone will want to trade with me!


What are you looking for?


----------



## snllama (Mar 7, 2012)

nothing in particular other than im obsessed with the brand. and there was that spot treatment product featured recently that may be in a march box.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 8, 2012)

Ugh this is such a hassle. Like they told me earlier there is no way you will get a tv box of you "successfully" opted out. No way my butt!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

well the one good thing is you can use points to buy their products..  they are pricey (in my opinion) so any extra $ off helps!!  trying to look on the bright side..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nothing in particular other than im obsessed with the brand. and there was that spot treatment product featured recently that may be in a march box.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 8, 2012)

My TV box weighs 0.5390. I haven't received a shipping confirmation from my original Birchbox account - the one that I opted OUT of TV.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

fingers crossed you get it tomorrow...   what are you hoping for?? 
 



> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My TV box weighs 0.5390. I haven't received a shipping confirmation from my original Birchbox account - the one that I opted OUT of TV.


----------



## katzenstern (Mar 8, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 0.7440 Projected Delivery Date: Mar 9 2012  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2012)

I bet the heavier ones have something in a glass bottle/jar!  That's close to what the Vichy boxes weighed, and they had those two little cute glass jars.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

nailpolish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bet the heavier ones have something in a glass bottle/jar!  That's close to what the Vichy boxes weighed, and they had those two little cute glass jars.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so jealous of those of you who have your shipping numbers already!  I hope I get mine soon.
> 
> Has anyone been able to see their box on the Birchbox website yet?



I haven't gotten anything yet, either. I'm in RI.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't gotten anything on my second account, which is supposed to be the TV box... 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten anything yet, either. I'm in RI.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten anything on my second account, which is supposed to be the TV box...



AFAIK, I'm getting the regular box.


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

No points, no fix to get my regular box, just that I can return the box once I receive it for a refund. 

I let her know that I was very dissatisfied and that Im not the only one who had their box mixed up and if all their CS agents were on the same page and if they offered the double boxes on one account none of these issues would have happened.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No points, no fix to get my regular box, just that I can return the box once I receive it for a refund.
> 
> I let her know that I was very dissatisfied and that Im not the only one who had their box mixed up and if all their CS agents were on the same page and if they offered the double boxes on one account none of these issues would have happened.


 Wait... what happened?


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

she said the computer shows that i opted out then back in 10 minutes later. I told her that is not what happened and I opted out twice and by phone too the next day.

she thought maybe i adjusted the other second account for an opt-out, but that showed an opt-in.

so i asked if i can return the box for a full refund, and she said yes as long as the box is not opened.

and i asked to cancel the second account.

and if there was any possibility of doing a swap for the correct box that i requested twice by the email and by phone and she said that once the boxes are shipped there is nothing she can do to get me my correct box. 

so a complete waste of my time creating the second account and calling, etc.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I wish I would get my tracking already so I would at least know if I am getting two regular boxes or one of each.

 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, I'm getting the regular box.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

Your getting a TV box that you don't want? I don't know what I am getting on my second account yet, but if it is another regular box I will trade you for your TV box. I haven't gotten the shipping email though, so I don't know what it is yet. I will let you know when I find out...

 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> she said the computer shows that i opted out then back in 10 minutes later. I told her that is not what happened and I opted out twice and by phone too the next day.
> 
> ...


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

My box weighs .5390 but I did not get the teen vogue message on my shipping notice?  Hmm....a mystery.  I guess I will be very suprised when it arrives.

I still have not received a shipping notice on my regular account.


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your getting a TV box that you don't want? I don't know what I am getting on my second account yet, but if it is another regular box I will trade you for your TV box. I haven't gotten the shipping email though, so I don't know what it is yet. I will let you know when I find out...


 Is the second account the one you opened for the TV or your regular? If it is the TV account it is probably a welcome box with all sorts of past samples. I may just return it so that I can use the $10 towards a full-size product.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I opened it for the TV box, and if it's a welcome box I wouldn't blame you! haha!

 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is the second account the one you opened for the TV or your regular? If it is the TV account it is probably a welcome box with all sorts of past samples. I may just return it so that I can use the $10 towards a full-size product.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 8, 2012)

This will be my first Birchbox ever, and I opted in for the Teen Vogue. I live on the West Coast, still have not received a tracking number...is this normal?

Didn't they say all new subscriptions for March would be the TV box anyway? Not a welcome box?!


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 8, 2012)

They ship *by* the 10th. So yes it is normal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My boxes are generally shipped on the 10th or the 9th so don't be too worried.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

Kinda off subject, but have any of you tried the Oscar Blondi dry shampoo?? Was it any good? I am looking for a dry shampoo and haven't had any luck yet. I tried the tresemme (sp?) one and it turned my hair a funky grey color.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't used that one but I really like the Suave dry shampoo.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the Suave too - the smell (lemony) is a little strong, but it works well!
 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't used that one but I really like the Suave dry shampoo.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I have seen that one and wondered if it would be good! It's super affordable too. I will have to go pick it up, thanks ladies!
 



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the Suave too - the smell (lemony) is a little strong, but it works well!


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

I got the Freeman Beauty Psssst in the Beauty Army box and I like that one. 

My friend got the Oscar Blandi and loves it! But does it work better than the cheapo drug store type, no idea.


----------



## Beautyjunkie22 (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda off subject, but have any of you tried the Oscar Blondi dry shampoo?? Was it any good? I am looking for a dry shampoo and haven't had any luck yet. I tried the tresemme (sp?) one and it turned my hair a funky grey color.



I have tried it. It doesnt leave a white residue like some do, and it works pretty good. It smells great too! Dry shampoo has never really worked great for me though (i have thin limp hair). So it should work fine for you if you dont have my hair type.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks like there was another new product added to the list of things in the teen vogue box!





Also I don't see the Essie polish listed anymore anywhere...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hopefully they just took it down temporarily or something


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

I have seen mentions of the peter thomas roth brand, maybe there are actual product variations on the tv box!


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Freeman Beauty Psssst in the Beauty Army box and I like that one.
> 
> My friend got the Oscar Blandi and loves it! But does it work better than the cheapo drug store type, no idea.



I think Oscar Blandi works better than the drugstore brands but not better enough to justify the cost difference if that makes sense.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda off subject, but have any of you tried the Oscar Blondi dry shampoo?? Was it any good? I am looking for a dry shampoo and haven't had any luck yet. I tried the tresemme (sp?) one and it turned my hair a funky grey color.



It sounds like you were spraying too close to your hair.  I get the grey sometimes if I am not paying attention.  It should brush out. I do think the suave is better than tresemme if you are comparing drug store brands.


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

If you have blonde hair, I tend to just use baby powder. I just take a poof or two in my hands and turn my head upside down and rub into my scalp and run it through my hair. I think it works better than dry shampoo. Even dry powder shampoos I've tried.


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome! I would love to try that out. And it looks like people are going to get some fashion tape and/or tea as their lifestyle extra? 








> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like there was another new product added to the list of things in the teen vogue box!
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't think it was too close, I have tried using it all different ways, close, farther away, just a tiny bit, using more... even after I brush my hair I can see an odd grey/dusty looking film on my hair. I just don't like it at all... I will try the suave before I spend the money on the OB one. The baby powder trick might work. I will give that a shot too! I have an 8 month old and I don't always get a chance to get in the shower, I need *something* to freshen up a bit.
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you were spraying too close to your hair.  I get the grey sometimes if I am not paying attention.  It should brush out. I do think the suave is better than tresemme if you are comparing drug store brands.


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 8, 2012)

I also use the Suave and I really like it.  The smell took a while to get used to though.  However, baby powder works really well too--I like to get the scented baby powder (lavender or cucumber melon, usually) because I don't love smelling like a newborn. 

The suave is cheap, blends really well, and gives my limp hair some good body.  The baby powder is also super cheap, and probably works a little better to absorb oil, but doesn't add as much volume to my hair.  Be careful with the baby powder though if you touch your hair a lot (I do). The powder tends to stick to your hands and then leave white marks on clothes (especailly black pants).


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 8, 2012)

Birchbox already said that there will be a few different TV Birchboxes going out, just like their normal Birchboxes! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have seen mentions of the peter thomas roth brand, maybe there are actual product variations on the tv box!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

They said yesterday that if you dont have the Teen Vogue verbage in your email, you are not getting a TV box. But this months items are all great, so I wouldnt worry!



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box weighs .5390 but I did not get the teen vogue message on my shipping notice?  Hmm....a mystery.  I guess I will be very suprised when it arrives.
> 
> I still have not received a shipping notice on my regular account.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They said yesterday that if you dont have the Teen Vogue verbage in your email, you are not getting a TV box. But this months items are all great, so I wouldnt worry!


 Well I hope I get one that has the tarte lipstain and a nail polish!  **fingers crossed**


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 8, 2012)

Ugh. No shipping notice.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LoveJesslina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox already said that there will be a few different TV Birchboxes going out, just like their normal Birchboxes!



Right, but I presumed that they meant color because they only had 5 items up. But I guess we will all see soon!! Tomorrow for me!


----------



## shannonashleys (Mar 8, 2012)

My box was shipped on the 5th and is projected to be delivered on the 9th (tomorrow). This is the account that I opened just for the TV box, my regular yearly account's box hasn't shipped yet. Also, it says my TV box weighs .5800 which seems quite a bit heavier than others I have seen on here.... wonder why?!?


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 8, 2012)

double post sorry!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 8, 2012)

They put up a sneak peek on their blog. I'm excited about those products and hoping I get one in my box this month. My regular box still hasn't shipped yet, but my TV one should get here tomorrow!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. No shipping notice.


 Me neither.  Before they changed shippers I used to get my ship notice on the 3rd or 4th and my BB always came on the 10th. Really not liking this new system.  Luckily I have other subs to have fun with in the meantime. My BA box came today and it's really nice.  I also got my Dermstore order of my Jane Ireland sample travel kit.


----------



## redfox (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmmm..... It seems to me like all the "new" items that read "Ship Free" underneath are the items that will be in the March boxes seeing as how all the items in the March box WILL ship free if your purchase them.  Wonder if this is true...


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda off subject, but have any of you tried the Oscar Blondi dry shampoo?? Was it any good? I am looking for a dry shampoo and haven't had any luck yet. I tried the tresemme (sp?) one and it turned my hair a funky grey color.



I bought the yellow bottle of the OB dry shampoo. I like it. I tried the Suave version first, and it gave me such a headache. I think Sephora still has a $5 OB dry shampoo if you want to try.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the Oscar Blondi dry shampoo and it really didn't work for me. I do have oily hair and when I'm in a hurry I use dry shampoo to clean myself up a bit. I bought the Oscar Blondi dry shampoo (the spray one, not powder) from Sephora on sale, I sprayed it and my hair was just as oily as before. Recently I got the Suave Keratin Infusion dry shampoo from Target, works really well IMO. Even though the scent is strong, I like the lemony smell.
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda off subject, but have any of you tried the Oscar Blondi dry shampoo?? Was it any good? I am looking for a dry shampoo and haven't had any luck yet. I tried the tresemme (sp?) one and it turned my hair a funky grey color.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the Oscar Blondi dry shampoo and it really didn't work for me. I do have oily hair and when I'm in a hurry I use dry shampoo to clean myself up a bit. I bought the Oscar Blondi dry shampoo (the spray one, not powder) from Sephora on sale, I sprayed it and my hair was just as oily as before. Recently I got the Suave Keratin Infusion dry shampoo from Target, works really well IMO. Even though the scent is strong, I like the lemony smell.


i have the powder oscar blondi dry shampoo and don't care for it.  The scent is very strong, and contrary to some reviews, it did leave a white residue on my dark hair.


----------



## erinkins (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone in the midwest got their shipping notice yet? This is my first birchbox (TV) so I'm not sure when to expect the shipment email.


----------



## redfox (Mar 8, 2012)

Off subject but I just found this item listed under Teen Vogue on the Birchbox website.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/hair/kerastase-elixir-ultime


----------



## shoplessjess (Mar 8, 2012)

I also used Suave dry shampoo because I won it from Allure a couple months ago. I like it and it works for my wavy hair. I use it at night so my hair will be okay in the morning. At first, the roots can feel more moist than they should be: they recommend working from the bottom up. I find it kind of intriguing that it says it moisturizers and saps all at the same time.

I'm excited about the TV box!  Mine weighs 0.5370

*Also, I won their recent Zoya nail polish custom collection contest on Facebook where we voted for our favorite mood boards! They said they will send the nail polish collection month and asked if I wanted to be featured on FB with a beauty tip. *


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 8, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shannonashleys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My box was shipped on the 5th and is projected to be delivered on the 9th (tomorrow). This is the account that I opened just for the TV box, my regular yearly account's box hasn't shipped yet. Also, it says my TV box weighs .5800 which seems quite a bit heavier than others I have seen on here.... wonder why?!?


That doesn't seem TOO far off from the TV box range. Maybe you have a heavier sample in yours that, so far, other people on the boards aren't getting.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in the midwest got their shipping notice yet? This is my first birchbox (TV) so I'm not sure when to expect the shipment email.



I am in Kansas City and I got a notice one one account but not the other.


----------



## erinkins (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm in KC as well! I'm hoping they just send the new members boxes later. I always have shipping problems. No matter what I'm shipping or where from something is always messed up with it!
 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Kansas City and I got a notice one one account but not the other.


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in the midwest got their shipping notice yet? This is my first birchbox (TV) so I'm not sure when to expect the shipment email.


I think Birchbox ships in waves based on which box number is being shipped. So if they are shipping box 15 then all of the box 15's get shipped, then they continue on with another box number.

Your box should be shipped on/by the 10th.

Last month I got my shipment confirmation on the 10th, yet when I checked the tracking it showed it was shipped on the 8th. So your box might already be on the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VegasLover75 (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in the midwest got their shipping notice yet? This is my first birchbox (TV) so I'm not sure when to expect the shipment email.



I'm in Illinois near Champaign / Urbana &amp; received mine yesterday - actually 2 of my 4 accounts and they were both the TV boxes.  Still waiting on the regular boxes.  Hopefully you will get yours soon!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I saw that too. Not sure how that works, but I will give it a shot!  At least the Suave one is not expensive, so if I buy it and don't like it then it's no big deal. Thanks for all of the input ladies!

 



> Originally Posted by *shoplessjess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also used Suave dry shampoo because I won it from Allure a couple months ago. I like it and it works for my wavy hair. I use it at night so my hair will be okay in the morning. At first, the roots can feel more moist than they should be: they recommend working from the bottom up. I find it kind of intriguing that it says it moisturizers and saps all at the same time.
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I am in Iowa and I have received one of my notices (for the regular box) but not the one for the TV box yet.
 



> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in the midwest got their shipping notice yet? This is my first birchbox (TV) so I'm not sure when to expect the shipment email.


----------



## onematchfire (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm in Ohio and haven't received my notice yet. I opted out, so I'm assuming I'm getting a regular box.  So far, I'd like to try everything I've seen except the nail polish, so it should be a good month for me!


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 8, 2012)

Whats a BA box?


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

beauty army^^


----------



## jayeldubya (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm in Iowa too!
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in Iowa and I have received one of my notices (for the regular box) but not the one for the TV box yet.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 8, 2012)

What did you get! Please share!


----------



## BFaire06 (Mar 8, 2012)

I love the Oscar Blandi! I got it at Ulta and was a little concerned that it was $20



but it seems that it is worth it to me.  The formula is similar to baby powder in consistency, so there is an awful lot packed in there.  I have tried Beyond the Zone Rock On Dry Shampoo (i think that is the name of it- it is in a crazy looking grey bottle with an orange top) which retails for about 6 dollars a bottle and I find that after a few uses, or simply tilting it sideways, the aerosol sprayer gets jammed and I can't get any more uses out of it which can be frustrating. 



  The fact that this is not an aerosol appeals to me because I know it wont just crap out on me randomly!  It seems that the Oscar Blandi lasts in my hair all day and it gives it a nice fresh feeling that I don't achieve with other dry shampoos...even though the price is a little hefty, I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay, Congratulations! I'm so jealous!
 



> Originally Posted by *shoplessjess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Also, I won their recent Zoya nail polish custom collection contest on Facebook where we voted for our favorite mood boards! They said they will send the nail polish collection month and asked if I wanted to be featured on FB with a beauty tip. *


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you get! Please share!



Do you mean my BA box?


----------



## meeshling (Mar 8, 2012)

I got my notice yesterday, and my box this afternoon!  I opted for the TV box, and I am SO happy that I did.  I really hated my box last month (you know what I don't need? glitter lip decals), and this just brought a huge smile to my face

There is a FULL SIZE Tarte LipSurgence natural lip stain in Amused (a super pretty hot pink), a FULL SIZE Essie Luxe effects in A Cut Above, Kate Spade Twirl sample, Kerastase Elixir Ultime sample, and a twistband hair tie, as well as a Modcloth discount code ($10 off $75 or more!)
I was so excited about the box I had to stop lurking and register so I could post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my notice yesterday, and my box this afternoon!  I opted for the TV box, and I am SO happy that I did.  I really hated my box last month (you know what I don't need? glitter lip decals), and this just brought a huge smile to my face
> 
> ...


 Oooh, that is a nice box!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

nice! show pics!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my notice yesterday, and my box this afternoon!  I opted for the TV box, and I am SO happy that I did.  I really hated my box last month (you know what I don't need? glitter lip decals), and this just brought a huge smile to my face
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 8, 2012)

AHHHHH! That is exactly what I want! I hope I get the same box!!! SOOOOO FREAKING EXCITED!
 



> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my notice yesterday, and my box this afternoon!  I opted for the TV box, and I am SO happy that I did.  I really hated my box last month (you know what I don't need? glitter lip decals), and this just brought a huge smile to my face
> 
> ...


----------



## wagz379 (Mar 8, 2012)

How much did your box weigh?

 



> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my notice yesterday, and my box this afternoon!  I opted for the TV box, and I am SO happy that I did.  I really hated my box last month (you know what I don't need? glitter lip decals), and this just brought a huge smile to my face
> 
> ...


----------



## meeshling (Mar 8, 2012)

The Box itself, with the TV band on it




Box contents, minus the Kate Spade twirl sample (already in my perfume sample drawer).  Sorry, I almost immediately throw out the tissue paper and other stuff.
My box weighed 0.5330


----------



## meeshling (Mar 8, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How much did your box weigh?

 


My box weighed 0.5330.  I put a post up with photos but bc I'm new I think it needs to be approved or something.  Hopefully it'll show up soon.


----------



## shannonashleys (Mar 8, 2012)

I love your box! What is your skin tone, if you don't mind me asking? I want to know what colors they are pairing with certain skin tones (if they are doing it that way). Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my notice yesterday, and my box this afternoon!  I opted for the TV box, and I am SO happy that I did.  I really hated my box last month (you know what I don't need? glitter lip decals), and this just brought a huge smile to my face
> 
> I was so excited about the box I had to stop lurking and register so I could post this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OooOOoooh, one of mine weighs 0.5410 and the other 0.5440 (yes I got two TV boxes, lol). I'm hopeful! It would be AMAAAAZE if I got different colors in each box! 




 I would say that it more than makes up for my horrible "intro" box last month, but my Vichy bonus box, all the BB points, and my 20% welcome code already did that.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 8, 2012)

My TV box is supposed to arrive tomorrow but my tracking info hasn't updated since 3/6 where the shipping info was received in Springfield, MA.   Hhhhhmmmm...but honestly if it's anything like Meeshling's box it will be well worth the wait!!!  IMO...one of the best BB's I have seen.


----------



## meeshling (Mar 8, 2012)

I am very fair.  Pictures are in my "gallery" if you click over to my profile, too!
 



> Originally Posted by *shannonashleys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your box! What is your skin tone, if you don't mind me asking? I want to know what colors they are pairing with certain skin tones (if they are doing it that way). Thanks!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

Yay! I am in the quad-cities!  Small world!

 



> Originally Posted by *jayeldubya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Iowa too!


----------



## meeshling (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine was actually supposed to arrive tomorrow, too, and when I checked the tracking this morning, nothing had been updated, so it was a very pleasant surprise to get today!  This is def. my fav BB so far (this is my fourth month).



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My TV box is supposed to arrive tomorrow but my tracking info hasn't updated since 3/6 where the shipping info was received in Springfield, MA.   Hhhhhmmmm...but honestly if it's anything like Meeshling's box it will be well worth the wait!!!  IMO...one of the best BB's I have seen.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't gotten my shipping notice yet.  Anyone in NY already get theirs?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

Woohoo, my teen vogue box is in my state and it will be here tomorrow! Then my regular box arrives on Saturday! SO EXCITING.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I will get one of mine tomorrow too and its very similar weight to Meeshling's box, so I bet I will get that one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo, my teen vogue box is in my state and it will be here tomorrow! Then my regular box arrives on Saturday! SO EXCITING.


----------



## redfox (Mar 8, 2012)

What was the weight on your box?


----------



## redfox (Mar 8, 2012)

Never mind.  Saw this was already asked.


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 8, 2012)

I got mine, should receive box tomorrow. (Though with any luck, I'll get it today... I normally get it 1 to 2 days before the suggested shipping date). It it went from NY to Mass. though. No idea why it did that!
 



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten my shipping notice yet.  Anyone in NY already get theirs?


----------



## missgr (Mar 8, 2012)

Im in the San Fran Bay Area and my Teen Vogue box shows out for delivery.  Anytime now!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine, should receive box tomorrow. (Though with any luck, I'll get it today... I normally get it 1 to 2 days before the suggested shipping date). It it went from NY to Mass. though. No idea why it did that!



Thanks, I'll email them.  This month's boxes seem like they will be great.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## goldphishe (Mar 8, 2012)

I received my non TV box today. I was kind of disappointed...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldphishe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my non TV box today. I was kind of disappointed...



Well... what did you get??


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldphishe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my non TV box today. I was kind of disappointed...



What'd ya get? (Don't forget to use the spoiler thingie)


----------



## goldphishe (Mar 8, 2012)

Traditions by Nick Chavez - Yucca Root Shampooing Cream (2 oz)

Boscia - Grean Tea Blotting Linens (25 sheets)

Grandma Stelle's - Refreshing Hand Soap (2 oz)

Color Club Nail Polish - Lava Lamp (neon pinkish orange, 2 oz)

Stilla - Smoky Eye Card (card with 3 shadows)

Lifestyle Extra - Kusmi Tea - Detox (mate, green tea &amp; lemon grass, 2 tea bags)





 
Here it is!


----------



## goldphishe (Mar 8, 2012)

nevermind. looks like my post was approved. see above.


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldphishe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my post is being held for moderation. i think because i used the spoiler function?
> 
> ...



Weird, posts aren't usually held for consideration b/c of spoilers I don't think. This link isn't working! I'm so eager to see what you got in your box!

EDIT: See above, all is posted and I can see the image  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldphishe (Mar 8, 2012)

they said it was held because i was new. but i've posted here a few times. oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldphishe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Traditions by Nick Chavez - Yucca Root Shampooing Cream (2 oz)
> 
> ...



I think that is a pretty nice box, and I will be happy if that is what mine has!


----------



## Annelle (Mar 8, 2012)

goldphishe,

Our spam catcher will often catch posts it thinks might be spam and flags them for our moderating team to resolve.  Don't worry, the mods are furiously checking through the site to try to clear up any non-spam that gets held, but it's best that you don't try to repeating your post to get it to show up, because then it just ends up as double (or triple or more!) posts later on.  The spam catcher is a bot that "learns" so if you end up doing multiple posts in a row, it might "learn" to flag you down more often.  It's just always highly sensitive of all of the newer members in general.  The more you stick around, the less it'll try to hold your posts.

If it has been a while and your post is still being held, you can always PM a mod and ask them to clear it for you.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 8, 2012)

I woulda been happy with that box! 

The only thing that doesn't super appeal to me is the hand soap.  I really like that nail polish and the blotting linens.  That's nice that they gave you 25!  I figured at most they'd give out 5. 


> Originally Posted by *goldphishe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Traditions by Nick Chavez - Yucca Root Shampooing Cream (2 oz)
> 
> ...


----------



## goldphishe (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Annelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> goldphishe,
> 
> ...


 Thanks, Annelle! I wasn't sure how long it would be held so I made a second post just to let the girls (who i'm sure were anxiously awaiting my birchbox contents) know that it was held.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldphishe (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I woulda been happy with that box!
> 
> The only thing that doesn't super appeal to me is the hand soap.  I really like that nail polish and the blotting linens.  That's nice that they gave you 25!  I figured at most they'd give out 5.


i just got my Sample Society box yesterday and really loved it, and I also got my benefit house party kit today (which is packed with stuff) so i think in comparison it had a high mark to hit.

I was annoyed with the hand soap and the eye shadow card. I feel like it isn't really a "deluxe" sample. I work for a marketing agency that represents a bunch of cosmetics and skincare companies and I have been in contact with BB about their sampling requirements. They require a sample to contain 2 - 3 uses and I really don't think the eye shadow card fits that description.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

hmmmmmmmmm..  i live right next to NY but my box has traveled up to mass?  wrong direction!!!


----------



## goldphishe (Mar 8, 2012)

mine went to mass first too. and i can be in midtown manhattan in 20 minutes.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 8, 2012)

Boxes are up. I'm in the process of adding the info to the 1st post.


----------



## NaturalGeek (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, I like this box! I would be happy if mine looked like that... 





But I don't even have a shipping notice yet for the regular BB; TV should be here tomorrow.  



> Originally Posted by *goldphishe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Traditions by Nick Chavez - Yucca Root Shampooing Cream (2 oz)
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

So many good boxes! Exciting!

14 is my dream though!


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 8, 2012)

don't know why,(because I opted out) but excited to see what is in the normal boxes this month!


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope I get one of the boxes with Orofluido Elixir in it. I really want to try it.


----------



## BrooklynLuvvvvv (Mar 8, 2012)

Would be happy with that box too! 



> Originally Posted by *goldphishe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Traditions by Nick Chavez - Yucca Root Shampooing Cream (2 oz)
> 
> ...


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 8, 2012)

I opted in for TV, but still no shipping notice...


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 8, 2012)

I really like boxes 8 and 9, but box 10 would have to be my perfect box I think, even though none of the box pictures are loading. Some links work and some don't which is weird. Though I am sure they are still working on them


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

So, 4 TV and 19 regular, sound right? Pictures aren't loading for me, so....


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, 4 TV and 19 regular, sound right? Pictures aren't loading for me, so....



Yeah some of them don't seem to be working.


----------



## atrid (Mar 8, 2012)

AH! I am trying SO HARD not to peek at my box, thank goodness the individual pages haven't updated yet! Still waiting on the shipping notification for my TV box, but my regular one should be here tomorrow! I can't wait now that I see what are in all the different boxes!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AH! I am trying SO HARD not to peek at my box, thank goodness the individual pages haven't updated yet! Still waiting on the shipping notification for my TV box, but my regular one should be here tomorrow! I can't wait now that I see what are in all the different boxes!



Your box isn't up yet just the links are live.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Mar 8, 2012)

I got my shipping email and my TV box is due to arrive on the 10th! This will be my first month on an annual subscription. I was with BB for 14 months on a monthly subscription and with the 210 points special they had I couldn't pass up that opportunity to upgrade and get that many points.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

thats so cool!!   congrats!!!  let us know if they feature you!
 



> Originally Posted by *shoplessjess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

i _*hope*_ i get this box..    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2012/march12box3


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 8, 2012)

I would be happy with any of those for my regular box!! I just wish my TV box would hurry up and ship!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 8, 2012)

Since I'm getting two TV boxes I hope hope HOPE I get both box 1 and 2!!!! I'll be so happy! Tarte AND Fresh!


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in KC as well! I'm hoping they just send the new members boxes later. I always have shipping problems. No matter what I'm shipping or where from something is always messed up with it!


I find things that have to go through the KCMO post office can often get held up, I am over in the Johnson County area and don't usually have a problem.


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm hoping and praying I get this box.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2012/march12box4

I wish I had made two accounts now to get a regular Birchbox too! I want the tea sample, weird as that sounds.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 8, 2012)

I was going to say I want box 1 or 2, but really all 4 TV boxes look neato.


----------



## mari anne (Mar 8, 2012)

I should not have peeked because I am going to be sad if I don't get box 7. I love everything in there. The rest of them look pretty good though.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 8, 2012)

I am happy to see that a lot of the boxes have 6 items and even one has 7. A lot of us only got 4 items last month! (and I am referring to items that we could review)


----------



## onematchfire (Mar 8, 2012)

They all DO look good, but I want 8, 10 or 14 the most.  Man, I'm tempted to buy that Lulu dry shampoo in any case, and maybe some of the Miss Jessie items!


----------



## Francesca Rae (Mar 8, 2012)

how do you look at or find the numbered boxes?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 8, 2012)

My weights for my TV boxes are near identical (0.5410 and 0.5440) and I got shipping emails within 1 minute (literally) of each other. Doesn't *seem* like I am getting two different boxes. siiigh. Guess I'll see tomorrow, if my tracking info is right, that is (it never is for BB) or on the 10th.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Francesca Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you look at or find the numbered boxes?



They're posted on page one of this thread.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 8, 2012)

I hope I don't get TV Box 1... I already got that lip balm that's in it from sephora for my bday gift!


----------



## Francesca Rae (Mar 8, 2012)

haha opps! thanks!



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> They're posted on page one of this thread.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldphishe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my non TV box today. I was kind of disappointed...



I'd be disappointed, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   My Feb BB was a total dud imo, so I sure hope March is better.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 8, 2012)

No shipping number for either of my boxes yet.  The suspense is KILLING me!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

Of the TV, all are cool but my preference is #2

Of the regular, I dig several of the products, but don't see any one combination that is OHMYGODLOVE. So I may actually venture to the trade boards LOL


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 8, 2012)

I checked out the boxes, and except for a couple of the TV boxes, which I opted out of  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , there isn't one single box I'm interested in.  After last month's total bust of a box, this may be my last month for BB.  I already have so many subs, and some have to go. This is the 2nd month that BB has let me down out of the 5 months I've been subbed.

I really thought that I would keep BB for sure, but now they're definitely on my short list for cancellations.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 8, 2012)

For the TV Box #1, what is that little other item?

This one is the only box that doesn't have the tarte lip surge.

Thanks


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get one of the boxes with Orofluido Elixir in it. I really want to try it.



I got it last month. I'm in love. Most likely buying a full size. I LOVED it. It did wonders on my hair.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 8, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For the TV Box #1, what is that little other item?

This one is the only box that doesn't have the tarte lip surge.

Thanks 







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Looks like the FRESH rose tinted lip balm


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 8, 2012)

As someone who opted for the TV box, I really wish I could have gotten the stila palette and anything by ms Jessie for curly hair...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got it last month. I'm in love. Most likely buying a full size. I LOVED it. It did wonders on my hair.



I keep hearing people say that and I'm jealous! I'll keep crossing my fingers and hoping I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

Now Im even more sad about not getting my real box, there are a lot of new products and companies! But hopefully Ill get a repeat sample in the next months. Im just hoping for box 2 for TV.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

would you be willing to trade something in your BB for a sample of it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the full size. 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

I want one of my TVs to be # 2 as well!


----------



## Steffi (Mar 8, 2012)

Still no notice for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> would you be willing to trade something in your BB for a sample of it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the full size.


 I'll let you know when I get my box. I'm hoping I get a sample of it, if not I'll message you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 8, 2012)

bummer! Hopefully by tomorrow?



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no notice for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mari anne (Mar 8, 2012)

I still don't have a notice either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't have one either. I'm hoping it is like last month's box and it was shipped before I get my notice.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 8, 2012)

Me neither. Guessing we'll get it tomorrow? These boxes look amazing!


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Mar 8, 2012)

I am new to Birchbox, and this will be my first month (yay!.) Is there any way to tell which box I am getting?


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm another who doesn't have a shipping notice yet -hopefully soon!


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh yeah, I also have not gotten an email confirmation about shipping as of yet..


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am new to Birchbox, and this will be my first month (yay!.) Is there any way to tell which box I am getting?
> 
> ...


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 8, 2012)

> Spoiler: TV Birchbox Content Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: TV Birchbox Content Pics



My box weighedÂ 0.5330 Aside from the nail polish, I'm kind of upset I opted for this box now... I never wear pink on my lips and the twist band is kind of..boring. Hellooooo trade thread!


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you! I am excited, I hope I like my first box 




 &lt;--- my 4 year old son wanted me to put in this guy, i wanted this one -----&gt;







> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It will show up under "box" on the birchbox page when you are logged in, but they haven't gone up yet! Usually on the 10th.


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> would you be willing to trade something in your BB for a sample of it?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have the full size.



Me?? Of COURSE!!!! Depending on what you're looking for and if I wanna trade it up I'd be HAPPY to. I REALLY want a full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If that is what you were talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Were you talking to me or to lilyelemnt???


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am excited, I hope I like my first box
> ...


----------



## Kristinexoxox (Mar 8, 2012)

Haha, his name is Kasen and he's just amazing. BTW, I love the nail polish in your pic. I just received Black Knight the other day from Zappos.com, I was going to get that one and BK, but my husband limited me to one bottle of Butter London for right now, because I am on Lynnderella's waiting list from Larowe's facebook site to get Pretty Little Vampire and Connect The Dots! Which I just got invoiced today for (excited!!). I'm a glitter nail polish junkie I must admit. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hahah, I like the little guy in the car! Hello kristinexoxox's son!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha, his name is Kasen and he's just amazing. BTW, I love the nail polish in your pic. I just received Black Knight the other day from Zappos.com, I was going to get that one and BK, but my husband limited me to one bottle of Butter London for right now, because I am on Lynnderella's waiting list from Larowe's facebook site to get Pretty Little Vampire and Connect The Dots! Which I just got invoiced today for (excited!!). I'm a glitter nail polish junkie I must admit.
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's probably a good thing that I missed the Burlesque collection LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably a good thing that I missed the Burlesque collection LOL



I've actually contemplated spending 12 dollars plus hsipping to get another show it and glow it. It's the only polish I've ever finished, lol.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually contemplated spending 12 dollars plus hsipping to get another show it and glow it. It's the only polish I've ever finished, lol.


I'm looking at the pix of it now. I have several that are like Ali's Big Break. Pretty sure I have one like Let Me Entertain You and Rising Star doesn't look too different from Revlon Copper Penny. Take the Stage I don't have anything like that, or like Tease-y Does It (well, maybe like TDI, I'd have to look). But OMG Show Must Go On is TD4!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 8, 2012)

i LOVE that box!!!!   did you try the nailpolish yet??   i hope i get pink!
 



> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Aside from the nail polish, I'm kind of upset I opted for this box now... I never wear pink on my lips and the twist band is kind of..boring. Hellooooo trade thread!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 8, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken, it looks like all the TV boxes have a full size Essie polish, right?  If so, YAY, something to trade!


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 8, 2012)

If my e-mail said this below, does it mean it's a TV box? Or is that the general message this month?

"Hi Cheryl,

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at *Teen Vogue*."


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Mar 8, 2012)

> i LOVE that box!!!!Â Â  did you try the nailpolish yet??Â Â  i hope i get pink! Â


 I haven't actually received my box yet but if everyone got roughly the same items then I won't be too excited for what I got. I'm not saying they're not great products, just not exactly to my liking.


----------



## snllama (Mar 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If my e-mail said this below, does it mean it's a TV box? Or is that the general message this month?
> 
> ...


Yup, that means you are for sure being sent a TV box. The general boxes have a different message about fixing small and big beauty problems, or something along that line.


----------



## Wida (Mar 8, 2012)

I stupidly cancelled BB after February's box because I was trying to cut costs, but then I realized that I couldn't live without it and resigned back up on Feb. 27.  I didn't get an option for a Teen Vogue box - which I totally would have picked even though I'm 32.  After seeing what is in those boxes, I'm super bummed!  I have been wanting to try the Tarte Lipsurgence Stains for so long now, but I've never been able to justify the price tag and fork over the cash.  Oh well.  Hopefully I'll get in on the next promotional box that they do and I just cross my fingers that I get a good box this month!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 8, 2012)

Still no shipping notices for either of my boxes.   I hope I get the Sugar lip balm in my TV box. I have been wanting to try that for a while.

All the regular boxes look fantastic.  I know I wont be getting one of the ones with the Orofluido since I got that last month, and Birchbox says we'll never get the sample twice. (Luckily, that also means I wont be getting the stick on eyeliners, since its in the same box as the Orofluido!) I'd like to try the One Love product or the Eve Lom product, and I really want to try a new shampoo/conditioner.  They all look good, and have things I want to try though. I'm not hard to please!


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 8, 2012)

The Sugar lip balm is AMAZING - very smooth, glides on the lips, and smells delicious.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fingers crossed! I wouldn't mind getting another one, especially if it is full size. 
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping notices for either of my boxes.   I hope I get the Sugar lip balm in my TV box. I have been wanting to try that for a while.
> 
> All the regular boxes look fantastic.  I know I wont be getting one of the ones with the Orofluido since I got that last month, and Birchbox says we'll never get the sample twice. (Luckily, that also means I wont be getting the stick on eyeliners, since its in the same box as the Orofluido!) I'd like to try the One Love product or the Eve Lom product, and I really want to try a new shampoo/conditioner.  They all look good, and have things I want to try though. I'm not hard to please!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 8, 2012)

This is off-topic, but I just saw some of the Sample Society/Beauty Bar boxes on Youtube.  From what I've seen, I like Birchbox a lot better.  I thought Sample Society was going to have makeup products, but there were none, and the samples I saw were all pretty ordinary, and some are things I've used in the past.  They gave out the same Dermatologica that Birchbox gave out last month.  I thought it would be a little more impressive for their first box.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 8, 2012)

Does anyone know what that bottle with the brown label that looks like it says "stelle's" in box # 6 ?


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stupidly cancelled BB after February's box because I was trying to cut costs, but then I realized that I couldn't live without it and resigned back up on Feb. 27.  I didn't get an option for a Teen Vogue box - which I totally would have picked even though I'm 32.  After seeing what is in those boxes, I'm super bummed!  I have been wanting to try the Tarte Lipsurgence Stains for so long now, but I've never been able to justify the price tag and fork over the cash.  Oh well.  Hopefully I'll get in on the next promotional box that they do and I just cross my fingers that I get a good box this month!



I am in LOVE with Tarte Lipsurgence products. Keep your eye out for Tarte sets, you can get a killer deal on them. Sephora had a 5 full size pack for $29 around Christmas that I bought. Normal price for just one full size is $24.


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 9, 2012)

i can kick myself for opting for the teen box-i already have everything that's in them-if anyone wants to switch with a normal box, let me know!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 9, 2012)

You will probably get box 23. BB likes to mix in some of the things they have used previously with some of the new items &amp; it looks like 23 is the only box that has anything that has been sent out before.
 

Edit: Looks like boxes 9, 14, 16, 18, 21, &amp; 22 all have products from last month too. Some others might too, I'm not sure.
 



> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am new to Birchbox, and this will be my first month (yay!.) Is there any way to tell which box I am getting?


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 9, 2012)

Aaaahhh, really hoping I get one of the TV boxes with the Tarte in it. I'm not really into the Fresh lip balm. Naturally that's what I'll probably get.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aaaahhh, really hoping I get one of the TV boxes with the Tarte in it. I'm not really into the Fresh lip balm. Naturally that's what I'll probably get.





Seriously. I could want all but one box and I get that one box! Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

I think I'd actually be happy with almost all of the regular boxes this month, except the one with the EyeRock liners, lots of things I've never heard of, which is always a plus for me.


----------



## AuntOly (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I am in LOVE with Tarte Lipsurgence products. Keep your eye out for Tarte sets, you can get a killer deal on them. Sephora had a 5 full size pack for $29 around Christmas that I bought. Normal price for just one full size is $24.



you can get 3 for $33 on QVC http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A219995.desc.tarte-Peppermint-Infused-Hydrating-Lip-Tint-Trio


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntOly (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stupidly cancelled BB after February's box because I was trying to cut costs, but then I realized that I couldn't live without it and resigned back up on Feb. 27.  I didn't get an option for a Teen Vogue box - which I totally would have picked even though I'm 32.  After seeing what is in those boxes, I'm super bummed!  I have been wanting to try the Tarte Lipsurgence Stains for so long now, but I've never been able to justify the price tag and fork over the cash.  Oh well.  Hopefully I'll get in on the next promotional box that they do and I just cross my fingers that I get a good box this month!



you can get 3 for $33 on qvc http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A219995.desc.tarte-Peppermint-Infused-Hydrating-Lip-Tint-Trio


----------



## AuntOly (Mar 9, 2012)

I think that stila smoky eye card can hardly be called a sample. It is the kind of junk you get free in a magazine


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> you can get 3 for $33 on qvc http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A219995.desc.tarte-Peppermint-Infused-Hydrating-Lip-Tint-Trio



I don't really *do* QVC though. Might have to check that out.


----------



## AuntOly (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really *do* QVC though. Might have to check that out.



I only do them for their make up kits. There is an amazing tarte special on March 16th. A225240

Get gorgeous! Shipments arrive promptly, July 2012 and November 2012. Cancel anytime. First shipment: 0.01 oz Cashmere waterproof eyeliner in Black; 0.12 fl oz Maracuja Divine Shine lip gloss in Peaceful(nude pink); 0.2 oz Evoke the Smoke eyeshadow quad(pink cloud, silver mist, purple fog, dark ash); 0.28 oz Maracuja concealer(choice of Fair, Light, Medium, Tan or Deep); 0.24 fl oz mascara; 0.19 oz Air Blush in Amused(shimmering poppy); a blush brush; 1.7 fl oz pure Maracuja oil







A-D tarte The Miracle of Maracuja 8-pc Collect.Auto-Delivery 
 
QVC Price: $72.50 
Today's Special Value Price:

$59.96


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 9, 2012)

That looks AWESOME, AuntOly! Have you dealt with these auto-shipments before? Are they easy to cancel? Can you cancel them after seeing what will be in the shipment?


----------



## Hollie Prince (Mar 9, 2012)

How much did your box weigh?!



> Originally Posted by *meeshling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my notice yesterday, and my box this afternoon!  I opted for the TV box, and I am SO happy that I did.  I really hated my box last month (you know what I don't need? glitter lip decals), and this just brought a huge smile to my face
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntOly (Mar 9, 2012)

> That looks AWESOME, AuntOly! Have you dealt with these auto-shipments before? Are they easy to cancel? Can you cancel them after seeing what will be in the shipment?


 If you tune in at midnight that night they usually show the other colors. What most people do however is push back their delivery date on the second and third shipments a few weeks and wait until the reviews and pictures are posted online. All you need to do to change or cancel us call customer service or go to auto delivery in you order status online to change it yourself. I have been buying their today's special cosmetic kits for years and the values can not be beat. I get the Laura Geller, smashbox, and tarte ones. They also do Bobbie brown, it cosmetics, josue maren, and bare minerals to name a few.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 9, 2012)

Any box except 23 would be awesome for me to get. I especially like 16 though.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 9, 2012)

Sigh....still no shipping notices for either of my accounts.  I am obsessively checking my email boxes and refreshing them.  I'm nuts (but it's nice to know there are other nuts out there!)


----------



## GinaM (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aaaahhh, really hoping I get one of the TV boxes with the Tarte in it. I'm not really into the Fresh lip balm. Naturally that's what I'll probably get.



 I guarantee you that I will also be one who doesn't get the Tarte bc that is the one I want! Ha!


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean my BA box?



Whats a BA box? and please share your BB


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 9, 2012)

MIne either! At least I am not alone in this though, otherwise I really would be going nuts!!

 



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten my shipping notice yet.  Anyone in NY already get theirs?



Yes I got mine on Wednesday and my BB may arrive by today or tomorrow. I am also in Brooklyn.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2012)

BA = Beauty Army


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 9, 2012)

I really hope I get #16 or #17!


----------



## Wida (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i can kick myself for opting for the teen box-i already have everything that's in them-if anyone wants to switch with a normal box, let me know!



I would trade with you!  I'm dying to try that Tarte Lipstain.


----------



## Cosmiaa (Mar 9, 2012)

My TV box came in the mail yesterday! I got box 4, and I love it. Still waiting for a shipment notification for my regular box though.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

So I tried to search for the BaubleBar $10 Bauble thing, but it's totally not something I am good at. I have seriously looked at EVERYTHING on that site and cannot find it. I've spent the past hour looking, so now I think I'm giving up. 

Anyone sucessful? I think you get a birchbox as a bonus this month.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't gotten a shipping confirmation for my regular account box. I feel like I always get the email on the 10th and that sucks because half the world already has their box already ):


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have not gotten an email for either of my accounts, and one of them is supposed to be the TV box...


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried to search for the BaubleBar $10 Bauble thing, but it's totally not something I am good at. I have seriously looked at EVERYTHING on that site and cannot find it. I've spent the past hour looking, so now I think I'm giving up.
> 
> Anyone sucessful? I think you get a birchbox as a bonus this month.



Go to the bracelets section and find the Day Glo bracelet. It also has earrings if those are more your taste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 9, 2012)

> *Funny till I found this forum by accident....I had no idea there were different boxes andÂ  I never even knew you could peek!! I think you should do as you say and not peek ..it's still fun for me..I get enough high end stuff to last more than a few months usually andÂ  mix that in with serious home made skin care..My skin is amazing sinceÂ  I started buying stuff like copper peptides and glycolic peelsÂ  and hyularonic?Â  acid and DMAE onÂ  eBayÂ  and make my own pastes and peels and I'm likeÂ  a mad skin scientist..AlsoÂ  honey /coconut oil and tons of other natural fruitsÂ  oils (they are really cheap at the supermarket in the international section) yogurt and anything IÂ  can get my hands on lol Even parsley and cilantro for the anti oxidants. Honestly my skin has totally changed in a few months..Coconut and castor oil(organic virgin and cold pressed only ) penetrate veryÂ  very deeply..so I start there and add the other stuff..Honey is like a miracle for your skin..You really do not have to pay big bucks for great skin*


 I heard about BB through Facebook and wanted to research it so I googled and found MakeUpTalk! I then found tons of other forums on all the sample services out there. I am now a member of MyGlam, BB, and Sample Society all because of the feedback on MakeUpTalk!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 9, 2012)

> I stupidly cancelled BB after February's box because I was trying to cut costs, but then I realized that I couldn't live without it and resigned back up on Feb. 27.Â  I didn't get an option for a Teen Vogue box - which I totally would have picked even though I'm 32.Â  After seeing what is in those boxes, I'm super bummed!Â  I have been wanting to try the Tarte Lipsurgence Stains for so long now, but I've never been able to justify the price tag and fork over the cash.Â  Oh well.Â  Hopefully I'll get in on the next promotional box that they do and I just cross my fingers that I get a good box this month!


 Sephora has a Tarte sampler which includes three or four deluxe samples of their products and one of which is the Lip Surgence! I love it!!! The sampler is $25 on Sephora and totally worth it! Otherwise hopefully someone gets a color they don't like and wanna trade ya.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Sugar lip balm is AMAZING - very smooth, glides on the lips, and smells delicious.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fingers crossed! I wouldn't mind getting another one, especially if it is full size.



I really hope I get the lip surgence. I just got the two Sugar lip balms from Sephora as a free birthday gift and they are a nice size. I also made a second Sephora acct and made a fake bday just to get a second free bday gift. Trick to it, go into the store to get it for free or add a $1 item to your cart and then they'll ship you your bday gift. Also my beauty bank has 81 pts and everytime I order they offer me a 100 point perk (and I sure do take it) but my pts stay at 81. IDK but I like it! lol


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 9, 2012)

YAY! My box should be here on the 10th but it's usually a day early then the delivery date. So hopefully today!!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Mar 9, 2012)

I still haven't gotten shipping confirmation for either of my boxes.....that's right I said EITHER b/c I created a second account to get the TV BB as well as a regular one thanks to all you evil girls who gave me the idea lol. I'm hoping they are saving the best for last.....le sigh...I'll be back I just have to go check my email for the eleventy billionth time today....


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldphishe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Traditions by Nick Chavez - Yucca Root Shampooing Cream (2 oz)
> 
> ...




Sorry about your horrible box Gold!! I would have been mad if I got this box too cuz Sephora was giving away the Stila palette and Boscia blotting sheets as free samples back in December!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 9, 2012)

For the ladies who ordered double boxes this month PLEASE post pics of both! Or videos. Hell, I wanna see em all!  Can't wait to see what everyone got!!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ok this is the last time I will post! LOL Just wanted to share that I won the Birchbox Twitter sweepstakes!! I won two full size products from Wei. I had no idea what Wei I was excited to try something new out! They shipped my prize out SUPER fast. I won like a week ago and got my prize a few days ago. I got the Chinese Rose foaming cleanser and Pomegranate buffing beads!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Try emailing them. I find that when I email them and I haven't gotten a notification, my notification comes within a few hours. Long shot and coincidental, I know lol



> Originally Posted by *lovestarbrooke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still haven't gotten shipping confirmation for either of my boxes.....that's right I said EITHER b/c I created a second account to get the TV BB as well as a regular one thanks to all you evil girls who gave me the idea lol. I'm hoping they are saving the best for last.....le sigh...I'll be back I just have to go check my email for the eleventy billionth time today....


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 9, 2012)

Both my TV box and my Vichy box are arriving today! Yay!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, has anyone else tried the Baublebar and Birchbox promotion today.

If you have did you get the special item from Birchbox?

Let me know thanks!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you!!! I picked up the one in yellow! I really really really appreciate your help with that. I seriously have the worst luck ever at finding things on those treasure hunt sites! It's crazy.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

I hope we do get another box! I went ahead and got the pink bracelet.



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried to search for the BaubleBar $10 Bauble thing, but it's totally not something I am good at. I have seriously looked at EVERYTHING on that site and cannot find it. I've spent the past hour looking, so now I think I'm giving up.
> 
> Anyone sucessful? I think you get a birchbox as a bonus this month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

do u love the buffing beads?? I loved my sample from last month that I bought the full size from BB   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok this is the last time I will post! LOL Just wanted to share that I won the Birchbox Twitter sweepstakes!! I won two full size products from Wei. I had no idea what Wei I was excited to try something new out! They shipped my prize out SUPER fast. I won like a week ago and got my prize a few days ago. I got the Chinese Rose foaming cleanser and Pomegranate buffing beads!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey! Did you get to see what the Birchbox surprise would be?

I found the bracelets, and the yellow one is so pretty!
 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!! I picked up the one in yellow! I really really really appreciate your help with that. I seriously have the worst luck ever at finding things on those treasure hunt sites! It's crazy.


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!! I picked up the one in yellow! I really really really appreciate your help with that. I seriously have the worst luck ever at finding things on those treasure hunt sites! It's crazy.


No problem, I try to find the sale one every Friday haha so I got used to how they give their hints.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope we do get another box! I went ahead and got the pink bracelet.


 That would be awesome. Too bad they didn't tell us what the extra is. But BaubleBar ships super fast so we should know in a few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 9, 2012)

For those of you wondering what the Baubble Bar/Birchbox extra gift is... they aren't revealing much. Here's what I got emailed back:



> Hi Michelle,
> 
> You will get a treat from Birchbox with your order!  Didn't you love the buried baubles today??
> 
> ...


 So yeah, there's something... but who knows what it is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is shipping free or do you have to pay on top of that? The yellow one is super cute!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

free
 



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is shipping free or do you have to pay on top of that? The yellow one is super cute!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 9, 2012)

I got my box today! I got the Tarte lip thing and this cute pink glitter nail polish! I love glitter so im happy with my box this month. Its an upgrade from last months!

I just tried the lip tint and its totally MLBB (my lips but better)!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL Ok I just emailed them.... I totally suck at waiting.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try emailing them. I find that when I email them and I haven't gotten a notification, my notification comes within a few hours. Long shot and coincidental, I know lol


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome! What color was your tarte product?



> Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today! I got the Tarte lip thing and this cute pink glitter nail polish! I love glitter so im happy with my box this month. Its an upgrade from last months!
> 
> I just tried the lip tint and its totally MLBB (my lips but better)!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is the Baublebar thing over? I searched 'Day Glo' and I dont see any of those yellow or pink bracelets y'all are talking about. I just signed up and got a free credit too!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the Baublebar thing over? I searched 'Day Glo' and I dont see any of those yellow or pink bracelets y'all are talking about. I just signed up and got a free credit too!



Right now, just the earrings are available.

.It's at this link: http://baublebar.com/index.php/buried-bauble-day-glo-bracelet.html
Unfortunately the free credit can't be used on the Buried Bauble, I was going to do the same thing.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 9, 2012)

Still no noticefor me either, and supposed to be getting a TV box.  I'm usually one of the first to get a notice here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VegasLover75 (Mar 9, 2012)

Have the weights been posted that go with the box number?  I don't want to read 23 pages to find them, especially if they are not there


----------



## JennyDBV (Mar 9, 2012)

Someone posted on youtube what she got from Teen Vogue Birchbox and I love what she got in her box.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 9, 2012)

No notice for me either and mine is also supposed to be a TV box. What numbers have people gotten for the TV boxes?? I am really hoping I get any of them BUT number 1.
 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no noticefor me either, and supposed to be getting a TV box.  I'm usually one of the first to get a notice here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janine Voegt (Mar 9, 2012)

No confirmation for me so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 9, 2012)

Does someone have the modcloth code on hand from the TV boxes? I'm at work and want to order stuff... but I left it at home. I think it's the same for everyone.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 9, 2012)

LOL I'd rather not get box 1 either.

 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No notice for me either and mine is also supposed to be a TV box. What numbers have people gotten for the TV boxes?? I am really hoping I get any of them BUT number 1.


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the Baublebar thing over? I searched 'Day Glo' and I dont see any of those yellow or pink bracelets y'all are talking about. I just signed up and got a free credit too!



They sold out of the bracelets, they just have ear rings remaining now.

Sorry, I forgot to mention the free credit cannot be applied to buried bauble events.


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 9, 2012)

I think the extra treat with the Baublebar purchase will be a nail polish.  I'm not sure about the earrings, if it would be nail polish, but I would think from the BB clue and from the pics point towards it being nail polish.


----------



## graceelouwho (Mar 9, 2012)

Who knows...it might be a ring! (To flaunt our beautifully polished nails)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wishful thinking. 




> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the extra treat with the Baublebar purchase will be a nail polish.  I'm not sure about the earrings, if it would be nail polish, but I would think from the BB clue and from the pics point towards it being nail polish.


----------



## atrid (Mar 9, 2012)

Got my Birchbox today!!





Just got my Birchbox today! I like most everything in it. I will more than likely be putting my nail polish and blotting sheets up for trade, since I don't care for oranges with my skin tone and I already have a lot of blotting papers that I haven't used yet. So if anyone is interested, let me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tulipp (Mar 9, 2012)

So I was one of those girls that was opted in for the Teen Vogue box, and I even was e-mailed saying that I was on the list to get one.
However, I got my shipping e-mail confirmation and no where in it does it say Teen Vogue, only to find out in the other thread that it was all .5, when mine was in the .7 range. 
I spoke to the representative Paulina, asking her what happened? She told me that because they had a high volume of people that signed up for the Teen Vogue box, they only
had a limited quantity available, so I think they went off by who had signed up for the boxes first, or did some sort of lottery to figure out how they would distribute the boxes. 

I'm not bitter, I don't mind getting either or. I was just wondering why I wasn't able to get the Teen Vogue Box. 

My March Birchbox weighs - 0.7530
I saw what other people were getting, and i'm pretty excited to see mine. This month's box looks great!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 9, 2012)

So live chatted with Sonia and she confirmed that I have a TV box on one of my accts, no comment on the other one.  Still no shipping notices for either account though (whining now...)

It's so exciting to see everyone get their boxes!!

I did get my glambag notice though.  So something's heading my way soon! Glambag better be a WOW or it's time to say ciao!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

That looks great!! Now i'm regretting getting the TV box!
 



> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Birchbox today!!
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2012)

Atrid is that

Grandma Stelle's Hand Wash?


> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Birchbox today!!
> 
> ...


----------



## atrid (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Atrid is that
> 
> Grandma Stelle's Hand Wash?


 Yes it is. I have never tried it before, but it smells pretty good.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 9, 2012)

I got my shipping notice on Wednesday, and it had a projected delivery date of March 9th. However, to my disappointment, it wasn't in the mailbox today.




  Hopefully it will come tomorrow.

I'm getting a TV box, which I'm very excited about. All four of the TV box variations have TWO full-sized MAKEUP items (the Essie nail polish and either the Tarte Lip Tint or the Fresh tinted lip balm)! Yes, please!

For anyone who opted in for the TV box and is now regretting it due to regular box envy, keep in mind that there was no guarantee that you would have gotten any of the items that you're coveting. How many times have each of us been disappointed because we didn't get the box we wanted? That's what I was going to tell myself if the TV box turned out to be a dud, so hopefully it will help some of you feel better.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

I am interested, I will have 2 Essie's and I will let one go for the blotting papers. Are you interested?



> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Birchbox today!!
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice on Wednesday, and it had a projected delivery date of March 9th. However, to my disappointment, it wasn't in the mailbox today.
> 
> ...


 Bummer!  My I got my email on Wednesday and mine is supposed to be here today as well.  I had a feeling I probably wouldn't get it today.  Still waiting and watching for the postman.


----------



## akharri785 (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone in the midwest got their shipping notice yet? This is my first birchbox (TV) so I'm not sure when to expect the shipment email.



I got my shipping notification this Monday and I live in Manhattan, KS.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 9, 2012)

WATTT?!!!



 Id kill for that polish!!! LOL

your box is awesome...the polish and nick chavez make it great!!! 



> Originally Posted by *atrid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Birchbox today!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 9, 2012)

Birchbox recycles items in later months, so maybe those of us who got the TV box this month might get some of the products in the regular boxes in the upcoming months? Just a thought...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 9, 2012)

theres always money for BB!!  just skip lunch a few times a month.. hahahahaaa..   wait thats my logic.. but nothing for $10 excites me like my BB does..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  good luck! i hope you love your box...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I stupidly cancelled BB after February's box because I was trying to cut costs, but then I realized that I couldn't live without it and resigned back up on Feb. 27.  I didn't get an option for a Teen Vogue box - which I totally would have picked even though I'm 32.  After seeing what is in those boxes, I'm super bummed!  I have been wanting to try the Tarte Lipsurgence Stains for so long now, but I've never been able to justify the price tag and fork over the cash.  Oh well.  Hopefully I'll get in on the next promotional box that they do and I just cross my fingers that I get a good box this month!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 9, 2012)

got a pic?
 



> Originally Posted by *Cosmiaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My TV box came in the mail yesterday! I got box 4, and I love it. Still waiting for a shipment notification for my regular box though.


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm hoping your right. I am really quite taken with this month's regular Birchbox. 

Also, can someone post a link for the trade thread?
 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox recycles items in later months, so maybe those of us who got the TV box this month might get some of the products in the regular boxes in the upcoming months? Just a thought...


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 9, 2012)

Signed up for the Teen Vogue box, but no tracking number yet for ANY box, while others actually began receiving their boxes yesterday. I also noticed that someone who also opted-in for a TV box got a regular one, despite Birchbox's own comment on Facebook that anyone who opted-in would get the Teen Vogue box. This is my last-chance box, and it's not looking good at this point.


----------



## Stemarber (Mar 9, 2012)

Ooops double post.


----------



## Stemarber (Mar 9, 2012)

Check out my TV Birchbox! It's exactly the one I wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





*Annick Goutal *- Smells okay...probably won't purchase. But happy to have in my bag.
*Essie Luxeffects* - I got it in Set in Stone. While I wanted the yellow/gold looking one, I'm not one to complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Shiseido Blotting Sheets* - Can't wait to try them. Blotting sheets are always good to have.

*Tarte LipSurgence* in Amused - I already own 5 of these and I love them! Might see if I can exchange the color in Sephora.

*Twistband* - Got this before in BB and loveddd it. Bought 2 packs from the BB store and use mine everyday. Only have it in black, so this will be a nice change.

*ModCloth Promo Code*- Nice extra, but I don't know if I'll use it.

Overall, very pleased!


----------



## pharmatwizz (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks awesome! Do you remember how much yours weighed?



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check out my TV Birchbox! It's exactly the one I wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (Mar 9, 2012)

How can we tell which box we are getting?  Is there a way to tell from the tracking number?


----------



## Stemarber (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was 0.5180 lbs.
 



> Originally Posted by *pharmatwizz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks awesome! Do you remember how much yours weighed?


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 9, 2012)

Oooh, this is the one I want, too. I didn't realize that the Essie nail polish was going to be offered in more than one color, so I'm even more excited to see what I get!
 



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check out my TV Birchbox! It's exactly the one I wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Mar 9, 2012)

sending you a pm since I had the opposite problem and now have a TV box I dont want/need!



> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was one of those girls that was opted in for the Teen Vogue box, and I even was e-mailed saying that I was on the list to get one.
> However, I got my shipping e-mail confirmation and no where in it does it say Teen Vogue, only to find out in the other thread that it was all .5, when mine was in the .7 range.
> ...


----------



## sihaya (Mar 9, 2012)

squeee I just got my TV box... I am terrible at pictures so I will just say that I got the same box as meeshling except variations in color... 

Love all of my stuff!!! yay!

so nice to get this after the very disappointing first box i got last month...


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 9, 2012)

my tracking said it would be delivered today but its a no show. maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 9, 2012)

thats the box i wanted too!  ...    i wanted the pink glitter tho..  my weight is .5410 so i guess im not getting this one...  
 



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was 0.5180 lbs.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 9, 2012)

*anyone with a box weight of .5410 get theirs yet?!?!?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Mine said it was going to be delivered today and it was not ): Hopefully tomorrow. My weight is .5470 (TV) which I haven't seen posted here so I am still up for a surprise.

Also, no shipping confirmation for my regular box, which I am sure I will get tomorrow, but I was under the impression they don't work weekends?


----------



## JennyDBV (Mar 9, 2012)

I just received my Teen Vogue box- it weighed .5450-Box 4


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 9, 2012)

I still have not gotten my tracking for my TV box, I also have not seen anyone receive Box 1 which is the ONLY box I don't want... my guess is that I will be getting box 1. I have the worst luck with these boxes... The main thing I was excited about was the Tarte and it's not in that box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

Me too!! Aghhh I am in Texas maybe that why?? But it was mailed the 5th so its had 4 days to travel.......... 



> Originally Posted by *freyabecca* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my tracking said it would be delivered today but its a no show. maybe tomorrow!


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't received mine yet but my box weight is 0.5390 which is quite close to yours. Maybe we will receive the same box?!

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *anyone with a box weight of .5410 get theirs yet?!?!?!?!?!?!?*


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too!! Aghhh I am in Texas maybe that why?? But it was mailed the 5th so its had 4 days to travel..........



MI is slooooooooow. I've had packages from like...old navy sent via UPS-MI, and they take foreevvveerr.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

This is the one I REALLY want and one of my boxes weighs .52 so I think I have a good chance of it being this one! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was 0.5180 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemarber (Mar 9, 2012)

Ahh I wanted the pink bracelet :{



> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the extra treat with the Baublebar purchase will be a nail polish.  I'm not sure about the earrings, if it would be nail polish, but I would think from the BB clue and from the pics point towards it being nail polish.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

I bought the pick bracelet only because I thought the gift was  BB box but apparently ppl are saying the gift will be a color nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo!



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh I wanted the pink bracelet :{
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 9, 2012)

thats nice!!!   i am soooooo hoping for the pink polish!  did you try anything yet?



> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my Teen Vogue box- it weighed .5450-Box 4


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 9, 2012)

may i ask what you mean by buying bauble bars and getting bb stuff?  or nail polish?  im kinda lost..    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ty!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought the pick bracelet only because I thought the gift was  BB box but apparently ppl are saying the gift will be a color nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo!


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 9, 2012)

My dream TV box! That's the essie I want, I have the pink and silver already. Anxiously awaiting my box...



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thats nice!!!   i am soooooo hoping for the pink polish!  did you try anything yet?


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 9, 2012)

Waaaaaaaaah! Still no email for me! Hopefully tomorrow or else I might have to talk to them! I just want a confirmation, my roommate got hers already! No fun!


----------



## Steffi (Mar 9, 2012)

Join the club.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waaaaaaaaah! Still no email for me! Hopefully tomorrow or else I might have to talk to them! I just want a confirmation, my roommate got hers already! No fun!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm in Texas too and my tracking says i'll get it on Monday



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!! Aghhh I am in Texas maybe that why?? But it was mailed the 5th so its had 4 days to travel..........


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 9, 2012)

I got a confirmation for my TV box (although it hasn't arrived) but none for my regular account. I know I need to be patient but it is more fun to fret over it, LOL.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 9, 2012)

It's interesting that several of us had today as the projected delivery date, but we didn't receive them. My weight is .546, also for a TV box. My weight is pretty close to yours, so maybe we're getting the same box.
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine said it was going to be delivered today and it was not ): Hopefully tomorrow. My weight is .5470 (TV) which I haven't seen posted here so I am still up for a surprise.
> 
> Also, no shipping confirmation for my regular box, which I am sure I will get tomorrow, but I was under the impression they don't work weekends?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh! Sure, I was talking about the Bauble Bar bracelet that was on sale today for 10.00 and the only reason I bought the pink bracelet was because they are teaming up with BirchBox this week and BirchBox will include a gift along with the bracelet. I was hoping this gift was going to be a box, but some people were saying that it will be nail polish. Neon nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> may i ask what you mean by buying bauble bars and getting bb stuff?  or nail polish?  im kinda lost..    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ty!
> 
> ...


----------



## JennyDBV (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Dena -I tried some of the items already. I love the gold glitter nail polish and I am glad I got that color because I have the pink one already. The tarte is also a very pretty color and it looks very nice when I applied it. The Kate Spade Twirl perfume is wonderful, better than the Oscar de la Renta sample from Sample Society.


----------



## brandyboop (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't know it for sure.  I'm basing it off the pics on Baublebar and this Birchbox blog post that read: 

Youâ€™ll definitely want to get on board this Friday because *Birchbox is taking over the Buried Bauble!* We chose four of their must-have neon pieces and styled them with some of our fave spring makeup products. Weâ€™re also including a sweet offer in all the Buried Bauble ordersâ€¦donâ€™t miss out!

_While youâ€™re waiting, check out the newly added neon polishes in the Birchbox Shop._



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! Sure, I was talking about the Bauble Bar bracelet that was on sale today for 10.00 and the only reason I bought the pink bracelet was because they are teaming up with BirchBox this week and BirchBox will include a gift along with the bracelet. I was hoping this gift was going to be a box, but some people were saying that it will be nail polish. Neon nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 9, 2012)

The Buried Bauble bracelets are sold out already. The bracelets were long gone by noon Pacific time. Earrings are still available for $10.

http://baublebar.com/index.php/buried-bauble-day-glo-bracelet.html


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 9, 2012)

I haven't received my shipping confirmations on either of my boxes yet either.  I had my Birchbox on the 8th last month.  

I wish they would at least update the boxes on the website so I could at least see which box I'm getting.


----------



## jayeldubya (Mar 9, 2012)

I didn't get an email about anything extra! Did only some people get it? My luck sucks!
 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you wondering what the Baubble Bar/Birchbox extra gift is... they aren't revealing much. Here's what I got emailed back:
> 
> So yeah, there's something... but who knows what it is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 9, 2012)

cool!  thanks for replying!! i am getting a TV box, supposed to be tomorrow..  im so excited!
 



> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Dena -I tried some of the items already. I love the gold glitter nail polish and I am glad I got that color because I have the pink one already. The tarte is also a very pretty color and it looks very nice when I applied it. The Kate Spade Twirl perfume is wonderful, better than the Oscar de la Renta sample from Sample Society.


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 9, 2012)

I got some of the leaf column earrings. I'm really excited, I don't typically wear neon stuff, so these will be something new for me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Buried Bauble bracelets are sold out already. The bracelets were long gone by noon Pacific time. Earrings are still available for $10.
> 
> http://baublebar.com/index.php/buried-bauble-day-glo-bracelet.html


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 9, 2012)

i tried to play along..  i guess i clicked the wrong bracelet becuase it didnt say it was the $10 one.. so i clicked all of the neon/bright colored ones to no avail...  this was like an hour ago..  how much did it retail for???  im guessing if i would have guessed right then i would have paid $10 and got an extra BB goodie?  they do this every friday right?   thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! Sure, I was talking about the Bauble Bar bracelet that was on sale today for 10.00 and the only reason I bought the pink bracelet was because they are teaming up with BirchBox this week and BirchBox will include a gift along with the bracelet. I was hoping this gift was going to be a box, but some people were saying that it will be nail polish. Neon nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeldubya (Mar 9, 2012)

It took forever for me to order mine. The site was so slow! I had to do it twice because it wouldn't load... And then I checked back and it said "wait list" on the bracelets on the main page... I hope I made it in time!!! I ordered the yellow one.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Buried Bauble bracelets are sold out already. The bracelets were long gone by noon Pacific time. Earrings are still available for $10.
> 
> http://baublebar.com/index.php/buried-bauble-day-glo-bracelet.html


----------



## jayeldubya (Mar 9, 2012)

Retail was $22. They do the buried bauble every Friday but this is the only Friday you get a special birchbox treat... which I did not know until 5 mins ago. Glad I ordered one! I like free stuff.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i tried to play along..  i guess i clicked the wrong bracelet becuase it didnt say it was the $10 one.. so i clicked all of the neon/bright colored ones to no avail...  this was like an hour ago..  how much did it retail for???  im guessing if i would have guessed right then i would have paid $10 and got an extra BB goodie?  they do this every friday right?   thanks!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Mar 9, 2012)

Glad to see I am not the only one that hasn't gotten a shipping notice. 



Seems like they shipped out the TV boxes first, even though I see some regular ones sprinkled in on here.  This will be the first time I will be able to see my box before I get it.  The latest I've ever gotten a box is on the 9th or 10th of the month!


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 9, 2012)

Has anyone gotten box 16? All of the Miss Jessie's products sound amazing, and I'd love to hear feedback.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you a nail polish person?  Because if you get the Fresh balm. I would trade my Essie for it (haven't gotten my box yet, so I don't know what color yet)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still have not gotten my tracking for my TV box, I also have not seen anyone receive Box 1 which is the ONLY box I don't want... my guess is that I will be getting box 1. I have the worst luck with these boxes... The main thing I was excited about was the Tarte and it's not in that box.


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 9, 2012)

OMG i hope i get that. My box weight .52 ugggh id hate to get the FRESH lip balm since i have TWO already..
 



> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check out my TV Birchbox! It's exactly the one I wanted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 9, 2012)

Any boxes close to 0.5280?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's soooo hard to wait, isn't it? I'm dying to know which TV box I got!  I'm really hoping to get the Tarte lip stain!

On the other hand, I haven't gotten my shipping confirmation for my regular March box - I'm sure it will be soon. There are a TON of great things in the boxes (I peeked!) - lots of variety, so I'm sure I'll at least get something I like.

Oh, Birchbox - 10 dollars could not get me this excited in any other form!


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh gosh, I hope that not all the TV boxes have been sent out already! It's my first BB and I definitely opted in (asked them too)...fingers crossed...
 



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad to see I am not the only one that hasn't gotten a shipping notice.
> 
> ...


----------



## erinkins (Mar 9, 2012)

This is my first BB too, and I also opted in for the TV box. I sent them an email yesterday and they replied today and told me that I was opted in, and that they have not sent all the TV boxes out yet! So hopefully we both get the right boxes!
 



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh gosh, I hope that not all the TV boxes have been sent out already! It's my first BB and I definitely opted in (asked them too)...fingers crossed...


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 9, 2012)

I had 0.5390 and that was birchbox #4.  I'm pleased with my TV box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (Mar 9, 2012)

I know...it was seriously not smart for me to cancel.  That will never happen again.  I was bouncing around between 4 subscription services and for some dumb reason I thought that BB was the one to cut.  Ooops.  I'm sure I'll love my box, regardless.  It's always fun to try stuff. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> theres always money for BB!!  just skip lunch a few times a month.. hahahahaaa..   wait thats my logic.. but nothing for $10 excites me like my BB does..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  good luck! i hope you love your box...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 9, 2012)

I live only 20 minutes out of NYC, no shipping info yet. I usually have it by now. I am rather upset.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 9, 2012)

wow i live in NYC and i just got my box this afternoon. i hope that u get urs soon


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 9, 2012)

what color polish did you get??/



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow i live in NYC and i just got my box this afternoon. i hope that u get urs soon


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 10, 2012)

No shipping notice for me, but in my order for the annual sub, it states "box shipped on March 10th" so I wasn't really expecting it to go out any sooner than that. My TV box shipped out already and hopefully will arrive tomorrow! 

I have no idea what box I like the best out of that huge list. I'll have to look at them more carefully and see.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

lol I can't sleep so I'm up checking the bb website even though I know my box won't be up yet.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol I can't sleep so I'm up checking the bb website even though I know my box won't be up yet.



You and I are too much alike--I just did the same darn thing.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You and I are too much alike--I just did the same darn thing.



Me three! Sadness.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 10, 2012)

Same..well, in Southeast VA. No notice though.

 



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live only 20 minutes out of NYC, no shipping info yet. I usually have it by now. I am rather upset.


----------



## kristbla (Mar 10, 2012)

I am in Ohio and I have not gotten a notice yet.  I did not opt. for the TV box though.


----------



## ahkae (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone know when we are able to view our boxes?


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know when we are able to view our boxes?



Hopefully soon. I don't know for sure since it's the 10th and it's Saturday and all. But my impatience is getting the best of me!


----------



## ahkae (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully soon. I don't know for sure since it's the 10th and it's Saturday and all. But my impatience is getting the best of me!



I'm so impatient too! I want to know if I got a TV or a regular box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You and I are too much alike--I just did the same darn thing.



Hahha, I was like its 3:30 AM...what else can I do but check for my birchbox and go on make up talk?


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Hahha, I was like its 3:30 AM...what else can I do but check for my birchbox and go on make up talk?



Makeuptalk is getting to be as addictive for me as beauty products are! Haha!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Makeuptalk is getting to be as addictive for me as beauty products are! Haha!



ahha same! When I'm at work all day with nothing to do, this is where I come. I'm up for a promotion now though that will severely cut into my MuT time! ahahha.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ahha same! When I'm at work all day with nothing to do, this is where I come. I'm up for a promotion now though that will severely cut into my MuT time! ahahha.



Congratulations! We'll miss you!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! We'll miss you!



Well I don't have it YET  and I'll still be around in the evenings, gotta stalk the birchbox thread hehehe.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

Still no box updates on the website  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and still no shipping confirmation. They sure wait til the last minute.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ahh maybe I am not getting the TV box? seems like most of those have shipping info or have already received. I did (a few days ago) revive my mother in law's account (she canceled) and it said that her box would be shipping on the 15th. Thinking that I did not opt in properly for the TV box. Kinda glad if that's the case.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

I am a big nail polish person and I already have the Fresh balm from Sephora so I would gladly trade you!

 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you a nail polish person?  Because if you get the Fresh balm. I would trade my Essie for it (haven't gotten my box yet, so I don't know what color yet)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

It does seem like all the TV boxes have already gone out.. I still have not gotten a shipping notice for mine though, so hoping that's not true. I guess I will find out as soon as the boxes are up.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what color polish did you get??/


i got the silver one...i was hoping for the pink. oh well lol


----------



## shannonashleys (Mar 10, 2012)

My tv box shipped the 5th and ups-mi has on their website that it was supposed to be delivered yesterday, but when I called USPS they said the projected delivery is 3/14... What the heck? Last time ups didn't hand my package over to USPS until it got to my local post office in Texas, but this time they gave it to USPS in new jersey on the 6th and no other updates have been given. I supposedly have a regular box coming too but haven't gotten my shipping notification yet for that one.


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same..well, in Southeast VA. No notice though.


yay for the 757! i used to live on the peninsula and went to cnu &amp; odu  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shannonashleys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tv box shipped the 5th and ups-mi has on their website that it was supposed to be delivered yesterday, but when I called USPS they said the projected delivery is 3/14... What the heck? Last time ups didn't hand my package over to USPS until it got to my local post office in Texas, but this time they gave it to USPS in new jersey on the 6th and no other updates have been given. I supposedly have a regular box coming too but haven't gotten my shipping notification yet for that one.



Put the tracking number into usps.com, it should give you more detailed tracking info.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

The box that is coming to my house says "sorting complete" and its in my town so hopefully it makes it today!!


----------



## Almi70 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have never posted before but glad to see that others have not gotten their shipping conformations. I have always received by now and was starting to get worried.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 10, 2012)

I BETTER be getting a TV box, since, you know, I opted in for it and all.

 



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh maybe I am not getting the TV box? seems like most of those have shipping info or have already received. I did (a few days ago) revive my mother in law's account (she canceled) and it said that her box would be shipping on the 15th. Thinking that I did not opt in properly for the TV box. Kinda glad if that's the case.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm still worried. LOL.  I'm usually among the first to get shipping confirmation but still nothing yet this month.

 



> Originally Posted by *Almi70* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have never posted before but glad to see that others have not gotten their shipping conformations. I have always received by now and was starting to get worried.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does seem like all the TV boxes have already gone out.. I still have not gotten a shipping notice for mine though, so hoping that's not true. I guess I will find out as soon as the boxes are up.



I haven't gotten my shipping notice for my TV box (or my regular box, for that matter).  I live chatted with Sonia at BB yesterday and she confirmed that I was getting a TV box so some of those are still going out.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping confirmation for my normal account, no TV YAY!!!

     Quote:

Hi Vanessa,

Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.


My TV was supposed to be delivered yesterday and I didn't get anything. When I put the DC# into USPS it still says electronic notice received so I doubt I will be getting it today either ):

I am really hoping they update the boxes soon, the only one I am going to peek at is the TV one.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 10, 2012)

My box just shipped!  And it IS the TV book like I requested, so I guess not all the TV boxes were shipped first!  Oh I am so relieved.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

when do the boxes load up? Today is the 10th ..


----------



## Steffi (Mar 10, 2012)

Just got shipping notice as well and it IS a TV box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Weight is 0.5250.  Says it'll be here Monday but it's still in Massachusetts so who knows.


----------



## Christine914 (Mar 10, 2012)

I am trying to wait patiently but since i'm getting the TV box I want it now! Lol.. There has been no update since the 7th. Ughhhhhh.


----------



## Almi70 (Mar 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice so I am happy. I opted out of the TV box, but was worried I might get one anyway, but it looks like a regular box, weighs .5370.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 10, 2012)

My box has no tracking information, either of my boxes,up yet.  I have the tracking number, but it says 

*Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. *

So I guess I have to wait a little longer, lol


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

My TV has shipped too!  0.5260.... seem like we got the light TV boxes. Please don't be box 1, please don't be box 1, please don't be box 1.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 10, 2012)

Yay!  Got my shipping notices, but no weight info yet.  1 is a TV box.  The other (I signed up for a new acct this month) is a mix of old and new--just hoping it's not Box 23.  Would be ok with any other mix.  Don't want any more eye liner stickers.

Have a good weekend all!  Off to run 8 miles.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine's 0.5260 too...fingers crossed; I don't want box 1 either! Haha.

Will the "box" section be updated today or Monday?
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My TV has shipped too!  0.5260.... seem like we got the light TV boxes. Please don't be box 1, please don't be box 1, please don't be box 1.


----------



## ablueorange (Mar 10, 2012)

So I was going to let it be a surprise and not peek at the boxes, but I decided to anyway. I am SO STOKED! I would be happy with any of the boxes this month! YAAAAY. Can't wait. My tracking says mine should be delivered today *crosses fingers* I will have to try and refrain from stalking my mail box, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

Who would? Who wants a lip balm when you could have a Tarte lip tint?? I kinda wish they would have just put the Tarte in ALL the boxes like they did the Essie, and then just had the other item like the blotting papers/mattifying gel/kerastase be the variation... Plus, I have oily hair, so if they sent me hair oil I am going to be like WTH?




 The last thing my hair needs is _more_ oil lol.

 



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine's 0.5260 too...fingers crossed; I don't want box 1 either! Haha.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah! It's an awesome lip balm, so I wouldn't mind getting it again, but I'm dying to try the Tarte. And I agree with the hair oil - my hair doesn't need any more oil either! At least the lip products will be full size, regardless of what it is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who would? Who wants a lip balm when you could have a Tarte lip tint?? I kinda wish they would have just put the Tarte in ALL the boxes like they did the Essie, and then just had the other item like the blotting papers/mattifying gel/kerastase be the variation... Plus, I have oily hair, so if they sent me hair oil I am going to be like WTH?
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Mar 10, 2012)

FINALLY got my shipping notice!  I was starting to get worried.  Weight is .5430, and it is scheduled for Monday delivery.  It's a regular box, not TV, and I am so excited to see what's in it.  Come on, neon nail polish!


----------



## Janamaste (Mar 10, 2012)

Woo hoo - I've shipped!

Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.

Weight (lbs.):
0.5010
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 12 2012


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 10, 2012)

I would prefer the lip balm!  lol.  
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who would? Who wants a lip balm when you could have a Tarte lip tint?? I kinda wish they would have just put the Tarte in ALL the boxes like they did the Essie, and then just had the other item like the blotting papers/mattifying gel/kerastase be the variation... Plus, I have oily hair, so if they sent me hair oil I am going to be like WTH?
> 
> ...


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh! Just got mines too, looks like it is a TV box! 

Hi sarah,

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at _*Teen Vogue*_.

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations. You can track its progress here: I took out the Tracking Please note that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!

xoxo,
Birchbox

No info on the link yet for tracking.


----------



## whodeywoman (Mar 10, 2012)

Just received my email!  It's a regular box that weighs .6620.  Wonder what it could be?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 10, 2012)

Yay I just got my shipping notice too!!! But no info is available. I have been SO impatient as I always receive my box by the 6th. This months was torture!!! I think I read a comment from Birchbox that they will never send you a repeat sample, do any of you know if that is true? I REALLY do not want those Eye stickers again!!! But I will say that if any of you get box #8 and get the Apothoderm Stretch mark cream and don't want it, I will GLADLY trade you or buy it from you! I want it so bad but don't want to shell out $90.00 for the full size without trying it first!!!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

I might trade the lip balm for Yousoldtheworld's nail polish if she gets a different color than I do, but if that doesn't work out I would trade it with you for a different color Essie or the Tarte if you want? Otherwise it's going up on the trade forum because while it is an awesome lip balm I literally just got it from Sephora for my birthday a week ago, and I don't need two.



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would prefer the lip balm!  lol.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 10, 2012)

lol, depends on what Essie I get, and if I got the Tarte, I would definitely trade it for the lip balm.
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might trade the lip balm for Yousoldtheworld's nail polish if she gets a different color than I do, but if that doesn't work out I would trade it with you for a different color Essie or the Tarte if you want? Otherwise it's going up on the trade forum because while it is an awesome lip balm I literally just got it from Sephora for my birthday a week ago, and I don't need two.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

Always happy to get full size products! I am thrilled about the Essie because I



nail polish!! Any other time I would be over the moon about the Fresh... but my birthday was in Feb. so I just got the two Fresh balms from Sephora for free... happy to trade with anyone who wants it though.



 
 



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah! It's an awesome lip balm, so I wouldn't mind getting it again, but I'm dying to try the Tarte. And I agree with the hair oil - my hair doesn't need any more oil either! At least the lip products will be full size, regardless of what it is?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

I would rather have the Tarte than the balm or another polish, so if you get the Tarte it's a deal!

 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, depends on what Essie I get, and if I got the Tarte, I would definitely trade it for the lip balm.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm hoping I get the Tarte, since the lip balm is (apparently) the same as Sephora' birthday gift. That said, I wouldn't mind terribly if I got the lip balm, since I go through TONS of that stuff (desert climate LOL)


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 10, 2012)

I got mine on Thursday, box #4:



> essie Luxeffects Nail Polish- Set in Stones
> tarte LipSurgence lip tint- Lucky
> KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
> kate spade new york Twirl
> Twistband Hair Tie- a blue one


 I like everything, yay! I'm glad I opted in for the TV box, but I'm kind of jealous of the people who got the I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream just because I'm a sucker for trying random brands I've never heard of. I'm also glad that the Jouer Moisturizing Tint is in the boxes again this month, since I'm assuming it'll still ship free. When I review the stuff in this box, I'll have enough points for $20 off the tint and then free shipping.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

My regular box is out for delivery today! My mail usually comes around 1:30...two hours of waiting, lol.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 10, 2012)

ohhhhh thats the Essie I want!!! 
 



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine on Thursday, box #4:
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2012)

I finally rec'd both my shipping notices today.  I'm getting the TV box for my first subscription (hooray!), but for my 2nd subscription I opted out on my new account, and recieved an email that says "Welcome to Birchbox! Your first box has shipped and is making its way to your front door. We've included a mix of all-time favorites and new discoveries that we think you'll love"   I opted in for TV on my old account, and opted out on my new account.  I should probably have done it the other way around.  I'm probably going to get Box # 23 with the stick on eyeliners, and products I've already tried in my old account.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

Great box! Birchbox has the best point system! Gotta love getting $20 off AND free shipping!!

 



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine on Thursday, box #4:
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation days ago, on both accounts, was supposed to get both boxes yesterday, but, of course, didn't. The last time my shipment link (both of them) updated was the 6th in MA (sent the 5th). AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ohhhhh thats the Essie I want!!!


When I first got it I put it over Mac's Breezy Blue and it looked great, like the night sky. Of course, after that I remembered that I had a big meeting yesterday morning, but the half hour that I had it on was fun.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

When will the box links go live? Anxious to see which two TV boxes I'm getting. What I get will still be a surprise, as I won't know the actual color of what I'm getting is, anyway!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay I finally got shipment notification, but there is no weight to check.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I first got it I put it over Mac's Breezy Blue and it looked great, like the night sky. Of course, after that I remembered that I had a big meeting yesterday morning, but the half hour that I had it on was fun.



I want to do that manicure now! Thanks!


----------



## ellagold (Mar 10, 2012)

Update on my boxes

TV box: The weight is 5490, so I'm thinking it'll be box #4 from what I've read. 

Regular box: I just got the shipping confirmation. It claims it'll be here by the 12th, but what with my TV box not coming yesterday, I'm thinking It'll arrive on the 13th (2 days until I go to Hawaii! :/) It says it weighs 4990, which is not too much, but I hope it's good anyways. Did anyone else get this weight?


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 10, 2012)

lmao ditto leilani!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping confirmation days ago, on both accounts, was supposed to get both boxes yesterday, but, of course, didn't. The last time my shipment link (both of them) updated was the 6th in MA (sent the 5th). AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 10, 2012)

I think because mine is being shipped by UPS it will be one of the boxes without polish.  #11 or #12.

And mine also says - Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.


----------



## Jennabean (Mar 10, 2012)

I did it the other way around and it didn't work.  I had made a new account for the TV box and emailed them asking about my opt in/out status of both accounts just to be clear about it.  I'm getting a regular box with my regular account, and got the email that says "We've included a mix of all-time favorites and new discoveries that we think you'll love" for my new account that was supposed to be a TV box!  So frustrating.  I really don't want more stick on eyeliner. 
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally rec'd both my shipping notices today.  I'm getting the TV box for my first subscription (hooray!), but for my 2nd subscription I opted out on my new account, and recieved an email that says "Welcome to Birchbox! Your first box has shipped and is making its way to your front door. We've included a mix of all-time favorites and new discoveries that we think you'll love"   I opted in for TV on my old account, and opted out on my new account.  I should probably have done it the other way around.  I'm probably going to get Box # 23 with the stick on eyeliners, and products I've already tried in my old account.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 10, 2012)

They are all being shipped using UPS.  They have UPS bring it closer to you, and then UPS hands it off to USPS who finishes the delivery



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think because mine is being shipped by UPS it will be one of the boxes without polish.  #11 or #12.
> 
> And mine also says - Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my box today - I got the Essie in "As Gold As It Gets"...it's actually really pretty, but I never paint my nails so I'd rather trade it for something I'd use. So let me know, when you get your box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might trade the lip balm for Yousoldtheworld's nail polish if she gets a different color than I do, but if that doesn't work out I would trade it with you for a different color Essie or the Tarte if you want? Otherwise it's going up on the trade forum because while it is an awesome lip balm I literally just got it from Sephora for my birthday a week ago, and I don't need two.
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ellagold* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update on my boxes
> 
> ...



Have fun, what island? The weather has been HORRIBLE on O'ahu (my native isle) and Kaua'i. My family and friends said it was really scary yesterday with hail the size of baseballs pouring down.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 10, 2012)

Ya, I don't think I'm getting a "regular" march box with my main account. Both of my accounts I made are new ones, but one of them got the TV box, which I'm super excited about, and then this one has the "random mix of products" thing happening. lol. 

So Hopefully I get something good, but I'm not super worried about it. I don't think it's going to match up to the march box list if it's the intro box and they're just kind of giving me an assortment.


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 10, 2012)

I get that...but how are people seeing what the weight is?  I assumed that they were still getting the older notification.  There is no weight in my email like there has been in the past. 
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are all being shipped using UPS.  They have UPS bring it closer to you, and then UPS hands it off to USPS who finishes the delivery


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my box today, and it was the box I wanted!  Box 4.  Unfortunately, the Tarte was damaged in transit and was all stuck in the cap, but BB is usually pretty good about fixing stuff.

I got:  Tarte in Lucky (the light pink shade), Essie in "As Gold As It Gets", The Kerastase Elixer, A twist band in coral (I want more of these!), and Kate Spade Twirl, and of course the ModCloth coupon  I'm happy with it.


----------



## freyabecca (Mar 10, 2012)

I got box#4 with the nailpolish color called gold as it gets and the hair tie is a bluish/purplish.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Click on the tracking number in the email, the UPS website will show the weight 



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get that...but how are people seeing what the weight is?  I assumed that they were still getting the older notification.  There is no weight in my email like there has been in the past.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe it's too soon.  *ending stalking now* lol



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Click on the tracking number in the email, the UPS website will show the weight


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

Are certain TV boxes getting certain colors? Does box 4 only contain the golden Essie?


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

Like is there a definite pattern? I'm too lazy and in pain (had dental work yesterday) to go look for myself.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2012)

My boxes shipped today, one of them has a delivery date of the 10th, but thats tomorrow (Sunday) so I think its an error.  Maybe thats the day UPS hands it off to the post office?

Also, this is off-topic,but Birchbox has this posted on Facebook

  BIRCHBOX
We're running a promo this week and we need YOU to help us make an important decision. We're trying to decide which product we should offer 50 extra Birchbox points on with purchase: ORIGINS Checks And Balancesâ„¢ Frothy Face Wash OR Archipelago Pomegranate Body Wash. Vote by leaving a comment below! We'll announce the winner here on Monday!
:


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Mar 10, 2012)

My tracking has not updated, so it doesnt show the weight. And the weight has never come in the email for me.  They are all being shipped the same way so that is not an indication of what you will be getting.
 



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get that...but how are people seeing what the weight is?  I assumed that they were still getting the older notification.  There is no weight in my email like there has been in the past.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 10, 2012)

My Box has shipped, but no info with my tracking number!!! I am dying to know what box it is!!!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice. As I thought, I'm not getting the TV box I wanted. I'm not getting ANY TV box, despite Birchbox's Facebook message that those who opted in will get one. It's like throwing a party, sending invitations to everyone you know, then holding a "lottery" at the door to see who gets in and who doesn't. I was really excited about getting a special edition box, and now I'm super disappointed again by Birchbox. I emailed them asking why I'm not getting a TV box, but I don't really care why. I didn't subscribe to be continually disappointed. I will be calling to cancel on Monday. ETA: Just got the email auto reply.


----------



## bluemustang (Mar 10, 2012)

I hope it's not a pattern.. My box is .51 and someone that posted the same weight had a brighter Tarte, I want to try Lucky, the light pink one. My box is taking forever.. Went from NJ to MA to MD and looks like the sorting center actually gave to a post office. Yeah... I'm in Utah. :-S


----------



## mk5302 (Mar 10, 2012)

I opted in on the TV box, but it looks like I'm getting a regular box instead--which I think I'm happy about, given that all the Essies appear to be glittery (I hate glitter!) and there are three or four things I want in the regular boxes. Anyone get a regular box weighing 0.652 yet?


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 10, 2012)

yeah i'm SUPER excited about this, because I was planning on buying the origins face wash from origins.com. I would also love to try the body wash since I can never have enough of those  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 50 extra points is a lot!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boxes shipped today, one of them has a delivery date of the 10th, but thats tomorrow (Sunday) so I think its an error.  Maybe thats the day UPS hands it off to the post office?
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

Got my regular box today! My TV box will be at work on monday. Did anyone get a color club other than this neon orange? 



 I like neon polish and I like orange polish but I don't know how I feel about the two combined.

 A little sad that I didn't get any Miss Jessie's as my hair is marked as curly...I got a nick chavez shampoo though, but that is going to be given away, I don't put anything with sulfates in it on my hair.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone know what time they usually update the website to reflect our boxes?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wish I had a facebook!! If they vote for checks and balances Im totally getting it!!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boxes shipped today, one of them has a delivery date of the 10th, but thats tomorrow (Sunday) so I think its an error.  Maybe thats the day UPS hands it off to the post office?
> 
> ...


----------



## gingergirls (Mar 10, 2012)

Yousoldtheworld ...this is my second BB, didn't care for last month box and my first post to this great group. I got the exact same box as you and received it today! 

Box #4:


Tarte in Lucky (pink shade)
Essie in "As Gold As It Gets"
The Kerastase Elixer
Twist Band in Coral
Kate Spade Twirl Sample
Modcloth coupon

I'm happy with my box also, except I'm not sure I like the Gold Essie polish. I like the Tarte Lucky but man, that was hard to open the top! 

Someone mentioned a trading forum here...how does that work, is it a separate group here?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wish I had a facebook!! If they vote for checks and balances Im totally getting it!!



I made a new facebook where I don't have any friends, because I HATE facebook and don't use, just for beauty stuff! Totally wroth it for the free samples and I won a liftlab travel kit yesterday.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

How do you know if they have sulfates? I got a Nick Chavez conditioner this week and now I dont wanna use it. I have color treated hair



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my regular box today! My TV box will be at work on monday. Did anyone get a color club other than this neon orange?
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

you may be onto something there, I just hate being left out of stuff like that 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you know if they have sulfates? I got a Nick Chavez conditioner this week and now I dont wanna use it. I have color treated hair



Its the ingredients, which were listed on the back. Ingredients are also listed on his website, nickchavezbeverlyhills.com


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you may be onto something there, I just hate being left out of stuff like that



Yup, that is why I did it! Pancua and Isabel were posting about a GUD by burt's bees free sample giveaway on facebook and I had to have it.


----------



## gingergirls (Mar 10, 2012)

What other makeup stuff is on Facebook? I just ordered the free sample of Burt's bees lotion! Thanks for the tip



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that is why I did it! Pancua and Isabel were posting about a GUD by burt's bees free sample giveaway on facebook and I had to have it.


----------



## gingergirls (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry for the repost...new here and did it wrong on the other post



 

Yousoldtheworld ...this is my second BB, didn't care for last month box and my first post to this great group. I got the exact same box as you and received it today! 

Box #4:


Tarte in Lucky (pink shade)
Essie in "As Gold As It Gets"
The Kerastase Elixer
Twist Band in Coral
Kate Spade Twirl Sample
Modcloth coupon

I'm happy with my box also, except I'm not sure I like the Gold Essie polish. I like the Tarte Lucky but man, that was hard to open the top! 

Someone mentioned a trading forum here...how does that work, is it a separate group here?



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, and it was the box I wanted!  Box 4.  Unfortunately, the Tarte was damaged in transit and was all stuck in the cap, but BB is usually pretty good about fixing stuff.
> 
> I got:  Tarte in Lucky (the light pink shade), Essie in "As Gold As It Gets", The Kerastase Elixer, A twist band in coral (I want more of these!), and Kate Spade Twirl, and of course the ModCloth coupon  I'm happy with it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

Hold on, what free sample? LOL.



> Originally Posted by *gingergirls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What other makeup stuff is on Facebook? I just ordered the free sample of Burt's bees lotion! Thanks for the tip


----------



## gingergirls (Mar 10, 2012)

If you are on facebook, search for gud it is a Burts Bees new line, I believe. Like the page and you can sign up for a free sample of their new body lotion and can choose from 3 different fragances: Blood Orange, Vanilla, Cherry. I'll try to embed the link, for Gud, click here....


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 10, 2012)

> Yousoldtheworld ...this is my second BB, didn't care for last month box and my first post to this great group. I got the exact same box as you and received it today!
> 
> Box #4:
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I had trouble opening the Tarte, too. I scuffed the top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got box 4 with silver Essie and a grey TwistBand - nice color correlation.


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 10, 2012)

Got my shipping conformation for my 2nd box(on my MAIN account) and just like I had hoped its a regular box. I received my TV one on friday and I LOVE IT! Got box#4, I posted pics further back in the thread. I'm so happy they didnt mess anything up for me and I get both boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 10, 2012)

Speaking of free samples, here's a coupon to get a free sample of Lancome's GÃ©nifique. Enjoy, ladies!


----------



## injectionenvy (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm just curious, when and where did we get the option to choose which box we wanted? I never saw such a thing, and if I had, I certainly would not have picked the Teen Vogue box. I'm not a teenager, nor do I need help to get ready for "spring formals." I haven't received my box yet, I just got the shipping confirmation email saying I would be getting a TV box. I looked up the TV box options and every box contains a sample I've already received in past boxes. Has anybody else had this problem? I wonder if I can trade it for a regular box..


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 10, 2012)

Teen Vogue arrived today!!! (weight 0.5280)

I got the Essie "Set in Stones" color - it's so pretty!

My hairtie was yellow/gold.

(Also got the Kate Spade Twirl and Keratese)

The Tarte lip stain is a really fun color for Spring, but it sort of makes my lips look dry/flaky. I put a lip gloss over it and problem solved!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gingergirls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are on facebook, search for gud it is a Burts Bees new line, I believe. Like the page and you can sign up for a free sample of their new body lotion and can choose from 3 different fragances: Blood Orange, Vanilla, Cherry. I'll try to embed the link, for Gud, click here....



Thank you for the link! Just shared it! I love any free samples, and I've learned about so many of them from this site.


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 10, 2012)

> I'm just curious, when and where did we get the option to choose which box we wanted? I never saw such a thing, and if I had, I certainly would not have picked the Teen Vogue box. I'm not a teenager, nor do I need help to get ready for "spring formals." I haven't received my box yet, I just got the shipping confirmation email saying I would be getting a TV box. I looked up the TV box options and every box contains a sample I've already received in past boxes. Has anybody else had this problem? I wonder if I can trade it for a regular box..


 They sent out an email toward the end of February that gave the choice to opt in or out of the TV box. That was on my regular account. I opened a second account using a teen vogue birchbox invite and that one was automatically a TV box. I think you might be able to trade - there are some people who wanted a TV box that aren't getting one. I am a long, long way from spring formal days but I liked the box. The Essie will probably be going to my teenaged niece, but the Kerastase and Tarte are wonderful and the hair band is certainly useful for me - they look like a nice no-damage style.


----------



## erinkins (Mar 10, 2012)

Does this mean I will be getting a regular box? I opted in for a TV box. 

Quote: Hi Erin,Welcome to Birchbox! Your first box has shipped and is making its way to your front door. We've included a mix of all-time favorites and new discoveries that we think you'll love.


----------



## BFaire06 (Mar 10, 2012)

HAHAHAHA I LOVEEEEE your computer throwing icon!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping confirmation days ago, on both accounts, was supposed to get both boxes yesterday, but, of course, didn't. The last time my shipment link (both of them) updated was the 6th in MA (sent the 5th). AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gingergirls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are on facebook, search for gud it is a Burts Bees new line, I believe. Like the page and you can sign up for a free sample of their new body lotion and can choose from 3 different fragances: Blood Orange, Vanilla, Cherry. I'll try to embed the link, for Gud, click here....


thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

That is a regular box email ):



> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does this mean I will be getting a regular box? I opted in for a TV box.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teen Vogue arrived today!!! (weight 0.5280)
> 
> ...


Sounds like box 4 and you got a different color Essie than the gold, so yay, the same number boxes DO have color variety!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay! That's one of the colors I want!! I wont be getting mine until next week but I will trade if they are different colors : ) If you don't want to wait that long you can try and trade with someone else, otherwise I will let you know when I get my box!

 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today - I got the Essie in "As Gold As It Gets"...it's actually really pretty, but I never paint my nails so I'd rather trade it for something I'd use. So let me know, when you get your box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my Teen Vogue box!


----------



## marusia (Mar 10, 2012)

My box just came in. .5450 weight, exact same color on every single thing you got. I hate glitter (anything), so this is going up for grabs...would love to trade it for some blotting papers.







> Originally Posted by *gingergirls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yousoldtheworld ...this is my second BB, didn't care for last month box and my first post to this great group. I got the exact same box as you and received it today!
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 10, 2012)

My TV box just arrived! I'm having guests over in about 2 minutes, so I'll have to post details and photos later. I must say, though, I am very pleased!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on the free Gud sample! It worked for me!  Also, I should be getting my regular box today as it was accepted by my post office yesterday, I will post a picture of it when I get it!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2012)

gingergirls, thank you for sharing that!

 



> Originally Posted by *gingergirls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are on facebook, search for gud it is a Burts Bees new line, I believe. Like the page and you can sign up for a free sample of their new body lotion and can choose from 3 different fragances: Blood Orange, Vanilla, Cherry. I'll try to embed the link, for Gud, click here....


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes! My regular box says it's out for delivery!!! The weight is 0.7450. I am excited for this one because there really isn't a regular box that I don't like other than the welcome box and I wont get that one.


----------



## gingergirls (Mar 10, 2012)

Since I am a new member, my posts are being moderated and they won't allow me to reply directly to posts yet 





I am glad that many of you could grab the gud body lotion sample...I love freebies


----------



## ellagold (Mar 10, 2012)

> Have fun, what island? The weather has been HORRIBLE on O'ahu (my native isle) and Kaua'i. My family and friends said it was really scary yesterday with hail the size of baseballs pouring down.Â


 I will have fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thankfully, I'm going to The Big Island (Kona) hopefully the weather doesn't get to that Island.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 10, 2012)

check out my box!!* i opted in for the teen vogue and check out my box*!  

hahahaaa..  whatever..  its not even a good box! i already have the hair stuff, and i got the vichy box and have received face wash/creams in every box to date..  i have so much face cream im using it on my hands!!!  ughhhhhhhhhhhh... NOT HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## ablueorange (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, and it was the box I wanted!  Box 4.  Unfortunately, the Tarte was damaged in transit and was all stuck in the cap, but BB is usually pretty good about fixing stuff.
> 
> I got:  Tarte in Lucky (the light pink shade), Essie in "As Gold As It Gets", The Kerastase Elixer, A twist band in coral (I want more of these!), and Kate Spade Twirl, and of course the ModCloth coupon  I'm happy with it.


 A modcloth coupon!? COOOL!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2012)

The reason I signed up for Facebook is for the samples and contests.  I post once in a while, mostly about my cats.  I dont like giving out a lot personal info on FB.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I made a new facebook where I don't have any friends, because I HATE facebook and don't use, just for beauty stuff! Totally wroth it for the free samples and I won a liftlab travel kit yesterday.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 10, 2012)

and whats even more messed up is that its doesnt even show i have a march box... i so i cant even rate or get points for this unwanted box! i should have known today was going to be bad....  its all started at 5 am ...and went downhill!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 10, 2012)

i may not have been clear before... this is _*NOT*_ A TEEN VOGUE BOX.. 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> check out my box!!* i opted in for the teen vogue and check out my box*!
> 
> hahahaaa..  whatever..  its not even a good box! i already have the hair stuff, and i got the vichy box and have received face wash/creams in every box to date..  i have so much face cream im using it on my hands!!!  ughhhhhhhhhhhh... NOT HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

Does your beauty profile say that you have dry skin/ or that you would splurge on skincare?? That's what mine said and _ALL_ I used to get was creams and washes, so i changed it to combination skin but left it at skincare for my splurge and and now I get a much better variety.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> check out my box!!* i opted in for the teen vogue and check out my box*!
> 
> hahahaaa..  whatever..  its not even a good box! i already have the hair stuff, and i got the vichy box and have received face wash/creams in every box to date..  i have so much face cream im using it on my hands!!!  ughhhhhhhhhhhh... NOT HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 10, 2012)

You should email BB and tell them they sent you the wrong box. I personally think that's a pretty good box, but so far all boxes look awesome to me (maybe because I haven't received mine yet)


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

None of my boxes are showing up on my accounts, so I don't think they have put our box pages for March up yet. They will probably be up later so you can review it.

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and whats even more messed up is that its doesnt even show i have a march box... i so i cant even rate or get points for this unwanted box! i should have known today was going to be bad....  its all started at 5 am ...and went downhill!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 10, 2012)

i have literally changed my beauty profile every month (with the exception of last) to avoid get washes and creams..  its doesnt matter..  they must know how old i am..  they saw my DOB and sai teen vogue, yea right! send her old a$$ the wrinkle cream!   even the teas in the box are for skin care!

i emailed sonoa who i had talked to initially when i got my NON-TV shipping email.  she told me to let her know what box i got....i hope they correct the box and not just send me 100 points.. 10 bucks wont buy me an essie polish, tarte lipstain, etc...   guess we shall see........    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does your beauty profile say that you have dry skin/ or that you would splurge on skincare?? That's what mine said and _ALL_ I used to get was creams and washes, so i changed it to combination skin but left it at skincare for my splurge and and now I get a much better variety.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 10, 2012)

My shipping confirmation says the weight of my box is 0.5470.... If anyone who has received their box already had the same weight, let me know PLEASE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Do u guys think they will wait till Monday to update our accounts? The office is closed since its the weekend.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

I am confused, what box number is this? 
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> check out my box!!* i opted in for the teen vogue and check out my box*!
> 
> hahahaaa..  whatever..  its not even a good box! i already have the hair stuff, and i got the vichy box and have received face wash/creams in every box to date..  i have so much face cream im using it on my hands!!!  ughhhhhhhhhhhh... NOT HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

That stinks! Maybe call the customer service when they are available, they can talk to you about it and set your profile up to make it so you get less washes/creams (at least that is what I have heard).

I have read that a few people on here ended up with non-TV when they opted in and TV when they opted out, seems like they could have just switches those around and everyone would have been happy





 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have literally changed my beauty profile every month (with the exception of last) to avoid get washes and creams..  its doesnt matter..  they must know how old i am..  they saw my DOB and sai teen vogue, yea right! send her old a$$ the wrinkle cream!   even the teas in the box are for skin care!
> 
> i emailed sonoa who i had talked to initially when i got my NON-TV shipping email.  she told me to let her know what box i got....i hope they correct the box and not just send me 100 points.. 10 bucks wont buy me an essie polish, tarte lipstain, etc...   guess we shall see........    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onematchfire (Mar 10, 2012)

Got my shipping notice.  My weight is 0.5050.  I'll be out of town Monday through Thursday, so I guess I'll know what I have waiting for me before I get home!


----------



## MKCurio (Mar 10, 2012)

Yay I received my box today as I was leaving for brunch and I was too excited to leave it in the mailbox so I took it with me!  My box was .5410

Teen Vogue Box #4: Essie polish in the gold (it's so pretty almost pearl looking glitter and less tinsel), Twirl Perfume sample, Tarte Lip tint in Lucky the pale pink which it more opaque then I thought it was going to be so with a few coats shows up on my more pigmented lips, Pink hair tie and the hair oil (i love this brand so I'm happy about this)


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 10, 2012)

> I am confused, what box number is this?Â
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 It looks like regular box #18 to me.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine is the same weight. It was supposed to be delivered yesterday but I didn't get it. My mail person just came but I didn't see her put a pink box into my mail box so I don't know if its there or not ):
 



> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping confirmation says the weight of my box is 0.5470.... If anyone who has received their box already had the same weight, let me know PLEASE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh, ok I was confused because the perfume and the kerastase were in the TV box. I didnt know they were also in the regular boxes.



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

I really wish they'd update the box link on the site already. I'm so tired of seeing the February box whenever I click it. I hated that box with the fire of a thousand suns.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 10, 2012)

The Essie polishes everyone is getting are for layering....try layering it over another color before you decide!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *gingergirls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yousoldtheworld ...this is my second BB, didn't care for last month box and my first post to this great group. I got the exact same box as you and received it today!
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 10, 2012)

LOL, tell me how you REALLY feel.  I want them to update the link cuz I'm dying to know what's in my boxes!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wish they'd update the box link on the site already. I'm so tired of seeing the February box whenever I click it. I hated that box with the fire of a thousand suns.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 10, 2012)

Why is the mail so slow??

I seriously have four items arriving they were all suppose to get here on Friday and none of them arrived here.

I was really wishing my box would have gotten here since I am going to a Wedding shower and wanted to use my stuff.

Oh well, hopefully Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marusia (Mar 10, 2012)

Girl, I'd be happy to help you out. I love moisturizers and washes, especially eye creams. I have a massive stash of high end brand new crap if you want to do some swapping.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> check out my box!!* i opted in for the teen vogue and check out my box*!
> 
> hahahaaa..  whatever..  its not even a good box! i already have the hair stuff, and i got the vichy box and have received face wash/creams in every box to date..  i have so much face cream im using it on my hands!!!  ughhhhhhhhhhhh... NOT HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

My birchbox got here today AND my birchbox order that I made on Thursday got here too! 

Got bb #2 and in my order I got the beautyblender travel kit and the kiehl's serum (which is HUGE!) 

SO excited. LOVE birchbox.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

My projected delivery date was the 9th and still no box (already checked the mail today). When I look the actual delivery confirmation number up on USPS there isn't any information since the 6th. I really hope it hasn't gotten lost.. I wonder if I should email them.

And I agree with *HelloLeilani*.. I don't want to see that box anymore!!!


----------



## RucheChic (Mar 10, 2012)

My box is 

Weight (lbs.):
0.9410
 anyone else get a box this size?


----------



## lloronita (Mar 10, 2012)

I just got my shipping confirmation and the weight is 0.9420.  Does anyone know which box that would be??


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My projected delivery date was the 9th and still no box (already checked the mail today). When I look the actual delivery confirmation number up on USPS there isn't any information since the 6th. I really hope it hasn't gotten lost.. I wonder if I should email them.
> 
> And I agree with *HelloLeilani*.. I don't want to see that box anymore!!!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 10, 2012)

I HATE when you wait all day(s) for it and the mail doesn't include your package. ESPECIALLY when they seem to be shipping later than normal. I hope you get it Monday then. Be sre to let us know what you got as i really can't wait to find out this month!
 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is the same weight. It was supposed to be delivered yesterday but I didn't get it. My mail person just came but I didn't see her put a pink box into my mail box so I don't know if its there or not ):


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

I would say 5, 11 or 14..

Or maybe even 16. Those look to have good sized samples.
 



> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my shipping confirmation and the weight is 0.9420.  Does anyone know which box that would be??








> Originally Posted by *RucheChic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would say 5, 11 or 14..
> 
> Or maybe even 16. Those look to have good sized samples.


the heavy boxes are usually the boxes with a shampoo and conditioner. with the exception of the box with the huge bag of bath salts, the two that have been heavy have both had a matching shampoo and conditioner in them.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 10, 2012)

I hope there are shampoo/conditioner sets next month.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 10, 2012)

I a so unbelievably upset and mad right now! I got the email and found out I am not even getting the teenvogue birch box even though I opted in AS SOON as I got sent the email. I don't even know what I am getting but I can already tell from what I've seen that I am going to be dissapointed no matter what.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 10, 2012)

I doubt that they did that I am 19 years old, still a teen and my boyfriend is a senior so I actually am going to attend prom AND YET even though I opted in for the box I didn't get it either. I instead got this message 

Your March box has shipped. This month, we're out to whip your regimen into shapeâ€”just in time for springâ€”with products to conquer all your major and minor beauty dilemmas.

 I DON"T EVEN REALLY HAVE BEAUTY 'DILEMMAS"' 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have literally changed my beauty profile every month (with the exception of last) to avoid get washes and creams..  its doesnt matter..  they must know how old i am..  they saw my DOB and sai teen vogue, yea right! send her old a$$ the wrinkle cream!   even the teas in the box are for skin care!
> 
> i emailed sonoa who i had talked to initially when i got my NON-TV shipping email.  she told me to let her know what box i got....i hope they correct the box and not just send me 100 points.. 10 bucks wont buy me an essie polish, tarte lipstain, etc...   guess we shall see........    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

My box weight is in the .9s too and I don't really want shampoo or conditioner, boo.
 



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the heavy boxes are usually the boxes with a shampoo and conditioner. with the exception of the box with the huge bag of bath salts, the two that have been heavy have both had a matching shampoo and conditioner in them.


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I a so unbelievably upset and mad right now! I got the email and found out I am not even getting the teenvogue birch box even though I opted in AS SOON as I got sent the email. I don't even know what I am getting but I can already tell from what I've seen that I am going to be dissapointed no matter what.


I have an unopened TV box! They sent me 2 TV boxes and wouldnt swap for the correct. I can return for a refund, but what's the fun in that! So once you see what box # you get, maybe we can trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2012)

I have been checking the Birchbox website all day for an update on my boxes, and its still the February boxes.  I liked my Feb. box, but I'm so sick of looking at it I could die.  I've only been getting Birchbox for a couple of months, and really sure how this works, but I'm wondering if they are keeping the February boxes on the website until after today, since there is still free shipping on the February products until midnight tonight?


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

I got the sample of Petite Cherie perfume in my box and it is GORGEOUS to me. Perfect clean floral that's neither too clean nor too floral. 

*eyes fullsize* eighty fiveeee dollhaiiirsss


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 10, 2012)

I got both of mine today! Both TV boxes. Overall...SO happy with this month!

Box 1:

Tarte Lipsurgence in Lucky

Kate Spade Twirl sample

Kerastase Elixer Ultime

essie in A cut Above

twistband hair tie

Box 2: 

Tarte lipsurgence in Amused

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie

Shisedo blotting papers

Essie in as gold as it gets

twistband hair tie


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm already in love with mine too! And don't worry, you're not the only one ogling the full size...
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the sample of Petite Cherie perfume in my box and it is GORGEOUS to me. Perfect clean floral that's neither too clean nor too floral.
> 
> *eyes fullsize* eighty fiveeee dollhaiiirsss


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 10, 2012)

ladygrey that is so perfect! not even repeats other than the hair tie! wow, good karma!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm already in love with mine too! And don't worry, you're not the only one ogling the full size...


 At least if I buy it from birchbox, I'll get all the money back in points... *rationalizes*

My anniversary with my boyfriend is at the end of this month. I know what I may ask for.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both of mine today! Both TV boxes. Overall...SO happy with this month!
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to get this lucky with my two TV boxes. What was the weight of your boxes? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 10, 2012)

my box was the same weight!  and was NOT a TV box..  so beware ladies!
 



> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay I received my box today as I was leaving for brunch and I was too excited to leave it in the mailbox so I took it with me!  My box was .5410
> 
> Teen Vogue Box #4: Essie polish in the gold (it's so pretty almost pearl looking glitter and less tinsel), Twirl Perfume sample, Tarte Lip tint in Lucky the pale pink which it more opaque then I thought it was going to be so with a few coats shows up on my more pigmented lips, Pink hair tie and the hair oil (i love this brand so I'm happy about this)


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 10, 2012)

well enjoy your stuff!!  you will be the youngest looking girl at the prom and with NEON nails! i think all the boxes have the color club in them..  i think..
 



> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I doubt that they did that I am 19 years old, still a teen and my boyfriend is a senior so I actually am going to attend prom AND YET even though I opted in for the box I didn't get it either. I instead got this message
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 10, 2012)

this appears to be box 18, and its weighs .5410..

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2012/march12box18



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am confused, what box number is this?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

The side says march box now!!

The Shop 
New 
Best Sellers

$25 and Under

Gifts For Every Style

March's Box


But when I click to see my box, nothing ):


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The side says march box now!!
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

I got my regular box today! Wont know what's in my TV box until my box page goes up but I LOVE my regular box!! It almost makes me wish I had just gotten two regular boxes! Great sized samples this month!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 10, 2012)

speaking of karma..   my glam screwed up and sent me a bag after i canceled my acct.. so i guess me getting the wrong bb is the universe balancing things out..  

;(   sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

 



> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ladygrey that is so perfect! not even repeats other than the hair tie! wow, good karma!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

I should probably mention that this was box 6 and weighed 0.74something.

 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the one I got too! I have to give away the hair stuff, but I'm excited about everything. The hand soap, the blotting papers, the nail polish...all good sized samples. (Who has ever finished a bottle of polish anyway?) I'm most excited about the tea though, lol.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 10, 2012)

What is that stila smokey card? is that actual eyeshadow or just s "tips" card???? Im confused about that one LOL


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

It's like a layer of eye shadow on the card so you can try it. There is maybe enough eye shadow for 2-3 uses of each one, depending on how much you use. Like the super dark one I would probably just use lightly or as a liner, so that will last awhile... I didn't think I would like the sampel card at first, but I think it's actually a nice way to try the shadow with out having to buy it.
 



> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is that stila smokey card? is that actual eyeshadow or just s "tips" card???? Im confused about that one LOL


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

I am really excited about the tea too!



 I LOVE tea so that is a perfect extra!! The blotting papers smell just like green tea too! Why do you have to give away the hair stuff?? I would take it but I don't have anything to trade.

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the one I got too! I have to give away the hair stuff, but I'm excited about everything. The hand soap, the blotting papers, the nail polish...all good sized samples. (Who has ever finished a bottle of polish anyway?) I'm most excited about the tea though, lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am really excited about the tea too!
> 
> ...



I don't put anything with sulfates in my hair, I dye it and its super curly, so I only use devacurl products!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I have medium waves and I haven't dyed my hair in years, so I guess I never pay attention to that stuff lol. You should take it to the trade thread! It's a good size sample, I bet someone will want it! Maybe someone who got one of the samples for curly hair won't want theirs?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I have medium waves and I haven't dyed my hair in years, so I guess I never pay attention to that stuff lol. You should take it to the trade thread! It's a good size sample, I bet someone will want it! Maybe someone who got one of the samples for curly hair won't want theirs?



Yeah, I'm considering that! I do have one friend that I tend to dump all my unwanted samples on, but I'm starting to think I should try to get something for them! I was really surprised I didn't get a box with something by miss jessie's in it, because of my curly hair.


----------



## linds217 (Mar 10, 2012)

The shipping weight of my regular Birchbox is 0.5060. Does anyone have the same weight? I received my shipping notice this morning!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

There were several boxes with it too! You would have been the perfect person!

Also WHY ARE THE BOXES NOT UP ON OUR PAGES YET???





 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm considering that! I do have one friend that I tend to dump all my unwanted samples on, but I'm starting to think I should try to get something for them! I was really surprised I didn't get a box with something by miss jessie's in it, because of my curly hair.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

UGH I KNOW!!! I check every 5 minutes! If they're not up yet, I highly doubt they will be til Monday? I mean its already almost 9PM there ):
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There were several boxes with it too! You would have been the perfect person!
> 
> Also WHY ARE THE BOXES NOT UP ON OUR PAGES YET???


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 10, 2012)

The weights of my boxes was .5260 and .5440.

And nicepenguins: I know, I got SO lucky that there were not repeats! Even the twist bands are different colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm hoping to get this lucky with my two TV boxes. What was the weight of your boxes? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

I keep telling myself that maybe there is some poor intern working their little butt off to get the pages up lol... but yeah, they are probably long gone by now. I will just have to wait until Monday to see what is in my TV box.





 



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UGH I KNOW!!! I check every 5 minutes! If they're not up yet, I highly doubt they will be til Monday? I mean its already almost 9PM there ):


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2012)

A freind who also gets Birchbox told me she thinks the boxes on the wesite updated around 11:00 PM (EST)  on the 10th last month?


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the Fresh Sugar lip balm yet?  I'm really hoping I get that in my TV box.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 10, 2012)

If that's the case, it should be within the next 2 hours, woo!!



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A freind who also gets Birchbox told me she thinks the boxes on the wesite updated around 11:00 PM (EST)  on the 10th last month?


 Poor interns, everyone is in Texas partying it up at sxsw and they get to sit there and add things to the website lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I keep telling myself that maybe there is some poor intern working their little butt off to get the pages up lol... but yeah, they are probably long gone by now. I will just have to wait until Monday to see what is in my TV box.


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any boxes close to 0.5280?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's soooo hard to wait, isn't it? I'm dying to know which TV box I got!  I'm really hoping to get the Tarte lip stain!
> 
> ...



My box was 0.5260 and I got Box #2. And I really liked everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also looks like I will be buying some Peach toned eyeshadows to match my new Tarte lip stain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm slightly confused about UPS MI. Don't they normally take your package to a post office in your state and then let USPS handle things?? My BB is showing "NEW JERSEY, NJ" as where UPS released it to USPS. I'm in TX...

Oh and then it goes north to Massachusetts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm confused


----------



## becarr50 (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm slightly confused about UPS MI. Don't they normally take your package to a post office in your state and then let USPS handle things?? My BB is showing "NEW JERSEY, NJ" as where UPS released it to USPS. I'm in TX...
> 
> Oh and then it goes north to Massachusetts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm confused



Mine did that too, and I'm in Kentucky.  So I had the same reaction. But I ended up getting my box today, which was the day that the Mail Innovations projected for delivery. So I'm sure that you will be fine


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Mine did that too, and I'm in Kentucky.  So I had the same reaction. But I ended up getting my box today, which was the day that the Mail Innovations projected for delivery. So I'm sure that you will be fine



Thank goodness! I was slightly worried since it has never done that before haha.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 10, 2012)

.5260 is the EXACT weight of my TV box! Maybe I will get the Tarte afterall!!!!!




 



> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The weights of my boxes was .5260 and .5440.
> 
> And nicepenguins: I know, I got SO lucky that there were not repeats! Even the twist bands are different colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

I am also in TX. Mine was shipped on the 5th , projected for delivery yesterday (the 9th) and I did not receive it yesterday or today... so basically it took the box 5 days to get to the state (it got to Dallas today) ... so I am hoping I get it Monday?? who knows 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm slightly confused about UPS MI. Don't they normally take your package to a post office in your state and then let USPS handle things?? My BB is showing "NEW JERSEY, NJ" as where UPS released it to USPS. I'm in TX...
> 
> Oh and then it goes north to Massachusetts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm confused


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 10, 2012)

I wish they didnt ship out of the east coast !! It must take the west coasters forever to receive their box!!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 10, 2012)

I wish they'd just use USPS.

I've gotten packages from China that took less time than this month's box.


----------



## Coocabarra (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they didnt ship out of the east coast !! It must take the west coasters forever to receive their box!!



Actually, I received my box last month right around the 10th, and I live in Oregon. I was surprised how fast it got there. This month however, the projected delivery was yesterday and I have yet to receive it. Mine also says that it went from NY to NJ to MA, and dropped it at USPS in NJ. Weird. I am getting 2 TV boxes, despite opting out on one of my accounts. I will probably be posting on the trade board when I get my boxes.


----------



## thetalambda2002 (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't get it, on my profile I put my splurge is for hair care products. They seem to have one or two hair care products a month and I never get them. This month I instead get blotting papers..........Not to complain, but goodness I signed up for the teen vogue for the keratese.


----------



## TracyDobbins (Mar 10, 2012)

Mine too. In Dallas.  hoping for Monday but thinking more likely Tuesday cause I'm just north of Houston. Mine seemed like in was up north in NJ or Mass or wherever for like foreva!


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 10, 2012)

What is up with the shipping this month? Did Birchbox change something? If so, I hope they revert back to the old way.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have an unopened TV box! They sent me 2 TV boxes and wouldnt swap for the correct. I can return for a refund, but what's the fun in that! So once you see what box # you get, maybe we can trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Wow, really? That would be so awesome of you!!! I will wait and see what number I get and let you know if I decide in the end to keep it. (though its doubtful I will).


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

I think it has to do with the fact that this month their was a nail polish. Rules are different since it has to be transported by ground only. Last month all the boxes could be shipped airmail which greatly increased the speed.

It's the first month with the ORM-D items and UPSMi so Im assuming the next time they will have fixed any kinks.


----------



## snllama (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, really? That would be so awesome of you!!! I will wait and see what number I get and let you know if I decide in the end to keep it. (though its doubtful I will).



Not a problem. I've let a few people know who wanted a TV box. So just let me know as soon as you decided so that I can hold it for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I can look to see which number box it is once the march website updates.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm slightly confused about UPS MI. Don't they normally take your package to a post office in your state and then let USPS handle things?? My BB is showing "NEW JERSEY, NJ" as where UPS released it to USPS. I'm in TX...
> 
> Oh and then it goes north to Massachusetts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm confused


UPS MI works like this. UPS picks up the packages from the warehouse and then ships it, typically via ground, to the the person's nearest UPS hub which then transfers the package to the person's nearest USPS hub. From there it's in the US postal office hands where it then goes by US post office to the person's address.



> Originally Posted by *LoveJesslina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is up with the shipping this month? Did Birchbox change something? If so, I hope they revert back to the old way.


They dropped Streamlite in February in favor of UPS Mail Innovations (MI). Most companies are now using UPS MI to ship.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well enjoy your stuff!!  you will be the youngest looking girl at the prom and with NEON nails! i think all the boxes have the color club in them..  i think..



I cant wear neon polish cause of my job, and I will have work during the day and the next day soooo yeah o.o and I look old for my age. I mean I know I'm picky but really I just don't want one random face product because I have so many of my own that work find for me i don't need any more. I am till just so disappointed in my Birch Box from last month that i am probably still carrying it into the next month.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


most definitely. I am hoping they update at 11EST like they did last month tonight.


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 10, 2012)

My box is only .5010...anyone else have a box this light? I got my first box last month, but I also got the Vichy box. I think this might be the lightest box this month :[


----------



## Coocabarra (Mar 10, 2012)

Anybody who wanted TV box stuff, keep me in mind since I am getting 2 and they are practically the same size, only .003 difference in weight. So I am assuming that they are the same box. If I get any duplicates, I would really like to trade for any of the neon polishes that went out in the regular boxes. I also have some MyGlam stuff that I would not mind parting with, like the NYX roller, X out shine control, and the NuMe gift card.


----------



## redandwhite (Mar 10, 2012)

My Birchbox is only .4980! That's pretty close to your box's weight, so maybe we have the same box. I'm also not getting a TV box, even though I opted for one. I really wanted the Essie, Tarte and/or Kerastase, but oh well. I hope this month's box is still good, because my February box was pretty lame -- my March box is actually quite a bit heavier than my February box was!

Also, I've been reading this forum for a while now, but I've only just registered, so hello, everyone!



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is only .5010...anyone else have a box this light? I got my first box last month, but I also got the Vichy box. I think this might be the lightest box this month :[


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am also in TX. Mine was shipped on the 5th , projected for delivery yesterday (the 9th) and I did not receive it yesterday or today... so basically it took the box 5 days to get to the state (it got to Dallas today) ... so I am hoping I get it Monday?? who knows



Hope you get yours Monday! And I hope mine hurries up so I can see what is in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 10, 2012)

Both my boxes shipped today.  The shipping notification for my 1st box hasnt been updated at all.  My 2nd box is already in Springfield, MA.  It went from NJ to MA in just a few hours.  Anyway, It will be at my PO Box on Monday, but because of my crazy work schedule I cant pick it up until Tuesday or Wednesday.  As long as I can see what I'm getting on the Birchbox website, I dont mind waiting a couple of days.  Its the not knowing what is in that box thats killing me!


----------



## AnnieXO (Mar 11, 2012)

I wish I could see my box on the site already! Argh. I am glad I chose the Teen Vogue box so I will get an Essie LuxeEffects! I already have the pink glitter one; hopefully I get another or I will try to swap if I get the same one. I would be so happy if I also get the Tarte lipsurgence. I have received both the twistaband and Twirl perfume before but all the Vogue boxes contain one or the other so I guess that will be a repeat for me.
  Also I am so ready to cancel MyGlam after seeing posts about the March bag. I don't want a bunch of sachets! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinkins (Mar 11, 2012)

UGH. I'm so upset! I got the last month's extras box when I opted in for the TV box, and was comfirmed twice that I was getting a teen vogue box. ):


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 11, 2012)

YES. My box is finally up!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 11, 2012)

Ugh.  

I got box 23. =( 

 I was really really hoping for one of the colorclub nail polishes! Box 23 is pretty much the 1 box I completely did not want. lol  But it's totally because the other ones have the Stila eyeshadow sample card, and the cool nail polish. 

I'll give everything an honest try though! At least it all looks like stuff I will actually enjoy trying out. I suck at applying eyeliner, so it'll be cool to try out those. 
I also have no room to complain, because I'm getting a Teen Vogue box #4 with my second account, and it's exactly what I was hoping to get. 

My teen vogue box has the sample of Twirl, the Keratese, the Essie nail polish, the hair tie, and the Tarte liptint. I really really wanted all of those products, so I'm stoked for that box!


----------



## Laura Marie (Mar 11, 2012)

*Im getting box #4!!!* WooHoo!! Can't wait =)


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 11, 2012)

You both are lucky. Box 4 is the one I wanted but I got box 2. Oh, well. I'm still getting the Tarte, so I'm okay with it.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting box four  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

However, I'm not too disappointed with my main box, which is box seven, although I wish it had been a neon nail polish instead of a "classic" color


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 11, 2012)

I am getting the one I wanted! #16.


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 11, 2012)

Getting two Teen Vogue Boxes for sure since I can see the boxes.

Getting box #3 and #4.

I really wanted box #1, I really wanted that Fresh Sugar Rose balm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnnieXO (Mar 11, 2012)

I can see my box now too - I got Box 1! Pretty pleased. Although I already have that lip product mini version that I got as a birthday gift from Sephora.


----------



## CRB882 (Mar 11, 2012)

I got Box 11, one of the only ones without any nail polish, which is my favorite item. Kinda bummed, although I think I will like the products that I got. Except for the tea, which I'll give away.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 11, 2012)

I am getting box 4 too. Has anyone noticed that the hair tie is listed twice?


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 6 for my regular BB. It's mostly blah for me but I'm hoping I will be pleasantly surprised.


Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens - Definitely will use
Color Club Neon Nail Polish - On the website it says I got orange. : / Willing to trade if it is orange.
Kusmi Tea Paris - I Love My Detox Tea - Not the biggest tea fan. Willing to trade
stila Smoky Eye Shadow Palette - Small sample. Maybe I will fall in love with one of them?!
Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream - Ehhh. I have super long hair so most samples are not big enough for even one use for me. Maybe willing to trade depending on size.
_Grandma Stelle's Hand Wash - Ok? Probably willing to trade if anybody is interested. _ 
.
&amp; box 4 for my TV. Pretty much love this box.



> _essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish - Shows pink on BB's website. Willing to trade for pure pearlfection._
> _tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint - Love. Excited to try it._
> 
> _KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime - _Not too sure about it? Maybe willing to trade if anybody is interested
> ...


 
If you would like to trade for any of the items I have  let me know &amp; we can probably work something out. I would love to have any of the lip products offered this month, hair ties, &amp; blotting papers but will consider other items also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 11, 2012)

I told myself I wouldn't look on my original account but I couldn't help it. I'm getting number 14. I really wanted the one love and it's in there so I'm happy. I also really wanted the buffing beads from last month so yay. I find it strange they there's essentially 3 body washes/butters/balms this month. Oh well. Can't wait. Darn the power of not peeking.


----------



## francie nolan (Mar 11, 2012)

i'm getting box 2. hopefully the nail polish isn't gold!


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 11, 2012)

I got regular box #7 and TV box #4


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting box # 2 for my Teen Vogue box and # 21 for my regular box.  I'm delighted with both!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am getting box 4 too. Has anyone noticed that the hair tie is listed twice?


Hmm...is it offered in two different amounts? Because I know BeautyBlender showed up twice as well, but that's two different sets (one is two bb, one is a bb and cleaner)


----------



## Ching Chang (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting Box #2-I don't know why we keep getting blotting papers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's gonna be up for trade if anyone is interested? I'm even willing to take the tea samples birchbox is giving the regular March subscribers for it. Also-I don't know what color Essie polish i'm getting-but the only color i want is the pink one. If i get something else, is anyone willing to trade?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ching Chang (Mar 11, 2012)

I saw that too! Maybe we'll be able to give feedback twice &amp; get the points! ^__^


----------



## juk723 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting Box 8 and feeling awful that I didn't opt in for the Teen Vogue box:

 
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
Buy
 
NIA24Â® Skin Strengthening Complex
Buy
 
Apothedermâ„¢ Stretch Mark Cream
Buy
 
Supergoop!Â® Sunscreen Swipesâ„¢
Buy
 
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
Buy
 
Color Club Classic Nail Polish
Buy
 

I'd be most likely willing to trade my Entire box for someone that has a Teen Vogue box. I'm wanting the one w/Tarte Lipsurgence in Amused...PM me if this entire box trade interests anybody. 

thanks!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 11, 2012)

I will trade you the tea for the blotting papers.
 



> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting Box #2-I don't know why we keep getting blotting papers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's gonna be up for trade if anyone is interested? I'm even willing to take the tea samples birchbox is giving the regular March subscribers for it. Also-I don't know what color Essie polish i'm getting-but the only color i want is the pink one. If i get something else, is anyone willing to trade?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am getting box 4 too. Has anyone noticed that the hair tie is listed twice?



Yup! And they gave me feedback points for them...twice.


----------



## AnnieXO (Mar 11, 2012)

I love Birchbox points! They are really generous ... just cashed in my 400 points to buy the Carol's Daghter Monoi hair mask and The Balm Mary Lou Manizer highlighting powder (they stopped carrying the brand in Sephora!) Spent only $13 after points and free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought I was getting box #2 since my box weighs .5240 oz but I received box #3 instead. Super happy with this month's box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alma59 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting box #7. Anyone wanna trade anything?


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AnnieXO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Birchbox points! They are really generous ... just cashed in my 400 points to buy the Carol's Daghter Monoi hair mask and The Balm Mary Lou Manizer highlighting powder (they stopped carrying the brand in Sephora!) Spent only $13 after points and free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 11, 2012)

Yay!! I got the TV BOX I WANTED!! #2

Can't wait to try the Shishedo blotting papers. The weight of my box was .520 thought I saw someone else getting the hair serum instead with the same weight box.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 11, 2012)

Of course, according to the website I'm getting Box 1....




  I wanted a Tarte. Oh well, maybe I'll like the lipbalm. we'll see.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 11, 2012)

I peeked and according to Zadi's blog I am getting TV Box 4 and Box 16. I'm absolutely thrilled with Both of my boxes!



 I can't believe my original box is filled with so many goodies-hair products, nail polish, body wash, and perfume!  I've been wanting to try Jessie's curl products for some time so I was hoping to get at least one of those samples and I'm getting three! I know the Wei beads were from a month or so ago but I wanted to try that product along with the dermologica which I'm getting this month from Sample Society so it works out for me. Next month will probably be a dud, but atm it's hard to believe I'm getting all of this goodness for $10 which is a great deal. I am loving birchbox and I'm so tempted to keep my second account now tsk tsk. I can't wait to see what everyone else gets!


----------



## mari anne (Mar 11, 2012)

Well, I am getting a box with two things I have already sampled and two more things I am never going to use. I am cancelling, this has just been a big waste of money.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm...is it offered in two different amounts? Because I know BeautyBlender showed up twice as well, but that's two different sets (one is two bb, one is a bb and cleaner)



Yup, one is 6 and one is 12. I also got TV box 4 and I'm so pumped because its the one I wanted. I liked my regular box this month too, which was box 6. Yay! Now to decide if I should keep or cancel my second account....leaning toward cancel.


----------



## onematchfire (Mar 11, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting #9.  Weight was 0.5050, in case you're wondering, which is reflective of the number of packet samples.

I'm not ecstatic, but at least I'll have a travel sized Juice blemish clearing serum and a packet of the Lulu organics dry shampoo to go (I'd probably be happier if I hadn't already ordered the Lulu item without trying it



), and I do like tea.  I'll probably just hold onto the nail polish on the off chance I ever need to self-pedicure.  The Stila card and the perfume are pretty much throwaways. (DELUXE sample?  Really?  Maybe three of these are deluxe samples, and that's assuming the Lulu item is good-sized.)
Once again, it looks a bit like our profiles haven't much impact on what we receive.  My beauty splurge is face cream and this is one of the five boxes that DOESN'T contain a face cream.  I'd also def label neon nail polish as adventurous or trendy and I unticked those descriptions after all the stick on make-up last month.  I really hope I don't get nail polish and perfume every other month (as it has gone so far).

To be fair, though, it IS only $10 per month, including postage, and I wouldn't be as ambivalent about this box if I didn't know about all the goodies in other boxes.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am getting box 2 and box 4 like I thought!! I AM SO HAPPY!! I get to try both perfume samples and I will get 2 Tarte lip stains  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At least one of the Essies will go up on the trade thread, and if I dont get a pink one, both will go up for the trade.

I am so excited I can hardly wait for my boxes!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

Are you willing to trade your entire box for my 2 Essie polishes? I wont know the colors until I get them but from what I have seen the color options are the pink, silver and gold. I really want box 11. 



> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 11, one of the only ones without any nail polish, which is my favorite item. Kinda bummed, although I think I will like the products that I got. Except for the tea, which I'll give away.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 11, 2012)

I am getting box #3!!!! This is the EXACT box that I wanted!!! Best BB month ever!!!


----------



## geniabeme (Mar 11, 2012)

I got box 2.. the one I was wanting the most!! This month was very good!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so beyond disappointed, not only did I not get the teen vogue box i signed up for, but I got one of the crappiest boxes in my opinion this month. :/  
I am getting box number seven. I see no point to water cloths. I already have plenty of nail polish, (THAT I NEVER USE) in those stupid pale colors. and I could care less about this shampoo or the 'radiance cream'. the only things I might like is the extra and i like to try perfume scents but this is the one I wanted the least. 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/march-2012/march12box7


----------



## Janamaste (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm torn.

I'm getting box 9, which is a perfectly fine box. I'm excited about the Stila, and I really wanted to try Yogini a few months back. I also can't argue with a nail polish. I'm even getting organic hair/skin products. 

But here's where coming to this site gives me problems. I've seen what the other boxes were. My beauty profile is set to hair care and there are boxes with Shampoo and Conditioner. I also have curly hair and there were a ton of boxes with curly hair products. 

So, I'm happy, but I'd be happier if I hadn't looked at the other boxes.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 11, 2012)

My box is number 10, I am not too happy!!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 11, 2012)

I wasn't going to peek, but since my email told me I wasn't worthy of a Teen Vogue box, I decided to go ahead and look. I'm getting box 14. Neon nail polish (my profile says my style is natural) and something for curly hair (no curls on my profile.) And last month I got blemish clearing serum for my dry, sensitive skin. I wonder whose profile they used for my boxes? I realize it's impossible to make everyone happy, but it would be nice to at least get one item that went along with my profile, since I was told by Birchbox in November to tweak it for boxes more suited to me. I also rarely get more than one "Birchbox Favorite" while others get a box full. I'm so happy for all who love their boxes. Hope they keep making you happy! After 18 months, I've said goodbye.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello All!  I'm new to the forum but have been reading since I signed up for Birchbox in January.  Wanted to post as I was someone who had signed up for the TV box and looks like I am getting box 16.  Which should be fine it has 7 items this month as opposed to my 4 last month.  But one of the items is a repeat (I though BB prided itself on you "never getting the same thing twice") and one of them is for "curly" hair. I have pretty straight hair.  I think in my BB profile I put wavy. 

Also does anyone know why when the new box is not yet posted in your account you cannot review items from the previous month?  I missed out on 20 BB because I waited to review products till I actually used them (was not terribly excited by what I got so was not in a rush to try).

Sorry for the long post and it I did this wrong!

Thanks!


----------



## sihaya (Mar 11, 2012)

How does the trading work? I got the Essie As gold as it gets and would like to trade that for a different essie color or something else!


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 11, 2012)

Stupid question about points- after my first order I got ten points, was I supposed to get 10 points with each subsequent box sent out or is that a first time box thing? I'm not seeing a mention of this on their website, but I could have sworn I saw something to this effect somewhere.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know why they do that, but I also learned the hard way that you have to review the products before the next box's page is up. I really wish they would give you more time, because like you said, some of the samples you can't _really_ give a good review on until you have gotten a good feel for them . At least you'll get 70 points this month! That's basically $7!

 



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello All!  I'm new to the forum but have been reading since I signed up for Birchbox in January.  Wanted to post as I was someone who had signed up for the TV box and looks like I am getting box 16.  Which should be fine it has 7 items this month as opposed to my 4 last month.  But one of the items is a repeat (I though BB prided itself on you "never getting the same thing twice") and one of them is for "curly" hair. I have pretty straight hair.  I think in my BB profile I put wavy.
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 11, 2012)

You only get it the first time you order the box.

 



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stupid question about points- after my first order I got ten points, was I supposed to get 10 points with each subsequent box sent out or is that a first time box thing? I'm not seeing a mention of this on their website, but I could have sworn I saw something to this effect somewhere.


----------



## goldenmeans (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You only get it the first time you order the box.


 Thanks!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 11, 2012)

No problem!




 



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 11, 2012)

Has anyone gotten box 4 yet, I want to know what polish seems to be the routine on box 4.


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 11, 2012)

@glamourdolleyes: I've seen a variation of nail polish colors in box 4, but 4/5 times, it's usually As Gold as it Gets.


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Mar 11, 2012)

Box #19 for me. This is my first BB. I'm not wowed so far with the descriptions. Maybe I'll love the products when they finally get here. Depending on the color the nail polish could very well be up for trade.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 11, 2012)

PERFECT!! I don't want the pink or silver glitter. Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *LoveJesslina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @glamourdolleyes: I've seen a variation of nail polish colors in box 4, but 4/5 times, it's usually As Gold as it Gets.


----------



## Ampym (Mar 11, 2012)

Help. How can I figure out which box I am getting before I actually receive it? I am new at this. Thanks so much ladies.  I did figure out that you need to review your items ASAP or you lose the points, that happened to me in December ;(


----------



## LoveJesslina (Mar 11, 2012)

@Ampym: After you log into Birchbox, click the link on the top that says "Box."


----------



## Ampym (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks J. MUAH xoxox


----------



## Coocabarra (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello All!  I'm new to the forum but have been reading since I signed up for Birchbox in January.  Wanted to post as I was someone who had signed up for the TV box and looks like I am getting box 16.  Which should be fine it has 7 items this month as opposed to my 4 last month.  But one of the items is a repeat (I though BB prided itself on you "never getting the same thing twice") and one of them is for "curly" hair. I have pretty straight hair.  I think in my BB profile I put wavy.
> 
> ...




I am getting 2 TV boxes this month; 2 box 4's to be exact. I would be willing to trade you some nail polish or other things that I have received from MyGlam, as I am sure I will be getting doubles of the nail polish. I really wanted to try the Miss Jessie's quick curls, if that is what you ended up getting, or any neon polish. Let me know, you can PM me if you want


----------



## Ampym (Mar 11, 2012)

Box #1 another CRAP BOX. What part of I HAVE CURLY HAIR do they not get...everything except possibly the polish is going up for trade. Hopefully I can get some oil blotters and curly hair stuff.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 11, 2012)

> How does the trading work? I got the Essie As gold as it gets and would like to trade that for a different essie color or something else!


 You are welcome to offer your trade on this thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Mar 11, 2012)

Bummer! I was really excited to get the TV box when I was seeing everyone else's, and even though I opted in, I am not getting one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really looking forward to the Essie polish and either the LipSurgence or Fresh Lip Balm. 

The upside is that there are 7 (!) items in my box, #16. The pomegranate buffing beads did not sound remotely interesting to me last month, but everyone has been raving about them, so I'm kind of excited to try them out. I hope the shampoo and conditioner are as generous as the C.O. Bigelow samples I got a couple months ago, and not the little packets I have sometimes seen them send. I don't have curly hair, so I would definitely be willing to trade the Miss Jessie's Curly Meringue! I've never done any trading before, so I'll have to figure all that out!  Aaaaaand of course, there's fragrance as always, but when it's my 7th item, I find that I don't mind that much, haha. It seems like it can be treated as the "extra" here, which it _always_ should have been!


----------



## CRB882 (Mar 11, 2012)

I think I'm just going to hang onto my box. I really want to try the shampoo and conditioner. The other products I will probably try, but I may check out the trade thread, first. But thanks for the offer!





 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you willing to trade your entire box for my 2 Essie polishes? I wont know the colors until I get them but from what I have seen the color options are the pink, silver and gold. I really want box 11.


----------



## snllama (Mar 11, 2012)

I really wish I could have gotten box #8 or #17 this month.

I still have the TV box #4 up for trades! hint hint


----------



## mroxy0628 (Mar 11, 2012)

BabyMafalda, 

I am getting a Teen Vogue box even though I didn't want one.  I haven't received it yet, so I don't know my colors, but I might be willing to trade my Tarte LipSurgence for your One Love Organics Skin Savior.  Any interest?  If so, I'll contact you when I get my box and we can figure out if it would work.  I have swapped with SkyLola123 and it went well.  I also swap on Makeup Alley and have great feedback.  



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is number 10, I am not too happy!!!


----------



## snllama (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so beyond disappointed, not only did I not get the teen vogue box i signed up for, but I got one of the crappiest boxes in my opinion this month. :/
> 
> ...



pmed you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 11, 2012)

The Kerastase is actually REALLY nice! You should give it a shot because even though I have oily/wavy hair it worked wonders on my ends!
 



> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box #1 another CRAP BOX. What part of I HAVE CURLY HAIR do they not get...everything except possibly the polish is going up for trade. Hopefully I can get some oil blotters and curly hair stuff.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 11, 2012)

So after all of my inquiries into what might be in my box, I've decided not to go look even though It's supposedly posted now. I hope I get mine tomorrow (usually takes two days and mine shipped Saturday.) But what is it with USPS always showing that my package was sent North to Massachusetts when I live in PA three hours South of New York where the boxes ship from? Any way you stretch that, its seems like a waste of everyone's time!!! I really hope I get box number 8 solely for the Stretch mark cream, but I didn't realize they added stretch marks as a concern on the beauty profile until the day before mine shipped, so I think I'm too late for that one. Though if you hear through the grapevine that no one wants it, I will HAPPILY trade it or buy!!! It's sad that at 20 my wants are stretchmark cream over makeup. I want it to be the opposite!!!


----------



## sihaya (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ultracitrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are welcome to offer your trade on this thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread



Thanks!!


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 11, 2012)

I got box #4 and my polish was "Set in Stones" - the silver color. Love it!


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 11, 2012)

I got boxes 10 and `18.  I am bummed I didn't end up with a TV box like I wanted, but really wanted that hair powder so I am very excited about that.  That box also comes with the Harvey Prince Ageless, which was in my Dec box.  I love it though so I am not annoyed.  I have been planning on buying it.


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 11, 2012)

My March Box photo (I think it's box 9???) 




Perfume, meh, I have at least 3 dozen samples right now, who cares  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I hope the dry shampoo is a good sized sample - I've tried just about EVERY dry shampoo and either they don't work, or they do work but evaporate out of the can so fast I only get a few uses!

I'm all for trying a new acne product - you'd think at 29 I'd be in the clear (get it? haha I'm so lame) but no, my chin almost always has something going on, plus I have scarring so hopefully this does what it says!

LOVE TEA! love love love!

NEON NAIL POLISH!!!!!!! Yippeee!!!

Stilla eyeshadows are amazing, I'm just sad this is such a tiny sample.

Even though I didn't get everything I wanted, for $10, Birchbox =


----------



## RucheChic (Mar 11, 2012)

Finally got a box that I wanted #14 so excited.


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 11, 2012)

(I hope I didn't post this twice!)

Perfume - meh

Dry shampoo - I hope this is a good sized sample!

Juice Beauty Clearing Serum - has anyone tried this? Does it work?

Tea - I LOVE LOVE LOVE tea!!!

NEON NAIL POLISH!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Stilla - wish this wasn't such a teeny sample, but I do love their eyeshadows.

Even though I didn't get everything I wanted, for $10 Birchbox =



!!!!!
(My March Box contents photo - I think it's box 9???)


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 11, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



(My March Box contents photo - I think it's box 9???) The Juice blemish serum is awesome. Zits are gone or noticably better by a day and a half. This stuff is the only thing that cleared my little brother's zit he had on his chin for weeks!!


----------



## RayOfSunshine (Mar 11, 2012)

If anyone's interested, I'd like to switch box 6 for box 2.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting box #7 which is a big fat yawn for me. I think I'm going to spend my points and unsub from BB.


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 11, 2012)

I totally agree. I bought the full size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Juice blemish serum is awesome. Zits are gone or noticably better by a day and a half. This stuff is the only thing that cleared my little brother's zit he had on his chin for weeks!!


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 11, 2012)

But you opted in for the TV box right?  None of those have the products for curly hair that's in the others.  But I agree with the comment that Keratase products are great!



> Originally Posted by *Ampym* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box #1 another CRAP BOX. What part of I HAVE CURLY HAIR do they not get...everything except possibly the polish is going up for trade. Hopefully I can get some oil blotters and curly hair stuff.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 11, 2012)

kate spade new york Twirl - 3.4 fl oz
 ​  
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
 ​  
Twistband Hair Ties
 ​  
essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish
 ​  
tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint
 ​  
Twistband 12-pack
 ​ 
Tried to copy and paste the list of my box items but it highlighted one..not sure why! Anyway, Does anyone else have the twist bands listed twice? Do you think this is a mistake or did they put 13 bands in my box? lol


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 11, 2012)

> The Kerastase is actually REALLY nice! You should give it a shot because even though I have oily/wavy hair it worked wonders on my ends!
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 I agree - the Kerastase is a nice serum for smoothing ends. I have virgin hair that never gets straightened or blown dry so you don't need to be a ironing addict to benefit from it. It is a nice balance of cones and oils and a little goes a long way.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 11, 2012)

> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was 0.5180 lbs. Â


 Yay! That's EXACTLY how much mine weighs so I really hope I get the Lip Surgence!! You got an awesome color too!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ugh, my projected delivery date was March 10th but it didn't come so hopefully Monday!!


----------



## Ampym (Mar 11, 2012)

You are right Tamala, I didn't get box one it is box 7. Thanks for pointing this out.
 



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But you opted in for the TV box right?  None of those have the products for curly hair that's in the others.  But I agree with the comment that Keratase products are great!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting Box #2 and Box #21 and I'm happy and excited about both. 

Initially I wanted the TV box #1 for the Fresh Sugar Lip Balm, but after watching a couple of Youtube videos I really wanted to try the Tart lip stain, so I'm thrilled with that. My b'day is coming up, so I'll get the Fresh Sugar as my b'd gift from Sephora anyway.  I'm glad I'll get to try both of the Annik Goutal perfume samples, as I'm getting one in each box.  I've been wanting to try an Ahava product, so I'm happy for that, and I have already rec'd samples of th e Orofluido and Jouer, and love them both.  I purchased the full size Orofluido after trying it in last months Birchbox, and I was going to try to refill the little sample bottle with my full size to put in my gym bag, but now I dont have to. So, I'm delighted with both of my boxes!

Last month, I was less than thrilled when I initially saw my Birchbox, but after i rec'd it and tried the products, I couldnt have been any happier with it.  I purchased all the products except for one.  For $10.00, this is an amazing deal.


----------



## turtlegirl83 (Mar 11, 2012)

Long time lurker (and I mean LONG TIME - Like 6 or so months) First time poster!! 

I was really bummed I picked the TVBB at first -idk why- but I'm so glad I didn't get cold feet and opt out.   I thought I was getting box 1 bc I still don't have mine and that seemed to be the last TV box to ship out and despite the fact that I've been eying that Fresh Sugar balm for a bit I was super bummed bc I wanted the Tarte.  (Really lame for me to be bummed bc I've yet to have a box I didn't find use out of.  Even if it is months after I got the stuff eventually it all gets used!)  Well, after hours of page stalking I'm actually getting box 2!  Woot woot! 

So on with my question - Has anyone received the Pure Pearlfection?  I ask because I own only one Essie nail polish and it just so happens to be the Pure Pearlfection!  I specifically pointed out Shine of the Times at christmas time but when my husband went back to get it he must have had temporary insanity.  hahahaha  I LOVE the Pearlfection but I just don't see a need for two of them so I'm plotting schemes to get, well, any other color.  Just wondering what the chances of getting it again are.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2012)

Well I'm getting box #6 which includes:


Boscia Green Tea Blotting Linens
Kusmi Tea Paris - I Love My Detox Tea
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
Grandma Stelle's Hand Wash
Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream
stila Smoky Eye Shadow Palette

It's not a bad box HOWEVER I know the shadows are just a bit of shadow on a piece of paper so that's a dud, I had and used the Traditions by Nick Chavez I think from Testtube already. The rest I'm mildly interested in except the nail polish which I'll enjoy since I'm such a nail polish collector. It's not a bad box but it's not that fantastic either. Can't complain too much since it's really a decent box.

My middle and youngest daughters are getting box #4:


kate spade new york Twirl
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
Twistband Hair Ties
essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish
tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint

I know my girls will love the Twirl perfume (as evident by the fact they used mine already). The Kerastase I'm not sure if they'll like that but they'll love the hair ties. I know both will love their Essie polishes but only the youngest (13) will love the lip tint as the middle doesn't like lip products so I'll see if there's something in my stash she'll want to trade it for (most likely she'll want one of my polishes).

My eldest was signed up via a Teen Vogue link (not the opt in) yet is getting Box #10 instead:


Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm
Supergoop!Â® Sunscreen Swipesâ„¢
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
Color Club Neon Nail Polish

I know she'll like the Harvey Prince perfume since she used mine. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know she'll use the hair powder and I'll have to see if she wants to trade the beauty balm. I know she'll enjoy the sunscreen wipes since she's in track and will love the tea and nail polish. I think she'll enjoy 100% of the items in her box.


----------



## snllama (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *turtlegirl83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So on with my question - Has anyone received the Pure Pearlfection?  I ask because I own only one Essie nail polish and it just so happens to be the Pure Pearlfection!  I specifically pointed out Shine of the Times at christmas time but when my husband went back to get it he must have had temporary insanity.  hahahaha  I LOVE the Pearlfection but I just don't see a need for two of them so I'm plotting schemes to get, well, any other color.  Just wondering what the chances of getting it again are.



I haven't seen anyone from here get anything other than stone, gold, or the pink. I would have really wanted to try the pearl! But I think you will be in the clear. From what I've seen most people who got box 2 (including me) ended up with A Cut Above (pink). But you could always trade for the Stone if you dont get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 4. If it arrives, it was supposed to be here on the 9th and tracking on USPS still isn't updated from the 7th.

I hope I get the light pink Tarte and either the pink or the silver Essie. I wanted the other perfume, but maybe I can find a place that sells it and get a sample. Twirl has had good reviews though.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope I get the pink in my box 2, if I do I will consider keeping it. 
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey snllama- are the blotting papers in the box the full size, 100 sheets? 
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

I just calculated it, and Box # 2 is worth $52.67  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE BB!! 

And my other box, # 4, is at least 34.67, not including the Kerastase since I wont know how much the sample size is worth until I get it


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 11, 2012)

I might be willing to trade the Tarte for the blotting papers, since I really wanted the blotting papers, and Birchbox has been pretty bad on guessing good lipstick/gloss colors for me so far. I also may want to trade my Essie if I end up with a pink one...


----------



## turtlegirl83 (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anyone from here get anything other than stone, gold, or the pink. I would have really wanted to try the pearl! But I think you will be in the clear. From what I've seen most people who got box 2 (including me) ended up with A Cut Above (pink). But you could always trade for the Stone if you dont get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Hey thanks a bunch for your response!  I will be thrilled with any of those colors!  IDK if you've ever seen the Pearlfection irl but I don't think it looks like online pics of it look.  Its not very pearly to me - kinda just like a very very fine glitter topcoat.  My favorite combo is over a real pinky pink.  Kinda looks like birthday cake frosting!  LOL


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting box 2 which is exactly what I wanted but I hope I don't get Essie in A Cut Above, I was at target yesterday and the pink glitter bits are HUGE! I'd rather get it in As Gold As It Gets (flakey pieces, thinner than glitter chunks) or Shine Of The times (shiny cellophane flakes, but no one has gotten that one yet).


----------



## snllama (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just calculated it, and Box # 2 is worth $52.67  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE BB!!
> 
> And my other box, # 4, is at least 34.67, not including the Kerastase since I wont know how much the sample size is worth until I get it



First to answer your question there are 10 blotting sheets. And I figured out the value of my box 2 to be equal to 38.30, still a good value, but not quite as high.

I have all the values listed on my blog post: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/03/birchbox-march-2012-teen-vogue.html


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone know what the pink box is?  I've noticed their is a pink box every month.  Has anyone ever received a pink box?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know what the pink box is?  I've noticed their is a pink box every month.  Has anyone ever received a pink box?



Its the 13th box for annual subscribers. A kind of anniversary box I guess.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh, good old lucky # 13.  Thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Its the 13th box for annual subscribers. A kind of anniversary box I guess.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting box #2 as well.  If I get the pink glitter polish, I'll probably take it to CVS (I've seen those polishes there), and say I bought it for my neice but she already has that one, and exchange it for the more subtle gold flakey one.


----------



## sarahm (Mar 11, 2012)

So, I just checked my account only to find out I am getting box 10.  Ugh!  I opted in for the TV box so imagine my disappointment seeing that I didn't get one! 

I'm not thrilled with *any *of the products in my box this month!!!!!!!!  I'll probably either give the whole box away or simply throw it in the trash.

This is my 2nd month with BB and haven't had the "wow" factor.  Guess I'll give them another month or so before I decide if I want to cancel.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just checked my account only to find out I am getting box 10.  Ugh!  I opted in for the TV box so imagine my disappointment seeing that I didn't get one!
> 
> ...



Don't throw it away! I've got a handful of products I'd be willing to trade for almost everything in your box. I bet you could get lots of things you wanted for those samples.


----------



## kristbla (Mar 11, 2012)

My box is on its way.  It weighs .5470.   Anyone know which box this is???


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kristbla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is on its way.  It weighs .5470.   Anyone know which box this is???



If you log in to your birchbox account and click "box" it will tell you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahm (Mar 11, 2012)

I'd totally be willing to trade!


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 11, 2012)

> So, I just checked my account only to find out I am getting box 10.  Ugh!  I opted in for the TV box so imagine my disappointment seeing that I didn't get one!
> 
> I'm not thrilled with *any *of the products in my box this month!!!!!!!!  I'll probably either give the whole box away or simply throw it in the trash.
> 
> This is my 2nd month with BB and haven't had the "wow" factor.  Guess I'll give them another month or so before I decide if I want to cancel.


 Trade your samples here! https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread/


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 11, 2012)

Funny, I would have loved that box, though I understand your disapointment that its not a Teen Vogue box.  I always love getting nail polish, and that One Love Organics product is amazing. Lots of people would probably be happy to do a trade with you.   At least you'll get the points for reviewing your samples. 

 



> Originally Posted by *sarahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just checked my account only to find out I am getting box 10.  Ugh!  I opted in for the TV box so imagine my disappointment seeing that I didn't get one!
> 
> ...


----------



## benefitbabe90 (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting Box #1, and I'm completely thrilled.

In December, I had expressed how bummed I'd been with Birchbox and how I never got anything I liked in any box I recieved. Since then, I have consistently loved my box, so I'm very glad I didn't cancel. Now that I know what it feels like to get products I really wanted, I'll be more likely to stick by BB when my 'not so likeable' boxes come around.

I really did want Tarte lipsurgence, but I think I wanted the Fresh Lip Treatment just as bad, if not more. I've actually wanted to buy it several times, so I'm glad that I didn't. Also, I was pretty annoyed I never got the e-mail to opt in for a Teen Vogue box, so I'm glad I ended up getting in anyways.

And I seem to be the only one happy to get the pink polish lol, but it's the one I wanted.

Very happy!


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am getting box #9, should be here tomorrow or tuesday, anyone willing to trade it for box#10 OR #14, I don't HATE my box, but I was REALLY hoping for the OneLove stuff. Let me know. I won't be getting it until Tuesday-ish.


----------



## Jwls750 (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny, I would have loved that box, though I understand your disapointment that its not a Teen Vogue box.  I always love getting nail polish, and that One Love Organics product is amazing. Lots of people would probably be happy to do a trade with you.   At least you'll get the points for reviewing your samples.





> Originally Posted by *sarahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd totally be willing to trade!


Sarahm I will trade with you! Just sent you a PM.

EDIT: That didn't work out /: Anyone else?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

oh.. I was calculating it as if they gave us 100 sheets not 10... thanks for the info! 
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 11, 2012)

same thing happened to me..  i opted in for tv and got box #18..  

 



> Originally Posted by *sarahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just checked my account only to find out I am getting box 10.  Ugh!  I opted in for the TV box so imagine my disappointment seeing that I didn't get one!
> 
> ...


----------



## benefitbabe90 (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone know the size of the Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Treatment they sent out?


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 11, 2012)

I was a little disapointed I didnt get the One Love Organics product too, but I had been wanting to try an Ahava product and I love getting face creams, and I'm getting the Ahava face cream, so thats a win, even if it isnt the One Love Organics. 

If anyone is interested, One Love Organics has a kit on thier website called "Little Luxuries" for $39. that includes travel sizes of One Love Organic Skin Saviour Balm, Microderma scub/mask, the foaming cleanser and the shammy wash cloth thing.  Since I want to try the balm and the other products look good too, and I'm not recieving it in my birchbox, I might splurge and purchase the kit from One Love Organics website.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 11, 2012)

I know 39.00 is probably a lot or $ for travel sizes, but I really want to try this brand.  I am really happy with both my Birchboxes though.  I know there are going to be products that I covet that I wont be getting in my box, and I'm ok with that.  I dont want to spend the 68.00 for the full size on the Birchbox website without trying it first though.
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a little disapointed I didnt get the One Love Organics product too, but I had been wanting to try an Ahava product and I love getting face creams, and I'm getting the Ahava face cream, so thats a win, even if it isnt the One Love Organics.
> 
> If anyone is interested, One Love Organics has a kit on thier website called "Little Luxuries" for $39. that includes travel sizes of One Love Organic Skin Saviour Balm, Microderma scub/mask, the foaming cleanser and the shammy wash cloth thing.  Since I want to try the balm and the other products look good too, and I'm not recieving it in my birchbox, I might splurge and purchase the kit from One Love Organics website.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tip!
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was a little disapointed I didnt get the One Love Organics product too, but I had been wanting to try an Ahava product and I love getting face creams, and I'm getting the Ahava face cream, so thats a win, even if it isnt the One Love Organics.
> 
> If anyone is interested, One Love Organics has a kit on thier website called "Little Luxuries" for $39. that includes travel sizes of One Love Organic Skin Saviour Balm, Microderma scub/mask, the foaming cleanser and the shammy wash cloth thing.  Since I want to try the balm and the other products look good too, and I'm not recieving it in my birchbox, I might splurge and purchase the kit from One Love Organics website.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *benefitbabe90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know the size of the Fresh Sugar Rose Lip Treatment they sent out?




If it's the same size as the one that came in my Test Tube prize, which I won last year, it would be roughly 1/2 the size of a full size version. I want to say mine is 0.07 oz. Full size is 0.15 oz.

Ok, it's not 0.07 oz, it's 0.08 oz.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just checked my account only to find out I am getting box 10.  Ugh!  I opted in for the TV box so imagine my disappointment seeing that I didn't get one!
> 
> ...


Why would you not at least try the products before tossing $10 in the trash?  The items I am least excited about often become my favorite.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 11, 2012)

So I got TV Box 1 and Box 22.  I didn't receive them yet so I don't know nail polish colors yet.

I think I'd be happier about my boxes if I didn't know what was in the other boxes (it's completely a case of the grass is always greener....).  So for TV Box 1, I already have a Fresh Rose lip balm.  But I really do like it so I know I'll use it--still a Tarte would've been fun to play with.  For  Box 22, it's kinda my own fault. I should have used my existing acct to get a regular BB and signed up for a TV acct when I had the chance.  Instead, I signed up for a new account for the regular BB and got a mix of old and new.  Good news is that all the items I received are not ones I'd previously received.   I'm excited about the Orofluido that everyone is raving about.  

All in all, I think I'm pretty happy with the stuff I got. And there's always the excitement of the next bag!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how many of the Boscia blotting linens are coming in the boxes? Is it the full size 100 sheets?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how many of the Boscia blotting linens are coming in the boxes? Is it the full size 100 sheets?



25 sheets.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 11, 2012)

thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacinta (Mar 11, 2012)

I took my silver color to Target tonight to exchange "without a receipt."  I traded for the pink!  They gave me $8 on a Target card, so technically I could have gotten anything I wanted, but I was really into the pink color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In other words, if anyone is not satisfied with their color, skip paying shipping to trade with someone else, just head on over to Target  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anyone from here get anything other than stone, gold, or the pink. I would have really wanted to try the pearl! But I think you will be in the clear. From what I've seen most people who got box 2 (including me) ended up with A Cut Above (pink). But you could always trade for the Stone if you dont get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 11, 2012)

i got the silver essie nail polish in box 4


----------



## snllama (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I took my silver color to Target tonight to exchange "without a receipt."  I traded for the pink!  They gave me $8 on a Target card, so technically I could have gotten anything I wanted, but I was really into the pink color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 awesome. then Im going to go ahead and do that! Maybe they have the mint candy color that I've been dying for!


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten box 4 yet, I want to know what polish seems to be the routine on box 4.



the silver polish


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 11, 2012)

i have that box and they only put one hair tie in my box



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 11, 2012)

I did the same thing.  I should have opted out of the TV with my first account and opted in with the new account. I'm getting box 21. I'm happy with it. I'm just really glad I'm not getting box 23 with the stick-on eye liner!  I am getting a couple of things I rec'd in my other box last month, but its things I like and dont mind getting a second time around, and there are a few new products to try, so its ok.  The TV box is fantastic.

 



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I got TV Box 1 and Box 22.  I didn't receive them yet so I don't know nail polish colors yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope I get my box before they run out of the Essie color I really want! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took my silver color to Target tonight to exchange "without a receipt."  I traded for the pink!  They gave me $8 on a Target card, so technically I could have gotten anything I wanted, but I was really into the pink color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In other words, if anyone is not satisfied with their color, skip paying shipping to trade with someone else, just head on over to Target  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 11, 2012)

Since I have the 2 accounts now, I'm wondering what the chances are of getting 2 of the same boxes at some point?  I hope if that happens, its a really good one!


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 11, 2012)

I am getting Box 10 and am pretty happy about it. As a user of Bare Minerals I really wanted to try the One Love Organics. I also love citrus scents so I'm looking forward to the sample scent. I welcome a new polish color also although I was not crazy about the color of the Zoya color I received in January. I guess the only thing I'm not "crazy" about is tea, not b/c I won't drink it but b/c I'd rather have a skin or make up sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 12, 2012)

That is so exciting to know!

What did you tell Target? That you had lost the receipt?
 



> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I took my silver color to Target tonight to exchange "without a receipt."  I traded for the pink!  They gave me $8 on a Target card, so technically I could have gotten anything I wanted, but I was really into the pink color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In other words, if anyone is not satisfied with their color, skip paying shipping to trade with someone else, just head on over to Target  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Mar 12, 2012)

I just can't do that. If I hate a color, I'll give it away, but I just (not slagging anyone else, this is MY belief for ME) don't feel ethical about returning an item to a place where I did not purchase it.


----------



## jbird1175 (Mar 12, 2012)

Question: one of my friends just got notified last week that she will start getting boxes sent to her (when she subscribed she was put on a wait list). do you think she will get a box for March? she hasn't gotten a shipping notification for this month yet...


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, I think this is my box too. My splurge is also skin care, so I was really looking forward to the One Love Organic Skin Savior. Very confused on why they would not include that.

I am pretty excited to try the Juice Blemish stuff, and the Lulu hair stuff, but I always use baby powder and that works for me. 

  I really hate nail polish. I NEVER paint my nails and wouldn't wear neon blue. I guess I can trade with someone or give it to my roommate. 
I just wish they would listen to our profiles more. I guess if anyone wants to trade for anything in Box 9, let me know :]



> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting #9.  Weight was 0.5050, in case you're wondering, which is reflective of the number of packet samples.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 12, 2012)

If you like box 9 I would be happy to do a trade :] That was my ideal box! Skin care, skin care and more skincare! 
 



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is number 10, I am not too happy!!!


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 12, 2012)

If you like box 9 I would be happy to do a trade :] That was my ideal box! Skin care, skin care and more skincare! 
 



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is number 10, I am not too happy!!!


----------



## calexxia (Mar 12, 2012)

You know, we always talk about how we don't like it when they don't pay attention to our profiles when selecting our boxes, which IS relevant when it comes to skin type/color and hair type, but....

I don't actually mind when there are products in my boxes that I wouldn't have thought of trying--for me, that's part of the fun, trying to come out of my comfort zone a little bit.


----------



## meaganola (Mar 12, 2012)

My aunt has noticed something:  The last nail polish she received was Zoya Megan (they clearly spelled the name wrong), and now it looks like she's getting Color Club Age of Aquarius.   She is clearly getting things that the universe intended for me, her Aquarian niece named Meagan. Fortunately, I see her at least twice a week, and she is perfectly happy to give these things to me (unless she's getting the other blue in the collection because that's the sort of color she likes for pedicures), so it's like I get two Birchboxes a month but only have to pay for one!

One thing I would like to change:  The perfume samples.  I can't wear alcohol-based perfumes (scented lotions, shampoos, etc., are fine.  Hell, I wear perfume oil on a daily basis.  It seems to be the alcohol that is the issue for me), and that's what all of these are.  I just hand them over to my aunt, and even she is getting too many now.  It would be fantastic if we could go on a no-perfume-samples list like magazines do for their subscribers who can't handle fragrance samples in their magazines.

(And now that she knows about swapping her stuff, I may be acting as an intermediary for her to rehome some of *her* stuff.  That will probably happen once _Game of Thrones_ starts back up and we make an *event night* out of watching that show.)


----------



## glamigirl (Mar 12, 2012)

> I just can't do that. If I hate a color, I'll give it away, but I just (not slagging anyone else, this is MY belief for ME) don't feel ethical about returning an item to a place where I did not purchase it.


 Same here.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just can't do that. If I hate a color, I'll give it away, but I just (not slagging anyone else, this is MY belief for ME) don't feel ethical about returning an item to a place where I did not purchase it.


 Honestly, the stores don't care. They're not out any product, because you're essentially just trading one. I worked retail and the only way it would ever make a difference is if it wasn't the exact same product. 

But I can see how it could bother people to do that. *shrug* 

I am really hoping I get the gold color. Silver doesn't go with my skintone at all. But we'll see! My box was supposed to get here on the 9th, and same as other people have said, the tracking hasn't updated at all. So I really am hoping it shows up tomorrow! My regular birchboxes tracking hasn't updated at all.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 12, 2012)

She can log into Birchbox.com and click 'box'..it will say if she was sent a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: one of my friends just got notified last week that she will start getting boxes sent to her (when she subscribed she was put on a wait list). do you think she will get a box for March? she hasn't gotten a shipping notification for this month yet...


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also figured out $38.30, on my blog. Then again, I didn't add in the $10 coupons that were included. yanelib, did you add those in or something?

ETA: I see that you calculated for the full-size blotting sheets, that's what I get for answering as I catch up! haha.

Still, $38 is AWESOME for a box you only paid $10 for. I love Birchbox!


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm getting two boxes which were supposed to arrive on the 9th &amp; 10th. I just checked the tracking &amp; they are finally in CA. I'm hoping to get them tomorrow or Tuesday. I'm not sure why they give an estimated delivery date that is so far off? It was the same way for me last month &amp; with other shipments that use this same company. If I were a shipping company &amp; I knew that I would deliver a package on the 15th I would give an estimated delivery date of the 17th. That way when you got it on the 15th you the customer would feel like they had received it early. Also, if something had happened &amp; I wasn't able to deliver it on the 15th I would have a couple days to get it there "on time."

If I had checked my shipping notices &amp; saw an estimated delivery for the 13th &amp; 14th I wouldn't think anything of it but seeing it being for the 9th &amp; 10th &amp; still not having it makes me a little irked. It makes me feel like the shipping company is slacking &amp; not meeting their standards.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't feel right today when a CVS product that was supposed to be priced at 49.99 was ringing up for 9.99, either, especially since the purchase then generated a $10 gift card to the store. I'm just odd. I don't mind a legit deal, I just have a weird type of ethics that only applies to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And since the only retail I worked was overseas, I dunno how it is in America. Where I worked, we could NOT send products back to the manufacturer, so any damaged items (and since beauty products were not supposed to be resold unless they were still sealed, had to be considered damaged) came out of the store's budget. When damages got too high, there was no money available to mark down items that weren't moving. Like I said, I don't know if this is how things are done in America, as I haven't worked retail here.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah, I work in retail and have this mentality too. It's not like I'm returning the nail polish for an $8 store credit and buying something else with it, which would give me $8. I am simply switching the color. No loss on their part. 

People do return products in far worse conditions and expect more out of it. I don't even mind when people do this, I just mind when people throw a fit and/or get angry to get what they want. 
 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## o0jeany0o (Mar 12, 2012)

Each store/company is ran differently. Where I work, our store doesn't get penalized for getting returns that are damaged. Everything is sent back to the manufacturer. Mark downs are going to happen no matter what, it's company wide so it doesn't effect individual stores. My store/company cares a lot more about customer satisfaction than money it loses through damages/returns. 

I think if it is a big enough company/franchise, they probably don't care (unless you're massively scamming them out of money, which we're not).
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And since the only retail I worked was overseas, I dunno how it is in America. Where I worked, we could NOT send products back to the manufacturer, so any damaged items (and since beauty products were not supposed to be resold unless they were still sealed, had to be considered damaged) came out of the store's budget. When damages got too high, there was no money available to mark down items that weren't moving. Like I said, I don't know if this is how things are done in America, as I haven't worked retail here.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for understanding why I feel the way that I do....and I'm not judging anyone else's actions, because there is logic in your position as well. I just gotta not do those thing that don't feel right for me, you know?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just can't do that. If I hate a color, I'll give it away, but I just (not slagging anyone else, this is MY belief for ME) don't feel ethical about returning an item to a place where I did not purchase it.



I feel the same way, calexxia


----------



## Steffi (Mar 12, 2012)

Also keep in mind Essie packages things differently for drug stores than they do places like Ulta etc.  SOME drug stores may know the difference and won't let you exchange. Same product, different packaging kind of deal.  The drug store versions have the Essie printed in white on the side.

That said, I don't know if we get the salon bottle or the drug store bottle in the boxes as mine hasn't arrived yet.  If I don't like it there's a ton of polish swap groups on Facebook, I could easily switch it for something I -do- like there.


----------



## Chelsea Steiner (Mar 12, 2012)

I am SO disappointed with my box--to the point of being kind of angry.
No makeup products, and one repeat.

I'm getting the EyeRock liner strips AGAIN, a perfume sample, Fashion tape, nail polish removal wipes, Juice Blemish clearing cleanser, and the orofluido elixir.

So disappointed. This is my first truly awful box, and I am very displeased. No makeup samples from a makeup sample subscription service? That's just not alright. And a repeat from LAST month that has still gone unused? C'mon Birchbox! 
And I never received an email to opt into the Teen Vogue box. Which sucks, because I am a nailpolish and lipstain junkie. Awesome.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Chelsea Steiner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO disappointed with my box--to the point of being kind of angry.
> 
> ...


That sucks! But I mean, I'm sure they WILL consider the liners to be a makeup item, since, liner is makeup.

I would reach out to them and let them know you're dissatisfied with getting the repeat...especially one from last month. I'm sure they will do what they can to make things right for you!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 12, 2012)

Good morning, Mdiest12!!!

Thank you, but I already use some of the products in box 9!!

Best of luck!
 



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you like box 9 I would be happy to do a trade :] That was my ideal box! Skin care, skin care and more skincare!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Chelsea Steiner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO disappointed with my box--to the point of being kind of angry.
> 
> ...


They aren't a "make up sample subscription service", though. And if you ask birchbox, they would qualify the eyerock as make up.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 12, 2012)

Still no box. I do not understand for the life of  me why it has to go to MA. First... I sooner could have walked into the office and picked one up lol. 

Anyway, The contents of my box are listed on the site. I am a bit confused.. 

It is allowing me to leave feedback for a 12 pack of hair ties as well as a 3 pack. Does this mean that I am getting 2 elastics? Obviously they wouldn't send out 15 of them in one box, that would be crazy. The only thing that I am looking forward to is the mattifying gel. There is a lipgloss by Tart, or something like that, not really interested as I am not much of a gloss user. Some frenchie sounding perfume which will most likely sit in my drawer. Am I upset? Nope! I think of it like Christmas every month. You can't expect every gift to be what you want  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

btw, this is the TV box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

At least one of my boxes will be delivered to me today, the other one hasnt updated since the 10th so there's a chance I will get that one as well. I am soo excited


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Was this your first box or the first box on this account? The first box is sometimes a "welcome" box that is filled with an assortment of past items. If it's not the first box on that account then I would call customer service and tell them you got a repeat. If you created a second account, and this is the first box on that account, there really isn't much you can do, but keep in mind that you wont ever get the welcome box again.






 



> Originally Posted by *Chelsea Steiner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO disappointed with my box--to the point of being kind of angry.
> No makeup products, and one repeat.
> ...


----------



## Lindzluv (Mar 12, 2012)

This is my first time posting but I've stalked this group for a few months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I received the Teen Vogue box 4 this month and am very happy! I got the Essie polish in gold, not the best for my skintone but it's ok. Also my Tarte lid was extremely hard to get off!! Mine was in the Matte shade "lucky". Does anyone who got the shade "amused" know if it's more moisturizing then the matte ones?


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 12, 2012)

Hey guys I have a quick question...my box shipped on Saturday and today it is still saying there is no tracking information available.  Is this normal or do I need to call birchbox or ups?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys I have a quick question...my box shipped on Saturday and today it is still saying there is no tracking information available.  Is this normal or do I need to call birchbox or ups?



Usually it takes 24 business hours, so its probably fine.


----------



## KyleeLane (Mar 12, 2012)

My box was stated to be here Friday. Still not here and no update at all. Grrrr. Has it been confirmed that they changed their shipping procedures? Usually I get my box exactly when it says I will. 

I am getting TV box #2 Does anyone know if it looks like it is coming with the pink polish/bright pink tarte?? I want the vibrant pinks soooo bad.


----------



## automaticeyesx (Mar 12, 2012)

Updated shipping as of this morning. My box is finally out for delivery after a March 9th expected date!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 12, 2012)

> My box was stated to be here Friday. Still not here and no update at all. Grrrr. Has it been confirmed that they changed their shipping procedures? Usually I get my box exactly when it says I will.
> 
> I am getting TV box #2 Does anyone know if it looks like it is coming with the pink polish/bright pink tarte?? I want the vibrant pinks soooo bad.


 Mine also said it'd be here Friday and no box yet. It finally updated yesterday tho and looks like I'll get it tomorrow


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 12, 2012)

I always tell myself I'd swap at a store that carried something even if I didn't purchase it there.. but I haven't yet, I think it makes me feel bad too.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Mar 12, 2012)

So I am out in Austin for #SXSW, and in Birchbox has done an amazing job dolling up the bathrooms

at some of the major parties! This was last night's at the Path party and Kenechi, and in addition to 

the products here, they had samples galore! shu emura hair oil, tatcha blotting papers jouer bb lipgloss 

and some others! It was totally super cute! They even did the mens restroom with "Birchbox Man" I didn't manage

to snap a pic of the decals on the mirrors, but they were super cute as well. Loved it.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

Yay my teen vogue box is here! I want to rip into it at my desk but will my coworkers look at me funny? lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So I am out in Austin for #SXSW, and in Birchbox has done an amazing job dolling up the bathrooms
> ...


That is so cute!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

OK, I opened it. I got the gold polish and the matte tarte...any tips on opening the tarte so as not to ruin it? The lid did NOT come off easily and I'm afraid to pull too hard.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

Check out what I got! Box 2 and I am keeping everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



The Tarte in color 'Peaceful' is more nude than orange, and sheer. I am wearing it now and I love how moisturizing it is. 

I love the Essie in color A Cut Above. I like the perfume sample, am wearing that now as well. And I will even get use out of the Twistband, and I am glad it was not in a neon color.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm so jelly of your Tarte! I wanted that color and I haven't seen anyone else on here get it! I am getting the fresh lip balm in my TV box....figures since I am already getting it for my bday this month.....lol I'm not complaining though both of my boxes have amazing stuff in them this month. I just wish they would hurry up and get here already!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check out what I got! Box 2 and I am keeping everything in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 12, 2012)

Just got my box #4 with Essie As Gold As It Gets, and it's the bottle with the white printed letters on the side, same as the drug store. The last time I returned polish to Walgreens without a receipt, I told them my husband had picked it up but I already had the color...and I didn't want to hurt his feelings by asking him for the receipt so I could return it, so they let me exchange it for another color no problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also received the Tarte in Lucky.



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also keep in mind Essie packages things differently for drug stores than they do places like Ulta etc.  SOME drug stores may know the difference and won't let you exchange. Same product, different packaging kind of deal.  The drug store versions have the Essie printed in white on the side.
> 
> That said, I don't know if we get the salon bottle or the drug store bottle in the boxes as mine hasn't arrived yet.  If I don't like it there's a ton of polish swap groups on Facebook, I could easily switch it for something I -do- like there.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Mar 12, 2012)

I grabbed mine with both hands and slowly twisted the cap until it eased off



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I opened it. I got the gold polish and the matte tarte...any tips on opening the tarte so as not to ruin it? The lid did NOT come off easily and I'm afraid to pull too hard.


----------



## duckygirl (Mar 12, 2012)

i wasn't that impressed with my regular birchbox ( box 9) this month. i really wanted some of those miss jessies curly hair products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well guess its off to the trade forum...


----------



## MissMonica (Mar 12, 2012)

I also wasn't super thrilled with my regular Birchbox this month (or last month).  However, last month I got the Vichy box and this month I also got the Teen Vogue box.  The combinations have made me pretty happy.  Plus, I just love having all the boxes waiting for me when I get home from work.  It cracks my family up--they like to joke that I'm sending myself gifts, which I guess, essentially I am--but, hey, mostly what's inside the boxes are a surprise! 

My Tarte (Lucky) was also impossible to open--I had to have my boyfriend get open it for me.  He just pulled really hard on the lid--just don't twist the bottom!  The Lucky color is pretty bright pink, but I combined it with the Revolutions lip gloss I got in this month's Green Grab Bag and it mellows it out and makes it quite pretty.

I personally thought the selections for the Teen Vogue were pretty perfect for the audience they were (probably) aiming towards.  Me at 16 would have loved the box I got--pink lip gloss, silver glitter nail polish, kate spade perfume, and hair oil (I think calling the silver band tied in a knot a "hair tie" is stretching the imagination a bit, but whatever).  I hope they continue to create "specialty" boxes like this one!


----------



## Janine Voegt (Mar 12, 2012)

I considered canceling BB last month but I thought I'll wait &amp; see what the TV box will be like. I signed up for the TV box on the 2/21. I haven't received my box yet but I can see the March box on my account &amp; it's not a TV box. It's another box with bs samples (hair oil, face scrub - just like any other month)

I am really mad. Why did I sign up for the extra box when I don't receive it? I would have canceled already. BB's response "Your March Birchbox is still full of great Birchbox approved products that adhere to your Beauty Profile and will make you feel beautiful for Spring."

One of my friends didn't even wanted the Teen Vogue Box &amp; didn't sign up for it &amp; even she got the box. Doesn't make sense to me why I sign up &amp; don't get it.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 12, 2012)

> I considered canceling BB last month but I thought I'll wait &amp; see what the TV box will be like. I signed up for the TV box on the 2/21. I haven't received my box yet but I can see the March box on my account &amp; it's not a TV box. It's another box with bs samples (hair oil, face scrub - just like any other month)
> 
> I am really mad. Why did I sign up for the extra box when I don't receive it? I would have canceled already. BB's response "Your March Birchbox is still full of great Birchbox approved products that adhere to your Beauty Profile and will make you feel beautiful for Spring."
> 
> One of my friends didn't even wanted the Teen Vogue Box &amp; didn't sign up for it &amp; even she got the box. Doesn't make sense to me why I sign up &amp; don't get it.


 Lol @ "products that adhere to your beauty profile." My box has stuff that's pretty close to the opposite of what's on my profile.


----------



## lillybunny (Mar 12, 2012)

I REALLY wanted the TV box, but my email is my mom's since I'm a teen. Apparently the email got deleted so I couldn't get it. I was soooo upset. I feel like I have really bad luck with BB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Janine Voegt (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol @ "products that adhere to your beauty profile." My box has stuff that's pretty close to the opposite of what's on my profile.



I had a lot of stuff that had nothing to with my profile (eg. really dark Powder from Laura Geller - my profile says light).


----------



## shoplessjess (Mar 12, 2012)

I should be receiving box 4 today or tomorrow! The items in it look good! 

For those who got the Vichy box, I was excited to discover that I also got some deluxe Vichy samples from Allure last week! I think I had filled out a survey related to oily skin/acne, and I got a cleanser sample and I think a moisturizing one. Did anyone else receive this? I'll try to remember to take a photo and post it.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone received TV box #3?? If so, which shade of the Tarte did you get? I am curious which color Tarte might be in my box. I think I would like them all : ) I am very fair though, so wondering if the light pink or nude one would wash me out. I could always layer them with a gloss over the top though. Either way I am so excited! Between the Essie and the Tarte my box is worth at least $32, I have no idea what the value of the mattifying gel is yet, but I am really excited about that item as well.

Also, I know some people think the hair ties are a joke, but I LOVE them! Give them a shot before you dismiss it as junk, because I tried them out the first time I got one in my box and fell in love. They are the only hair ties I use now.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received TV box #3?? If so, which shade of the Tarte did you get? I am curious which color Tarte might be in my box. I think I would like them all : ) I am very fair though, so wondering if the light pink or nude one would wash me out. I could always layer them with a gloss over the top though. Either way I am so excited! Between the Essie and the Tarte my box is worth at least $32, I have no idea what the value of the mattifying gel is yet, but I am really excited about that item as well.
> 
> Also, I know some people think the hair ties are a joke, but I LOVE them! Give them a shot before you dismiss it as junk, because I tried them out the first time I got one in my box and fell in love. They are the only hair ties I use now.


I got box number 4 and it had the light pink one in it - Lucky.  I am EXTREMELY fair skinned and I was surprised at how good it looked on me.  I was very pleasantly surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 12, 2012)

That makes me feel so much better! I always have trouble picking out nude or light colored lip products because I end up looking dead lol.

 



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box number 4 and it had the light pink one in it - Lucky.  I am EXTREMELY fair skinned and I was surprised at how good it looked on me.  I was very pleasantly surprised  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amygab1126 (Mar 12, 2012)

This is my first box after re-subscribing (well, being wait-listed for a couple months and THEN re-subscribing) and I'm not happy. I got Box 9. The nail polish I got is neon aqua ("Age of Aquarius"), so I'll never ever wear it. I'm disappointed the Stila eyeshadow is just one of those cards with powder stuck on it - I hate those things. Then again, I also already own Stila palettes that contain all of these shades (especially "Kitten" - they put that in everything!). I'll use the Juice Beauty cleanser, and that's almost a week's worth, so that's kinda cool - but not exciting.The Lulu Organics hair powder is a dud for me. I have fine hair, but I can't stand dry shampoo. I'll drink the tea - I do like green tea. I won't get pissed and drop this subscription right away like I did in September, but I'd rather have ten bucks than this stuff sitting on my kitchen counter right now.


----------



## bchecks (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm so disappointed! I'm getting box #23...which looks like leftovers of last month? I'd give anything for some nail polish!


----------



## Chelsea Steiner (Mar 12, 2012)

I believe this is my seventh or eighth box--I'm pretty sure I signed up in August. 

As for the makeup subscription service comment--I've always viewed it as a beauty/makeup subscription service. Perhaps foolishly, but jeez! The box I'm getting SUCKS. 
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was this your first box or the first box on this account? The first box is sometimes a "welcome" box that is filled with an assortment of past items. If it's not the first box on that account then I would call customer service and tell them you got a repeat. If you created a second account, and this is the first box on that account, there really isn't much you can do, but keep in mind that you wont ever get the welcome box again.


----------



## Ultracitrus (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amygab1126* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first box after re-subscribing (well, being wait-listed for a couple months and THEN re-subscribing) and I'm not happy. I got Box 9. The nail polish I got is neon aqua ("Age of Aquarius"), so I'll never ever wear it.


I have three Zoya polishes that I'm looking to trade: Maura, Dove &amp; Noel (Maura &amp; Dove are full-sized, Noel is 1/2 sized). I'd love to trade one for your Age of Aquaruis, if you're interested. PM me if you are!


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Mar 12, 2012)

I just got my box today and it was box #2. I signed up for the TV box because of the Essie and the hopes of getting makeup and I am very pleased. Even though I am 24 and clearly not going to a prom, I will use all of the things in this month's box.


_Essie Nailpolish in the silver color (Set in Stones)_ 
_Tarte LipTint in Joy (It looks pretty orange in the tube, but on the lips it is a pretty sheer coral color)_

_Shiseido Blotting Papers_

_Annick Goutal Petite Cherie Fragrance _

_Twistband Hair Tie_ in grey (I got this another Birchbox and it was just ok for me, but I always have a hairtie in my car and my purse as backup so this will be going in my purse)

Overall, I am incredibly pleased with this month's box!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope I get the Joy in my other Birch Box, I love Coral shades


----------



## heyitsrilee (Mar 12, 2012)

My box just arrived! I was really bummed when I never received an email asking me whether or not I wanted to opt in to the TV box (I am 22 so I was really excited to get some fun, sparkly stuff from TV), so imagine my surprise when I got a box with Teen Vogue on the front anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Super happy!

I received box #2:



​ ​ This is the box I wanted the most so I am very excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you all get great boxes also.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm still sad I won't be getting a Tarte.  I'm getting box 1.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Box was supposed to be here today but it's still in PA.  Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I got my second TV box at home, the perfume vial was completely shattered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also my Tarte, this one in Lucky was completely stuck at the top!! I emailed BB already hoping they will send me another of both.. but I highly doubt it. I am so upset. I really liked the Tarte color too... I guess I am lucky I had no problems at all with contents in my first box.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

*BAD birchbox experience..  first they say on facebook everyone that opted in IS getting a TV box.. *

*then i am told via live chat to let the rep know if i got the TV box or it would be fixed..  i let them know i didnt get it and get the email response below..  meanwhile.. some of the products are dupes already! my 6th box and i am getting dupes?  i dont want anymore kearstase hair serum!!!  im not happy..  i dont know how to word my beauty profile to get them to stop sending me freaking face cream!




*

Dear Dena,

 
Thank you very much for being in touch with this information. I spoke with my manager, and unfortunately we are not able to ship additional Teen Vogue boxes or exchange March boxes for Teen Vogue boxes. Opting in to receive the Teen Vogue box did not 100 % guarantee receipt of one, as the box was a limited edition offering and we only had a finite quantity. We could only accommodate so many customers' preferences-- for those we were not able to accommodate, like yourself, we did our best to allocate a regular monthly Birchbox that fit your Beauty Profile and that we hoped you would enjoy just as much!
  We know that a lot of our customers were extremely excited about the Teen Vogue box this month, and we regret that we weren't able to give one to everyone who wanted one. However, I do hope that you enjoy your March Birchbox-- we do have some offerings this month that we're really excited to share with you (the Color Club polish you received is one of my all-time favorites).  
Please let me know if you have any questions about this, Deena, or if there is anything else I can do. Have a great week.
  xo


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

they screwed up ROYALLY!  i was guaranteed a TV box and DIDNT get it..  then they tell me theres no guarantee.  they need to change thier wording to opt in for a CHANCE to get this alternate box in the future..  theres ALOT of unhappy people right now.. me being their #1 most pi$$ed off customer..  all i wanted was pink glitter polish and a lip stain.. 



> Originally Posted by *Janine Voegt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I considered canceling BB last month but I thought I'll wait &amp; see what the TV box will be like. I signed up for the TV box on the 2/21. I haven't received my box yet but I can see the March box on my account &amp; it's not a TV box. It's another box with bs samples (hair oil, face scrub - just like any other month)
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *BAD birchbox experience..  first they say on facebook everyone that opted in IS getting a TV box.. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Hollie Prince (Mar 12, 2012)

So I received my Birchbox and I got the TARTE lipSurgence but I was hoping for the FRESH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But I do think it was a great Birchbox!


----------



## Hollie Prince (Mar 12, 2012)

I got the TARTE in amused if you wanted to trade?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still sad I won't be getting a Tarte.  I'm getting box 1.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Box was supposed to be here today but it's still in PA.  Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## juk723 (Mar 12, 2012)

Not sure if this question was already answered, but is the Teen Vogue box going to continue for subsequent months? Or was this month the only month for it?


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 12, 2012)

> Not sure if this question was already answered, but is the Teen Vogue box going to continue for subsequent months? Or was this month the only month for it?


 This was the only month


----------



## juk723 (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, thanks!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

i have NO IDEA...   im just irritated cuz not only did i not get one. and wanted anyone of the 4..  i end up with dupes!  and neon nail color is a dime a dozen so i certainly wasnt impressed with pink neon.. however pink glitter and lip stain would have impressed the hell out of me! i posted the extra crap i have and NOBODY wants it!  thats bad!  guess ill sell the stuff on ebay .. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How is it that people who didn't want one ended up with one then? Yeah,  this is not good.


----------



## amandabear (Mar 12, 2012)

Try twisting the cap while you pull on it - that seemed to work for mine.

I got the gold Essie polish (which is the one I wanted, so yay!) and the Tarte in Lucky - I would've preferred the Fresh, honestly. I love Tarte but it's matte and I hate matte lip stuff. I'm hoping I can trade someone for another color. All in all, this was my first box and I loved it - talk about a great introduction to Birchbox!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I opened it. I got the gold polish and the matte tarte...any tips on opening the tarte so as not to ruin it? The lid did NOT come off easily and I'm afraid to pull too hard.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 12, 2012)

Just sent this email to Birchbox: Thanks for your reply.Â  As for the Teen Vogue box opt-in, it's like sending out party invitations to everyone you know, and then when everyone shows up, saying sorry....there isn't room for everyone. Why invite more people to get a box than available quantities? And if there aren't enough boxes for those who want one, why would you send them to those who don't opt-in? I've seen quite a few message board posts from people who opted-out but still got a Teen Vogue box. Â Basically, I requested a box that I didn't get because there weren't enough because some were sent to people who did not even want to get it. Some even got 2! Not cool, Birchbox.Â  Perhaps I wouldn't be as disappointed if the products I got did actually "adhere" to my beauty profile. My style is listed as natural, yet I'm supposed to get neon nail polish (there were boxes with natural polish.) Also listed in my box description is something for curly hair - that's not in my beauty profile, either (there were boxes with shampoo and conditioner suitable for my hair.) It's not just this month - last month I got blemish clearing serum for my dry, sensitive skin. I understand not wanting to send duplicates, but what would it have been. A hair tie? I'm getting a bright pink nail polish in my box...after getting a bright pink polish in my December box. As a 17 month subscriber, I'm beyond disappointed. I wasn't invited for the special Vichy box, and I didn't get the special Teen Vogue box I was invited for. I pay the same $10 a month as all other subscribers, but I really feel like my business isn't valued as much as others. And that's what's most disappointing of all.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

good luck!!!  i feel your pain.....
 



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just sent this email to Birchbox:
> Thanks for your reply.
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2012)

My tarte was all stuck in the cap, too...but they said they can't replace them, as they don't have anymore. Instead, they gave me 100 points.  Hopefully they'll do the same for you!
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second TV box at home, the perfume vial was completely shattered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also my Tarte, this one in Lucky was completely stuck at the top!! I emailed BB already hoping they will send me another of both.. but I highly doubt it. I am so upset. I really liked the Tarte color too... I guess I am lucky I had no problems at all with contents in my first box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just sent this email to Birchbox:
> Thanks for your reply.
> ...



What'd they send you for curly hair? I HAVE curly hair and didn't get a curly hair product, but rather a sodium lauryl sulfate filled, hair dehydrating (HORRIBLE for curls) nick chavez shampoo. I would've loved to get some miss jessie's.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 12, 2012)

SO I didn't receive my box today, so i gave in and peeked. I got box number 10


Supergoop!Â® Sunscreen Swipesâ„¢
Color Club Neon Nail Polish
Lulu OrganicsÂ® Lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder
Tea FortÃ©Â® skin-smartâ„¢ Teas
Harvey Prince Ageless - Pink Grapefruit
One Love OrganicsÂ® Skin Savior Waterless Beauty Balm

Overall i'm happy (THANK GOODNESS I didn't get the nasty eye liner stickers again). Kind of disappointed my potential trade didn't work out. I really wanted to trade someone for the Apothoderm Stretch mark cream, but my box was identical to hers aside from the One Love Balm and the perfume, both of which i actually do want to try. I'd love to trade my tea, swipes, and nail polish (if i got pink or orange) for the stretch mark cream, but i feel like that's not even a fair trade for the other person! haha. I do hope I get the turquiose or blue nail polish when it comes, does anyone know if Box 10 has seemed to come with one of those colors? I've been reading the board but now i can't remember who got #10!!


----------



## sarahm (Mar 12, 2012)

Now that I know about the trading forum, if there's ever anything that I know I won't use..there's probably someone who would love to have it and I think that is great!

I did send a couple of questions to BB and based on the email response I received back (see below), I think that the people who received a TV BB got one based on what is in their beauty profile.

*Thanks so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry to hear you were disappointed with your March Birchbox. I understand your feelings and I'd love to explain.This month we were excited to offer our lovely subscribers not one, but two great Birchbox deliveries. We sent you an email allowing you to opt-in to potentially receive the Teen Vogue Birchbox. Due to limited availability, we made sure to let everyone know there was no guarantee that the opting in would assure you a Teen Vogue Birchbox. Your March Birchbox is still full of great Birchbox approved products that adhere to your Beauty Profile and will make you feel beautiful for Spring. If you'd like a little more insight into why we love your March products and selected these samples for you please let me know.We'll be working on similar opportunities in the future and all subscribers will have the option to participate! Please keep your eyes on your inbox for our next great perk! I will definitely pass your email along so we can take these feelings into consideration. We never want anyone to feel like they are not getting the value of their membership or that they are being left out. Please let me know if you have any additional questions or concerns.Have a great day! Emily*


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 12, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Â
> 
> What'd they send you for curly hair? I HAVE curly hair and didn't get a curly hair product, but rather a sodium lauryl sulfate filled, hair dehydrating (HORRIBLE for curls) nick chavez shampoo. I would've loved to get some miss jessie's.


 I am a straight hair fiend, and other than oil on the ends I don't use styling products. So of course I got Miss Jessie's Quick Curl!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sarahm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I will definitely pass your email along so we can take these feelings into consideration. We never want anyone to feel like they are not getting the value of their membership or that they are being left out. Please let me know if you have any additional questions or concerns.Have a great day! Emily*



lol that paragraph. Not buying it birchbox, what with the vichy box, random promos only available to certain people, and now the deal with the teen vogue box.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 12, 2012)

I FINALLY got around to taking a picture of my box. I got box #4:
 
 



 
kate spade new york Twirl
KÃ©rastase Elixir Ultime
Twistband Hair Ties
essieÂ® Luxeffects Nail Polish in "Set In Stones"
tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint in "Lucky"

I'm SO pleased with this box! I'm thrilled that I got two full-sized makeup items, and there's not a facial skincare product in sight! I was hoping for the tarte LipSurgence in Lucky, which I got (how lucky). I think the hair tie is really cute, and I'm looking forward to trying the Kerastase and the Kate Spade perfume. I'm also a crazy nail polish junkie, so the Essie is totally welcome to join my collection. Who knew that a box intended for teenagers would make a 34-year-old so happy!


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Tarte (Lucky) was also impossible to open--I had to have my boyfriend get open it for me.  He just pulled really hard on the lid--just don't twist the bottom!


Yep, like many others, I thought the cap for my tarte in Lucky must have been welded on! I put on two silicone potholders that I use for hard-to-open jars, and pulled really hard on the cap. That did the trick!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think they probably will.. although I am happy with the remainder of the box and I will be using the Kerastase, the twistband (in a pretty coral color) and even the Essie which is gold and I didnt think I would like it but its really pretty on. I am giving myself a mani in a bit. Bit with my pink Essie since I like it more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tarte was all stuck in the cap, too...but they said they can't replace them, as they don't have anymore. Instead, they gave me 100 points.  Hopefully they'll do the same for you!
> 
> ...


----------



## sarahm (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol that paragraph. Not buying it birchbox, what with the vichy box, random promos only available to certain people, and now the deal with the teen vogue box.



What's really funny is that I didn't even mention feelings in the email to them.  I stated that I opted in for the TV BB using the link in the email they sent me and I said it didn't appear that I was getting one.  So, I asked if they ran out or if there was something I should have done after opting in and I got this reply.  It's probably just a automated reply.  At least they responded with something...I guess. We'll see what happens next time they have something like this


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 12, 2012)

> they screwed up ROYALLY!Â  i was guaranteed a TV box and DIDNT get it..Â  then they tell me theres no guarantee.Â  they need to change thier wording to opt inÂ for a CHANCE to get this alternate box in the future..Â  theres ALOT of unhappy people right now.. me being their #1 most pi$$ed off customer..Â  all i wanted was pink glitter polish and a lip stain..Â
> 
> Â


 I actually went to Sephora and bought my own tarte lip color yesterday, and will pick up the pink glitter polish tomorrow...that's all I really wanted, too. I agree about the wording of the email. It said you might opt out and still get it, but not that if you opted in you might not get it. I feel like they're trying to place the blame on us for misunderstanding, instead of themselves for overextending.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

the thing that made me mad was the cust svc rep saying i would get a TV box if the box i received was not one.. i had initially contacted them while my box was in route because of my shipping email not being the TV one.   she said i did opt in and should get the tv box and to let her know if i didnt..  and when i did i got ooops sorry!  biggest cust svc problem.. over promise/under deliver..  i cant even use my points to get the essie, they dont sell it directly on bb site..   i doubt i will but the tarte lipstain just because i have so much but i am DEFINITELY getting the pink glitter.. 
i honestly dont know if i can keep up these subs too much longer anyway..  i have so much stuff piling up now..  and its been only 6 months.  i have enough face cream to last me a year..



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually went to Sephora and bought my own tarte lip color yesterday, and will pick up the pink glitter polish tomorrow...that's all I really wanted, too.
> I agree about the wording of the email. It said you might opt out and still get it, but not that if you opted in you might not get it. I feel like they're trying to place the blame on us for misunderstanding, instead of themselves for overextending.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hollie Prince* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the TARTE in amused if you wanted to trade?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



if your trade doesn't work out with Steffi, let me know.  My box 1 should be coming tomorrow.  I love the lip balm, but I already have one.  Full disclosure though, I heard that the Fresh balm in the BB isn't full-sized.     Also, I don't really know this trading thing works--do we just mail the items to each other?  I digress...


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 12, 2012)

I got my box today. It's box 4. In mine I got the lip stain in amused, polish in set in stones &amp; goldish hair tie. Like it all but don't like the mint smell of the lip stain, it's kind of over powering


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 12, 2012)

Really? That's really odd that they gave you that box then! You should never get repeat sample (on the same account at least), you should call them and tell them that you already go the Eye Rock liners!



> Originally Posted by *Chelsea Steiner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe this is my seventh or eighth box--I'm pretty sure I signed up in August.
> 
> As for the makeup subscription service comment--I've always viewed it as a beauty/makeup subscription service. Perhaps foolishly, but jeez! The box I'm getting SUCKS.


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 12, 2012)

I have to agree, I wish tarte hadn't added that menthol smell and taste to the lip stain. It's a skin irritant.
 



> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. It's box 4.
> In mine I got the lip stain in amused, polish in set in stones &amp; goldish hair tie.
> Like it all but don't like the mint smell of the lip stain, it's kind of over powering


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 12, 2012)

Holy... I'm going to have to email Paulina for my daughter because her box came in and the cap to the Tarte LipSurgence wouldn't come off and the product ended up being opened from the bottom which is not how it's suppose to be.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

I like the mint smell and taste of the Tarte... if you dont like it word of advice stay away from the Exude lipstick, the mint in that is even more powerful. I love that one as well.


----------



## gluegungeisha (Mar 12, 2012)

hi guy

super excited for my first bb!  i was wondering how you found out which one you were getting before it arrives? i have the tracking info and it weighs .476, any help with which one i'll be getting?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 12, 2012)

sure, just log into your account and click 'Box' link at the top 



> Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hi guy
> 
> super excited for my first bb!  i was wondering how you found out which one you were getting before it arrives? i have the tracking info and it weighs .476, any help with which one i'll be getting?


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? That's really odd that they gave you that box then! You should never get repeat sample (on the same account at least), you should call them and tell them that you already go the Eye Rock liners!


I am getting a repeat sample on the same account.  It is the Ageless perfume which I love so I am not upset, but I did get it in Dec.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 12, 2012)

If anyone wants to trade a Lip Surge for the Essie pink sparkle I can do that. I also have Vichy products to trade for a Lip Surge and other items. Just PM me if interested!


----------



## gluegungeisha (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks!

i just checked and i'm getting box 1. sigh. i really won't use the magic tape and the rock star liner. maybe next months will be cooler  thanks for your help


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 12, 2012)

They must be slipping up lately! Lol. I know I got a repeat sample when I first signed up, and I emailed them and they said you should never get the same sample twice and to let them know if you do. They sent me a whole new sample when I emailed them, but this was like... a year ago at least, so maybe they just aren't so concerned anymore. At least you like your sample!






 



> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting a repeat sample on the same account.  It is the Ageless perfume which I love so I am not upset, but I did get it in Dec.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't think that is box 1, box 1 is a Teen Vogue box, that sounds like box 23 maybe?  Does you box have:


Juice Beauty Blemish Clearing Cleanser
Annick Goutal Eau d'Hadrien
Eye Rock Designer Liner
Deborah Lippmann Stripper To Go
Hollywood Fashion SecretsÂ® Hollywood Fashion TapeÂ®
Orofluido Elixir



> Originally Posted by *gluegungeisha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks!
> 
> i just checked and i'm getting box 1. sigh. i really won't use the magic tape and the rock star liner. maybe next months will be cooler  thanks for your help


----------



## emeline (Mar 12, 2012)

Eeep, those Tarte packaging problems sound like a nightmare! Just got my TV BB today and I received Tarte's lip stain in Joy. It appears super orange but on the lips it's a pretty coral color. I thought it would be sheer but it has a nice color payoff. I think it looks more like a lipstick than a stain actually. I love my box JUST because of this product (I've been wanting to try it out for forever!) How many different shades were sent out this month?


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 12, 2012)

Has anyone used the Jouer moisture tint yet? I ADORE it, but I've noticed my skin breaking out this week, and I don't usually break out this much. I've been trying so many different things lately it's hard to pinpoint what it could be! (Darn all these skincare samples I've been getting, my skin is wondering what is going on!)

I haven't seen many review for this yet - I hope my problem is just hormones or something!


----------



## britles (Mar 12, 2012)

I used it, loved it, and broke out too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

After someone recommended Garnier's BB Cream though and I do like it. Warning, it is high on scent and I need a finishing powder over it (which I needed with Jouer too) but they do work similarly minus the blemishes and hefty price tag.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 12, 2012)

That is gorgeous!!

 



> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eeep, those Tarte packaging problems sound like a nightmare! Just got my TV BB today and I received Tarte's lip stain in Joy. It appears super orange but on the lips it's a pretty coral color. I thought it would be sheer but it has a nice color payoff. I think it looks more like a lipstick than a stain actually. I love my box JUST because of this product (I've been wanting to try it out for forever!) How many different shades were sent out this month?


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow, that is awesome advice! Thank you! I will definitely give that one a try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 12, 2012)

I don"t remember who mentioned sending MAD skincare an email about samples but whoever did, THANK YOU!!!! 




 They Sent me 6 free samples!!


----------



## Almostcosmic (Mar 12, 2012)

How do you know what box you are getting, everything I received including shipping notice said TV  and my confirmation on BB website  says BB01  Is that my box number?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2012)

I used it a few times, and I too have had a couple of breakouts. HOWEVER, this is also the...time of the month when I often get hormonal breakouts, so I don't know if it is entirely from the Jouer.  I've also been really stressed at work and not getting as much sleep as I'd like, so I imagine my breakouts are more hormonal than anything.



> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the Jouer moisture tint yet? I ADORE it, but I've noticed my skin breaking out this week, and I don't usually break out this much. I've been trying so many different things lately it's hard to pinpoint what it could be! (Darn all these skincare samples I've been getting, my skin is wondering what is going on!)
> 
> I haven't seen many review for this yet - I hope my problem is just hormones or something!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 12, 2012)

No, that just means that you have a monthly subscription.  Go to the birchbox site, and click on the "Box" tab. you should see the products you're getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Almostcosmic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you know what box you are getting, everything I received including shipping notice said TV  and my confirmation on BB website  says BB01  Is that my box number?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

where?  how?  i want too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don"t remember who mentioned sending MAD skincare an email about samples but whoever did, THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Almostcosmic (Mar 12, 2012)

I am a BB noob, so that picture of the box by the tracking is exactly what I am getting?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> where?  how?  i want too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



go to mad-skincare.com and click on contact us fill it out and request samples!


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Almostcosmic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a BB noob, so that picture of the box by the tracking is exactly what I am getting?



If you log into birchbox and click on the box tab it will show you which box you will receive this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 12, 2012)

There is a link back in the thread somewhere (sorry I don't remember it!!  



) and you just click it and fill out the form asking for samples! They arrived like literally 2 days later! I bet you could go to the MAD skincare website and find a way to email them too if you don't feel like looking through all the pages.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where?  how?  i want too!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks doll!  as i complain about getting so much skincare i request more.. but this is different,..  free always is.. ha!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> go to mad-skincare.com and click on contact us fill it out and request samples!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 12, 2012)

THIS! Thanks Playedinloops!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> go to mad-skincare.com and click on contact us fill it out and request samples!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been using the Jouer moisture tint for about 2 weeks, and I really like it.  My skin might be different from yours though.  I have really dry skin and use Retin A, which makes it even drier.  I put the  Jouer on over my regular moisturizer and eye cream. 



> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the Jouer moisture tint yet? I ADORE it, but I've noticed my skin breaking out this week, and I don't usually break out this much. I've been trying so many different things lately it's hard to pinpoint what it could be! (Darn all these skincare samples I've been getting, my skin is wondering what is going on!)
> 
> I haven't seen many review for this yet - I hope my problem is just hormones or something!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks doll!  as i complain about getting so much skincare i request more.. but this is different,..  free always is.. ha!



hahahah I KNOW. I did the same. They've sent me 3 envelopes of samples since I first requested them.....which was a long time ago, I think I was the first one here to get them.


----------



## Almostcosmic (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks!  I think I am happy, it's Essie and a lip tint so that's pretty cool.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 12, 2012)

Some of you might think I'm odd, but I think I like my regular Birchbox beter than my Teen Vogue.  Not that I'm not happy with the Teen Vogue, I am, but I really love getting skin and hair care products.  I havent actually rec'd either yet though.  My regular BB is sitting in my PO Box waiting for me, and my TV is being delivered on Thursday.  I'm going to be at the post office at 5am tomorrow morning when they open before I head off to work!


----------



## beautybeth (Mar 12, 2012)

That is really interesting! I have combination/oily skin, but have been using retin-a micro and it leaves dry patches on my skin. The jouer seems to make the dry patches less noticable, unlike a lot of foundations I've been trying lately. The jouer sample is so small, I only have one use left - I think I'll try it again tomorrow and see what I think. I love all this feedback!


----------



## shannonk (Mar 12, 2012)

I received the https://www.birchbox.com/shop/apothederm-stretch-mark-cream, I do not want this if anyone wants to trade me for something.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

i already got a response from them saying they were on the way!  awesome!!  you like the products???

 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> hahahah I KNOW. I did the same. They've sent me 3 envelopes of samples since I first requested them.....which was a long time ago, I think I was the first one here to get them.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

we are opposite! hahahaaaa..  if you dont want your essie polish.. and would like the ahava cream let me know!!  this came in my box.....

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/ahava-essential-day-moisturizer



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Some of you might think I'm odd, but I think I like my regular Birchbox beter than my Teen Vogue.  Not that I'm not happy with the Teen Vogue, I am, but I really love getting skin and hair care products.  I havent actually rec'd either yet though.  My regular BB is sitting in my PO Box waiting for me, and my TV is being delivered on Thursday.  I'm going to be at the post office at 5am tomorrow morning when they open before I head off to work!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i already got a response from them saying they were on the way!  awesome!!  you like the products???




Yesss!! I actually have a full size of their brightening cleanser and antiblemish gel.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 12, 2012)

I requested the MAD samples 2 weeks ago now, nothin!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm getting the Ahava cream too!  Its in my PO Box right now, and my TV box is still in NJ.  I'm not in love with glitter, so after I try my cream I'll let you know.  I've been wanting an Ahava product for a while now, so I might like 2.
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> we are opposite! hahahaaaa..  if you dont want your essie polish.. and would like the ahava cream let me know!!  this came in my box.....
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/ahava-essential-day-moisturizer


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

sounds good to me!!  just let me know..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i LOVE glitter!! 
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting the Ahava cream too!  Its in my PO Box right now, and my TV box is still in NJ.  I'm not in love with glitter, so after I try my cream I'll let you know.  I've been wanting an Ahava product for a while now, so I might like 2.


----------



## seefaithrun (Mar 12, 2012)

I just got my box today, and I got number 6. I am really happy with this box seeing as I wouldn't normally purchase these items. I'm glad I get to test these items out. I remember watching Nick Chavez on QVC way back when and always loving his demos. Of course, I wasn't old enough to have a credit card back then. I totally forgot about him, so this is a really nice surprise.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Mar 12, 2012)

I got my samples too! Thank you to whoever posted about it!
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don"t remember who mentioned sending MAD skincare an email about samples but whoever did, THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 12, 2012)

does anyone know if the Color Club nail polishes pictured in the boxes are the colors we will receive or is it random?  I'm getting box 21, with the bright purple polish, and I really love that shade!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 12, 2012)

how long did they take to get to you? 
 



> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my samples too! Thank you to whoever posted about it!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Mar 13, 2012)

I think the color is random but from the specified collection. I got Box 18, which contains the Color Club Neon Collection, and I got "Jackie Oh!" (neon pink).


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 13, 2012)

I love the polka dot manicure using the Color Club polishes in the video on the Birchbox website.  I might buy all the colors to do that in shades shown in the video and also in the cooler Chelsea Girl, Age of Aquarius, and Peace Out Purple.  I suddenly love fun nail looks, but I'm not a fan of glitter, so this is up my alley.   I work in health care, and need to look somewhat conservative, and I'm also over 40.  I think the glitter looks great on someone else, but not for me.  I do like the Essie gold toned one that is the less glttery of the lot.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi! I'm new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have been lurking on this thread for over a month now, and it ultimately convinced me to try BirchBox. I got my first box today, and I am THRILLED! (I opted out of the TV box and got Box 18).

I love every single product!!! I hate pink and neon for the record, but somehow I love it when combined in a nail polish?? I can NEVER decide on a nail polish color, so this is fantastic. I also love the green teas! I hope I'm this happy with future BBs!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 13, 2012)

Dena, I have thought about it, and I'm just not going to use a glitter polish.  I think its a really cute look for someone else, but just not my style.  The only one I might use would be the less glittery gold toned one.   If I get one of the others, its yours.  I'll let you know what I receive when I get my box Thursday.



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sounds good to me!!  just let me know..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i LOVE glitter!!


----------



## bwgraham (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know if the Color Club nail polishes pictured in the boxes are the colors we will receive or is it random?  I'm getting box 21, with the bright purple polish, and I really love that shade!



i received box 21 today and it did have the purple nail polish "peace out purple" it is called~hth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi!  I'm fairly new to Birchbox. This is my 3rd month and I can honestly say this is the best 10.00 I have ever spent.  I like this so much I purchased a 2nd subscription for myself starting this month, and have bought a couple 3 month subs for gifts.  I really like the points program too. 

 



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi! I'm new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome!  I really love that color!  Thank you!
 



> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> i received box 21 today and it did have the purple nail polish "peace out purple" it is called~hth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

thats cool.. the pink glitter is the one i REALLY want..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  and ill send you the ahava in return..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dena, I have thought about it, and I'm just not going to use a glitter polish.  I think its a really cute look for someone else, but just not my style.  The only one I might use would be the less glittery gold toned one.   If I get one of the others, its yours.  I'll let you know what I receive when I get my box Thursday.


----------



## DangimMEAN (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janine Voegt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I considered canceling BB last month but I thought I'll wait &amp; see what the TV box will be like. I signed up for the TV box on the 2/21. I haven't received my box yet but I can see the March box on my account &amp; it's not a TV box. It's another box with bs samples (hair oil, face scrub - just like any other month)
> 
> ...


OMG the SAME thing happend to me. I was SOOO disappointed. I was actually paranoid and called to confirm that I was getting the Teen Vogue box and I was assured that I would get it... I was paranoid enough to call at least TWICE. Not only is my March box one of the worst I've ever gotten but now I have TWO of them?? I am SOOO pissed about not receiving the Teen Vogue box!!! I'd head to the forums but I have trouble believing that anyone is going to want to trade with me... I got freakin' tea,hand soap, and eye shadow on a piece of paper!!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DangimMEAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Animekitten (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm sad I just received my birchbox and my perfume was shattered. It also ruined my hair powder. I sent an email so hopefully they won't make the mistake of putting a glass perfume vile by a glass fingernail polish again. I also got the juicy beauty cleanser (very happy to try this), the stila eye card (kinda disappointed that it's a card), and some tea (reminds me of Eco-Emi lol).


----------



## LittleDaniBee (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi all - New poster / long-time lurker here.  I've been getting my BB since March of last year and, generally, have been pleased.  I did cancel in February to switch to MG, but quickly switched back after the craziness over there.  I have a question though.  The new shipping is confusing me.  Is this month's bag being delivered by UPS or USPS?  The tracking information says that it should have delivered yesterday?


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LittleDaniBee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all - New poster / long-time lurker here.  I've been getting my BB since March of last year and, generally, have been pleased.  I did cancel in February to switch to MG, but quickly switched back after the craziness over there.  I have a question though.  The new shipping is confusing me.  Is this month's bag being delivered by UPS or USPS?  The tracking information says that it should have delivered yesterday?



usps


----------



## GinaM (Mar 13, 2012)

Got my TV box yesterday. I got box #4.  Overall very happy with the box.  I got the Tarte in Lucky.  Trying to figure out how to work with the matte-"ness" of it.  Trying to put any kind of gloss over it changes the color and I don't like that.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 13, 2012)

If you purchase the Origins Checks and Balances by midnight tonight, you get 50 bonus points. I just placed an order and it worked! I am a happy camper today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh the code is BBORIGINS50


----------



## GinaM (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the Jouer moisture tint yet? I ADORE it, but I've noticed my skin breaking out this week, and I don't usually break out this much. I've been trying so many different things lately it's hard to pinpoint what it could be! (Darn all these skincare samples I've been getting, my skin is wondering what is going on!)
> 
> I haven't seen many review for this yet - I hope my problem is just hormones or something!



 I used the Jouer tint last weekend.  I went to an outdoor festival and it was a little hot.  I used the Vichy day cream underneath.  My face has broken out like crazy.  Not just in little pimples but major whiteheads...(sorry...gross, I know).  I am not sure it if it was the Vichy or the Jouer.  I had been using the Vichy alone for 3-4 days daily prior.  I used a dermologica moisturizer a couple of years ago after their products were used in a facial I got and it did the same thing to my skin.  My skin is highly sensitive and the only thing that has ever worked on my skin is Prescriptives Comfort Cream.


----------



## juk723 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm due to receive Box 8 in a few days.....but would like to trade this box (in its entirety or a few pieces) for a Teen Vogue Box w/the Tarte Lip Surgence.

PM if interested...thanks


----------



## GinaM (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don"t remember who mentioned sending MAD skincare an email about samples but whoever did, THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> ...


 So, I just emailed and asked if I could get samples and they said "Absolutely.  Like us on Facebook we do a contest every Wednesday".  So not sure if I am getting samples or if I have to try to win the contest on Facebook.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

What are you interested in trading for?
 



> Originally Posted by *shannonk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the https://www.birchbox.com/shop/apothederm-stretch-mark-cream, I do not want this if anyone wants to trade me for something.


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 13, 2012)

They're likely sending you samples as well.

The contests on wednesday is when they give away a full-sized product.  I won it 2 weeks ago and they sent me a gigantic bottle of toner.  It was pretty awesome!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

I just did the same thing, the email I got back was:

     Quote:

Sure Vanessa

Lie us on facebook
We do a cotest every wednesday

Thx

Michael Contorno




> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So, I just emailed and asked if I could get samples and they said "Absolutely.  Like us on Facebook we do a contest every Wednesday".  So not sure if I am getting samples or if I have to try to win the contest on Facebook.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 13, 2012)

They will send you samples, too! But you can win a full size product on FB!


----------



## GinaM (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're likely sending you samples as well.
> 
> The contests on wednesday is when they give away a full-sized product.  I won it 2 weeks ago and they sent me a gigantic bottle of toner.  It was pretty awesome!



 Yay!  So exciting!  Do you like their products?


----------



## kdrzrbck (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  So exciting!  Do you like their products?



Everything I've tried from them so far has been really nice!  I also have pretty sensitive skin and none of their products have irritated my skin so far either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been using the skincare youth transformation age corrective serum with my befine night cream for 2 nights now and the combination makes my skin SO soft but one of them made me have a mini break out on my jaw area which is strange because I never break out ):
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They will send you samples, too! But you can win a full size product on FB!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used the Jouer moisture tint yet? I ADORE it, but I've noticed my skin breaking out this week, and I don't usually break out this much. I've been trying so many different things lately it's hard to pinpoint what it could be! (Darn all these skincare samples I've been getting, my skin is wondering what is going on!)
> 
> I haven't seen many review for this yet - I hope my problem is just hormones or something!



I have the full sized tube and love it and have had no problems with it.  BUT I'm 65 and have dry skin.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank youuuuu!!!

M.A.Dermaceuticals is going to send me samples!!!!!!!

Email: "You got it! Please like us on fb we have a contest every wednesday" Michael

Thank you very much!!!!!!


----------



## GinaM (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I've tried from them so far has been really nice!  I also have pretty sensitive skin and none of their products have irritated my skin so far either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have SUPER sensitive skin so I am very excited to try their line.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey guys I've been lurking around these threads for some time now and finally decided to join. I've been with birchbox for 5 months and decided to get both the TV box and regular BB. I got box 4 for the TV and had the same issue with the product being stuck to the lipsurgence cap! As far as the regular BB i got box 16 which i don't care for much at all since I'm not that into hair products i prefer makeup. This is the first time I'm actually a bit diasspointed with my BB box. Ill probably be making a list of items up for trade soon if anyone is interested, I'm interested in the kiehl's dark spot corrector, zoya nail polish, ahava, laura geller, philosophy, or december myglam bag if anyone wants to trade!


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey guys I've been lurking around these threads for some time now and finally decided to join. I've been with birchbox for 5 months and decided to get both the TV box and regular BB. I got box 4 for the TV and had the same issue with the product being stuck to the lipsurgence cap! As far as the regular BB i got box 16 which i don't care for much at all since I'm not that into hair products i prefer makeup. This is the first time I'm actually a bit diasspointed with my BB box. Ill probably be making a list of items up for trade soon if anyone is interested, I'm interested in the kiehl's dark spot corrector, zoya nail polish, ahava, laura geller, philosophy, or december myglam bag if anyone wants to trade!



Welcome to MakeUpTalk! I've had the same problem with the Tarte LipSurgence caps, though I bought it directly from Sephora. I think it is a common problem unfortunately. You should make a list of what items you have that you want to trade and what items you are looking for on the BirchBox Trade Thread, hope you find something that you like.


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think it weird at all.  Those are your ethics and I know you arent the only person who would feel the same way.  If you would walk away from a transaction feeling like it wasnt right for you, then that can be respected.  Everyone is different. 

And I agree with you, most of the times returned items, esp something like nail polish is usually written off as damaged. 
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't feel right today when a CVS product that was supposed to be priced at 49.99 was ringing up for 9.99, either, especially since the purchase then generated a $10 gift card to the store. I'm just odd. I don't mind a legit deal, I just have a weird type of ethics that only applies to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And since the only retail I worked was overseas, I dunno how it is in America. Where I worked, we could NOT send products back to the manufacturer, so any damaged items (and since beauty products were not supposed to be resold unless they were still sealed, had to be considered damaged) came out of the store's budget. When damages got too high, there was no money available to mark down items that weren't moving. Like I said, I don't know if this is how things are done in America, as I haven't worked retail here.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

I ordered the Origins cleanser last night and got the points promotion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered around 10pm EST last night and it's already been shipped.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 13, 2012)

Birchbox responded to my email and provided a solution with which I am satisfied.


----------



## CarmenVF (Mar 13, 2012)

Like several others, I've lurked for a few months and finally decided to join in the fun. I'll confess to doubting that BB would include so many top brands in one box, Kerastase, Essie, Tarte, etc. but the more you ladies talked about it, the more convinced I became to opt-in for the Teen Vogue box. Sadly, I didn't get one but I just wanted to say thanks for researching and posting all the info that you did about the TV box. Without out you, I would have run screaming from anything with the word Teen in it and wouldn't have even had a chance to get such great products. With that said, I do have unopened Essie gold and pink luxe effects nail polishes that I got in a swag bag recently and would be happy to trade them if someone wants them.


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Like several others, I've lurked for a few months and finally decided to join in the fun. I'll confess to doubting that BB would include so many top brands in one box, Kerastase, Essie, Tarte, etc. but the more you ladies talked about it, the more convinced I became to opt-in for the Teen Vogue box. Sadly, I didn't get one but I just wanted to say thanks for researching and posting all the info that you did about the TV box. Without out you, I would have run screaming from anything with the word Teen in it and wouldn't have even had a chance to get such great products.
> 
> With that said, I do have unopened Essie gold and pink luxe effects nail polishes that I got in a swag bag recently and would be happy to trade them if someone wants them.



Makeuptalk is awesome with their super sleuth skills! I joined just to bask in the afterglow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Welcome!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 13, 2012)

LOL You can hear my cat in the background. LOL I gave her cat nip treats earlier so she was one high kitty.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

Is that a full size? That doesn't look like a lot of product for $24.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LOL You can hear my cat in the background. LOL I gave her cat nip treats earlier so she was one high kitty.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one with that issue....does it seem specific to the lucky color? Because that is the one that I had, also.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 13, 2012)

I got it in Lucky too. I wiggled the top off though. It was kind of stubborn though.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

I just got my box and received Lucky. I didn't have any problems with it. I thought it was going to be hard so I yanked it and the cap went flying across my kitchen lol


----------



## lklmail (Mar 13, 2012)

I got my box yesterday! I opted for the TV box (even though I'm 43) and it was a nice surprise, especially with full-size products in it! I think it was a GREAT promotion and I hope they do more like this in the future.

Annick Goutal Petite Cherie fragrance sample (it's okay, may not keep it)

Essie full-size (the pink glitter one) -- may try it or swap it, haven't decided, but it's really cool!

Shiseido blotting papers (definitely taking these to work, have needed some for that "afternoon glow"!)

Tarte lip tint in Peaceful (would have preferred Lucky, but I love the feel of this stuff)

Twistband in yellow (ugh. Already have a black one I can't use because my hair is too short!)

Did I read correctly that there was a Fresh Sugar balm in one of the regular BB's? Ooooooh, I'm a total Fresh fanatic!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 13, 2012)

My problem Tarte was the Lucky, I had no issues at all with the Peaceful Tarte.


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (Mar 13, 2012)

Got my first BB today! Had no problems with the top of my Tarte either! I Pretty happy with it! Now I really want to buy Essie shine of the times and Tarte in peaceful!!


----------



## javagirl87 (Mar 13, 2012)

I posted this in the BB trade thread too: I just got my TV box and got Essie in Set in Stones (silver) and the blotting papers. If anyone wants to trade let me know! I'm not interested in any of the Essie glitter polishes though...so If anyone with a regular BB wants to trade their polish for mine and something else they have lying around for the blotting papers let me know!

I'll trade the polish for non polish items as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JaSmine Rose (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahhhh FINALLY  TV BB is here! Video is up as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKx1q0pUQB0&amp;context=C4fb2eb6ADvjVQa1PpcFMkjxQ7lNbhJUUYjK18K1G_kBmaxvbXs4k=


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 13, 2012)

I just opened my box that came yesterday and all I can say on Stila's behalf is that I hear little birds chirping "_cheep, cheep, cheep_" (cheap).


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just opened my box that came yesterday and all I can say on Stila's behalf is that I hear little birds chirping "_cheep, cheep, cheep_" (cheap).



This surprises me because in the past Stila has sent fullsize shadows in Birchboxes. One of my first Birchboxes had a fullsize Barefoot Contessa pan in it.


----------



## BeautyByAnnie (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree, in past boxes I have received a full size shadow in Kitten, a lipglaze that was the size that they put in their holiday sets. (Not full size but big enough for me!) and a full size liner. I wonder why all of a sudden they provided such a tiny sample.
 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This surprises me because in the past Stila has sent fullsize shadows in Birchboxes. One of my first Birchboxes had a fullsize Barefoot Contessa pan in it.


 To touch on the Tarte issue, mine was in Joy and I had no cap issues. It is maybe sounding like it is color specific, possibly a manufacturing issue with one batch?


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey anyone get the burried bauble + birchbox deal? I got mine in the mail, but no extra gift... hmm...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 13, 2012)

I got my TV gox today! I got box #3 and I got all the colors I wanted too!! The Tarte in Joy looks SO good on my skin tone! I also didn't have any trouble with opening it at all, the product was_ just _starting to get soft though, but that's because it's like 78 degrees here in Iowa today. As silly as it sounds, I am so excited about the Twistband, I really love these!





Also, I own Essie Shine of the Times for the people that were curious about it, and it is gorgeous! This is Shine of the Times layered over Zoya Carey.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

*i heard back from sonia at BB and she credited me a 100 points for the dupe sample..  thats pretty cool..  all in all, even tho it got screwed up, im happy there was an effort made.. thats all i ask for.. is effort  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

so its kinda matte but with those shimmers?  thats really neat! i love it~!

 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my TV gox today! I got box #3 and I got all the colors I wanted too!! The Tarte in Joy looks SO good on my skin tone! I also didn't have any trouble with opening it at all, the product was_ just _starting to get soft though, but that's because it's like 78 degrees here in Iowa today. As silly as it sounds, I am so excited about the Twistband, I really love these!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

will you show a pic of what you got please?  ty!
 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey anyone get the burried bauble + birchbox deal? I got mine in the mail, but no extra gift... hmm...


----------



## miss6aby (Mar 13, 2012)

I got TV box #2 today!

To my surprise I got a NUDE lip tint from Tarte. ???? That's cool since I've only seen and read about Lucky, Joy and Amused. (update: until just now others are having

it in their boxes too!)

There were no cap issues on this one. I have a trade coming in and she said one broke and the other.. the tip was broken off.

Anyways... love it!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 13, 2012)

It's not matte, but it's definitely not high gloss, you really have to put a few coats of top coat over it to get it shiny, but the little flecky shimmers look so amazing!
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so its kinda matte but with those shimmers?  thats really neat! i love it~!


----------



## lilyelement (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey anyone get the burried bauble + birchbox deal? I got mine in the mail, but no extra gift... hmm...



Eek! Email them, I am still waiting on mine.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

i have seen those flecky shimmers but dont own any yet.. i didnt realize one of the polishes was that!  so now i want that one and the pink glitter!!  very nice~

 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not matte, but it's definitely not high gloss, you really have to put a few coats of top coat over it to get it shiny, but the little flecky shimmers look so amazing!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 13, 2012)

That's weird! 

I would email them and ask about that. 

Mine still says processing and hasn't shipped, even though my CC was charged.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

you are getting samples.. they just ask you to like them.. they said the same thing to me..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i asked for samples last night and michael replied to me at 10:45 pm! i was shocked!

 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So, I just emailed and asked if I could get samples and they said "Absolutely.  Like us on Facebook we do a contest every Wednesday".  So not sure if I am getting samples or if I have to try to win the contest on Facebook.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 13, 2012)

I want all of them except the white one!!!  Right now I have Set in Stones (silver) and Shine of the Times (flecky one), but I want the pink and gold ones SO badly!!!! (can you say glitter addict




)
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have seen those flecky shimmers but dont own any yet.. i didnt realize one of the polishes was that!  so now i want that one and the pink glitter!!  very nice~


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

ooopss~ sorry i replied the same answer to you.. i didnt see they had responded.. my bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  So exciting!  Do you like their products?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

wow~!  youre 65~! you look great! please share your secrets!

 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have the full sized tube and love it and have had no problems with it.  BUT I'm 65 and have dry skin.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

what was your issue again? there seems to be many and i cant remember them all... teeheeeee
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox responded to my email and provided a solution with which I am satisfied.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what was your issue again? there seems to be many and i cant remember them all... teeheeeee


Broken LipSurgence


----------



## pandette (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, this month's BB is really awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been debating signing up, and this just might have been the month to tip me into it. 

Thanks for sharing all your pics. It's been super fun to lurk around and see what everyone gets.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 13, 2012)

I picked my Birchbox up at the post office this morning.  I received Box 21, and I really very happy with each and every sample in it.  That Peace Out Purple nail polish just makes me smile! 



I love the bright purple!  I adore the Annick Goutal perfume sample.  I dont normally care for fruity fragrances, but I love this.  I now know what I will be doing with my Birchbox points!  I'm getting the other Annik Goutal fragrance in my Teen Vogue box, and I cant wait to try it!


----------



## Lindzluv (Mar 13, 2012)

Anybody know if you refer a friend to join birchbox through your link but they get waitlisted, if you still get the points when they do finally get asked to join?? I've referred several friends who got put on the wait list and I want my points please!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

In my experience (this was before you actually had a link, this was when you had to send them an invite email), I gave them the email address of the person and they added the points once they saw they were signed up.

BB customer service is awesome so I don't see why they wouldn't.
 



> Originally Posted by *Lindzluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know if you refer a friend to join birchbox through your link but they get waitlisted, if you still get the points when they do finally get asked to join?? I've referred several friends who got put on the wait list and I want my points please!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nope, I havent even gotten a shipment notification 
 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey anyone get the burried bauble + birchbox deal? I got mine in the mail, but no extra gift... hmm...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

what did you think of the ahava cream?  there were 2 different scents of the annik, correct?  you are getting one of each?  is that what you are doing with your points?? 
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked my Birchbox up at the post office this morning.  I received Box 21, and I really very happy with each and every sample in it.  That Peace Out Purple nail polish just makes me smile!
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Mar 13, 2012)

I emailed MAD skincare through their website under 'contact us' but haven't gotten a reply yet and it was a few hours ago. Did you guys contact them another way?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 13, 2012)

I emailed them last night and got an email reply this morning.  
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed MAD skincare through their website under 'contact us' but haven't gotten a reply yet and it was a few hours ago. Did you guys contact them another way?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm really too old to be this excited about getting the pink glitter nail polish--BUT I AM!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

im so jealous!  hope you post a pic of you wearing it!
 



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really too old to be this excited about getting the pink glitter nail polish--BUT I AM!!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really too old to be this excited about getting the pink glitter nail polish--BUT I AM!!



Pink glitter is appropriate for all ages. 




 This will be me as an old man. Even though I'm a woman and all - but I'll still be wearing pink glitter!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

i agree!  im 39 and will be wearing glitter forever!  im going ot be one of those old ladies in gold lame' (sp?) jumpsuits and bright orange lips.. long nails.. hahahahaa  big hot mess!

 



> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 13, 2012)

Still no box :/. I'm so impatient because before, they'd ship by the 4th and I'd have my box by the 6th. Now mine shipped Friday from New York, to Massachusetts (WHY???) To New Jersey, and now It's been in Philadelphia 45 minutes from me since 9am. This better not be a taste of future shipping debacles to come!!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 13, 2012)

My Birchbox point balance is now down to 2 points.  The Annik Goutal frangrance I'm coveting isnt for sale on the Birchbox website yet, so I bought the entire collection of Color Club Neon nail polishes plus the Tea Forte teas. 

I cant wait to get my Teen Vogue box on Thursday!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox point balance is now down to 2 points.  The Annik Goutal frangrance I'm coveting isnt for sale on the Birchbox website yet, so I bought the entire collection of Color Club Neon nail polishes plus the Tea Forte teas.
> 
> I cant wait to get my Teen Vogue box on Thursday!



I fell in love with the Annick Goutal. Thank goodness for BB points, I'm going to build them up and try to offset the cost as much as I can. Petite Cherie has the potential to become my signature scent.


----------



## Amber Barrera (Mar 13, 2012)

I received my boxes today. Love the TV box (#4)! My regular BB is pretty impressive, I like it way better than I thought I would, but the Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream wasn't in there!! I've heard of damaged items before but I've never heard of them completely forgetting to put an item in!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my boxes today. Love the TV box (#4)! My regular BB is pretty impressive, I like it way better than I thought I would, but the Traditions by Nick Chavez Yucca Shampooing Cream wasn't in there!! I've heard of damaged items before but I've never heard of them completely forgetting to put an item in!



Make sure to email them! They will send you a replacement right away or compensate you with points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

they did that with the essie too.. i clicked on it to check it out and said have to go to essie site..  same with annik?  so you cant use the points then..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    mine doesnt say petite cherie on it.. do u think the scent lasts long?  i love the one i got.. but it fades fast.. this is mine...  i havent heard anyone talk about getting this one.... ( you got all the colors! so cool!!)







> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Birchbox point balance is now down to 2 points.  The Annik Goutal frangrance I'm coveting isnt for sale on the Birchbox website yet, so I bought the entire collection of Color Club Neon nail polishes plus the Tea Forte teas.
> 
> I cant wait to get my Teen Vogue box on Thursday!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow~!  youre 65~! you look great! please share your secrets!


 Thank you! You're sweet to say that.  My secrets? LOL!  Stay out of the sun, use sunscreen every day, eat lots of fruit and veggies (good skin vitamins!), use eye cream, and NO SMOKING!  And keep a youthful outlook.


----------



## benefitbabe90 (Mar 13, 2012)

Has anyone recieved box 1 yet? What polish was it?


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 13, 2012)

You're such a huge inspiration and role model to all of us ladies!! I love reading your posts.
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! You're sweet to say that.  My secrets? LOL!  Stay out of the sun, use sunscreen every day, eat lots of fruit and veggies (good skin vitamins!), use eye cream, and NO SMOKING!  And keep a youthful outlook.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

well its true!!  i thought you were around my age.. thats good advice! i do those things except for my diet is kinda bad and i do have the occasional smoke when i have some drinks..  i was in the sun alot as a child, hope i dont pay for that later!   i need to be on a stricter regimen.. 
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! You're sweet to say that.  My secrets? LOL!  Stay out of the sun, use sunscreen every day, eat lots of fruit and veggies (good skin vitamins!), use eye cream, and NO SMOKING!  And keep a youthful outlook.


----------



## Maharet773 (Mar 13, 2012)

This makes me so mad - they asked me twice if I wanted a Teen Vogue box for March - and I filled out the info to get the Teen Vogue box - and then they sent me the regular box!  I was so mad - I sent an email to their Customer Service - hah - they finally emailed me back today, to say - sorry, we only had so many boxes, so you didn't get one.  WTH????  Why ask twice, and then not send the freaking thing? I'm so disappointed in what I did get.  I'm a polish-aholic - so seeing that everyone that got a Teen Vogue box, got Essie of all things! Ahhhhh!  And - to make matters worse, of all the boxes they have this month - do I get one of the other boxes with a Color Club polish or whatever that other polish is?  No - of course not. /rant


----------



## Janine Voegt (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my box. Looks like I'm getting box #17.

I wrote a mail to BB asking why I wouldn't get a Teen Vogue box when I opted in. I talked to someone on the chat &amp; she said it was limited &amp; even though I opted in didn't mean I would definitely get one. I explained in my mail that it doesn't make sense that people who didn't even care about the special box would get one.

So BB's reply was that there was a mistake with the boxes &amp; that I will get the TV box &amp; it will ship soon. So I guess I have to wait &amp; see if I actually do get the Teen Vogue box.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

which box did you get?  i thought all the boxes had polishes??  i didnt get a tv either and was told i would, i even had cust svc check!  what is your box #?



> Originally Posted by *Maharet773* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This makes me so mad - they asked me twice if I wanted a Teen Vogue box for March - and I filled out the info to get the Teen Vogue box - and then they sent me the regular box!  I was so mad - I sent an email to their Customer Service - hah - they finally emailed me back today, to say - sorry, we only had so many boxes, so you didn't get one.  WTH????  Why ask twice, and then not send the freaking thing? I'm so disappointed in what I did get.  I'm a polish-aholic - so seeing that everyone that got a Teen Vogue box, got Essie of all things! Ahhhhh!  And - to make matters worse, of all the boxes they have this month - do I get one of the other boxes with a Color Club polish or whatever that other polish is?  No - of course not. /rant


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

did anyone that got the _*tea forte*_ try it yet?  i tried one, the cherry marzipan, very yummy!!!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 13, 2012)

I think there are 2 that don't have the polishes in them. I got one of those too, since my account is new, I get the sucky "welcome" box when I would much rather have had the actual months box instead. Box 23 has no nail polish in it, that's the one I'm getting. =( 
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which box did you get?  i thought all the boxes had polishes??  i didnt get a tv either and was told i would, i even had cust svc check!  what is your box #?


----------



## Wida (Mar 13, 2012)

I got box 11 and it didn't have a polish either, but I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## Maharet773 (Mar 13, 2012)

Dena - I got box #12 - no polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm so tired of BB - I never get any of the 'good' items - I so would have used the Stila eyeliner and some of the other awesome things I've seen people get - they keep sending me crappy moisturizers and other stuff - I've even tried changing my profile a few times - to see if that would help - but it doesn't.  I don't know what to do - I was stupid and purchased the yearly subscription.  I've just been really disappointed every month with my BB.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

awww.. bummer.. sorry doll.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think there are 2 that don't have the polishes in them. I got one of those too, since my account is new, I get the sucky "welcome" box when I would much rather have had the actual months box instead. Box 23 has no nail polish in it, that's the one I'm getting. =(


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're such a huge inspiration and role model to all of us ladies!! I love reading your posts.


 Thank you, and I love reading your posts,too. You tell it like it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 13, 2012)

* i had the same issue..  i talked to someone via live chat and was told if i didnt get the Tv box i opted in for it would be corrected.. then when i confirmed to them i didnt get the tv box.. i got this response..  good luck!  i hope they make it right for you..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*
  *Dear Dena,*   *Thank you very much for being in touch with this information. I spoke with my manager, and unfortunately we are not able to ship additional Teen Vogue boxes or exchange March boxes for Teen Vogue boxes. Opting in to receive the Teen Vogue box did not 100 % guarantee receipt of one, as the box was a limited edition offering and we only had a finite quantity. We could only accommodate so many customers' preferences-- for those we were not able to accommodate, like yourself, we did our best to allocate a regular monthly Birchbox that fit your Beauty Profile and that we hoped you would enjoy just as much!*
 
*We know that a lot of our customers were extremely excited about the Teen Vogue box this month, and we regret that we weren't able to give one to everyone who wanted one. However, I do hope that you enjoy your March Birchbox-- we do have some offerings this month that we're really excited to share with you (the Color Club polish you received is one of my all-time favorites).*
 
*Please let me know if you have any questions about this, Deena, or if there is anything else I can do. Have a great week.*
 
*xo*
*Quote:* *Originally Posted by Janine Voegt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*I'm still waiting for my box. Looks like I'm getting box #17.*

*I wrote a mail to BB asking why I wouldn't get a Teen Vogue box when I opted in. I talked to someone on the chat &amp; she said it was limited &amp; even though I opted in didn't mean I would definitely get one. I explained in my mail that it doesn't make sense that people who didn't even care about the special box would get one.*

*So BB's reply was that there was a mistake with the boxes &amp; that I will get the TV box &amp; it will ship soon. So I guess I have to wait &amp; see if I actually do get the Teen Vogue box.*


----------



## Maharet773 (Mar 13, 2012)

This was the email I received when I contacted BB about not getting a TV box:

_Thanks so much for being in touch, and I'm so sorry to hear that you did not receive your first pick this month. I do see that you successfully oped in to receive the Teen Vogue box this month. However, since quantities on the Teen Vogue box were limited, in addition to allocation being per past box history (we never want anyone to receive duplicate samples!), we were unable to guarantee receipt of the Teen Vogue box for everyone who opted in._   _Despite the trouble, I do hope you will be happy with your regular March Birchbox this month. We do have some great new brand partners that we're extremely excited to be working with, like Miss Jesse's and Peter Thomas Roth-- those two brands in particular have gained quite a cult following of late, and everyone in our offices are going crazy for their products this month!_

_Please don't hesitate to be in touch if I can assist you further or answer any questions! Have a great evening._


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 14, 2012)

i hear ya chickie...  i have changed my profile alot too and get face cream every time!  i have so much i am using it on my hands! at least my hands will look young!

i am going to try to put a positive spin on it and use them to make up lil gift baskets for friends for when they are sick or sad or something..and of course theres the trade thread too...
 









> Originally Posted by *Maharet773* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dena - I got box #12 - no polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm so tired of BB - I never get any of the 'good' items - I so would have used the Stila eyeliner and some of the other awesome things I've seen people get - they keep sending me crappy moisturizers and other stuff - I've even tried changing my profile a few times - to see if that would help - but it doesn't.  I don't know what to do - I was stupid and purchased the yearly subscription.  I've just been really disappointed every month with my BB.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i agree!  im 39 and will be wearing glitter forever!  im going ot be one of those old ladies in gold lame' (sp?) jumpsuits and bright orange lips.. long nails.. hahahahaa  big hot mess!



We're the same age and I STILL shop at Hot Topic....nuff said


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone that got the _*tea forte*_ try it yet?  i tried one, the cherry marzipan, very yummy!!!



I'm drinking a mug of it right now. I love sweet  flavored teas and this one is very yummy, as you said. I'll definitely buy this in my next BB order. Probably next month when I get my 6 month 20% off coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wonder how the cucumber mint will be?


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 14, 2012)

I was lusting after the Essie pink glitter polish "A Cut Above" that was in one of the TVs.  Then I had the bright idea to look in my nail polish stash and there it was, twinkling at me, brand new and unused. I guess I picked it up a while back at CVS. LOL!   I got one of the Lipsurgences in Frisky from ebay ( a sparkling fuchsia), so I don't have TV box envy any more.



  I am def going to add a coat of that fab polish tomorrow over the hot pink I have on now.

Did I ever mention that I love pink? Haha. Luckily it's a great color for me because I love wearing it.


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 14, 2012)

I had the same problem with the Tarte that everyone is having a problem with. But, when I pulled it out of the bottom, it became easy to take the top part off. Then I put the lipstick part back in. I don't have any problems now, but be careful taking it out so it doesn't break. Might be worth a try?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 14, 2012)

i got the cherry, honey, and cucumber samples.  i couldnt decide which to try first so i closed my eyes and picked one.. ill try the others tomorrow...  i may check reviews to see how others liked it long term.. 6$ for 16 bags is pricey..  im a tea junkie and drink like 4+ cups a day... you are drinking the cherry? thats wild i posted that while you were drinking it! we are on the same wave length.....

 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm drinking a mug of it right now. I love sweet  flavored teas and this one is very yummy, as you said. I'll definitely buy this in my next BB order. Probably next month when I get my 6 month 20% off coupon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I wonder how the cucumber mint will be?


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did anyone that got the _*tea forte*_ try it yet?  i tried one, the cherry marzipan, very yummy!!!



Yes!  I tried the Cherry Marzipan, and your right, it is yummy!  I'm drinking the Cucumber Mint one now.  Its really different but delish!   I made a small purchase using my points on the Birchbox website earlier tonight, and couldnt resist purchasing a box of the Cherry Marzipan tea.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 14, 2012)

so do i!  i am only 4'11" so i am often mistaken for being much younger.. i plan on shopping juniors as long as i can fit in them!
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> We're the same age and I STILL shop at Hot Topic....nuff said


----------



## calexxia (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> so do i!  i am only 4'11" so i am often mistaken for being much younger.. i plan on shopping juniors as long as i can fit in them!


 Still get my jeans in juniors a lot of the time (5'3")

And as much hate as I could spew on HT, I wish like heck there had been more stores like them around when I was a teen.

Ah hell, what do I know? I'm layin' here right now in a pair of pink and black zebra shorts with a "Liquor and Poker Records" t-shirt on.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was lusting after the Essie pink glitter polish "A Cut Above" that was in one of the TVs.  Then I had the bright idea to look in my nail polish stash and there it was, twinkling at me, brand new and unused.


I blush at how often I lust after a color of nail polish and then realize I have the shade already or have a duplicate of it.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I blush at how often I lust after a color of nail polish and then realize I have the shade already or have a duplicate of it.


LOL!  At least this time I checked first before buying again.  Although if it's a limited edition I just might get another anyway.  You really can't have too much pink glitter. It's a known scientific fact.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 14, 2012)

LOL thanks, sometimes I am not too sure that's a good thing!
 



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, and I love reading your posts,too. You tell it like it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> awww.. bummer.. sorry doll.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



It's okay. It's totally a "Grass is always Greener" case.  I'm sure next month will be fine, since I will be regular status by then and not the welcome one! =]  The samples are more utilitarian than fun, which is probably why I was disappointed, but I will definitely use them. I've been coveting samples all year instead of using them, so now I'm trying to force myself to use things up! Plus I really DO NOT need more nail polish. I have the Maven sub and have something like 45 bottles of nail polish. I'm going to have to cancel that one soon because I really don't want to have 200 polishes sitting around! I'm starting to feel like a makeup hoarder! lol.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to have to cancel that one soon because I really don't want to have 200 polishes sitting around! I'm starting to feel like a makeup hoarder! lol.



Um... yeah... 200 bottles of nail polish... that would be... um... horrible






*hides*


----------



## calexxia (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm....

*ducks*

(not yet there, but nearly)


----------



## doodlebug (Mar 14, 2012)

Hey everyone, I've been lurking for a few months (since I subscribed to Birchbox... and now Beauty Army &amp; Beauty Fix!), and I have to say it is pure torture not peeking at the different boxes. Bu that's what makes BB fun, the surprise. Thanks for posting the spoiler alert warning and not ruining it for all of us. =) Hope I don't regret getting the Teen Vogue box this month (at 27 I'm def not a teen!, but hoped it would give me some good variety).


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i got the cherry, honey, and cucumber samples.  i couldnt decide which to try first so i closed my eyes and picked one.. ill try the others tomorrow...  i may check reviews to see how others liked it long term.. 6$ for 16 bags is pricey..  im a tea junkie and drink like 4+ cups a day... you are drinking the cherry? thats wild i posted that while you were drinking it! we are on the same wave length.....



I'm drinking the honey yuzu right now. Also quite yummy! I'm a tea drinker, too. I don't like coffee so I have several cups of tea every day, like you. Tea is also full of antioxidants, so it's great for the body and the skin!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   It's not just a beverage - it's a beauty treatment!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 14, 2012)

This is the Essie 'A Cut Above' pink glitter polish over OPI 'Kiss Me On My Tulips". (Hot pink.)  Sorry about the glare, but the glitter is so twinkly! LOL!   I already had this in my stash.  The one I got in my March BB is a light pink Colour Club.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi!!

I am new in the world of beauty boxes, new in this forum, new in USA, ..., and I have never done a trade, hahahaha too much new things, hahahahaha!!!

I do not if I can put the trade in this forum, or do yo have a specific forum???

Anyway, I would like to trade My Venus Razor (from Love VoxBox) for a _Tarte LipSurgenceâ„¢ lip tint_!  Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 14, 2012)

I got a reply to my email from Paulina, and I'm happy to say it wasn't the standard "your regular March box is so awesome" reply I got first. She apologized and credited me with 100 points. At this point, I've decided to stay around one more month. I really want a Clarisonic Mia, so I will probably order with the Birchbox Sample Closet promo, but I have to be an active member to do so. I'll do that, pick a few samples, and score a few more points. If my April box disappoints, at least I'll have a hefty point balance to cash in when I do cancel.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have noticed that the people who seem to get the sucky boxes have a yearly subscription. It makes me not want to update to a yearly.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 14, 2012)

Me--I got the pink glitter.  And did the happy dance 







> Originally Posted by *benefitbabe90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone recieved box 1 yet? What polish was it?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 14, 2012)

What's a Birchbox Sample Closet promo?



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a reply to my email from Paulina, and I'm happy to say it wasn't the standard "your regular March box is so awesome" reply I got first. She apologized and credited me with 100 points. At this point, I've decided to stay around one more month. I really want a Clarisonic Mia, so I will probably order with the Birchbox Sample Closet promo, but I have to be an active member to do so. I'll do that, pick a few samples, and score a few more points. If my April box disappoints, at least I'll have a hefty point balance to cash in when I do cancel.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

They sent out an email to some people to get the chance to "shop" the samples at bb if you placed an order of 125 or higher and entered the right code. The promotion will only work for those who received the email. 



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's a Birchbox Sample Closet promo?


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 14, 2012)

For those interested in the BabbleBar + Birchbox promo, the additional item is just 15 percent off any purchase of $25 or more in the store. Lame... I wanted neon polish.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 14, 2012)

what store? Birchbox or Bauble?
 



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those interested in the BabbleBar + Birchbox promo, the additional item is just 15 percent off any purchase of $25 or more in the store. Lame... I wanted neon polish.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

omg I didn't even email them and they are sending me another teen vogue bb. Apparently I was supposed to have two, one on each account. Well I cannot complain. Did anyone else get this email? Must've been a lot of complaints going on...


----------



## Tulipp (Mar 14, 2012)

I just got an e-mail saying they are going to send me a Teen Vogue box free of charge since I signed up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hahah, that's awesome. Two boxes 

Did anyone else get this e-mail too?


----------



## Steffi (Mar 14, 2012)

My box is FINALLY out for delivery today.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 14, 2012)

Just got an email back from Birchbox because I had expressed disppointment in not receiving the Teen Vogue box and in my box that did not seem suited to me. Got a standardized email from Paulina that I replie back to about duplicate samples. Just got an email today stating they are crediting my account 100 points. Good customer sevice almost makes up for my meh box and the fact I did not get to review 2 items from last months box!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an e-mail saying they are going to send me a Teen Vogue box free of charge since I signed up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...



Yup, I did. I'm excited!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have noticed that the people who seem to get the sucky boxes have a yearly subscription. It makes me not want to update to a yearly.


I hope not! I signed up for the yearly. =( 

My first box is sucky because it's that "welcome one" but I'm hoping that the rest are good. To be honest though, even a crappy birchbox is still better than the MyGlam bags I've gotten so far. 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha. Well, if I lived in a house it would be okay! But right now I only have one room and so it's getting a little crowded with all my stuff in here! It's basically like a living room &amp; bedroom in one and then my bathroom is TINY. Once I move out of here and into a regular sized house, it would be fine because then I can have room to organize everything.


----------



## HockeyWife (Mar 14, 2012)

I was actually growing disappointed in BB &amp; almost cancelled until I got the email about the Teen Vogue boxes &amp; decided to stick around. Boy was I blown away this month! They've really renewed my confidence and desire to receive their product. In the past my one BB was lost because of the Philly mail system (which I didn't find out til after I contacted BB) &amp; they sent me a new one immediately. I have to say I am super pleased with the company, even if the boxes do sometimes leave something to be desired.


----------



## Janine Voegt (Mar 14, 2012)

I got an E-mail yesterday saying I will get the Teen Vogue Box on top of my regular box &amp; another mail today saying I will get a new tracking number. I decided to stick around for another month or 2 &amp; see if the boxes get better again. (I'm also waiting to compare BB to Glossybox)


----------



## jayeldubya (Mar 14, 2012)

I know! I have a yearly and I seem to get crapy boxes. I have curly hair and I'm not getting a single product of Miss Jessie's this month... odd right?

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have noticed that the people who seem to get the sucky boxes have a yearly subscription. It makes me not want to update to a yearly.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HockeyWife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was actually growing disappointed in BB &amp; almost cancelled until I got the email about the Teen Vogue boxes &amp; decided to stick around. Boy was I blown away this month! They've really renewed my confidence and desire to receive their product. In the past my one BB was lost because of the Philly mail system (which I didn't find out til after I contacted BB) &amp; they sent me a new one immediately. I have to say I am super pleased with the company, even if the boxes do sometimes leave something to be desired.



Same, I was ready to cancel but my membership is annual so WELP. But then I got that email and I felt that they were still worthy of my business.


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 14, 2012)

Aw that is a bummer. At least you got the One Love and cleanser. Those look like good big products. I was dying to try the one love skin savior too! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Maharet773* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dena - I got box #12 - no polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm so tired of BB - I never get any of the 'good' items - I so would have used the Stila eyeliner and some of the other awesome things I've seen people get - they keep sending me crappy moisturizers and other stuff - I've even tried changing my profile a few times - to see if that would help - but it doesn't.  I don't know what to do - I was stupid and purchased the yearly subscription.  I've just been really disappointed every month with my BB.


----------



## jayeldubya (Mar 14, 2012)

Who do I email to get samples??? I need to do this!

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you are getting samples.. they just ask you to like them.. they said the same thing to me..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i asked for samples last night and michael replied to me at 10:45 pm! i was shocked!


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 14, 2012)

Birchbox. Baublebar would have been so much better.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what store? Birchbox or Bauble?


----------



## erinkins (Mar 14, 2012)

Same here. My box is supposed to come tomorrow and is supposedly at a local office in New Jersey. I'm going to figure I'm not going to get my box before I leave for spring break. 





 



> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no box :/. I'm so impatient because before, they'd ship by the 4th and I'd have my box by the 6th. Now mine shipped Friday from New York, to Massachusetts (WHY???) To New Jersey, and now It's been in Philadelphia 45 minutes from me since 9am. This better not be a taste of future shipping debacles to come!!


----------



## erinkins (Mar 14, 2012)

Every time I make a post with a quote it gets moderated and never put on here. ):


----------



## laurajland (Mar 14, 2012)

Why does everyone think your first box is a "sucky welcome box?"  Mine definitely wasn't.  I got my first box last month and I don't remember the box #, but it had a beautyblender, Violent Lips, Jouer moisture tint, Orofluido and the nail file.  So I wouldn't always assume your first box will be crappy


----------



## Lychae (Mar 14, 2012)

My box has yet to move..it's been sitting in Denver since the 11th and it's only six hours away!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 14, 2012)

I never did hear back on my issue with the Trate and broken perfume so I decided to call and they are sending me a new box!! Shipping today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did make sure to tell them this was my first box and asked if they could do anything about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love BB! She couldnt confirm that I would get the same color Tarte but said I 'should be'.

She also emailed me

Hi,

Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry about your damaged March Birchbox! We definitely want to make sure that your shipment arrives in great condition each and every month so I am getting a replacement box out to you as soon as possible! You should receive a new email confirmation as soon as your box has been shipped!

If you have any questions in the meantime, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.

 

xo,


----------



## calexxia (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *laurajland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why does everyone think your first box is a "sucky welcome box?"  Mine definitely wasn't.  I got my first box last month and I don't remember the box #, but it had a beautyblender, Violent Lips, Jouer moisture tint, Orofluido and the nail file.  So I wouldn't always assume your first box will be crappy



My first box was in December and I didn't think it sucked at all.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow.  I'm WAY past that mark. I think my last count was..um..480.  Yeah. More on the way too.





 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...








> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ummm....
> 
> ...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a yearly subscriber and have been a member for 1 year, 5 months. Some boxes are not the best, but others rocked my socks off. I don't necessarily think it's because I'm an annual member, though. Stick with it, if you like the business. But if you're still on the fence, then an annual subscription is not for you. I don't think I'm treated any better or worse than anyone else. If anything, I don't get as many offers for bonuses, shopping the sample closet, extra points and discounts, etc. because they already have me locked in?? But the quality of my box compared to others is not markedly different....



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have noticed that the people who seem to get the sucky boxes have a yearly subscription. It makes me not want to update to a yearly.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 14, 2012)

Agreed. For the most part, the items you received were well received by other subscribers. The Orofluido is a favorite. So is Jouer. Many subscribers weren't lucky to get a beauty blender either. So, I see a "welcome box" as a way for new subscribers not to miss out on favorites that members enjoyed in the past. If this pisses you off, then you will be sorely disappointed in the future. You might as well quit then and let the other people who are hoping to get off the wait list get their chance.
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *laurajland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why does everyone think your first box is a "sucky welcome box?"  Mine definitely wasn't.  I got my first box last month and I don't remember the box #, but it had a beautyblender, Violent Lips, Jouer moisture tint, Orofluido and the nail file.  So I wouldn't always assume your first box will be crappy



My 1st box was November and I was quite happy with it.   The highlights were a pretty neon blue Zoya nail polish that I liked which I would never have bought on my own, but was actually pretty on my toenails, and the Jouer lip plumper, which I liked enough to buy 2 of.


----------



## Steffi (Mar 14, 2012)

Good ol' Box 1.  Still upset I didn't get the Tarte.  I tried the lip balm, it's alright. I didn't feel right with potentially swapping, ESPECIALLY after I saw how small the sample REALLY is.  The actual product looked almost like you'd find on a mini tube of lipstick.  I -LOVE- the Essie.  I'm glad I got that one(I wouldn't mind any but I love the pink), and I'm glad the twistband is that dark red(my favorite color).  The Kerastase elixir is alright, but I like the Orofluido a lot more, and it's half the price.


----------



## astokes (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi! This is my first time posting here but like others I've been "stalking" the BB threads for a couple months. I got the TV box #4 and love it! I love seeing people happy about BB, it's a bummer when people aren't happy. : ) I like the twistbands, I actually bought some from Sephora that are similar to these. When I don't think I'll use a sample I give them to friends or save them as extras to add to gifts.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 14, 2012)

I really like the color of your hair tie! Dark red is my absolute favorite color. I have like 50 bottles of red nail polish because it's like a disease, I see a pretty red and I have to have it. lol

I have never received a sample of the Orofluido, I want to try it... everyone keeps raving about how good it is. I am thinking I might just break down and buy it since I need a hair oil anyway, and I already have like $250 worth of products in my basket on my BB account...



Waiting to use my 6 month coupon code/BB points!



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 14, 2012)

I was about to call BB for replacement/complaints because the shampoo spilled in my box during transport. Not too much spillage about (1/4 of the contents) but it was open and made my box messy.  When I woke up this morning, I received an email of apology saying that I chose TVBox and they will send it to me free. I did sign up for notification but didnt confirm so I think, the default is that they will send the TVBox instead of the regular. Anyways, I am still happy because I will receive a FREE box and I love their good customer service!!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (Mar 14, 2012)

MY BOX FINALLY ARRIVED! Box 10 and I love it! (please don't mind the weird assortment of other things around the box like the spoon haha):





I got the EXACT color polish i wanted (and i'm actually wearing the shirt today that i wanted to pair it with!) I was super excited to see the size of the One Love Balm-very generous. I was also excited to get all three flavors of tea as i thought i was just getting one. ALSO excited that the Sun screen wipes were so big (i am trading these with someone from this blog for the Apothoderm Stretch Mark cream and I was worried they'd be tiny little wipes.) Finally, I was very excited (just full of excitement today) to find that my perfume didn't shatter like some have said, BUT the spray doesn't work. I can pump it all day and NOTHING, so i think i will email Birchbox for another, if possible, because it is such a pretty scent.

As you can see, i love my box and will love it even more when i get the stretch mark cream because i wanted that most!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 14, 2012)

My box is still in NJ.  It has been there since the 11th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Mar 14, 2012)

So excited that I'm getting a free TV box because I signed up for one and got sent a regular March box! &lt;3 u birchie, great customer service! I am a bit confused, because I thought they were telling people they were out of them...I wonder if people's "bonus" boxes will have different stuff. Either way, I definitely can't complain!


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Mar 14, 2012)

Just checked my tracking on my March BB, and ummmm...It went from NJ to MA, and back to NJ? That's the progress it made over 3 days? I live in MN, and it's projected delivery date is tomorrow. T____T I feel like it might not get to me...


----------



## Steffi (Mar 14, 2012)

The Orofluido is AMAZING.  I need to buy it too.

Dark red's my fav color too.  I'm pretty much obsessed with red.  My car's getting repainted in the next couple of months, I think I'm going to ask for dark red. HAHA.  I've got a ton of red nail polish too...and a ton of other colors.lol.

 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the color of your hair tie! Dark red is my absolute favorite color. I have like 50 bottles of red nail polish because it's like a disease, I see a pretty red and I have to have it. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Steffi (Mar 14, 2012)

Mine was supposed to be here Monday but arrived today.

 



> Originally Posted by *JacksBruisedEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my tracking on my March BB, and ummmm...It went from NJ to MA, and back to NJ? That's the progress it made over 3 days? I live in MN, and it's projected delivery date is tomorrow. T____T I feel like it might not get to me...


----------



## RucheChic (Mar 14, 2012)

finally received my today, excited for the first time to try everything in my box. I loved how big the samples were.

My phone is dead so i had to use my laptop sorry about the backward words on the products.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JacksBruisedEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my tracking on my March BB, and ummmm...It went from NJ to MA, and back to NJ? That's the progress it made over 3 days? I live in MN, and it's projected delivery date is tomorrow. T____T I feel like it might not get to me...



Mine says the exact same thing!  I am not expecting it to get to me by tomorrow, but as long as it tracks everyday I am not too worried.  This is the longest I have had to wait though.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 14, 2012)

nope! and i complained about not getting the tv box..  well good for you!  i am seriously not meant to have that pink glitter polish...  
 



> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an e-mail saying they are going to send me a Teen Vogue box free of charge since I signed up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *laurajland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why does everyone think your first box is a "sucky welcome box?"  Mine definitely wasn't.  I got my first box last month and I don't remember the box #, but it had a beautyblender, Violent Lips, Jouer moisture tint, Orofluido and the nail file.  So I wouldn't always assume your first box will be crappy


 For me, my first box is kind of sucky compared to the regular boxes being sent out this month. I would have rather have had a March box than the box of February leftovers, but it's alright. I wanted everything in the March one, but the Feb stuff I could live without, so it's disappointing to get that instead of what the box is this month. 

But I'll still end up using everything, and I don't totally hate it all.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 14, 2012)

march was my 6th box..  will they send me a coupon?

 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the color of your hair tie! Dark red is my absolute favorite color. I have like 50 bottles of red nail polish because it's like a disease, I see a pretty red and I have to have it. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Mar 14, 2012)

My first box was HORRIBLE! It was last month and i got the drag queen eyeliners, a .17 oz sample of blemish serum, a .1 oz sample of moisturizer, a perfume sample, and gross chocolate. 



I got over it, reviewed my stuff for 50 points, and realized that even the horrible boxes are worth what I'm paying for them. Once I cash in $5 worth of points every month, and you factor in the free month for subscribing yearly, I'm basically paying $4 per box. I'm totally cool with that (but reserve the right to make fun of any sucktastic boxes that come my way in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## hindsighting (Mar 14, 2012)

I got box 14 and it's the first box I've been really disappointed in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the buffing beads were like sandpaper on my skin (and I don't have sensitive skin at all!), the body wash is far too manly smelling for me, I'll never use the massage oil, and the skin balm is way too thick for my skin. I haven't tried the curl cream yet, though I usually wear my hair straight don't have a problem with frizz. At least I like the nail polish color I got!


----------



## missionista (Mar 14, 2012)

My box finally came!  I think BB must be doing some serious magic--I was kind of neutral on the box when I saw the contents online, but in person, I am so excited!  I got box #8 (I think), and can't wait to test out the moisturizer, dry shampoo, tea and sunscreen wipes.  I already have a trade lined up for the two items that just will not work for me (the stretch mark cream and the non-neon nail polish).  Love BB!  Love the trade board too!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 14, 2012)

How does a person get that super pink Birchbox?

Is it because they have been with Birchbox for a year?


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 15, 2012)

Still no box for me



  It has also been in NJ since the 12th and had a projected delivery date of yesterday....I e mailed them, so hopefully I get a response. I had to peek and I got box #3, I think I will be pretty happy with it except the perfume sample unless it is really subtle/natural smelling. I only use essential oils or natural body sprays for the most part. I LOVE those hair ties, I have a lot of hair and after getting one (maybe a different brand?, but same concept) in a previous BB I used some points and got 2 packs of them. They are the best.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 15, 2012)

I got the same box! I haven't used the perfume yet, but it's pretty subtle - a light, crisp fruity scent slightly reminiscent of fresh soap. I'm not too good describing perfumes, but it reminds me of spring days and fresh laundry, with a hint of fruit. If that helps at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no box for me
> 
> ...


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same box! I haven't used the perfume yet, but it's pretty subtle - a light, crisp fruity scent slightly reminiscent of fresh soap. I'm not too good describing perfumes, but it reminds me of spring days and fresh laundry, with a hint of fruit. If that helps at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Thanks for letting me know! That actually sounds like I will like it



Here's hoping I get my box tomorrow!


----------



## doodlebug (Mar 15, 2012)

My box says it's in NJ too (since March 9!?) and was supposed to be delivered 2 days ago. And I'm in the southwest. =(

Buuut, upon further investigation, UPS transferred it to the US Postal Service so I put in my tracking # on the USPS website and it's here in town. Yay! So maybe NJ is where UPS transfers the packages over to the USPS, and you should try your tracking number at the USPS website (https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction!input.action)?






Delivery Confirmation Information

*Delivery Confirmation Number: 910296901196601617*
Date/Time
Event Name
Location
08 Mar 2012 13:13 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
SPRINGFIELD, MA 
Date
Description
Location
Mar 9 2012 *Package transferred to Post Office**
NEW JERSEY, NJ Mar 8 2012 Ready for post office entry Edgewood, NY Mar 7 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Mar 7 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 


**you have to go to USPS at this point to see further tracking!*



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no box for me
> 
> ...


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 15, 2012)

My box is in nj too! Weird. Well hopefully they get here soon!


----------



## SetToStunning (Mar 15, 2012)

:/ my box has estimate delivery of tomorrow, but it says it was in NJ today/ the 14th. I live in Seattle. I am not getting my hopes up...


----------



## calexxia (Mar 15, 2012)

Since Friday, this is what my box is showing when I click the link in the email:

Results for                                                                          Help
*Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information. 

If tracking is unavailable after 3 days, please contact your shipper.*

Thinking if it hasn't updated by tomorrow night, it's definitely time to contact BB.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine is lost, i keep checking usps site and it still hasnt updated until the 6th. If your package is stuck and not moving id email them. Good thing yours is ok.



> Originally Posted by *doodlebug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box says it's in NJ too (since March 9!?) and was supposed to be delivered 2 days ago. And I'm in the southwest. =(
> 
> ...


----------



## BFaire06 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ahh!!! I havent gotten my box either and am starting to stress about it!  Not stress....I know its coming...just getting very ancy!  All this excitement is leading me to online shop more!

Just an FYI to everyone!  Zoya is having a sale where if you buy three polishes you get three free





Just enter 6 polishes in your cart and type in the promo code: SPRING3

How fabulous is that?!?!  

The longer my birchbox takes the more shopping I do!!!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Mar 15, 2012)

As of yesterday at 11:47am, my box is in NJ...and it's supposed to be here at my house in Ohio TODAY. Hmmmmm....I don't know about that. Just hope it doesn't get lost!


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Mar 15, 2012)

I am soooo jealous of those TV boxes... :-(


----------



## BFaire06 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am a little bit too...I kind of want to order myself a Tarte but I am not sure what color to get!
 



> Originally Posted by *BehindtheLashes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am soooo jealous of those TV boxes... :-(


----------



## BFaire06 (Mar 15, 2012)

The last UPS stop for birchboxes is in New Jersey!  Then it gets to local post- so take the tracking number and put it in the USPS website and you should get more up to date information!

I live in Orlando, FL and it says mine is still in New Jersey on the UPS website, but if you take it to USPS it tells me it is in Jacksonville, FL

Much more comfortable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As of yesterday at 11:47am, my box is in NJ...and it's supposed to be here at my house in Ohio TODAY. Hmmmmm....I don't know about that. Just hope it doesn't get lost!


----------



## BFaire06 (Mar 15, 2012)

That is awful! I would definitely email Birchbox right now if I were you! 

How stressed out we get about our little boxes lol...
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since Friday, this is what my box is showing when I click the link in the email:
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 15, 2012)

They should. I got a 6 month coupon on my first account for 20% off.... I would email them maybe. My 2nd account is at 6 month next month, so I guess I will find out if they are still doing it!  Has anyone else who recently reached 6 months gotten a coupn code?? I got one on my first account at 3 months, 6 months and 1 year, and my 2nd account at 3 months. Anyone else?



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> march was my 6th box..  will they send me a coupon?


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *doodlebug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box says it's in NJ too (since March 9!?) and was supposed to be delivered 2 days ago. And I'm in the southwest. =(
> 
> ...




I did check the USPS site and it still said New Jersey last night, but this morning it said out of delivery in my city! So I hope it comes today. It has said out of delivery before and I never got it, called the post office and they said it was put on the wrong truck (happened with two different months!), so I'm hoping it still comes today.


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine said the same thing on Monday (when it was supposed to get here) so hopefully yours changes to show tracking like mine did yesterday.
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since Friday, this is what my box is showing when I click the link in the email:
> 
> ...


----------



## CarmenVF (Mar 15, 2012)

Last month, my tracking info said it was delivered to my door on the 11th but it didn't actually arrive until the 14th. This month, my estimated delivery was the 12th and today is the 15th and I still haven't seen it and the tracking information has not been updated in days. Can't say I'm impressed with the new service BB is using.


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 15, 2012)

Mine is still in Jersey and I am  in San Francisco. Either way, I probably won't be getting my box until next week :[ I will give them until Monday before I contact them, but I am really bummed out. 
 



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I did check the USPS site and it still said New Jersey last night, but this morning it said out of delivery in my city! So I hope it comes today. It has said out of delivery before and I never got it, called the post office and they said it was put on the wrong truck (happened with two different months!), so I'm hoping it still comes today.








> Originally Posted by *doodlebug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box says it's in NJ too (since March 9!?) and was supposed to be delivered 2 days ago. And I'm in the southwest. =(
> 
> ...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey there, got an email from Prescriptives.com today--If you like them on Facebook, you can get 25% off from 3/15-3/19.  And free shipping



> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personally, I am LOVING the skincare samples.  Every since Prescriptives went away I have yet to find a product that comes close the their Comfort Cream.  Estee Lauder said they had a comparable product but it was no where close and have been searching for a suitable replacement ever since.


----------



## ghostieboo (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JacksBruisedEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked my tracking on my March BB, and ummmm...It went from NJ to MA, and back to NJ? That's the progress it made over 3 days? I live in MN, and it's projected delivery date is tomorrow. T____T I feel like it might not get to me...



This. Exactly. I'm in MN and it says it will be here today, but it's in Jersey


----------



## GinaM (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey there, got an email from Prescriptives.com today--If you like them on Facebook, you can get 25% off from 3/15-3/19.  And free shipping


Thank you so much for the head's up!!!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

I ordered from the BB website 2 days go and its out for delivery today. They shipped it through USPS.

So I think UPS Mail Innovations is causing all the problems with the Birchboxes, not USPS. Mine took 5 days to go from NJ to my state, once it got to my state it was a day or 2 to get to my city and to my doorstep. USPS takes over once it gets to the state, prior to that its in the hands of UPS MI.


----------



## NutMeg19 (Mar 15, 2012)

> I ordered from the BB website 2 days go and its out for delivery today. They shipped it through USPS. So I think UPS Mail Innovations is causing all the problems with the Birchboxes, not USPS. Mine took 5 days to go from NJ to my state, once it got to my state it was a day or 2 to get to my city and to my doorstep. USPS takes over once it gets to the state, prior to that its in the hands of UPS MI. Â


 Mine says it has gone through the USPS sort facility in NJ...I am in Ohio. Last month I didn't see that it was transferred to the USPS until it was near me, and in Ohio. Officially worried now.


----------



## oOliveColored (Mar 15, 2012)

My box went from NJ to PA to MICHIGAN! and I live in NY. I've never had this happen before, my delivery date was supposed to be the 13th.

AARRRGGGHHH


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 15, 2012)

cool!  i want some calyx!

 



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey there, got an email from Prescriptives.com today--If you like them on Facebook, you can get 25% off from 3/15-3/19.  And free shipping


----------



## BehindtheLashes (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a little bit too...I kind of want to order myself a Tarte but I am not sure what color to get!


Yep same here.  I know it's not one of the choices that they sell but I bought at Sephora the shade Fever and absolutely love it!


----------



## libbs07 (Mar 15, 2012)

FINALLY got my box today! It was supposed to have been delivered yesterday, but the postman wrote on the box that 2 dogs were loose in the neighborhood...? Anywho, it is TV Box 3! I really like the way the Petite Cherie smells. I also got the Essie in "Set in Stone" (silver), a cobalt blue Twistband, TWO(!) samples of the Peter Thomas Roth anti-shine gel, and the Tarte in Amused with no cap issues! After all the waiting, this box was completely worth it. Hooray, Birchbox!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

I think I saw one of these posts saying that Sephora sells a 3 pack of the Tarte Lipsurgance... I also saw them at the Dermstore when I was placing an order yesterday but they were for the same price of 24.00 I think they have different colors depending on where you buy them. I got one in Lucky that broke but I was able to kind of put it back together and its a really nice color. I also got one in Peaceful which is a nude/peach color and glossy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like both colors, very pretty


----------



## JennyDBV (Mar 15, 2012)

Just wondering but did anyone receive their Bauble Bar hidden treasure from last Friday? I received mine but I thought we were suppose to get an extra item, since it was in collaboration with Birchbox.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 15, 2012)

I recieved my TV box today.  I got box #2, but i got a As Gold As It Gets Essie polish, the Tart in Amused (love it!) and instead of the perfume sample they show with my box, I recieved Annick Goutal Eua d'Hadrian, which I also got in my regular box.  No complaints, I love what I got. 

I got my regular Birchbox last week, and my TV today, and my sister got her regular box today too.


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 15, 2012)

Email them. They forgot to put a 15 percent off any $25 or more purchase on Birchbox.com. 
 



> Originally Posted by *JennyDBV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering but did anyone receive their Bauble Bar hidden treasure from last Friday? I received mine but I thought we were suppose to get an extra item, since it was in collaboration with Birchbox.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered from the BB website 2 days go and its out for delivery today. They shipped it through USPS.
> 
> So I think UPS Mail Innovations is causing all the problems with the Birchboxes, not USPS. Mine took 5 days to go from NJ to my state, once it got to my state it was a day or 2 to get to my city and to my doorstep. USPS takes over once it gets to the state, prior to that its in the hands of UPS MI.



I know most of you hated Streamlite ( I didn't), but it seems like this new shipping service is having lots of problems. And we here are just a microcosm of the total subscribers. So if so many of you are having delivery problems, imagine how many total subscribers are also getting very late deliveries.  If all boxes are mailed by the 10th, then everyone should have their boxes by the 15th or 16th, even to the left coast.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (Mar 15, 2012)

I got a 3 month discount. the others, no. Sads.
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should. I got a 6 month coupon on my first account for 20% off.... I would email them maybe. My 2nd account is at 6 month next month, so I guess I will find out if they are still doing it!  Has anyone else who recently reached 6 months gotten a coupn code?? I got one on my first account at 3 months, 6 months and 1 year, and my 2nd account at 3 months. Anyone else?
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is my 3rd box as well, no discount code yet but I am hoping for one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bchecks (Mar 15, 2012)

Still waiting on my box as well, it was supposed to be here today. I'm getting box 23 and I plan on giving those horrid eyeliners to my best friend. The TV boxes look amazing! So jealous! I hope everyone else is happy with their boxes.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Me too!  Do they email the discount code?

 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 3rd box as well, no discount code yet but I am hoping for one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Mar 15, 2012)

Whoa...got my box today.




 I got box 10, only worth $10 IF  you like the polish, which I don't. Everything else is sample size; I get for free at a beauty counter... I really get irrate with companies who make promises they have no intention in keeping its been months now; its like giving a sample from GR. (_Birchbox_ for $10 per month and get 4-5 _deluxe_ samples delivered to your door every month) Pretty easy to interpret....and I  am looking to cut Birchbox; one more and a easy decision.


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is my regular birchbox for the month of March!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 15, 2012)

those were really good sized samples... has anyone tried the Miss Jessies conditioner? Its the only Miss Jessies product that's not for curly hair. what did you all think? 
 



> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my regular birchbox for the month of March!


----------



## Souly (Mar 15, 2012)

Here are both my boxes. I like the TV box better


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 15, 2012)

TV box is AWESOME!!   i broke down today and bought essie pink glitter polish..  i just couldnt wait.......................

 



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are both my boxes. I like the TV box better


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 15, 2012)

just ordered juicy blemish face wash (thanks to using so many different face creams--im breaking out! hahahaa) and tea forte-cherry marzipan..   i had 300 points to use and since the wash was $22, i added the $6 tea.. 

points are awesome!~


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *libbs07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FINALLY got my box today! It was supposed to have been delivered yesterday, but the postman wrote on the box that 2 dogs were loose in the neighborhood...? Anywho, it is TV Box 3! I really like the way the Petite Cherie smells. I also got the Essie in "Set in Stone" (silver), a cobalt blue Twistband, TWO(!) samples of the Peter Thomas Roth anti-shine gel, and the Tarte in Amused with no cap issues! After all the waiting, this box was completely worth it. Hooray, Birchbox!!








> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too!  Do they email the discount code?




No, there should be a card in your 6th box with a promo code. At least that's how I got my 3 month discount code.


----------



## CarmenVF (Mar 16, 2012)

They emailed me the 20% discount a couple of weeks after I received my third box.


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you still get the codes if you have a year subscription?



> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They emailed me the 20% discount a couple of weeks after I received my third box.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine STILL says it's in New Jersey according to the USPS tracking. *sad face* 

But it's okay. My Sample Society Box came today. My BeautyFix one should show up over the weekend or something. So it's all spaced out at least. 

I'm sure my parents and the post office people must think that I'm spending hundreds of dollars on all these packages. lol. 

They already made comments about how it must be fun to get so many packages in the mail! Kind of embarrassing. 

My BaubleBar order still hasn't shipped. It says it's processing. Apparently they had so many orders for that that they are still fulfilling them. I noticed that the bracelet wasn't on their site earlier today. I was bummed because I really want the pink one!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine STILL says it's in New Jersey according to the USPS tracking. *sad face*
> 
> ...


My BaubleBar order still says processing too. A week later! Ah well. Kind of like the buried bauble idea though, especially at the $10 price point. Some of their stuff is mega gaudy, but some of it is actually cute!


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My BaubleBar order still says processing too. A week later! Ah well. Kind of like the buried bauble idea though, especially at the $10 price point. Some of their stuff is mega gaudy, but some of it is actually cute!


I like the Buried Bauble idea too. =] 

I'm curious what it'll be this weekend when they do another one! Definitely agree about their jewelry. Some of it is super over the top but I would wear quite a few pieces.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 16, 2012)

PackageID:
MI12003bb1870799
Sequence Number:
041420308120213358
Zip Code:
85282
Weight (lbs.):
0.6590
Projected Delivery Date:
Mar 12 2012
       






Delivery Confirmation Information

*Delivery Confirmation Number: *
Date/Time
Event Name
Location
12 Mar 2012 03:15 Package processed by local post office
DENVER, CO 08 Mar 2012 13:13 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
SPRINGFIELD, MA 
Date
Description
Location
Mar 9 2012 Package transferred to Post Office NEW JERSEY, NJ Mar 8 2012 Ready for post office entry Edgewood, NY Mar 8 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Mar 7 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

Hmm....today is the 15th.....wonder when it will actually get here, since estimated delivery was several days ago. The email tracking # was different from the one that BB's site shows, so....I'm befuddled.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

did you LOVE your sample society box?  great products and great sizes!  so far so good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine STILL says it's in New Jersey according to the USPS tracking. *sad face*
> 
> ...


----------



## ahkae (Mar 16, 2012)

I have the Tarte in Amused and would like to trade for Joy or Peaceful is anyone would like to. 

Also, how do I use the perfume is there isn't a thing to spray it with?


----------



## Ching Chang (Mar 16, 2012)

I finally got my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got TV Box #2-Shiseido blotting paper, Tarte lipsurgence lip stain in amused, essie nail polish in a cut above, twistband and an annick goutal petite cherie perfume sample! I've been a subscriber for 9 months now and I can honestly say that this my FAVORITE birchbox!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways-I'm pretty new to Makeup Talk, so I'm not sure where to post this. But I posted before and wanted to know if anyone would like to trade the 3 packets of Tea Forte samples they received in the regular March Birchbox for the Shiseido blotting papers? There are 10 sheets, and it hasn't been opened at all. I would've loved to get the tea sample than the blotting papers--I'm pretty much a tea addict. The cucumber mint, honey yuzu and cherry marzipan all sound delicious!! Please PM if you're interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NutMeg19 (Mar 16, 2012)

My box is just inching it's way towards me. It finally made it to PA, but I probably won't see it until next week...BOOHOO! Progress I suppose, but darn it, I WANT MY BOX! hahaha...


----------



## Tamala Nails (Mar 16, 2012)

my box was so heavy!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box was so heavy!



that's a great box! I'm jealous!


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 16, 2012)

> my box was so heavy!


 Wow, that box looks great!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

Its funny how we were just talking about this yesterday and I got my 3 month discount code this morning, I am buying some Japonesque brushes Ive been eyeing.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

Gotta love that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box was so heavy!


----------



## CarmenVF (Mar 16, 2012)

My estimated date was 3/12 and haven't seen my box yet. According to Emily, from BB, the estimated delivery date is the date that Mail Innovations hands off your package to USPS, not the date that USPS delivers to you. It can up to a week after the handoff for your package to make it to your doorstep. That doesn't seem correct according to what has been posted in this forum but that's the info I received this morning.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 16, 2012)

Got a 20% coupon code today. Maybe for a year and a half anniversary? Sadly, I just ordered the Amika travel dryer and flat iron 2 days ago! But I really really want the Jouer tinted moisturizer...


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 16, 2012)

awesome box!!! love it!!
 



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box was so heavy!


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 16, 2012)

Has anyone received their Birchbox + Baublebar purchase of last week?

I completely forgot about it until this morning I got another email to find the secret Baublebar for today.

I don't think I ever got an e-mail with a tracking number since last week.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

No, when I found out the 'extra' from Birchbox was a 15% coupon, I emailed them to cancel my order (that hadnt shipped out yet) so they credited my money back.



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received their Birchbox + Baublebar purchase of last week?
> 
> ...


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 16, 2012)

I got both of mine, but I live in NYC and I bought mine almost as soon as the thing launched.



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received their Birchbox + Baublebar purchase of last week?
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 16, 2012)

I just got my 3 month 20% off discount code today, too. It was a nice surprise to find it in my inbox. I think I'm going to get the 12 pack of Twistband hair ties, and probably one of the Zoya Feel collection nail polishes. I have $10 in points, so I think my total will be $10.60, since the hair ties ship free this month. I think that's a pretty good deal. 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its funny how we were just talking about this yesterday and I got my 3 month discount code this morning, I am buying some Japonesque brushes Ive been eyeing.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cool!  i want some calyx!



 Love, love, love calyx!!!


----------



## galaxiigrl (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, blerg, the 12 pack of Twistbands are sold out from the Birchbox store. I guess they were pretty popular! I signed up to be notified when they're back in stock. I hope it's within the next week, because my 20% off discount code is only good for a week.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my 3 month 20% off discount code today, too. It was a nice surprise to find it in my inbox. I think I'm going to get the 12 pack of Twistband hair ties, and probably one of the Zoya Feel collection nail polishes. I have $10 in points, so I think my total will be $10.60, since the hair ties ship free this month. I think that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

what a nice surprise!  got this today in mail! that was fast! thanks nicole and jenna for the heads up! i already love all the serums!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

how do you get it, I want some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what a nice surprise!  got this today in mail! that was fast! thanks nicole and jenna for the heads up! i already love all the serums!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

go to their site:    http://www.mad-skincare.com/Cleansers/

go to contact us.. and in message box request samples..  i LOVE them all.  I will be making a purchase soon! the age corrective serum feels light on my skin yet very moisturizing..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you get it, I want some  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

i got a pack of those back in nov. when i got one in my box..  i got the Alex &amp; Isabelle Classic Hair Ties.  LOVE them..

 



> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, blerg, the 12 pack of Twistbands are sold out from the Birchbox store. I guess they were pretty popular! I signed up to be notified when they're back in stock. I hope it's within the next week, because my 20% off discount code is only good for a week.
> 
> Quote:


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

seriously.. am i slow??  this is the SECOND week i cant find the hidden bauble??   sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh..  is this one affiliated with bb too?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

I just did, thanks!



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> go to their site:    http://www.mad-skincare.com/Cleansers/
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristlkrost (Mar 16, 2012)

*Sadly I cancelled my BB sub today..I loved it but just got too many things  I can't use or don't like..After researching the hell out of skin care and reading Paula Begnoun and reviewing all the products on her site Beautypedia....most of the stuff does not work anyway...and not cruelty free some of them.....You can get samples of her stuff on her site very cheap...She really is THE expert..I am going to get my samples on ebay also  where I can pick and choose what  I want..If BB would give us a master list to choose from I would go back in  a minute..*


----------



## Janine Voegt (Mar 16, 2012)

March is my 16th box &amp; I just got another 20% off coupon today (for orders of $25+).



> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my 3 month 20% off discount code today, too. It was a nice surprise to find it in my inbox. I think I'm going to get the 12 pack of Twistband hair ties, and probably one of the Zoya Feel collection nail polishes. I have $10 in points, so I think my total will be $10.60, since the hair ties ship free this month. I think that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 16, 2012)

I am not going to use this product (Lulu Organics lavender + Clary Sage Hair Powder)!!! Is Anyone interested in trading???  Thank you!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seriously.. am i slow??  this is the SECOND week i cant find the hidden bauble??   sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh..  is this one affiliated with bb too?




http://baublebar.com/index.php/fashion-jewelry/earrings/animalistic-medley-mix.html


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

i clicked on a bunch of earrings and none of them were right..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 16, 2012)

Make sure on that page to click on the "You've Found A Buried Bauble" logo on the bottom so it changes the prices then select the item you want.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

oh ok.. so i can choose a necklace and not the earring that i would never wear.. teeeheeee   thanks!
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

i ordered the owl in silver mix!

 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Mar 16, 2012)

Are you serious? A 15% coupon?

That is disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, when I found out the 'extra' from Birchbox was a 15% coupon, I emailed them to cancel my order (that hadnt shipped out yet) so they credited my money back.


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Mar 16, 2012)

Yay! Finally got my box today, and I am very happy with it! I was getting worried when it went BACK to Jersey!

Has anyone that got notified that they were getting an "apology" Teen Vogue box gotten their tracking yet? They sent the email 3 days ago, saying I would receive tracking "shortly" but I haven't seen anything yet...just wondering if I'm alone in that, or if others are still missing their tracking!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

theres an hour of TARTE BEAUTY for sale on qvc channel at 8 pm! est..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

no shipment notification email for me yet either
 



> Originally Posted by *JacksBruisedEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Finally got my box today, and I am very happy with it! I was getting worried when it went BACK to Jersey!
> 
> Has anyone that got notified that they were getting an "apology" Teen Vogue box gotten their tracking yet? They sent the email 3 days ago, saying I would receive tracking "shortly" but I haven't seen anything yet...just wondering if I'm alone in that, or if others are still missing their tracking!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

i didnt get the tv box and i didnt get the email saying i would.. but i got 200 points added.. 1 for not getting tv box and another for getting a dupe sample..   i did get a free face wash out of it..  i am happy with that but would LOVE a tv box.. oh well it wasnt meant to be...............
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no shipment notification email for me yet either


----------



## daisy351 (Mar 16, 2012)

You can also get free samples from Mario Badescu by filling out an online form: http://www.mariobadescu.com/questionnaire.aspx

I think I got like 6 samples: a cleanser, toner, moisturizer, eye cream, mask, and drying cream, personalized for my skin type.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

awesome! doing it now....................
 



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can also get free samples from Mario Badescu by filling out an online form: http://www.mariobadescu.com/questionnaire.aspx
> 
> I think I got like 6 samples: a cleanser, toner, moisturizer, eye cream, mask, and drying cream, personalized for my skin type.


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 16, 2012)

We are receiving the same box this month! I peeked and can't wait to get mine





 



> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my box was so heavy!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

i filled it out but it added a bunch of stuff for me to buy??  i just want samples?  if i dont buy.. will i get them?
 



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can also get free samples from Mario Badescu by filling out an online form: http://www.mariobadescu.com/questionnaire.aspx
> 
> I think I got like 6 samples: a cleanser, toner, moisturizer, eye cream, mask, and drying cream, personalized for my skin type.


----------



## daisy351 (Mar 16, 2012)

They should send you an email in the next couple of days with a link to click if you are interested in the samples.  You don't have to buy anything to get the samples.  Sorry I didn't explain the process, it is not obvious.



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i filled it out but it added a bunch of stuff for me to buy??  i just want samples?  if i dont buy.. will i get them?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 16, 2012)

oh ok..  cool.. i didnt realize cuz as soon as i finished it went right to buy it now cart.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should send you an email in the next couple of days with a link to click if you are interested in the samples.  You don't have to buy anything to get the samples.  Sorry I didn't explain the process, it is not obvious.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 16, 2012)

I found a website wherein you can buy stuff from almost all the subscription boxes in discounted price. Check on it girls!

http://apothica.com/clearance-products.html?category_id=2894&amp;orderBy=popularity&amp;direction=DESC&amp;startingLimit=120&amp;limit=12


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 16, 2012)

I found a website wherein we can buy those products featured in almost all of our subscription boxes. Great sale! 20% to 70% off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://beautyvault.skincarerx.com/


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not like tea, so If someone wants to trade the tea!!!  I would like to trade the tea and the hair powder!!! Thank you!!!



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 16, 2012)

Would you trade the tea and the hair powder for a deluxe sample of Fekkai glossing cream?



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I do not like tea, so If someone wants to trade the tea!!!  I would like to trade the tea and the hair powder!!! Thank you!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 16, 2012)

I just sent you a PM!! Thank you!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Would you trade the tea and the hair powder for a deluxe sample of Fekkai glossing cream?


----------



## pookiebear81 (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe I'm being too much of a complainer, but it's very disappointing that some people got two full size products in their TV BB (Tarte LipSurgence and Esse Luxe Nail Polish) and some people received one full size product (Esse Luxe Nail Polish), I being the one who got only one full size product.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 16, 2012)

Can someone review the Peter Thomas Roth Max Anti Shine Mattifying Gel? Would any of you who got the sample consider buying the full size?


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 17, 2012)

Just want to say I rec'd my 20% discount code for being a subscriber for 3 months.  The code is good for just a week, which is too bad because I have placed 4 orders with Birchbox in the past couple of days, and really cant do any more shopping for beauty products for a couple of weeks.

I love the Essie As Gold As It Gets I rec'd in my Teen Vogue Birchbox!  I wore one coat over a soft taupe polish for work today.  The one coat over the neutral polish was subtle and pretty.  Tonight I changed my polish for the weekend to a dark navy blue polish and put two coats of the gold Essie over that for a more dramatic look.  I love it!   I also love the Tarte that was in my box.  I would never in a million year have purchased that if I saw it in the store, and its now a favorite!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Mar 17, 2012)

What is in the separate "Welcome" box? I got my first BB this month, and it was #18 from the regular BB list posted.

I wondered if there was a different "first" box, based on the wording of the email shipping confirmation.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2012)

The "Welcome" boxes are always listed among the other boxes, the only real difference is that they generally include some samples that have been sent out before...a way of using up leftover samples without sending repeats, I guess.  The card included usually says something about a mix of new and old favorites, but it seems like this month, all the cards are the same except the teen vogue ones.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 17, 2012)

> You can also get free samples from Mario Badescu by filling out an online form: http://www.mariobadescu.com/questionnaire.aspx
> 
> I think I got like 6 samples: a cleanser, toner, moisturizer, eye cream, mask, and drying cream, personalized for my skin type.


 Thanks! I just filled it out. How were your samples packaged? Foil packets?


----------



## NaturalGeek (Mar 17, 2012)

I finally received my Birchbox today.  Pretty happy with it.  

But if anyone would like to SWAP 



  the color club polish I got for another color, that would be awesome.

I received  Age of Aquarius:






I would be interested in any other color but the blue or yellow...


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 17, 2012)

I did that too! They are so awesome they even included instructions on how to use each product.

I received mine two weeks ago but havent used them yet.

I lost the instructions :/ I will just check their website. It was funny though coz Hautelook but up a sale of Mario Badescu the next day with awesome prices!



> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should send you an email in the next couple of days with a link to click if you are interested in the samples.  You don't have to buy anything to get the samples.  Sorry I didn't explain the process, it is not obvious.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I just filled it out. How were your samples packaged? Foil packets?


I might be able to help u, sleepykat!

I also requested for samples and received small pots of creams and mask and small bottles of cleanser. They weren't wrapped individually but they came in okay in a bubble mailer. Would you want to see em? I have to look for them though because I traveled and brought some stuff and kept some away


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 17, 2012)

I have used it 3 times now and I really like it! I am considering buying the full size. I have worn it under my make up while taking my daughter for walks, it's about 80 degrees here right now, and pretty humid, and I stayed matte the whole time.... which would never have happened without it. So far I haven't had a single pimple either, so I don't think it is going to make me break out.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone review the Peter Thomas Roth Max Anti Shine Mattifying Gel? Would any of you who got the sample consider buying the full size?


----------



## quene8106 (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They emailed me the 20% discount a couple of weeks after I received my third box.



i just got that e-mail too. they only gave me a week to use the code. boooo


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 17, 2012)

Woohoo got my ship notice for my teen vogue replacement box or w/e it was.


----------



## Kristlkrost (Mar 17, 2012)

*I just did the form but don't see how you get the samples??? It just told me what to order full size???*


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 17, 2012)

My box came today.  The tracking info still says it is in Jersey!

My Harvey Prince perfume was broken.  Total bummer since it is my current favorite.  It was a duplicate from Dec and they already have given me 100 points for sending it so I am not going to complain.  At least if all my other stuff has a perfume smell it is one I like!


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 17, 2012)

FYI they are doing a buried bauble tomorrow (Sunday) as well, according to an email I got from them. I guess they're adding a few extra days.


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if Wal Mart carries Essie? I really want to try some more of those colors. I got Set In Stones, but like the gold and pink as well. Sadly I need to go to Wal Mart today, but I may stop off at Target as well, and I think I read a few of you saying the have it there.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 17, 2012)

I have not seen Essie at Walmart but I have at Target, RiteAid and Walgreens.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 17, 2012)

Kool, is there any way for you to know whats in it? 
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo got my ship notice for my teen vogue replacement box or w/e it was.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 17, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if Wal Mart carries Essie? I really want to try some more of those colors. I got Set In Stones, but like the gold and pink as well. Sadly I need to go to Wal Mart today, but I may stop off at Target as well, and I think I read a few of you saying the have it there.





I got the pink one at my super walmart yesterday. I already have one, but picked up an extra just in case it's limited edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks zadidoll and pinktergal! I am probably going to both. OT, is is unbelievably hot in the midwest this week and all my summer clothes are in storage until I move so I'm going a dress/skirt/leggings spree today so I'm not boiling in my jeans and long sleeved shirts! Wal Mart has cheap leggings but I'm not big on their dresses, etc. Hopefully Target has some cute stuff for cheap since I don't really NEED new clothes I am trying not to overspend


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kool, is there any way for you to know whats in it?



Nope, its showing my first box on the page.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 17, 2012)

So birchbox sent me a new tarte lip thing? In amused.


----------



## snllama (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So birchbox sent me a new tarte lip thing? In amused.



what!? They told me they were sold out as why they couldn't replace my broken one! such bull!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 17, 2012)

It's so strange that there are so many different responses to the same problem.  Kudos to Birchbox for sending out free Teen Vogue Boxes.  I'm not one of the affected subscribers but it seems like a great thing to do, I know many people were really disappointed.  But some who seemed the most disappointed and emailed Birchbox about it aren't getting the option to get a box?  I would have loved to get the sample closet email, but alas, it wasn't sent to me on any of my boxes.  Probably for the best, as I have a zillion unused samples and shouldn't spend $150 right now . . . but samples are so addicting!  I know you ladies understand, and that my friends, makes me feel much better.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 17, 2012)

That's what I'm talking about!  Different people get different answers . . . Maybe if you write back again in view of the new info?  But that's a pain in the butt, you shouldn't have to do that to have a company do what's right.  Did they offer you the 100 points?  That would help, I suppose, but it's not the same as a working, non-broken $24 Tarte LipSurgence.  

Love your blog, btw.  Hope things work out for you, sorry it's such a bummer!
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnieXO (Mar 17, 2012)

Just got my box. Looking to swap Essie luxe effects in A Cut Above (pink glitter) and mini Fresh Sugar Rose balm because I already have both. I'll trade the polish for the silver glitter one or trade both for a full size Tarte lip pencil if I like the shade. Send me a PM!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't know why...because they told me they were out of them, and then it just showed up in the mail.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 17, 2012)

they are supposed to be sending me a new box but I havent received my ship notice. If I dont have it by Monday I will email them back and ask about it. I dont think they would say they were sending me one if they werent going to.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they are supposed to be sending me a new box but I havent received my ship notice. If I dont have it by Monday I will email them back and ask about it. I dont think they would say they were sending me one if they werent going to.



I got my ship notice today for my replacement, but the tracking number isn't working yet.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Mar 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They told me the same thing. 




 I would have preferred a box replacement.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 17, 2012)

O I thought you said you already got it



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 17, 2012)

They told me they couldn't replace mine, as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 17, 2012)

My lip stain was bad as well and I sent two e mails (a second because I replied to my "your box has shipped" e mail and wasn't sure if that was the right address to send it to) and still no reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted to try it!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Mar 17, 2012)

I got the neon pink shade, "Jackie Oh!". I was planning to give it to my little sister, but I'd be thrilled to trade for the green.



> Originally Posted by *NaturalGeek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally received my Birchbox today.  Pretty happy with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 17, 2012)

I found the Gold Essie at Wal Mart (last one of the luxeffects they had, I was happy!) and then the pink at Target. I can't wait to use them both. I used the set in stones I got in my box last night and really like it. I'm a glitter girl


----------



## AnnieXO (Mar 17, 2012)

@Ladybritt -- I used it over Zoya's Faye and it was so pretty... blinged out rose-gold nails! I find using these hex glitter polishes over a color that's a similar shade but somewhat duo chrome (with some dimension, just not solid color/matte) is really gorgeous.


----------



## SetToStunning (Mar 17, 2012)

My box is finally in WA! Looks like I will probably get it Tuesday.


----------



## kweenah (Mar 17, 2012)

I just got my BB today =] They never updated my tracking info, so I was surprised when I saw it. I got box #9. I was kind of sad because when I opened my box, I saw that perfume was broken....o wells. =[ I'm excited to try the blemish clearing cleanser. ^__^


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 17, 2012)

AnnieXO - that sounds pretty!  I'll have to try it.  Thanks for sharing, I love it when people suggest great combos.

Ladybritt - Isn't it cool how Birchbox gets us all excited about a brand and so we end up going out and buying extra of it because we love it so much?  I guess it proves that brands being included in Birchboxes works as far as advertising.  That's great because it makes it a great appeal to all sorts of different brands to want to get their products in the boxes which equals better choices for us!  I don't understand exactly the business plan used, but I haven't researched it much yet.  It seems fascinating to me.  Katia and some of the other heads of Birchbox have impressive resumes and bring a lot to the table.  They are consistently interesting and different and I've found so many different products that I wouldn't have had a chance to use otherwise.  Yay Birchbox!  This month was a winner for a lot of people, many are saying it's the best box they've received.  
 



> Originally Posted by *AnnieXO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Ladybritt -- I used it over Zoya's Faye and it was so pretty... blinged out rose-gold nails! I find using these hex glitter polishes over a color that's a similar shade but somewhat duo chrome (with some dimension, just not solid color/matte) is really gorgeous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> O I thought you said you already got it



I got a replacement tarte for the teen vogue box I did receive on one account, since mine was broken but I'm still not sure why they sent me one and no one else, I haven't received the second replacement tv box yet, on my real account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 18, 2012)

i got my email from Mario Badescu for the free samples!  cool!  cant wait!  the MAD serum gave me a rash! or it could be i am trying too many different face products..........


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 18, 2012)

I got the email for the Mario Badescu samples, too, and ordered them...then read the ingredients on the products and kind of regretted it. (Nothing alarming...I mean, no blood from a virgin or anything...just parabens, sulfates, and some pore clogging ingredients that I'm slowly but surely trying to eliminate from my life, or at least as much as possible.)  Oh well, I'll give 'em to my mom!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 18, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I might be able to help u, sleepykat!

I also requested for samples and received small pots of creams and mask and small bottles of cleanser. They weren't wrapped individually but they came in okay in a bubble mailer. Would you want to see em? I have to look for them though because I traveled and brought some stuff and kept some away





Â 





Thanks! Don't worry about photos, since I'm not paying for the samples. I am mostly curious if they are one-time use or more. I haven't received an e-mail from them yet, but it hasn't been a long time. My skin is still pretty good, so I thought I should do preventative maintenance on it now.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 18, 2012)

> Quote:Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I might be able to help u, sleepykat!
> ...


 I can say 3-5 days worth of samples. Not bad!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 18, 2012)

> I got the email for the Mario Badescu samples, too, and ordered them...then read the ingredients on the products and kind of regretted it. (Nothing alarming...I mean, no blood from a virgin or anything...just parabens, sulfates, and some pore clogging ingredients that I'm slowly but surely trying to eliminate from my life, or at least as much as possible.)  Oh well, I'll give 'em to my mom!


 You may have read it already, but just in case you haven't, here is a link to a list of companies that are considered champions of safer cosmetics: http://www.ewg.org/skindeep/2011/11/30/celebrate-our-cosmetics-champions/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks!  it's hard, especially since I LOVE trying products.  Some of it's easy - cleansers, moisturizers.  But then there are the things I never even thought about containing parabens, like eyeshadows.  I'm using up the rest of what I have, but one of my new year's resolutions was to not purchase items with these ingredients except in rare cases, so that site will help a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 18, 2012)

> They told me they couldn't replace mine, as well.
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 One of the ladies in another thread contacted Tarte instead of Birchbox, and they were going to replace it for her. I think it was zadidoll.


----------



## ageofanxiety (Mar 18, 2012)

So I'm getting my first box this month and I just got a confirmation email the other day. I checked it this morning and it went from NY to MA and I'm in NC. lol Is the shipping always so...odd?


----------



## nicepenguins (Mar 18, 2012)

If you're interested (sorry if I'm too OT, but there are a few other buried bauble posts on this thread, and I found it today so yay). It's the bauble they put in the Nov BB, but in different colors if you liked it and want to stack:

http://baublebar.com/index.php/buried-bauble-wood-pop-bracelet.html


----------



## lovepink (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can use a birchbox promo code (such as the 25% off for your 3 month "anniversary") with your birchbox points?  Or is it one or the other?  On the email with the code it says you cannot combine with other offers but I am not sure if BB points are other offers! Thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you can use a birchbox promo code (such as the 25% off for your 3 month "anniversary") with your birchbox points?  Or is it one or the other?  On the email with the code it says you cannot combine with other offers but I am not sure if BB points are other offers! Thanks!



You can combine them, bb points work like a giftcard.


----------



## Tulipp (Mar 18, 2012)

Update - I also got the shipping confirmation for my free Teen Vogue box over the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, it is one of the things I like most about it, they do get me hooked on some good stuff! I put the Gold As It Gets over the Alicia I got from the Julep promo and it looks really cute! AnnieXO gave me the idea with the pink combo she used, so thanks!




I went to Ulta today and bought the lip stain since mine was broken (still waiting to here back on that btw...I hope they at least give me some points or something) and I really like that as well! I was a little mad because if you spend $25 you got a free gift and the stain is $24...of course tarte doesn't have anything that's $1! lol I maybe would have splurged and spent $5-10 to get the freebie but I didn't see anything.
 



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AnnieXO - that sounds pretty!  I'll have to try it.  Thanks for sharing, I love it when people suggest great combos.
> 
> Ladybritt - Isn't it cool how Birchbox gets us all excited about a brand and so we end up going out and buying extra of it because we love it so much?  I guess it proves that brands being included in Birchboxes works as far as advertising.  That's great because it makes it a great appeal to all sorts of different brands to want to get their products in the boxes which equals better choices for us!  I don't understand exactly the business plan used, but I haven't researched it much yet.  It seems fascinating to me.  Katia and some of the other heads of Birchbox have impressive resumes and bring a lot to the table.  They are consistently interesting and different and I've found so many different products that I wouldn't have had a chance to use otherwise.  Yay Birchbox!  This month was a winner for a lot of people, many are saying it's the best box they've received.


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *daisy351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can also get free samples from Mario Badescu by filling out an online form: http://www.mariobadescu.com/questionnaire.aspx
> 
> I think I got like 6 samples: a cleanser, toner, moisturizer, eye cream, mask, and drying cream, personalized for my skin type.


Thanks for posting this! I did the M.A.D. samples and never got a reply, I asked about it on their FB page and they did e mail me saying they would check if I was on the list then get back to me but they never did. *shrug* not going to worry about and bug them for samples. Unless someone posts that they are really good! lol I did get the reply from Mario Badescu this morning. I'm interested in the strawberry scrub or something along those lines, can't remember exactly. It was one of my samples so I am excited to try it.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it depends on the area. Our walmart does carry Essie polishes. They have a huge display of them and get in the seasonal sets. The problem is they sell out REALLY fast. 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not seen Essie at Walmart but I have at Target, RiteAid and Walgreens.



I'm still waiting on my March BB to show up that's the regular one. It's pretty sad that I can tell because I've ordered stuff online and have the "last stop" before it gets here memorized like I do. But it should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 18, 2012)

got another buried bauble today!  found it all by myself! i need HELP!!!!!


----------



## Caryatid (Mar 18, 2012)

What's a bauble??


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 18, 2012)

http://baublebar.com/index.php/

BB often teams up with them..they sometimes include bauble bar items in there box and bauble will give a BB discount and so on....  i heard about it on here.. i bought something on friday and something today..  i need therapy!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's a bauble??


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's a bauble??



I was wondering that, too, but afraid to ask...something else for me to spend money on! lol


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 18, 2012)

yup!!  its a good thing i am spring diet, i am spending my food $ on stuff...................
 



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering that, too, but afraid to ask...something else for me to spend money on! lol


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 18, 2012)

> What's a bauble??


 Noun: A small, showy trinket or decoration.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You can combine them, bb points work like a giftcard.


 Thank you!  I'm new to Birchbox and this whole thread/forum thing!  Everyone has been super helpful!


----------



## mishtastic (Mar 18, 2012)

It's the special weekly deal from baublebar.com. They price one piece of jewelry $10 every Friday (and sometimes other days like this Sunday). They don't tell you what is is, so you have to go find it according to the clues they send you from the email. Normally it's the cheaper pieces of jewelry on the site, but they have some cute things occasionally.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 18, 2012)

No more Buried Baubles here. I'm going to create a new post on it in the Fashion Talk area.


----------



## snllama (Mar 18, 2012)

I finally got around to posting a review for my swapped birchbox! I traded by second TV box for Beauty Phoenix's Box #7. Im loving the teas and excited about the Eve Lom Radiance cream since it is so lightweight and works with my breakout prone skin!

I wrote my review: http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/03/birchbox-march-2012.html


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 19, 2012)

Did everyone get the same 3 tea samples?  I noticed they also have a coconut tea on their website and I was wondering if anyone had tried it?  Sounds like a good summer tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 19, 2012)

My daughter's "oops" box (the one she wasn't suppose to get did contain tea but she doesn't drink tea to begin with and I dislike coconut (I still have the ones from Eco-Emi). lol


----------



## snllama (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah we all got the 3 green teas. I wish I had gotten a chance to try the apple roobios. But the 16 pack is only $6, which is comparable to other teas at the grocery store. So I think I may buy this pack.

I forgot I had made my cherry marzipan tea and had half of it sitting cold. Holy crap, it was delicious as an iced tea! I bet I could get away with using one bag to steep a liter.


----------



## GinaM (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the email for the Mario Badescu samples, too, and ordered them...then read the ingredients on the products and kind of regretted it. (Nothing alarming...I mean, no blood from a virgin or anything...just parabens, sulfates, and some pore clogging ingredients that I'm slowly but surely trying to eliminate from my life, or at least as much as possible.)  Oh well, I'll give 'em to my mom!



 I ordered the samples, too, and then noticed in one of the soothing masks I was getting one of the ingredients is SD alcohol....um, if I put that on my face it would be pissed!!!!


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 19, 2012)

> Yeah we all got the 3 green teas. I wish I had gotten a chance to try the apple roobios. But the 16 pack is only $6, which is comparable to other teas at the grocery store. So I think I may buy this pack. I forgot I had made my cherry marzipan tea and had half of it sitting cold. Holy crap, it was delicious as an iced tea! I bet I could get away with using one bag to steep a liter.


 That is a good idea!


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 19, 2012)

If the email indicates what samples we get I am getting a ton! The consultant recommended 7 items. Did anyone receive their package yet?


----------



## GinaM (Mar 19, 2012)

> If the email indicates what samples we get I am getting a ton! The consultant recommended 7 items. Did anyone receive their package yet?


 For which sub?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 19, 2012)

*i go tthe cherry, mint and honey...  i think that may have been the standard sample?  altho i dont know for sure..  i actually got my order today...  so now i have a box of the cherry marzipan..   good stuff!!  which flavor do you like????      *                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Quote: Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did everyone get the same 3 tea samples?  I noticed they also have a coconut tea on their website and I was wondering if anyone had tried it?  Sounds like a good summer tea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SetToStunning (Mar 19, 2012)

Finally got my box!! I got Box 13. Love it, except the perfume. Yuck - not a good smell.

I had forgotten that I would be getting the one year box so I was really surprised when the box was pink, haha.

Here is my unboxing video for anyone who is curious:


----------



## anr5065 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi all! I'm new to Birchbox but I've been lurking on the site for quite some time now. 

I signed up through the TV option, however I received a regular March box instead. Luckily, I got the email saying that they would be sending me a TV box as well. I do have a question and I'm hoping maybe someone on the site knows...will I be able to review the products from the TV box? Under my "BOX" page it is showing the regular box, but I wasn't sure if it will be updated with the TV box or will even be shown at all since technically I received a March box already.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I think the cherry is my fave of the 3, but I really liked all three!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *anr5065* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all! I'm new to Birchbox but I've been lurking on the site for quite some time now.
> 
> I signed up through the TV option, however I received a regular March box instead. Luckily, I got the email saying that they would be sending me a TV box as well. I do have a question and I'm hoping maybe someone on the site knows...will I be able to review the products from the TV box? Under my "BOX" page it is showing the regular box, but I wasn't sure if it will be updated with the TV box or will even be shown at all since technically I received a March box already.



I don't think we are going to get to review it. I don't really expect extra points opportunities in addition to an extra box, at least.


----------



## kruti81 (Mar 19, 2012)

i got my birchbox for the first time this month. i ddint get anything i really wantd at all but am hoping to wait one more month before i cancel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 19, 2012)

I finally received my bb box in the mail!




 This is my 3rd month and this box It is absolutely perfect for Me. I am blown away by all of the products and goodies I received.

 


1. Annick Goutal perfume smells fruity and a bit sexy!

2. Nail Polish which is one of the colors I wanted. I think it's perfect for spring!

3. Ms Jessies shampoo (2 packets), conditioner (2 packets)  And meringue in all very generous sizes

4. Wei beads-I know this is from last month but I really wanted to try it

5. Tibetan shower/cream gel which I will probably use tonight!


----------



## snllama (Mar 20, 2012)

I needed a free shipping item for my purchase so I decided to go ahead and get the full box of the Cherry Marzipan tea. It is definitely my favorite of the three! But too bad there isn't a box mixed with all 5 flavors.


----------



## bluepearl (Mar 20, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks for posting this! I did the M.A.D. samples and never got a reply, I asked about it on their FB page and they did e mail me saying they would check if I was on the list then get back to me but they never did. *shrug* not going to worry about and bug them for samples. Unless someone posts that they are really good! lol I did get the reply from Mario Badescu this morning. I'm interested in the strawberry scrub or something along those lines, can't remember exactly. It was one of my samples so I am excited to try it.
I think you'll really like the Mario Badescu Strawberry Scrub! It's one of my HG products: a good exfoliant but doesn't leave your skin all dried out. In fact, it leaves your skin quite soft, but not overly moisturized or greasy (I have VERY oily skin and anything overly emollient would be a problem for me).


----------



## GinaM (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I think you'll really like the Mario Badescu Strawberry Scrub! It's one of my HG products: a good exfoliant but doesn't leave your skin all dried out. In fact, it leaves your skin quite soft, but not overly moisturized or greasy (I have VERY oily skin and anything overly emollient would be a problem for me).


Just got my MAD samples today.  I got the Youth Transformation Age Corrective Serum, Eye Transformation Serum and the Wrinkle Repellent Environmental Protection Serum.  I am excited to try them.  I know that someone posted a list of pore clogging ingredients.  If that was you, do you mind posting again?!!!!  If anyone has it handy, can you repost?  Thank you!!!!


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluepearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I think you'll really like the Mario Badescu Strawberry Scrub! It's one of my HG products: a good exfoliant but doesn't leave your skin all dried out. In fact, it leaves your skin quite soft, but not overly moisturized or greasy (I have VERY oily skin and anything overly emollient would be a problem for me).



Now I'm more excited to get it! I did get my M.A.D. samples yesterday. 2 brightening products, one aging product and one acne.  I did specify I wanted to try the brightening so I'm glad I got 2 of those.  I gave my mom the aging product. I do try and do preventative (I'm 22) but I like to give her some of the stuff I get once in awhile


----------



## astokes (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> go to their site:    http://www.mad-skincare.com/Cleansers/
> ...



I got the samples from them in the mail too! Thanks for the heads up! : )


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

My replacement TV box should be here tomorrow. I'm pretty sure its box 2, and I'm so excited since this will be my 3rd bb this month, lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 20, 2012)

I think they are sending out the same boxes to replace what you were originally sent. Mine said in the email it was BB4. The Teen Vogue I got on my second account and they replaced it with another box # 4.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My replacement TV box should be here tomorrow. I'm pretty sure its box 2, and I'm so excited since this will be my 3rd bb this month, lol.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Mar 20, 2012)

Yay! Yay! I was on wait list for a subscription and I just got an email that a spot had opened up! Of course, I quickly signed up! I'm so happy! I subscribe to Julep Maven, Beauty Army, Green Grab Bag, The Look Bag, MyGlam, Beauty Fix, and both Test Tubes but hat not yet subbed to Birchbox! I'm so happy, I feel complete now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think they are sending out the same boxes to replace what you were originally sent. Mine said in the email it was BB4. The Teen Vogue I got on my second account and they replaced it with another box # 4.


huh? I got a regular box originally.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 20, 2012)

I got my regular March box! It's not super exciting compared to my Teen Vogue, but it'll be fun to try out everything at least. It's box 21 I think. The one that's last months leftovers lol. But that's alright. 

I saw the Hollywood Tape at Old Navy strangely enough! They have it in the weird section before the registers where they have all kinds of toys and weird impulse buy stuff.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my regular March box! It's not super exciting compared to my Teen Vogue, but it'll be fun to try out everything at least. It's box 21 I think. The one that's last months leftovers lol. But that's alright.
> 
> I saw the Hollywood Tape at Old Navy strangely enough! They have it in the weird section before the registers where they have all kinds of toys and weird impulse buy stuff.



lol, I saw at old navy, too! And I was like "hmm I wonder how much they sell it for??"


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh ok. Different situation than mine.
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 20, 2012)

My samples are here!!!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 20, 2012)

Only 20 more days until the April Birchboxes go live!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I needed a free shipping item for my purchase so I decided to go ahead and get the full box of the Cherry Marzipan tea. It is definitely my favorite of the three! But too bad there isn't a box mixed with all 5 flavors.



I wish there was a variety box too!  I ended up purchasing the 4 flavors that are on the Birchbox website.  I love them all!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your video.  You got a great box!  Your description of the Annick Goutal perfume sample made me laugh.  I actually purchased that perfume, and I really like it.  Just goes to show "one man's junk is another mans treasure".  Thanks again.
 



> Originally Posted by *SetToStunning* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my box!! I got Box 13. Love it, except the perfume. Yuck - not a good smell.
> 
> ...


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 20, 2012)

Loved my first BB - Teen Vogue #3 - but don't know if I should keep my subscription for April. Even though I loved everything, they're not things I necessarily _need_...and it looks like most people rarely have two awesome boxes consecutively? Should I wait to resubscribe for the May box?


----------



## meaganola (Mar 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loved my first BB - Teen Vogue #3 - but don't know if I should keep my subscription for April. Even though I loved everything, they're not things I necessarily _need_...and it looks like most people rarely have two awesome boxes consecutively? Should I wait to resubscribe for the May box?



Last year's April box was eco-themed because of Earth Day (the shipping box was green instead of pink), so if that interests you, it might be worth stickign around to see if they do it again.  I hadn't even *heard* of Birchbox before Zoya had polish in that month's box, but I think I went from "hmm, I wonder what this company is all about" to "ooh, where's my credit card?" in about ten minutes.  Also, Birchbox now operates with a waiting list, so if you jump ship now, you might not be able to get back on board for May.  And if you're interested in the bonus points, if you cancel, I believe you lose your points.  I love those bonus points.  

But it depends on why you're getting Birchbox.  I do have to say that I rarely even have two items in a box that I like (and, occasionally, there's not even *one* thing I like), but I'm not looking at this as trying to get $10 worth of stuff I like every month.  I'm looking at this as a preventative measure:  I have this nasty habit of buying stuff because I'm curious or bored, trying it a few times, and then deciding I hate it or am bored with it, but then I still end up keeping the product because I just spent a bunch of money on this stuff!  Of *course* I'm not going to just toss it out!  Off to the Island of Misfit Skincare Products with this moisturizer/mask/cleanser/etc.!  It can get to be a *very* large island.  I don't even *want* to think about how much money went into the garbage when I moved a few years ago and tossed pretty much every beauty product -- makeup, cleansers, hair stuff, you name it -- I had at that point.  I almost *prefer* when I try something and don't like it because that's one more thing to cross off my to-buy list.

(What I don't like is when my box has a bunch of stuff I can't even try.  Perfume?  Can't wear alcohol-based stuff.  Hair tie?  My hair is basically in a pixie cut.  Shimmery orange lip gloss?  *So* not my color that I actually kept it for the entertainment value.  I seem to recall a lip-plumping gloss.  There are few things I need less than larger lips.  But then there are the months when I discover facial oil or a new cleanser that rocks my socks, and it makes it worth sticking through the months when the only positive part was getting points -- and thus store credit -- for reviewing everything.)


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 21, 2012)

i have already had 5 cups....i LOVE it..
 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I needed a free shipping item for my purchase so I decided to go ahead and get the full box of the Cherry Marzipan tea. It is definitely my favorite of the three! But too bad there isn't a box mixed with all 5 flavors.


----------



## snllama (Mar 21, 2012)

I had two awesome boxes in a row! I have signed up for a ton of subscription services, and birchbox is the only one that I've bought full-size products from. Yeah, some products I dont need or like, but there are so many that I love and am so glad to have found!

I'd keep it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 21, 2012)

So my Teen Vogue replacement for the woops you were on the list but didn't get one should get here today. Its like the never ending birchbox fun month. It is box 2, and I'm hoping the tarte on this one does not break, lol.


----------



## Jazbot (Mar 21, 2012)

Excellent people! I read all the posts on this site and I emailed MAD and they replied back they will be sending me products. I am so excited. I think you guys rock for posting all this great information.  Also I am a Huge BirchBox Fan I loved loved my TV March Box. They did a great job. I think its the best 10 dollars I can spend. I live in NYC...and 10 dollars can be spent on anything...especially all the happy hours or open bars we have..plus all the retail stores we have at reach this 10 dollars is worth it!

Keep posting fantastic information guys, you guys are inspiring with every post.

Have a great day!

Ciao!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 21, 2012)

I have had a bunch of awesome boxes! Actually, since I started with BB... like 15ish months ago, I have only had 2 boxes that were duds. The Feb. one I just got and then I don't remember what month the one before that was.... So if you are worried about the boxes being good or not I would say you just have to stick it out. I guess it's different for everyone though, some people have gotten several boxes and not been happy with any of them, I have had a bunch of boxes and been happy with almost every one....

 



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Loved my first BB - Teen Vogue #3 - but don't know if I should keep my subscription for April. Even though I loved everything, they're not things I necessarily _need_...and it looks like most people rarely have two awesome boxes consecutively? Should I wait to resubscribe for the May box?


----------



## thr33things (Mar 21, 2012)

Anybody get box #22? I think that's the one I'm getting. . .


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have gotten 3 boxes so far, my first box was in January. That one was my least favorite and it still merited a grade of B+. This month was an A + because it was an awesome Teen Vogue box. Last month was an A. So.. I have been very happy with my boxes so far and even added a second BB account. If 10.00 is a big deal to you, or you expect each box to be super great, I would probably go ahead and cancel, cuz thats just not going to happen. But if you are open to trying new things, even things you would never buy, I would keep it. It works for me and its a fun service, thats why I am a customer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 21, 2012)

So I got my "oops we messed up" tv box today. I already have the tarte in amused and a china glaze super similar to the essie in pink, so I'm debating going to the trade boards with them or taking them to ulta and target. I guess I'll have to think on it for a bit.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, how weird is this... I haven't contacted Paulina about it yet. This is in regards to my eldest daughter's box.

*Wed 3/14/2012 9:18 AM*

She gets an email from Birchbox. Subject: Apologies from Birchbox.

It has come to our attention that you received an incorrect box type this month. We are writing to extend our sincere apologies. While we hope you are enjoying your amazing March Birchbox, you should have received the Teen Vogue Birchbox, as you requested by signing up through www.birchbox.com/teenvogue.

To make it up to you we are sending you a Teen Vogue box free of charge. We are so sorry we did not deliver a Teen Vogue box the first time around.

You will receive an email with your new tracking information shortly!

*Sat 3/17/2012 7:59 AM*

She gets an email from Birchbox again stating the box shipped.

Your March Birchbox has shipped. This month, you'll get to try party-ready products from top brands, all hand-picked by the beauty editors at Teen Vogue.

Your box is being shipped this month via UPS Mail Innovations. You can track its progress here: ################## (info will be uploaded within 48 hours of shipment). Please note that delivery can take up to 10 business days to the West Coast. Don't hesitate to reach out with any questions!

That had a projected delivery date of Mar 20 2012. No box as of today.

*Tue 3/20/2012 7:51 AM*

She then gets this email.

Thank you for your Birchbox order. Your payment has been processed, and you will receive an email notification when items ship. Full-size product orders ship within two business days.

If you ordered a subscription, your first box will be delivered midway through the month following your order.

Monthly Birchboxes are on a magazine schedule â€” they ship by the 10th day of each month. If you have a monthly subscription, you donâ€™t need to re-subscribe every month: itâ€™s automatically renewed, so you wonâ€™t risk missing a box.

You can check the status of your full-size order or membership by logging into your account. If you have any questions please contact us at [email protected] or call us at (877) 487-7272 Monday-Friday, 9am-5pm EST.

Then today... *Wed 3/21/2012 3:09 PM*

Your Birchbox order has shipped! Please note that products may ship separately. You can check the status of your shipment by logging in to your account. If you have any questions about your order please contact us at [email protected] or call us at (877) 487-7272 Monday - Friday, 9am - 5pm EST.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 21, 2012)

Weird, I only got the standard shipment email for my replacement box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 21, 2012)

I got 2 emails, the first one was like the one you got on Tuesday and the 2nd email was like the one you got on Wed. I am able to track the box from the tracking number on the 2nd email.


----------



## akicowi (Mar 21, 2012)

I got 2 emails as well. No tracking info yet though.


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 21, 2012)

> Excellent people! I read all the posts on this site and I emailed MAD and they replied back they will be sending me products. I am so excited. I think you guys rock for posting all this great information.  Also I am a Huge BirchBox Fan I loved loved my TV March Box. They did a great job. I think its the best 10 dollars I can spend. I live in NYC...and 10 dollars can be spent on anything...especially all the happy hours or open bars we have..plus all the retail stores we have at reach this 10 dollars is worth it!
> 
> Keep posting fantastic information guys, you guys are inspiring with every post.
> 
> ...


 I agree! Great tips on here, ladies. Loving Birchbox and learning a lot about how to get the most samples. I was super happy with the TV box. I also have several places sending free or highly discounted samples to me because of codes I've learned on makeuptalk.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 21, 2012)

Hmm, that's true...Ahh! I caved and signed up again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What should I set my beauty profile to? I like skincare stuff (though I've got a penchant for masks specifically), nail polish, and makeup all equally...as long as it isn't gimmicky, like the tattoo eyeliners or nail polish remover mitts. Any advice?
 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JadedBeauty (Mar 21, 2012)

I haven't used any of my birchbox points yet and I think I should have 200 after the next box.  I really want that gorgeous on the go set, but does anyone know if you can use the points towards that because it is a gift set?  Also, if next month is my third box - do I get a 20% code? (and if so can I combine with the points?)  I would love any help, as I have not bought anything from the store other than the box subscription itself.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 21, 2012)

To avoid stuff like the eyeliner tattoos don't pick trendy. lol I had my profile set to trendy for a couple of months and I really didn't like the eyeliner stickers. I switched to I think it's classic and the box I got this month was pretty good except for the Stila... I still think Stila were being cheap.


----------



## snllama (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't used any of my birchbox points yet and I think I should have 200 after the next box.  I really want that gorgeous on the go set, but does anyone know if you can use the points towards that because it is a gift set?  Also, if next month is my third box - do I get a 20% code? (and if so can I combine with the points?)  I would love any help, as I have not bought anything from the store other than the box subscription itself.



You can use your points to buy anything in the store. So that includes the limited edition boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

And you should get the coupon next month, which works with the points too! Pretty sweet deal! 

I myself just spent 3 dollars on $46 of products since I had my 20% coupon and 400BB points!


----------



## ahkae (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't seem to find the feedback button. Is this the same for others?


----------



## calexxia (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't seem to find the feedback button. Is this the same for others?



MIne is missing, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't seem to find the feedback button. Is this the same for others?



I had this problem, too. I e-mailed them about it.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone had as bad an experience with Birchbox as I seem to be having?  I opted in for Teen Vogue box did not get one.  Sent an email inquiring about it as well as my duplicate sample and received 100 birchbox points.  I was ok with that until I started hearing about other people getting Teen Vogue boxes or they got 100 birchbox points for not getting one.

I decided to use my Birchbox points to order.  I can't order!  It has been 4 days and it states "there was an error processing your order please try again or call us."  I tried on 2 different computers, 2 different mobile devices, 3 different web browsers to no avail.

I decide to call.  Even though their work hours for me on the West coast are 6am-2pm.  I get up early before work as I have no other time to call, nor any idea how long it will take and I get an answering machine!  Leave us a message we will call you back.  WTH?

I am not sure if it is me personally or if others have had similar or worse experiences than me.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2012)

Sounds like you're having bad luck with BB. I suggest emailing Paulina and see if she can look into why you can't order. Her name @ birchbox.com


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had as bad an experience with Birchbox as I seem to be having?  I opted in for Teen Vogue box did not get one.  Sent an email inquiring about it as well as my duplicate sample and received 100 birchbox points.  I was ok with that until I started hearing about other people getting Teen Vogue boxes or they got 100 birchbox points for not getting one.
> 
> ...


I've found a lot of things with bb are about luck, and there does seem to be some obvious "favoritism"* through the customers eyes. 

Favoritism isn't necessarily the right word because I don't feel like they are picking out people because they LIKE them better but some people get more perks than others, and it may even be through mistakes on their end. I feel weird bringing this up as recently I have been on the "favored" side.


----------



## CaliMel (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ahkae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't seem to find the feedback button. Is this the same for others?



There's a banner at the bottom, when you go to the Box tab, and it states that the feedback portion is missing and will return on the 23rd. I think they're working on it.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> There's a banner at the bottom, when you go to the Box tab, and it states that the feedback portion is missing and will return on the 23rd. I think they're working on it.



Ah, they've added that since the other day, then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 22, 2012)

So far my only problem with BB is waiting for the next month's box!


----------



## thr33things (Mar 22, 2012)

I seem to be having the same problem as others. I ordered my subscription on March 8th expecting to receive April's box. On March 17th I got a shipping notification. On March 19th the tracking from UPS said it was transferred to USPS in New Jersey. It's now the 22nd I still haven't seen anything and the "Box" tab on BB's website says "Your box will ship soon."

I emailed them to see if it actually shipped or not. I'm confused.


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 22, 2012)

lol! I was thinking that,too!
 



> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Only 20 more days until the April Birchboxes go live!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 22, 2012)

We are true addicts!



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! I was thinking that,too!


----------



## andsgrl (Mar 22, 2012)

My issue this month was that my box had a bunch of random crap!  My account page where you look at your box and the card in the box matched, but the actual stuff in the box did not match the description on the website and card.  I politely complained about it and they apologized and said they would add 100 points to my account, and I'm like, "Ok, that works since all this stuff is junk, at least I can order something" but they never added the points to my account.  I sent an email to say they hadn't followed through, and NO reply at all. I just canceled Blissmo, I may be canceling this one as well.  It seems like there was a lot of issues this month! What's the deal?


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *andsgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My issue this month was that my box had a bunch of random crap!  My account page where you look at your box and the card in the box matched, but the actual stuff in the box did not match the description on the website and card.  I politely complained about it and they apologized and said they would add 100 points to my account, and I'm like, "Ok, that works since all this stuff is junk, at least I can order something" but they never added the points to my account.  I sent an email to say they hadn't followed through, and NO reply at all. I just canceled Blissmo, I may be canceling this one as well.  It seems like there was a lot of issues this month! What's the deal?


 Wow, that doesn't seem like BB, I have always had prompt replies and wonderful customer service from them. I had a damaged tarte lip stain (a lot of other people did, too) and they awarded me 100pts right away. I would maybe wait until tomorrow and then call to speak with someone directly.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Mar 22, 2012)

so true..  they are really good with customer service, i have a hard time saying bad about them...i think they know me better than i know myself.... i often dont get the boxes i want but end up loving the products they send me....  i hope they resolve this to your satisifaction and you give them another chance...  they are the fave of my subs, and by reviews i have read of some of the others, they have the best service and the best quality products....   good luck, i hope they make you happy......
 



> Originally Posted by *andsgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My issue this month was that my box had a bunch of random crap!  My account page where you look at your box and the card in the box matched, but the actual stuff in the box did not match the description on the website and card.  I politely complained about it and they apologized and said they would add 100 points to my account, and I'm like, "Ok, that works since all this stuff is junk, at least I can order something" but they never added the points to my account.  I sent an email to say they hadn't followed through, and NO reply at all. I just canceled Blissmo, I may be canceling this one as well.  It seems like there was a lot of issues this month! What's the deal?








> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that doesn't seem like BB, I have always had prompt replies and wonderful customer service from them. I had a damaged tarte lip stain (a lot of other people did, too) and they awarded me 100pts right away. I would maybe wait until tomorrow and then call to speak with someone directly.


----------



## TXSlainte (Mar 23, 2012)

I sometimes get that error message when using the "use credit card on file" payment option. I just select "use a different card" and input the info (from the card that they do have on file) and it processes.

 



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone had as bad an experience with Birchbox as I seem to be having?  I opted in for Teen Vogue box did not get one.  Sent an email inquiring about it as well as my duplicate sample and received 100 birchbox points.  I was ok with that until I started hearing about other people getting Teen Vogue boxes or they got 100 birchbox points for not getting one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Samariah Mekkam (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there anyone who can send invites for Birchbox? I've been waiting forever for my email invite, and I just want to sign up now. Plus you'll get some Birchbox points. : ]


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samariah Mekkam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anyone who can send invites for Birchbox? I've been waiting forever for my email invite, and I just want to sign up now. Plus you'll get some Birchbox points. : ]



Unforutnately a referral doesn't let you skip the waiting list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Samariah Mekkam (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Unforutnately a referral doesn't let you skip the waiting list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Oh. Sadness. Do you happen to know how long the waiting list usually is before I can subscribe?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 23, 2012)

These are the things that make me scratch my head. Some people are on the wait list forever, and others can sign up and get off the wait list a few days later... It really makes me wonder how they go about picking who gets off the waitlist.



> Originally Posted by *Samariah Mekkam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anyone who can send invites for Birchbox? I've been waiting forever for my email invite, and I just want to sign up now. Plus you'll get some Birchbox points. : ]


----------



## thr33things (Mar 23, 2012)

The other day I emailed them about my missing box:

Hello,       I ordered a subscription to Birchbox on March 8th. I expected to get April's box but on March 17th a got a shipping notification. However, when I login to my account and click on "Box," it says "Your first box will ship soon."
I was wondering if my box had actually shipped or not. The tracking from UPS said that it was transferred to USPS 3 days ago and it hasn't turned up yet. The account is associated with this email address. 
Thank you.
...
Chloe

Today I got this response:


Hi Chloe, Thank you so much for being in touch and I'm so sorry about your missing Birchbox.  I am refunding you the $10 cost of your subscription this month. You will receive an email confirmation of the refund as soon as it's processed. Please note that it may take 5-7 business days to post in your account.

It is our policy for to reship your Birchbox if that does not arrive to you, but unfortunately we are out of inventory at this time. I realize this is your first box and I'm so sorry for the disappointment!

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to give us a call toll free at 877-487-7272.

Best,

Emily


I'm a little disappointed. Do these shipping errors happen often?


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 23, 2012)

My friend had to wait like 3 or 4 weeks to get off it, and she was able to get a March BB as a gift around the 15th. I am not sure how it all works.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 23, 2012)

I got off of it in 3 days when I signed up to get the march box... (def. not complaining there!)  Who knows though.
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My friend had to wait like 3 or 4 weeks to get off it, and she was able to get a March BB as a gift around the 15th. I am not sure how it all works.


----------



## JacksBruisedEgo (Mar 23, 2012)

Huh, my March box on the website got changed to the items in my "apology" Teen Vogue Birchbox. I wish I would have left more reviews on my original box before it switched over! Although I guess I'll get the same amount total (I had 7 items in my original box, I left reviews on 2, and I have 5 items in my TV box).

Although my TV box lists the hair ties 3 separate times, but I can only leave a review on 1, haha!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JacksBruisedEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh, my March box on the website got changed to the items in my "apology" Teen Vogue Birchbox. I wish I would have left more reviews on my original box before it switched over! Although I guess I'll get the same amount total (I had 7 items in my original box, I left reviews on 2, and I have 5 items in my TV box).
> 
> Although my TV box lists the hair ties 3 separate times, but I can only leave a review on 1, haha!



Sweet, mine too. Which is exciting as I'd already rated all the other products, and now these too. I'm saving up my points to hopefully make one huge purchase all at once. ITS GONNA BE FUN.


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 23, 2012)

Mine changed also.  I am glad I already rated all of my products.  So this month I got 90 points for reviews and 100 points for a duplicate sample.  Not bad at all.  I am hoping I can save my points up until I get a coupon code again.  Willpower I need........


----------



## cjeanette (Mar 23, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Tea-Forte-Skin-Smart-Marzipan/dp/B005OVEFAQ/ref=sr_1_47?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1332557207&amp;sr=8-47

So this would be excessive....right???


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Mar 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tea-Forte-Skin-Smart-Marzipan/dp/B005OVEFAQ/ref=sr_1_47?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1332557207&amp;sr=8-47
> 
> So this would be excessive....right???



NO way!  But...you should see my entire tea cabinet...lol.


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 24, 2012)

Just 17 more days until the April Birchboxes.  I wonder if they are going to do the Earth month boxes like they did last April?   They did a post on the Birchbox blog about Tatcha coming out with a new natural skincare line.  I thought it sounded like we might get to sample that in April. I hope so!


----------



## marybbryant (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been a subscriber for just 3 months, but I have 2 accounts, and I have never had an issue with Birchbox.  I did email them last month when one of my boxes took a while to arrive and I was afraid it was lost, and they replied within a couple of days.  I actually recieved my "missing" box the next day, so it wasnt an issue, just slow mail.  I couldnt be any happier with the service.  I honestly believe Birchbox is the best subscription service out there.



> Originally Posted by *andsgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My issue this month was that my box had a bunch of random crap!  My account page where you look at your box and the card in the box matched, but the actual stuff in the box did not match the description on the website and card.  I politely complained about it and they apologized and said they would add 100 points to my account, and I'm like, "Ok, that works since all this stuff is junk, at least I can order something" but they never added the points to my account.  I sent an email to say they hadn't followed through, and NO reply at all. I just canceled Blissmo, I may be canceling this one as well.  It seems like there was a lot of issues this month! What's the deal?


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tea-Forte-Skin-Smart-Marzipan/dp/B005OVEFAQ/ref=sr_1_47?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1332557207&amp;sr=8-47
> 
> So this would be excessive....right???



When I moved I found out exactly how much tea I have! But I do drink 3-4 cups per day so at least I'm using it hehe


----------



## Tulipp (Mar 24, 2012)

I got my free Teen Vogue Box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I got the Tarte in Amused, Shisedo Blotting Papers, Essie in "A Cut Above", Perfume, and Twistband. I was missing the Twistband though, so I e-mailed them about it!
I also rated my regular March box before they switched over to Teen Vogue, luckily  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I got extra points. I'm pleased with Birchbox!


----------



## Marshie (Mar 24, 2012)

I just got my first regular BB &amp; I really like it. I got box 16 &amp; I'm pretty happy with it. I looove all the Miss Jessie stuff &amp; the Color Club polish is a minty green color. I have yet to receive my TV BB so I let them know &amp; they are sending me a replacement box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was originally supposed to get Box 4 but now I am getting Box 1. Cannot wait until next month!


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got my replacement TV box today along with my MAD skincare samples. I got the Essie in silver, so now I have all 3 colors. Pink, gold and silver. I dont care for the Twirl perfume. I loved the Kerastase so I am glad I got another sample. I got another Tarte in Lucky. I was hoping to get Joy or Amused.


----------



## andsgrl (Mar 25, 2012)

I emailed them again, and they added the points.  The box they show on my account is still not the one I got though. Weird.  I'm sure next month will make up for it. Seems like March was just a weird month for subscription companies!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 25, 2012)

Off topic:

I won the Theodora &amp; Callum and Jouer contest on FB!




I have never won *anything* so I was super shocked! I guess I am getting this scarf from Theodora &amp; Callum and a collection of Jouer cosmetics!


----------



## pinktergal (Mar 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tea-Forte-Skin-Smart-Marzipan/dp/B005OVEFAQ/ref=sr_1_47?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1332557207&amp;sr=8-47
> 
> So this would be excessive....right???



lol! I just ordered this! Thanks for the link!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Mar 25, 2012)

Awesome!  That's so cool.  I never win anything either, but all of these great wins by our MakeUpTalk members has me entering more contests.  You can't win if you don't enter, right?  Good for you.  Enjoy.
 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic:
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntboo (Mar 25, 2012)

> Off topic:
> 
> I won the Theodora &amp; Callum and Jouer contest on FB!
> 
> ...


 Congratulations!


----------



## NutMeg19 (Mar 25, 2012)

Almost time to start thinking about the April boxes!! Hopefully the shipping errors/ slow shipping were simply because it was an odd month with the TV boxes, and not because of the shipping method they are using now. I didn't have any problems in February, but this month took FOREVER!


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 25, 2012)

That is Gorgeous! Congratulations




 



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic:
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everybody! And Sweetiegirlll you are right! You can't win if you don't enter, and even if winning seems like a long shot it doesn't hurt to try.



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome!  That's so cool.  I never win anything either, but all of these great wins by our MakeUpTalk members has me entering more contests.  You can't win if you don't enter, right?  Good for you.  Enjoy.








> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Congratulations!








> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic:
> 
> ...


Congratulations! It looks like a nice prize, and it is fun to win.


----------



## CourtneyB (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh, I am so jealous! Jouer is one of those brands that I can't justify buying at this moment but would love to have. Let us know what you end up getting! Congrats! =)



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic:
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 26, 2012)

How awesome for you! Congrats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic:
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone!





thewendyyybird, I will! I love Jouer but I never buy it either, I just pray to the sample gods that I get a sample in my boxes lol. (I guess they decided to give me a little more than a sample this time!)

 



> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I am so jealous! Jouer is one of those brands that I can't justify buying at this moment but would love to have. Let us know what you end up getting! Congrats! =)


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 26, 2012)

I got my MAD skincare samples too! Though after being really bummed about not getting to try the One Love Organics, I emailed them too and they sent me some adorable baby samples of all of their products and my skin hasn't ever been more amazing. Now to just justify purchasing one of their sets :/ 

Can it be April already? Haha


----------



## yanelib27 (Mar 26, 2012)

I forgot about the One Love sample kit, I will look it up right now!
 



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my MAD skincare samples too! Though after being really bummed about not getting to try the One Love Organics, I emailed them too and they sent me some adorable baby samples of all of their products and my skin hasn't ever been more amazing. Now to just justify purchasing one of their sets :/
> 
> Can it be April already? Haha


----------



## Pancua (Mar 27, 2012)

I was finally able to do a complete review of my March Birchbox (Box #10) . It's very hard for me to point to any one thing and say I like that one that best, they were all just that great.


----------



## tameloy (Mar 27, 2012)

I got the same box. I LOVE it!

 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was finally able to do a complete review of my March Birchbox (Box #10) . It's very hard for me to point to any one thing and say I like that one that best, they were all just that great.


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 27, 2012)

How does everyone like the Juice blemish cleanser? I feel like it is clearing up my skin but I can't tell if it is because of my skin routine switch. Is anyone having good luck with it? I have BB points to use and it would still be free shipping but I don't know if it is really doing anything.


----------



## stellar136 (Mar 27, 2012)

I actually just bought the juice beauty cleanser off BB the other day. I used my points and paid $2.00! I got it in my box and really ended up liking it, my face felt really clean and i really like the smell.


----------



## snllama (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I forgot about the One Love sample kit, I will look it up right now!



How do you get the One Love sample kit?


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get the One Love sample kit?


You can buy it from the web! I bought it yesterday!!! It is only 3.95 $!  https://oneloveorganics.com/shop/sample-pack?keyword=samples


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 28, 2012)

I have been so busy the past couple of weeks.  I finally had a chance this morning to upload this video about March Birchbox and My Glam.  Thanks for watching!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 29, 2012)

> You can buy it from the web! I bought it yesterday!!! It is only 3.95 $!Â  https://oneloveorganics.com/shop/sample-pack?keyword=samples
> 
> Â


 Me, too. The site said 5ml each; same size as the M.A.D. samples.


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Weird, I just asked if they could send me some and they did. At least now I can buy some before I pay for a travel pack! 
 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me, too. The site said 5ml each; same size as the M.A.D. samples.


----------



## winkiepup (Mar 29, 2012)

They only let me know about the $3.95 sample pack, nothing about free samples...
 



> Originally Posted by *mdiest12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird, I just asked if they could send me some and they did. At least now I can buy some before I pay for a travel pack!


----------



## sleepykat (Mar 30, 2012)

> They only let me know about the $3.95 sample pack, nothing about free samples...
> 
> Â
> 
> Â


 Same here.


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They only let me know about the $3.95 sample pack, nothing about free samples...



Same for me.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Mar 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me.



Same here!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish you could pay for that pack with PayPal. I don't want to go downstairs and get my cards LOL


----------



## mdiest12 (Mar 30, 2012)

Weird, I just asked if they had samples because I was interested in trying their stuff out, I didn't know about the sample pack. I will definitely be buying one of those though! Love them!
 



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They only let me know about the $3.95 sample pack, nothing about free samples...


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 30, 2012)

Just thought I'd point out that for those of you who didn't like the color of lipsurgence you received, QVC sells a three pack with joy, charmed, and pouty for 33.12 plus 4.47 shipping and handling.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone who got the One Love Organics Skin Saver Balm really loving it? Been curious about this item and have the $3,95 sample pack, but on the fence if I want to splurge for a larger size.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone who got the One Love Organics Skin Saver Balm really loving it? Been curious about this item and have the $3,95 sample pack, but on the fence if I want to splurge for a larger size.



I love it! I'm going to use my points on the full size.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! I'm going to use my points on the full size.


I'm seriously thinking about it. Love the orangey scent and how soft if makes my skin... and that was after one time with the small sample. Do you use it for removing makeup/cleansing too?


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about it. Love the orangey scent and how soft if makes my skin... and that was after one time with the small sample. Do you use it for removing makeup/cleansing too?



I haven't used it for cleansing, because I don't want to use up my sample too fast! I'm dying to, so maybe I'll give it a try tonight. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## SeptEllis (Apr 17, 2012)

Please do if you get the chance. I tried using the little, tiny sample in the $3.95 kit, which could not contain more than 2-3 applications, and I must not have had enough for a cleaning as it loosened my makeup but didn't remove it. So I'm curious if anyone else has tried to clean their faces with it. I did try it as a lip balm and its the softest thing I've put on my lips. I'm so tempted to purchase!


----------



## thr33things (Apr 18, 2012)

After searching on Tea Forte's website, I found out that it's sold at a little shop here, so I picked up a Honey Yuzu and Cherry Marzipan the other day. 

Just one cup a day has improved my skin noticeably. (And I mean, they taste great too!) I never would have bought them if it wasn't for BB. I'm totally for the "Lifestyle Extra."


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After searching on Tea Forte's website, I found out that it's sold at a little shop here, so I picked up a Honey Yuzu and Cherry Marzipan the other day.
> 
> Just one cup a day has improved my skin noticeably. (And I mean, they taste great too!) I never would have bought them if it wasn't for BB. I'm totally for the "Lifestyle Extra."



I picked up some orange mojito by tea forte at a place called Fresh Market the other day, not even realizing it was the brand from birchbox. It's super yummy!


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 18, 2012)

I didn't get the samplepack but I was really curious about the Cucumber Mint flavor so I went ahead and bought myself a pack - it is amazing! I am tearing through the box. It works equally well hot or cold - yum!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't remember if I mentioned it but I hated the Forte Teas without sugar. As ice teas they were great but I drink ice teas with lots of sugar. lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't remember if I mentioned it but I hated the Forte Teas without sugar. As ice teas they were great but I drink ice teas with lots of sugar. lol


 lol I drink all tea with sugar hahaha.


----------



## thr33things (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, I probably only like it because of the sugar. I should try honey tomorrow. 

And, yes, the Cucumber Mint is great! It has blueberries in it too, which is pretty good tea on its own.


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> lol I drink all tea with sugar hahaha.


 I am the complete opposite! lol All I need is a little lemon and I'm good to go


----------



## snllama (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I am the complete opposite! lol All I need is a little lemon and I'm good to go


 yeah Im the same. I dont drink my tea with any sugar or anything for that matter. Only if Im drinking black tea and steeped it for too long will I add a teensy bit of sugar or agave.


----------



## whigrose (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't see the problem. Can't you just add sugar while it is still hot, before you add ice (if you want) and it will dissolve and be sweet then? Not trying to be a smart alec or anything. I love tea! I tend to collect it faster than I can drink it. I usually add honey while it is hot to let it dissolve, but I'm from the south where sugar gets added to sweet tea in large quantities, so I know that's how most people sweeten their tea.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After searching on Tea Forte's website, I found out that it's sold at a little shop here, so I picked up a Honey Yuzu and Cherry Marzipan the other day.
> 
> Just one cup a day has improved my skin noticeably. (And I mean, they taste great too!) I never would have bought them if it wasn't for BB. I'm totally for the "Lifestyle Extra."


 I drank the Cherry Marzipan the other day with a blemish on my face. The next day, blemish was gone. Not sayin' it's aliens, but...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the stuff.


----------



## thr33things (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

I've not had to wear as much makeup lately. I mean I still have my spots of bad acne that I cover up like crazy, but I haven't changed anything other than drinking that tea every few days. Maybe I should drink it every day...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 28, 2012)

I like the Tea Forte teas, too...but you can get the skin benefits from a TON of different teas! Antioxidants are great for your skin - even plain tea has some, and of course blends with things like pomegranate, blueberry, and acai have even more. So don't think you have to stick just to the Tea Forte ones to get the perks! Tea is just awesome for you in general.


----------



## StillPooh (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think, for me, a big part of my dissatisfaction is seeing all this great stuff that others get. I anticipate getting a certain product, and am disappointed when I don't get it.  I'm hoping that no anticipation = no disappointment. I'm not going to peek before, and I'm not going to check out what others get after. That way there will be no wishing for products I didn't get.
> 
> I figure that if I do this and still don't like my box, it's time to quit. I'm secretely hoping, though, that this will bring back the thrill I used to get when my Birchbox arrived.


 That's one of my biggest reasons for enrolling in Sample Society. Sucky or fantastic, everybody gets the same box. So I won't get excited and then be let down if I don't get what I hoped for.  My first Birchbox was a huge let-down, and I am almost afraid to be excited for the Gossip Girl box. If that one doesn't thrill me, I'll be canceling right after.


----------

